# Dior RTW



## periogirl28

May I start a new thread to share?


----------



## periogirl28

I found this Toile skirt at Bond Street which opens to the waist and is meant to pair with short shorts. I decided that was a bit much for me so got the in-house tailor to add snaps buttons so that I can adjust the exposure. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## periogirl28

Baby Dior Toile dress for girls, size 12, paired with my sneakers customised at the recent Harrods Pop -up.


----------



## periogirl28

Houndstooth dress, pre- Maria Churia. I wear this every winter and I really love it.


----------



## smileygirl

periogirl28 said:


> May I start a new thread to share?


Yes!  I am so glad you started this as we were chatting about it in the other forum 

So I returned the  skirt I bought the other day for a slightly more slimming version.  They were way too similar for me to buy both and so I just topped up a little!


----------



## smileygirl

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4567858
> 
> I found this Toile skirt at Bond Street which opens to the waist and is meant to pair with short shorts. I decided that was a bit much for me so got the in-house tailor to add snaps buttons so that I can adjust the exposure. Thanks for letting me share!


This looks great on you!! I tried on a similar style from last season with the plaid but it was a bit too full for me.  So you bought it?  Looks great!


----------



## Aerdem

Excellent new thread! I’m a woman, but I adore Dior Homme ready to wear as it best aligns with my aesthetic. Here are 3 newer pieces:

-Dior homme Atelier denim jacket
-Dior homme Atelier wool suit jacket
-Dior homme visitor patch wool sweater


----------



## periogirl28

smileygirl said:


> Yes!  I am so glad you started this as we were chatting about it in the other forum
> 
> So I returned the  skirt I bought the other day for a slightly more slimming version.  They were way too similar for me to buy both and so I just topped up a little!
> 
> View attachment 4568023


Super pretty! Am going to check out Cruise this weekend.


----------



## periogirl28

Aerdem said:


> Excellent new thread! I’m a woman, but I adore Dior Homme ready to wear as it best aligns with my aesthetic. Here are 3 newer pieces:
> 
> -Dior homme Atelier denim jacket
> -Dior homme Atelier wool suit jacket
> -Dior homme visitor patch wool sweater


Thank you for posting and sharing here!


----------



## periogirl28

Adding my Baby Dior Boy’s size 13 denim jacket and the hat which I haven’t unboxed yet, photo from my SA.


----------



## smileygirl

Another top I got. Quite casual but super.comfy (cashmere, just need some shoes to add some height.  Dior sneakers!.


----------



## Aerdem

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for posting and sharing here!


Absolutely, glad you started a ready to wear thread.. I’m just in love with the design and quality of Dior garments!


----------



## Bentley1

Aerdem said:


> Excellent new thread! I’m a woman, but I adore Dior Homme ready to wear as it best aligns with my aesthetic. Here are 3 newer pieces:
> 
> -Dior homme Atelier denim jacket
> -Dior homme Atelier wool suit jacket
> -Dior homme visitor patch wool sweater


Love the denim jacket! I was interested in this back when Sophie Sohet showed it on her YouTube channel months back, but never followed through. Did you recently purchase yours, I’m wondering if they may still be available at this point lol


----------



## Aerdem

Bentley1 said:


> Love the denim jacket! I was interested in this back when Sophie Sohet showed it on her YouTube channel months back, but never followed through. Did you recently purchase yours, I’m wondering if they may still be available at this point lol



That’s exactly where I discovered the jacket! 

By that time, it was sold out on Dior’s website so I went through Italist. From my understanding this site connects you to personal shoppers who can acquire sold out or rare pieces. I did however have to pay a bit of a premium (I believe the retail price was 1,300 usd. And I paid 1,680 usd). My experience was excellent and the site uses PayPal as an option so I felt pretty protected. I would definitely recommend going for it- I love this jacket! Worth the hunt!


----------



## periogirl28

Not mine. Look by Darion the stylist at Dior New Bond Street.


----------



## smileygirl

Different styling and the d’amour set I got last month (T-shirt and sneakers, paired with mini book and lace skirt - all Dior) . I love this thread!


----------



## periogirl28

smileygirl said:


> Different styling and the d’amour set I got last month (T-shirt and sneakers, paired with mini book and lace skirt - all Dior) . I love this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568589
> 
> View attachment 4568634


Super pretty. I tried the Bar and this sleeveless version in Blush but I bought the cream Bar jacket instead.


----------



## periogirl28

Try on only. The sizes available then were all not correct.


----------



## periogirl28

Bought these shorts on sale in summer. Really like the Toile, can you tell??


----------



## smileygirl

I bought the toile skirt as well today.  It was such a great price, I was surprised!


----------



## thecorporette

smileygirl said:


> I bought the toile skirt as well today.  It was such a great price, I was surprised!
> View attachment 4568684
> 
> View attachment 4568685


I love dior tulle skirts even though I tend to purchase their one pieces more as they’re more fit for work. How much was the second toile skirt? It looks so elegant and quintessentially dior


----------



## smileygirl

thecorporette said:


> I love dior tulle skirts even though I tend to purchase their one pieces more as they’re more fit for work. How much was the second toile skirt? It looks so elegant and quintessentially dior


Yeah I have a bunch of their tulle skirts but also a bunch of their dresses for work  

Do you mean the one both periogirl and I got? Should be about 1600 pounds.  

Some pieces I have bought  this year  thanks for letting me share


----------



## periogirl28

I tried these but decided too much money for what it was.


----------



## periogirl28

Part of my outfit was these Toile ballet flats. Forgot to take a pic of the denim shirt.


----------



## De sac

smileygirl said:


> Different styling and the d’amour set I got last month (T-shirt and sneakers, paired with mini book and lace skirt - all Dior) . I love this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568589
> 
> View attachment 4568634



Love this sleeveless bar and skirt. I tried on a few prefall looks and very much like them (particularly the price compared to Chanel) but never pulled the trigger. 

Also made me start to wear my existing Dior stuff more...


----------



## De sac

smileygirl said:


> Yeah I have a bunch of their tulle skirts but also a bunch of their dresses for work
> 
> Do you mean the one both periogirl and I got? Should be about 1600 pounds.
> 
> Some pieces I have bought  this year  thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4568695
> View attachment 4568696
> View attachment 4568697
> View attachment 4568698
> View attachment 4568699



I'm going to Dior next week to try some of these on. You look fabulous


----------



## De sac

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4567889
> 
> Houndstooth dress, pre- Maria Churia. I wear this every winter and I really love it.



Love both of these


----------



## periogirl28

smileygirl said:


> I bought the toile skirt as well today.  It was such a great price, I was surprised!
> View attachment 4568684
> 
> View attachment 4568685


How are you managing with the front split?


----------



## periogirl28

De sac said:


> Love both of these


Thank you!


----------



## smileygirl

periogirl28 said:


> How are you managing with the front split?


I am actually going to try the shorts look!  I found that it doesn’t really open up thst much when I walk. But I also love the idea of adding a few buttons.  This skirt is SO heavy though.  But pricing was very attractive compared to their tulle, bar, and even T-shirt’s!  Their T-shirt’s make chanels look very reasonable....


----------



## smileygirl

De sac said:


> I'm going to Dior next week to try some of these on. You look fabulous


Do go and let us know!


----------



## De sac

Here are a few pics from my pre-fall try ons.





I didn't take a pic but I loved this dress too (in the rust colour but stil avail in black from Autumn collection):





I was stuck on the ballon sleeved dress in rust because I would need to wear skin coloured tights with that and my legs aren't that great for the length (black tights ok but clash with colour, brown opaque not as nice).

 The sleeveless coat I thought was amazing over the ballon sleeved dress but not as practical over other things. 

The sleeveless bar top (open neckline), which matches the wool houndstooth wide leg trousers I'm pictured in, was also a nice ensemble but maybe a bit too fashion for my business purposes. The black version was just ok. 

Thanks for this thread!!!


----------



## thecorporette

smileygirl said:


> Yeah I have a bunch of their tulle skirts but also a bunch of their dresses for work
> 
> Do you mean the one both periogirl and I got? Should be about 1600 pounds.
> 
> Some pieces I have bought  this year  thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4568695
> View attachment 4568696
> View attachment 4568697
> View attachment 4568698
> View attachment 4568699


Love the second and third dress. I got the black version  it’s so elegant and fitting


----------



## smileygirl

De sac said:


> Here are a few pics from my pre-fall try ons.
> View attachment 4568765
> View attachment 4568766
> View attachment 4568767
> 
> 
> I didn't take a pic but I loved this dress too (in the rust colour but stil avail in black from Autumn collection):
> 
> View attachment 4568771
> 
> 
> 
> I was stuck on the ballon sleeved dress in rust because I would need to wear skin coloured tights with that and my legs aren't that great for the length (black tights ok but clash with colour, brown opaque not as nice).
> 
> The sleeveless coat I thought was amazing over the ballon sleeved dress but not as practical over other things.
> 
> The sleeveless bar top (open neckline), which matches the wool houndstooth wide leg trousers I'm pictured in, was also a nice ensemble but maybe a bit too fashion for my business purposes. The black version was just ok.
> 
> Thanks for this thread!!!


Love the red,  can it be worn as a dress?


----------



## De sac

smileygirl said:


> Love the red,  can it be worn as a dress?


With something underneath like opaque tights + a short. When you move the front opening is evident.
I see on some of the winter pieces that the opening is off centre which solves this.


----------



## periogirl28

More styling fun. Did not purchase this look.


----------



## Bentley1

Aerdem said:


> That’s exactly where I discovered the jacket!
> 
> By that time, it was sold out on Dior’s website so I went through Italist. From my understanding this site connects you to personal shoppers who can acquire sold out or rare pieces. I did however have to pay a bit of a premium (I believe the retail price was 1,300 usd. And I paid 1,680 usd). My experience was excellent and the site uses PayPal as an option so I felt pretty protected. I would definitely recommend going for it- I love this jacket! Worth the hunt!


Thank you for the information that’s very helpful!! Lol she looked so cute in the jacket I’m sure she got a bunch of her viewers interested in it. 

Did you go down any sizes since it’s mens?


----------



## Aerdem

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you for the information that’s very helpful!! Lol she looked so cute in the jacket I’m sure she got a bunch of her viewers interested in it.
> 
> Did you go down any sizes since it’s mens?


I wanted an oversized look so I went with a 46 (Dior uses Italian sizing). I am a US size 4 women’s... it works perfectly.


----------



## periogirl28

My cream Bar Jacket before alterations.  in  I.


----------



## Aerdem

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4569438
> 
> My cream Bar Jacket before alterations.  in  I.


Gorgeous, love the bar jacket.


----------



## periogirl28

Aerdem said:


> Gorgeous, love the bar jacket.


Thank you, I decided it was a must have classic in cream.


----------



## periogirl28

Sharing some photos of Cruise prelaunch. It’s a small delivery so far.


----------



## thecorporette

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4568882
> 
> More styling fun. Did not purchase this look.


I tried on this as well. The top is very flattering but doesn't look like something I won't be able to purchase somewhere else...


----------



## periogirl28

thecorporette said:


> I tried on this as well. The top is very flattering but doesn't look like something I won't be able to purchase somewhere else...


I agree and anyway this wasn't my own choice. It was a look the stylist asked me to try on during the event.


----------



## periogirl28

Cruise cashmere sweater, tailored shorts and poncho, try on only. Will think about it and go back at actual full launch


----------



## thecorporette

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4570126
> View attachment 4570127
> 
> Cruise cashmere sweater, tailored shorts and poncho, try on only. Will think about it and go back at actual full launch


The new season looks exciting. I'm going to the trunk show this weekend! Will try to snap some pics


----------



## smileygirl

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4569438
> 
> My cream Bar Jacket before alterations.  in  I.


Twins again lol 

It’s a great jacket


----------



## periogirl28

A really beautiful dress, which I don’t need. Hahaha! Saw some nice long gowns too.


----------



## De sac

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4570267
> 
> A really beautiful dress, which I don’t need. Hahaha! Saw some nice long gowns too.



Stunning


----------



## periogirl28

De sac said:


> Stunning


The pleats! And the pockets!


----------



## De sac

periogirl28 said:


> The pleats! And the pockets!



Pockets!! Swoon!!


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4570267
> 
> A really beautiful dress, which I don’t need. Hahaha! Saw some nice long gowns too.


This is sooooo nice on you! And I love the shorts. Thanks for posting these very tempting pics.


----------



## Tasha1

I tried on dresses from different collections. I am not a fan of their fabrics, very stiff and heavy. Ralf’s dresses appeals me more. Also bar jackets need to be adjusted, too narrow sleeves, Ralf’s ones have a better cut for me. I like present tule skirts, but they are very fragile


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4570267
> 
> A really beautiful dress, which I don’t need. Hahaha! Saw some nice long gowns too.


Love this dress and I could wear it to work with a scarf to dress it down but it will be too short on me. I’m only 5’6” but most of the dior dresses come mid thigh on me. And there is zero seam allowance to let them down. There was a lot of talk about a female working woman designer knowing better what modern women want in their wardrobes but honestly I do not see it. I wish they would offer more variety and flexibility in their designs.


----------



## periogirl28

EmileH said:


> Love this dress and I could wear it to work with a scarf to dress it down but it will be too short on me. I’m only 5’6” but most of the dior dresses come mid thigh on me. And there is zero seam allowance to let them down. There was a lot of talk about a female working woman designer knowing better what modern women want in their wardrobes but honestly I do not see it. I wish they would offer more variety and flexibility in their designs.


That’s a fair point. I don’t like that they are cutting corners obviously to reduce costs and increase profits. Seam allowance is a minimum and not everyone wants to have short skirts especially on a work appropriate dress. I do think one or two of the dresses are shown mid-thigh I have one of them, but then I am 5” nothing as you well know. I reckon female designers certainly know what real women want to wear but as in many industries, they may need more clout to ensure their designs get produced how they want it. Mdm Viard is already getting some flake for putting out designs which are too safe and which do not quite give the impact and showmanship provided by Lagerfeld. In the end were his collections all that wearable in real life? I hope the Dior and Chanel designers give us more choice across the board as it would in turn appeal to a wider customer base. I have no comment for Hermes RTW lately. Hahaha off topic.


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> That’s a fair point. I don’t like that they are cutting corners obviously to reduce costs and increase profits. Seam allowance is a minimum and not everyone wants to have short skirts especially on a work appropriate dress. I do think one or two of the dresses are shown mid-thigh I have one of them, but then I am 5” nothing as you well know. I reckon female designers certainly know what real women want to wear but as in many industries, they may need more clout to ensure their designs get produced how they want it. Mdm Viard is already getting some flake for putting out designs which are too safe and which do not quite give the impact and showmanship provided by Lagerfeld. In the end were his collections all that wearable in real life? I hope the Dior and Chanel designers give us more choice across the board as it would in turn appeal to a wider customer base. I have no comment for Hermes RTW lately. Hahaha off topic.


I suspect that to fit my waist and bust, I will have to size wayyyy up, and then the dress will be too long proportionately, and not as cute. Maybe I will walk over tomorrow and check it out, merely for research purposes, of course.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> I suspect that to fit my waist and bust, I will have to size wayyyy up, and then the dress will be too long proportionately, and not as cute. Maybe I will walk over tomorrow and check it out, merely for research purposes, of course.


Tell us how your research goes.


----------



## innerpeace85

Can anybody refer a Dior RTW SA in SAKS? TIA!


----------



## thecorporette

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4568650
> 
> View attachment 4568651
> 
> Try on only. The sizes available then were all not correct.


love the first pink dress - its so classically dior


----------



## thecorporette

smileygirl said:


> Yeah I have a bunch of their tulle skirts but also a bunch of their dresses for work
> 
> Do you mean the one both periogirl and I got? Should be about 1600 pounds.
> 
> Some pieces I have bought  this year  thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4568695
> View attachment 4568696
> View attachment 4568697
> View attachment 4568698
> View attachment 4568699


Do you know whether the third pink dress is still available? I recall seeing something similar a month ago when I was shopping at Dior but I'm not sure whether its from a few seasons ago and hence wouldn't be available now?


----------



## periogirl28

thecorporette said:


> Do you know whether the third pink dress is still available? I recall seeing something similar a month ago when I was shopping at Dior but I'm not sure whether its from a few seasons ago and hence wouldn't be available now?


The sleeveless Blush dress is from S/S2019 but your SA can likely do a search or there will definitely be something similar repeated for the current Cruise collection. Good luck then!


----------



## smileygirl

thecorporette said:


> Do you know whether the third pink dress is still available? I recall seeing something similar a month ago when I was shopping at Dior but I'm not sure whether its from a few seasons ago and hence wouldn't be available now?


I bought it about 3-4 months ago.  My guess is you can probably find it in a store and then have it transferred if needed.  I’ve worn it many times for work.  Love it! 

I agree with the comments that their dresses/skirts can tend to run short though.  I’m not tall ... 165cm and some of their dresses/skirts are way too short for me and i have to sizeup us for that extra cm or two.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Tried on a few pieces at the cruise pre launch. Walked away with a surprising purchase: the poncho in small. It was unexpectedly warm!


----------



## periogirl28

Aelfaerie said:


> Tried on a few pieces at the cruise pre launch. Walked away with a surprising purchase: the poncho in small. It was unexpectedly warm!
> View attachment 4571576
> View attachment 4571578


Looking forward to the cape, would love to see how it works over the Bar. Congrats on the poncho!


----------



## periogirl28

Photos from my SA to tempt us.


----------



## periogirl28




----------



## periogirl28




----------



## thecorporette

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4571627
> View attachment 4571628
> View attachment 4571629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos from my SA to tempt us.


I love the skirt. its too expensive for a skirt that I cant wear to work though >.<


----------



## periogirl28

So far I can’t bring myself to buy a tulle skirt which is almost the price of a Bar jacket and is so delicate, it ends up difficult to float about while doing groceries.


----------



## periogirl28

Iconic prints for this season.


----------



## thecorporette

periogirl28 said:


> So far I can’t bring myself to buy a tulle skirt which is almost the price of a Bar jacket and is so delicate, it ends up difficult to float about while doing groceries.


Hahahahaha imagine dropping an egg on it...


----------



## papertiger

Aelfaerie said:


> Tried on a few pieces at the cruise pre launch. Walked away with a surprising purchase: the poncho in small. It was unexpectedly warm!
> View attachment 4571576
> View attachment 4571578



Love the jacket with integral cape - stunning


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> That’s a fair point. I don’t like that they are cutting corners obviously to reduce costs and increase profits. Seam allowance is a minimum and not everyone wants to have short skirts especially on a work appropriate dress. I do think one or two of the dresses are shown mid-thigh I have one of them, but then I am 5” nothing as you well know. I reckon female designers certainly know what real women want to wear but as in many industries, they may need more clout to ensure their designs get produced how they want it. Mdm Viard is already getting some flake for putting out designs which are too safe and which do not quite give the impact and showmanship provided by Lagerfeld. In the end were his collections all that wearable in real life? I hope the Dior and Chanel designers give us more choice across the board as it would in turn appeal to a wider customer base. I have no comment for Hermes RTW lately. Hahaha off topic.



Well said!


----------



## Aerdem

Aelfaerie said:


> Tried on a few pieces at the cruise pre launch. Walked away with a surprising purchase: the poncho in small. It was unexpectedly warm!
> View attachment 4571576
> View attachment 4571578


The cape is exquisite. And the poncho is very fun!


----------



## thecorporette

Tried on a lot of cruise pieces at the trunk show today. Not sure which I should take home as I love all of them Would really value your input! I tend to go for pieces that I can wear for work / dress up for various occasions. 

I threw in the USD12000 cocktail dress for fun under the encouragement of my super sweet SA - clearly it’s not within my budget but the embroidery and details are exquisite. 

The shorts are a very good price!


----------



## thecorporette

More photos of stunning pieces from the cruise trunk show


----------



## thecorporette

smileygirl said:


> Yes!  I am so glad you started this as we were chatting about it in the other forum
> 
> So I returned the  skirt I bought the other day for a slightly more slimming version.  They were way too similar for me to buy both and so I just topped up a little!
> 
> View attachment 4568023


This version is definitely more slimming. I tried all three versions on and my SA agreed with me that this works best  congratulations on your purchase!


----------



## smileygirl

thecorporette said:


> View attachment 4574448
> View attachment 4574449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of stunning pieces from the cruise trunk show


I like both the skirts on you.  I would get one of those and the jumper.  I am thinking about the jumper too.  I wouldn’t pair it with the skirt though.  Looks a bit busy?

The poncho is fun and casual.  I am thinking about it too haha it would be a fun piece that I would keep in the office and throw on when the aircon is too cold.


----------



## HermesFanKelly

I love this collection! The fabric is quite amazing, and I am quite excited to get a few pieces from this collection. The ones I ordered are not in as of yet (I ordered a couple jackets and a skirt). I did see/try one of the bar jackets done in the "wax" fabric (the print with the white and blue colorway) and the colors are real standouts and the fabric is lovely. Loving all your pics!


----------



## periogirl28

S/S denim, shopping earlier this summer  at Harrods’ Dior pop-up.


----------



## Tasha1

Ladies,

Do you know the price of this dress?


----------



## periogirl28

More Cruise, courtesy of my SA


----------



## periogirl28




----------



## periogirl28




----------



## periogirl28

2 beautiful examples of what he has received.


----------



## luckylove

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4578447
> View attachment 4578448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4578449



Sooo many tempting pieces this season!!


----------



## smileygirl

Here’s the toile skirt with shorts underneath.  The slit is actually not obvious at all.  Coupled with the amoure twilly


----------



## periogirl28

How pretty! I think the pleats and weight of the fabric helps. Mine is not pleated, just gathered and the cotton is very light and flies open hence the press studs. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28




----------



## smileygirl

periogirl28 said:


> How pretty! I think the pleats and weight of the fabric helps. Mine is not pleated, just gathered and the cotton is very light and flies open hence the press studs. Thanks for sharing!


Ah! I thought it was the same!  That makes sense then.  This is actually denim!  It’s super heavy but I love it!


----------



## Tasha1

Tasha1 said:


> Do you know the price of this dress?



25 000 euro


----------



## Liberté

Inspiration and making of the cruise collection


----------



## periogirl28

Full launch Cruise 2020


----------



## periogirl28

A fave look I tried on today. Raw silk cape Bar jacket and matching 3/4 trousers. Might be too chic for me. My own Dior flats. Happy Weekend!!


----------



## periogirl28

More Cruise eye candy.


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4586494
> 
> A fave look I tried on today. Raw silk cape Bar jacket and matching 3/4 trousers. Might be too chic for me. My own Dior flats. Happy Weekend!!



Honestly, fabulous, don't even hesitate BUY, BUY BUY


----------



## smileygirl

my favourite Dior dress.  From last year.  I just love the neckline.


----------



## sandeyes

Does the bar jacket run true to size? For those who have purchased it, did you need alterations?


----------



## periogirl28

sandeyes said:


> Does the bar jacket run true to size? For those who have purchased it, did you need alterations?


I did alter mine as unlike Chanel 34, Dior 34 does not fit me straight off the rack. I shortened the sleeves slightly and took in the shoulders a little and TTS, it has an hourglass fit closer to the original. One size up gives me a more relaxed fit look. HTH!


----------



## sandeyes

periogirl28 said:


> I did alter mine as unlike Chanel 34, Dior 34 does not fit me straight off the rack. I shortened the sleeves slightly and took in the shoulders a little and TTS, it has an hourglass fit closer to the original. One size up gives me a more relaxed fit look. HTH!



Thanks for the information! I was thinking of purchasing on Dior.com but I think I will wait to go into the store to try it.


----------



## papertiger

sandeyes said:


> Thanks for the information! I was thinking of purchasing on Dior.com but I think I will wait to go into the store to try it.



Good idea. It's very much dependent on what type of shape  and the measurements between certain points rather than the size you are.


----------



## Tasha1

sandeyes said:


> Does the bar jacket run true to size? For those who have purchased it, did you need alterations?


I did mine, but if you have thin arms it may be not. So I sized up and the jacket was adjusted in the side seams.
I went to the trunk shaw and a model ,wearing a bar jacket on, complained that it was tight in sleeves. Her mum had to size up because of the sleeves.


----------



## tutu2008

smileygirl said:


> Yes!  I am so glad you started this as we were chatting about it in the other forum
> 
> So I returned the  skirt I bought the other day for a slightly more slimming version.  They were way too similar for me to buy both and so I just topped up a little!
> 
> View attachment 4568023


I love this skirt so much!!!


----------



## thecorporette

Tried on some pieces at the dior sale today


----------



## periogirl28

thecorporette said:


> View attachment 4597127
> View attachment 4597128
> View attachment 4597129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried on some pieces at the dior sale today


What did you choose?


----------



## shopgirl bb

smileygirl said:


> I like both the skirts on you.  I would get one of those and the jumper.  I am thinking about the jumper too.  I wouldn’t pair it with the skirt though.  Looks a bit busy?
> 
> The poncho is fun and casual.  I am thinking about it too haha it would be a fun piece that I would keep in the office and throw on when the aircon is too cold.



I bought this cashmere sweater too and pair it with a tulle skirt.


----------



## thecorporette

shopgirl bb said:


> I bought this cashmere sweater too and pair it with a tulle skirt.


I got this sweater too! Its so cute and versatile


----------



## periogirl28

shopgirl bb said:


> I bought this cashmere sweater too and pair it with a tulle skirt.


It's good to see you back! Congrats on the sweater and I love the entire look!


----------



## Chanellover2015

thecorporette said:


> I got this sweater too! Its so cute and versatile



Do you mind sharing the price of it. It’s beautiful


----------



## thecorporette

Chanellover2015 said:


> Do you mind sharing the price of it. It’s beautiful


Around 1900 USD in my city in Asia.


----------



## perlerare

shopgirl bb said:


> I bought this cashmere sweater too and pair it with a tulle skirt.


Congrats on this lovely piece. I almost bought it last time I was in my local boutique in MC.


----------



## smileygirl

shopgirl bb said:


> I bought this cashmere sweater too and pair it with a tulle skirt.


Ah so cute.  Every time I see it I am like I need it!!


----------



## shopgirl bb

Thanks to all for your compliments.

Also I bought this cashmere sweater (40% off)  at Dior VIP pre-sale in Hong Kong. Bought lots of markdown rtw this round as there are so many pretty clothes ( and in my size 34 /36) and they are too hard to resist !


----------



## periogirl28

Too much choice, just 2 looks at try on. Dior RTW markdown.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Two non-markdown winter 2019 pieces and 2 pair of Ja'dior shoes I bought earlier on.


----------



## De sac

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4602672
> View attachment 4602673
> 
> Too much choice, just 2 looks at try on. Dior RTW markdown.


Love the ballon sleeved dress on you. I tried this on in pre fall and still thinking about it. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## periogirl28

De sac said:


> Love the ballon sleeved dress on you. I tried this on in pre fall and still thinking about it. Good luck in your decision!


Thank you. I am just wondering if I would wear this often, as it is not really necessary for my lifestyle. I did however get a pair of tailored shorts which I was considering at full price anyway. Very happy to find it at sale, as it will go well with my Dior and Chanel jackets. It is currently being altered to fit better.


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> just 2 looks at try on.



I like the first look more, very elegant, the second dress looks more girlish


----------



## thecorporette

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4602672
> View attachment 4602673
> 
> Too much choice, just 2 looks at try on. Dior RTW markdown.


The first white dress looks pretty on your slim figure. I got it in black and I love it!


----------



## thecorporette

shopgirl bb said:


> Two non-markdown winter 2019 pieces and 2 pair of Ja'dior shoes I bought earlier on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602863
> View attachment 4602864


Both classic and timeless pieces! I was considering the first one as well a while ago heehee


----------



## dotty8

thecorporette said:


> View attachment 4597127
> View attachment 4597128
> View attachment 4597129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried on some pieces at the dior sale today



I love the flats  The clothing is also adorable.


----------



## shopgirl bb

thecorporette said:


> The first white dress looks pretty on your slim figure. I got it in black and I love it!


Yes, I like the white dress in the first photo too. I also bought this style in the denim wool material. Very easy to wear style yet very classic.


----------



## this_is_rj

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4602672
> View attachment 4602673
> 
> Too much choice, just 2 looks at try on. Dior RTW markdown.



Do you mind sharing the sale price on the beige dress please? It is stunning on you.


----------



## periogirl28

shopgirl bb said:


> Yes, I like the white dress in the first photo too. I also bought this style in the denim wool material. Very easy to wear style yet very classic.


It’s super pretty and yet not really necessary for my casual lifestyle.


----------



## periogirl28

this_is_rj said:


> Do you mind sharing the sale price on the beige dress please? It is stunning on you.


I will find out for you. ❤️


----------



## periogirl28

this_is_rj said:


> Do you mind sharing the sale price on the beige dress please? It is stunning on you.


It’s about USD2.5k at sale.


----------



## this_is_rj

Thank you periogirl28


----------



## noegirl

thecorporette said:


> View attachment 4597127
> View attachment 4597128
> View attachment 4597129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried on some pieces at the dior sale today




The black vest dress is stunning on you.. I'm in the US and the navy is on sale but I am on the fence knowing I want black.


----------



## Genie27

I’ve been looking for a work cocktail/gala dinner outfit and came across this on sale. What do you ladies think? I’m barefoot here but would wear kitten heels and shorten it. 

I’m not sure it’s appropriate for this particular event, but it may fit a wardrobe gap.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Genie27 said:


> I’ve been looking for a work cocktail/gala dinner outfit and came across this on sale. What do you ladies think? I’m barefoot here but would wear kitten heels and shorten it.
> 
> I’m not sure it’s appropriate for this particular event, but it may fit a wardrobe gap.


Not sure I honestly love it.....how do you feel?  Is it a bit loose up top?  It’s long which is quite formal, so not cocktail appropriate.  Don’t buy something bc it’s on sale, it should flatter and make you feel spectacular.


----------



## Genie27

Mrs.Z said:


> Not sure I honestly love it.....how do you feel?  Is it a bit loose up top?  It’s long which is quite formal, so not cocktail appropriate.  Don’t buy something bc it’s on sale, it should flatter and make you feel spectacular.


It’s loose because of the draping. They pinned it closed under the arms and that narrows the top a bit.

I do like it - it checks a lot of my comfort/fit/ease criteria. And it’s matte viscose so very travel friendly. I figured I could dress it down for dinners out or resort to bring down the CPW. 

I’m going back to Saks tomorrow to see if I can find something at a lower price range, since this would be an occasional use item.


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

Genie27 said:


> I’ve been looking for a work cocktail/gala dinner outfit and came across this on sale. What do you ladies think? I’m barefoot here but would wear kitten heels and shorten it.
> 
> I’m not sure it’s appropriate for this particular event, but it may fit a wardrobe gap.


I think it's a nice dress but I would pass on the dress. As I feel like it is nice but doesn't give you nice a silhouette and definitely need some alteration here and there. But what kind of dress are you looking for here? they should have other options.. Because I think it will be too much for a cocktail party and for a gala party it could work because its a long dress.. HTH


----------



## Mrs.Z

Genie27 said:


> It’s loose because of the draping. They pinned it closed under the arms and that narrows the top a bit.
> 
> I do like it - it checks a lot of my comfort/fit/ease criteria. And it’s matte viscose so very travel friendly. I figured I could dress it down for dinners out or resort to bring down the CPW.
> 
> I’m going back to Saks tomorrow to see if I can find something at a lower price range, since this would be an occasional use item.


Check out their other black dresses, I have a Dior that is fitted up top then flares ....I can take a pic later.  It’s very classic, can be dressed up or down and is timeless, so at full price it was well worth it.


----------



## Genie27

ZZZZZZZ said:


> I think it's a nice dress but I would pass on the dress. As I feel like it is nice but doesn't give you nice a silhouette and definitely need some alteration here and there. But what kind of dress are you looking for here? they should have other options.. Because I think it will be too much for a cocktail party and for a gala party it could work because its a long dress.. HTH



Thanks! I’m pondering it as I do 2-3 work related evening events per year. One or two are cocktail, and the other is this gala award dinner. Different people at each, so I can repeat. The gala is an odd mix because my industry is not high end like finance, so some guys show up in dress pants/ties, but the ladies all dress up.


----------



## Genie27

Mrs.Z said:


> Check out their other black dresses, I have a Dior that is fitted up top then flares ....I can take a pic later.  It’s very classic, can be dressed up or down and is timeless, so at full price it was well worth it.



Oh please do post a pic if you can. 

This is the other option I tried - it would be suitable for the cocktail events, as well as stretch to the gala. But I need to go two sizes up from this to fit the waist and bust.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Genie27 said:


> Oh please do post a pic if you can.
> 
> This is the other option I tried - it would be suitable for the cocktail events, as well as stretch to the gala. But I need to go two sizes up from this to fit the waist and bust.


Yes! This is fabulous on you! Here is mine, similar but sleeveless and the zipper adds some sex appeal. I truly think this looks amazing on you!


----------



## Genie27

@Mrs.Z  Oh this is gorgeous!! I love it! Thanks for sharing - I will definitely keep my eyes open for something like this.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Oh please do post a pic if you can.
> 
> This is the other option I tried - it would be suitable for the cocktail events, as well as stretch to the gala. But I need to go two sizes up from this to fit the waist and bust.


I think this style would work for you in the right size. It's versatile enough to go from work to cocktail with the right accessories. I think I tried this on in blush and it's got pockets and fabulous pleats, which I really love. The gown, while pretty, is definitely only for galas and more limited. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## estallal

Genie27 said:


> @Mrs.Z  Oh this is gorgeous!! I love it! Thanks for sharing - I will definitely keep my eyes open for something like this.


I prefer the long gown on you


----------



## smileygirl

I like the dress and agree that with accessories, it could be very versatile!


----------



## De sac

The versatility of the shorter one can not be beat @Genie27 ! even your try on photo is going out ready!


----------



## periogirl28

Just collected my tailored shorts, altered down from a 38. I am really happy to find it at 40% off, part of my search to find pieces to go with my Bar and Chanel jackets.


----------



## De sac

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4609748
> 
> View attachment 4609749
> 
> Just collected my tailored shorts, altered down from a 38. I am really happy to find it at 40% off, part of my search to find pieces to go with my Bar and Chanel jackets.



These are excellent. You look great too.


----------



## periogirl28

De sac said:


> These are excellent. You look great too.


Thank you!


----------



## Genie27

I’m thinking the tailored short dress, or some version of it is a necessity. I thought of several scenarios/events that I attend and the short one would be perfectly appropriate. So that is on my radar for sure. I’m hoping sizing 2 up doesn’t change the length proportions too much and change it from cute to frumpy - my usual problem with C 

The long one - 
Is a long formal gown a wardrobe essential or am I buying for my imaginary lifestyle? I try not to do the latter, so most of my RTW is daily use - work, weekend pieces that are in rotation. 

If I were invited to a long-gown event, then I’d be scrambling/stressed to find something that ticks my boxes. Especially at that price in the RTW. 

Chances of being invited: increasing. 

Last year I joked that I never meet clients, so didn’t need a good suit. Since then I’ve had 3 major meetings where my C jackets and skirts have been my lucky armour. 

Thanks for all the feedback, ladies! I appreciate your help - my wardrobe has come a long way from my early days.


----------



## De sac

Genie27 said:


> I’m thinking the tailored short dress, or some version of it is a necessity. I thought of several scenarios/events that I attend and the short one would be perfectly appropriate. So that is on my radar for sure. I’m hoping sizing 2 up doesn’t change the length proportions too much and change it from cute to frumpy - my usual problem with C
> 
> The long one -
> Is a long formal gown a wardrobe essential or am I buying for my imaginary lifestyle? I try not to do the latter, so most of my RTW is daily use - work, weekend pieces that are in rotation.
> 
> If I were invited to a long-gown event, then I’d be scrambling/stressed to find something that ticks my boxes. Especially at that price in the RTW.
> 
> Chances of being invited: increasing.
> 
> Last year I joked that I never meet clients, so didn’t need a good suit. Since then I’ve had 3 major meetings where my C jackets and skirts have been my lucky armour.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback, ladies! I appreciate your help - my wardrobe has come a long way from my early days.



Tough to see from that picture how the shorter one needs to go up two sizes unless the dress is not fully fastened?

Sometimes buying something full price that makes your heart sing is better than a sale piece that *should* make sense. There are other brands who do excellent formal wear (MaxMara for one) at the sale price of Dior. 

Regarding the long gown, I think for a ball they are standard but even that is changing, and I see more and more cocktail like lengths at black tie. 

Keep on the look out and you will find something!


----------



## Genie27

De sac said:


> Tough to see from that picture how the shorter one needs to go up two sizes unless the dress is not fully fastened?


It’s unzipped at the back from the waist up. 
Proportionately it’s the right size for my height, not my width. Short busty thick-waisted people problem. That’s why I love Chanel’s generous seam allowances so much.


----------



## Suncatcher

De sac said:


> Tough to see from that picture how the shorter one needs to go up two sizes unless the dress is not fully fastened?
> 
> Sometimes buying something full price that makes your heart sing is better than a sale piece that *should* make sense. There are other brands who do excellent formal wear (MaxMara for one) at the sale price of Dior.
> 
> Regarding the long gown, I think for a ball they are standard but even that is changing, and I see more and more cocktail like lengths at black tie.
> 
> Keep on the look out and you will find something!


I agree with your comments, De Sac, 100%. 

Genie, my two cents. The gala clothing culture is becoming less dressy all the time, especially in our city. I was at a fancy private soirée last night and people were dressed in everything from nice slacks and a jacket (on the more casual end) to a cocktail dress (on the fancier end). Rarely do I see ladies in long formal gowns and when I see them at a party I feel like they are overdressed! I too attend gala awards dinner and the attire worn, while called for black tie, is typically cocktail dresses or the dress one wore to work with a bit more perfume and makeup on. I feel that the long black dress would sit in your closet. It is almost too dressy and I think you can also find something that is more flattering to your body shape. Keep on looking and I agree with De Sac - you are better buying THE cocktail dress at full price at the beginning of the season when the selection is vast and the clothes are coming in - then on sale when the size and selection are limited. So many mid and high end labels do great evening wear.


----------



## Suncatcher

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4602672
> View attachment 4602673
> 
> Too much choice, just 2 looks at try on. Dior RTW markdown.


I adore this second dress on you. If it was in black it is something I would wear over and over and over again! So versatile for so many different occasions.


----------



## De sac

MrsJDS said:


> I adore this second dress on you. If it was in black it is something I would wear over and over and over again! So versatile for so many different occasions.



It also comes in black!


----------



## Suncatcher

De sac said:


> It also comes in black!


Thanks for letting me know! I will see if I can track down. This is so me.


----------



## Genie27

MrsJDS said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I will see if I can track down. This is so me.


Saks downtown has the blush version in 2 sizes 34/36 (can’t recall exactly) and 38. And a few other dresses in those sizes black. Alas I’m a 44/46. 

Good point about our city not being formal. I recalled I have a dark eggplant purple silk chiffon floor length that I could wear for formal if necessary.


----------



## De sac

Genie27 said:


> It’s unzipped at the back from the waist up.
> Proportionately it’s the right size for my height, not my width. Short busty thick-waisted people problem. That’s why I love Chanel’s generous seam allowances so much.



Fingers crossed they can keep it looking as lovely as it does in the photo then!


----------



## Suncatcher

Genie27 said:


> Saks downtown has the blush version in 2 sizes 34/36 (can’t recall exactly) and 38. And a few other dresses in those sizes black. Alas I’m a 44/46.
> 
> Good point about our city not being formal. I recalled I have a dark eggplant purple silk chiffon floor length that I could wear for formal if necessary.


Thank you Genie! I am a 34 or a 36 so I will check it out this week!  Yes, you are better off finding a well cut (to your body) and flattering knee length or midi length cocktail dress than a long dress for your special occasions.  You will be plenty dressy enough in this city.  The last time I wore a long dress (to the ground) was my wedding day eons ago!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsJDS said:


> I adore this second dress on you. If it was in black it is something I would wear over and over and over again! So versatile for so many different occasions.


It comes in a variety of colours, including Navy and Black. I was actually trying to enable a friend to get the Navy version.


----------



## Genie27

After thinking it over, I have to agree with you all - the long dress will not be used/appropriate. It will also tie up my funds into an occasional piece - I'd rather go for better CPW. They are bringing in the short dress in my size and here's hoping it still looks cute. I haven't seen anything similar (tailored, neutral, work/cocktail-ish) at Chanel - my store does not seem to get a lot of those - perhaps they get sold out too soon. Does Valentino do similar stuff? 

I get so anxious with impulse buys - I've ended up with some really great unique pieces that I love, but I'm much less stressed if I can mentally process a purchase ahead of time, before making a decision.


----------



## Suncatcher

Genie27 said:


> After thinking it over, I have to agree with you all - the long dress will not be used/appropriate. It will also tie up my funds into an occasional piece - I'd rather go for better CPW. They are bringing in the short dress in my size and here's hoping it still looks cute. I haven't seen anything similar (tailored, neutral, work/cocktail-ish) at Chanel - my store does not seem to get a lot of those - perhaps they get sold out too soon. Does Valentino do similar stuff?
> 
> I get so anxious with impulse buys - I've ended up with some really great unique pieces that I love, but I'm much less stressed if I can mentally process a purchase ahead of time, before making a decision.


Do check out Valentino. I find that many designers have a “look” or a “cut” that defines them so depending on your body type you might find one designer suits you more than others. You also may truly benefit from shopping for this dress outside of sales season. Sales season while so fantastic on the pocketbook does create the FOMO anxiety and can lead to hasty decisions being made. Also, the selection (size and otherwise) is nowhere as good as when items are flowing in at the beginning of the season. You might want to bite the bullet and allocate your budget to shopping at full price knowing you truly find THE one in a thoughtful manner.


----------



## perlerare

Genie27 said:


> I’ve been looking for a work cocktail/gala dinner outfit and came across this on sale. What do you ladies think? I’m barefoot here but would wear kitten heels and shorten it.
> 
> I’m not sure it’s appropriate for this particular event, but it may fit a wardrobe gap.


Genie,  I am very late on this conversation, but I meant to let you know my thoughts anyway. 
This dress, although probably  beautiful as a garment, does not emphasis your body type at all. The top of your body needs some very simple lines and a fit cut that emphasis your neck and shoulders. This drape effect is not the best IMHO. 
In my experience, once you've found the very best lines for your body type, you can wear the same dress again and again, with different accessories, you will always feel fresh and super confident, nobody will ever notice you dress, they will notice YOU. That dress you can find anywhere, not necessarily at Dior, and have it perfectly fitted on you by a seamtress. Look for tiny details, adjust the smallest flaw and go !


----------



## Genie27

MrsJDS said:


> Do check out Valentino. I find that many designers have a “look” or a “cut” that defines them so depending on your body type you might find one designer suits you more than others. You also may truly benefit from shopping for this dress outside of sales season. Sales season while so fantastic on the pocketbook does create the FOMO anxiety and can lead to hasty decisions being made. Also, the selection (size and otherwise) is nowhere as good as when items are flowing in at the beginning of the season. You might want to bite the bullet and allocate your budget to shopping at full price knowing you truly find THE one in a thoughtful manner.


So true! I had to make a rule to pay full retail for practical footwear because I never find those at sale and ended up with a collection of pretty but impractical items. I guess I need to do that for this kind of clothing as well - look around and find the right pieces and not random leftovers. 



perlerare said:


> Genie,  I am very late on this conversation, but I meant to let you know my thoughts anyway.
> This dress, although probably  beautiful as a garment, does not emphasis your body type at all. The top of your body needs some very simple lines and a fit cut that emphasis your neck and shoulders. This drape effect is not the best IMHO.
> In my experience, once you've found the very best lines for your body type, you can wear the same dress again and again, with different accessories, you will always feel fresh and super confident, nobody will ever notice you dress, they will notice YOU. That dress you can find anywhere, not necessarily at Dior, and have it perfectly fitted on you by a seamtress. Look for tiny details, adjust the smallest flaw and go !


Thank you! I appreciate your thoughts on this  I’m still figuring out what works for me in different categories, and evening/long is very unfamiliar to me. I’m easily seduced by fabric, cut, style over suitability apparently. 

I’m also new to high end RTW - I have purchased random sale items, and some older pieces at resale, and for those I look at mod shots, measurements, ponder endlessly before I buy, and it got easier to narrow down what could work or be altered to fit. 

I’m struggling to get the fit right on tailored clothes - if I find an item that fits bust/waistline, jackets/dresses are usually too long in the waist, skirts too long and baggy around the hips/upper legs, and pants knee break is two inches below where it should be. And with all that fidgeting, it’s hard to pick what’s best for my body shape and easier to just buy whatever zips up.


----------



## shopgirl bb

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4609748
> 
> View attachment 4609749
> 
> Just collected my tailored shorts, altered down from a 38. I am really happy to find it at 40% off, part of my search to find pieces to go with my Bar and Chanel jackets.



This is a nice shorts. I bought the navy and burgungy color ( burgundy with the matching pre-fall 2019 bar jacket as well) at the Dior sale too !


----------



## smileygirl

Genie27 said:


> Oh please do post a pic if you can.
> 
> This is the other option I tried - it would be suitable for the cocktail events, as well as stretch to the gala. But I need to go two sizes up from this to fit the waist and bust.


If you are after something like this, I would also suggest having a look at Valli and Mcqueen?  Valli makes some really pretty dresses than can definitely be worn from work to cocktail


----------



## smileygirl

Has anyone tried this on?


----------



## shopgirl bb

smileygirl said:


> Has anyone tried this on?
> View attachment 4614912


I have not tried on the long skirt double breast version, but I have bought this one in navy from the same collection. Also on sale 40% in my Dior boutique. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4615240


----------



## smileygirl

shopgirl bb said:


> View attachment 4615242
> 
> I have not tried on the long skirt double breast version, but I have bought this one in navy from the same collection. Also on sale 40% in my Dior boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4615240


Thanks!  Yes this is one of my sale finds.  How do you like it?  Thanks!


----------



## shopgirl bb

smileygirl said:


> Thanks!  Yes this is one of my sale finds.  How do you like it?  Thanks!



I love this gilet in the navy. The lapel is very signature Dior’s elegant and I wear it to work and received a lot of compliments from my colleagues. I can pair it with a thin crewneck sweater ( just like the one in the photo) and with an overcoat in winter and for spring summer, just wear it with a mesh inside. Good for 4 seasons.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Another gilet I bought in summer and I pair it with the nude color mesh.


----------



## smileygirl

shopgirl bb said:


> I love this gilet in the navy. The lapel is very signature Dior’s elegant and I wear it to work and received a lot of compliments from my colleagues. I can pair it with a thin crewneck sweater ( just like the one in the photo) and with an overcoat in winter and for spring summer, just wear it with a mesh inside. Good for 4 seasons.


Thanks.  Have you seen the burgundy?  I am planning to get the long version in navy and short in burgundy.  I love the lapel neckline


----------



## shopgirl bb

smileygirl said:


> Thanks.  Have you seen the burgundy?  I am planning to get the long version in navy and short in burgundy.  I love the lapel neckline


I bought the burgundy bar jacket and matching short and the shirt in peach color in the second photo as well.


----------



## thecorporette

shopgirl bb said:


> I bought the burgundy bar jacket and matching short and the shirt in peach color in the second photo as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4615336
> View attachment 4615337


i love this look! The jacket is sooo beautiful.


----------



## thecorporette

smileygirl said:


> Thanks!  Yes this is one of my sale finds.  How do you like it?  Thanks!


I tried it on at the Dior RTW sale, you can see my previous pics. I love the cutting. its so elegant and timeless.


----------



## shopgirl bb

smileygirl said:


> Thanks!  Yes this is one of my sale finds.  How do you like it?  Thanks!


The navy gilet after alteration. First time wearing it. Really love the silouette.


----------



## De sac

shopgirl bb said:


> The navy gilet after alteration. First time wearing it. Really love the silouette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616108


Did not think to shorten but looks like it was meant to be that length!
I tried on both the gilet and ballon sleeved dress in burgundy during pre-fall and this thread has inspired me to add Dior to my itinerary today...


----------



## lovieluvslux

Not a fan of the first dress.   I't not gawd awful, but not a winner. 



Genie27 said:


> I’ve been looking for a work cocktail/gala dinner outfit and came across this on sale. What do you ladies think? I’m barefoot here but would wear kitten heels and shorten it.
> 
> I’m not sure it’s appropriate for this particular event, but it may fit a wardrobe gap.


----------



## smileygirl

Pairing the t with skirt with beret today.  Almost looks like a dress with they matching patterns


----------



## little.bear

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4568882
> 
> More styling fun. Did not purchase this look.



This is a nice outfit. What did you think of the skirt when you tried it on? I know it’s been a while but I tried this on when it first came out, passed on it coz of the waist part. But I’m now reconsidering it as I loved the look and lace. Hmm..I can’t decide and would be interested in your opinion. Thanks


----------



## periogirl28

little.bear said:


> This is a nice outfit. What did you think of the skirt when you tried it on? I know it’s been a while but I tried this on when it first came out, passed on it coz of the waist part. But I’m now reconsidering it as I loved the look and lace. Hmm..I can’t decide and would be interested in your opinion. Thanks


Apologies I have been travelling and missed your post. I think the skirt is pretty but too heavy for my frame as I am short. If you think it suits you the waist design is actually more slimming than fully pleated. HTH!


----------



## periogirl28

Caved and got this A/W dress, got to visit the Hermes Horizon bespoke orders showroom in Paris. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## ms piggy

periogirl28 said:


> Caved and got this A/W dress, got to visit the Hermes Horizon bespoke orders showroom in Paris. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 4621515



This is lovely on you!


----------



## ms piggy

Here are some of my Dior pieces starting with the denim set from prefall. I’m smitten with the pleated skirt.


----------



## ms piggy

And the cruise wrap skirt in tarot print which makes one feel ultra feminine!


----------



## luckylove

The pleated skirt looks amazing on you! Love!!


----------



## ms piggy

Also picked up these jeans. Love the high waisted style.


----------



## ms piggy

I have a thing for pleated skirts and these have the amazing ability of standing on its own due to the fabric and amazing pleat construction, haha!


----------



## periogirl28

ms piggy said:


> This is lovely on you!


Thank you! Photo taken by our hostess.


----------



## little.bear

periogirl28 said:


> Caved and got this A/W dress, got to visit the Hermes Horizon bespoke orders showroom in Paris. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 4621515



This is so lovely on you!


----------



## periogirl28

little.bear said:


> This is so lovely on you!


Thank you very much.


----------



## periogirl28

Blessed Christmas! Dior Houndstooth at the L'Orangerie, Four Seasons George V Paris.


----------



## Meta

ms piggy said:


> I have a thing for pleated skirts and these have the amazing ability of standing on its own due to the fabric and amazing pleat construction, haha!
> View attachment 4621707
> View attachment 4621708


Love your pleated skirts and this one is amazing!  Is this from a recent season?


----------



## ms piggy

Meta said:


> Love your pleated skirts and this one is amazing!  Is this from a recent season?



Thank you! I purchased the camel skirt and the matching bar jacket on sale in Europe in June this year. Not sure which season/year it was from but I believe it could be a summer collection as the fabric material is cotton. Perhaps someone here who is more knowledgeable about the Dior rtw collections could chime in. I only started my venture into Dior rtw this summer.


----------



## Meta

ms piggy said:


> Thank you! I purchased the camel skirt and the matching bar jacket on sale in Europe in June this year. Not sure which season/year it was from but I believe it could be a summer collection as the fabric material is cotton. Perhaps someone here who is more knowledgeable about the Dior rtw collections could chime in. I only started my venture into Dior rtw this summer.


Gotcha, thank you.  I went to have a look at recent shows and I believes it’s from the Resort 2019.


----------



## ms piggy

Meta said:


> Gotcha, thank you.  I went to have a look at recent shows and I believes it’s from the Resort 2019.



Ah! Yes, it could well be from cruise as it is definitely lighter material. Here is my jacket.


----------



## Meta

Gorgeous!   Thank you for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

Totally Logo-ed out, on year end holiday.


----------



## noegirl

I've fallen so hard for Dior and have realized its just best to pre order... I often cant find my size even the day of release. Here are a few I've fallen in love with


----------



## luckylove

Love these pieces on you! So glad you found items you like. I agree, the buy can be very limited and disappear quickly. I found the buy in London far more plentiful than in the US.


----------



## noegirl

luckylove said:


> Love these pieces on you! So glad you found items you like. I agree, the buy can be very limited and disappear quickly. I found the buy in London far more plentiful than in the US.


Thank you! I agree that even during my visit to paris in October, I was surprised at how much stock. I'll have to keep that in mind and plan to purchase and or ask for things I may have missed while traveling.


----------



## Tasha1

noegirl said:


> I was surprised at how much stock.



and variety of clothing is huge as well
I follow some resellers from Paris and compare with the stock in our boutique which is far beyond, unfortunately


----------



## HermesFanKelly

ms piggy said:


> Also picked up these jeans. Love the high waisted style.
> View attachment 4621700


Miss Piggy....this looks stunning on you! I must agree....I too tried on the jeans and they are absolutely amazing and very well made. If I hadn’t purchased too many other items the jeans would have been coming home with me too lol....enjoy them....you look beautiful


----------



## noegirl

Tasha1 said:


> and variety of clothing is huge as well
> I follow some resellers from Paris and compare with the stock in our boutique which is far beyond, unfortunately


Agree!! I might see if a reseller I frequent will send me something from the dior sale in January.


----------



## Tasha1

But the sale started in December.


----------



## noegirl

Tasha1 said:


> But the sale started in December.




Paris has a bigger sale for all designers in January.


----------



## ms piggy

noegirl said:


> I've fallen so hard for Dior and have realized its just best to pre order... I often cant find my size even the day of release. Here are a few I've fallen in love with



Love everything especially the trench coat! I have the long sleeve version of the navy dress. It doesn’t look much or interesting on the hanger but the cut and fit is amazing when worn.


----------



## ms piggy

HermesFanKelly said:


> Miss Piggy....this looks stunning on you! I must agree....I too tried on the jeans and they are absolutely amazing and very well made. If I hadn’t purchased too many other items the jeans would have been coming home with me too lol....enjoy them....you look beautiful



Thank you kindly! I was initially undecided between the denim skirt or jeans version. I am more of a skirt person in general butt SA insisted I should go with the jeans as the cutting is really flattering. Also, I find it difficult to find jeans that fit and flatter, so I’m happy. Received quite a bit of compliments on them.


----------



## noegirl

ms piggy said:


> Love everything especially the trench coat! I have the long sleeve version of the navy dress. It doesn’t look much or interesting on the hanger but the cut and fit is amazing when worn.
> 
> View attachment 4627868
> View attachment 4627869
> View attachment 4627871




I didnt realize there was a long sleeve version! Gorgeous and I agree the fabric and tailoring just makes the piece . You look amazing in all of your pieces!!


----------



## ms piggy

noegirl said:


> I didnt realize there was a long sleeve version! Gorgeous and I agree the fabric and tailoring just makes the piece . You look amazing in all of your pieces!!



Different season. It is a classic Dior style that is found in most seasons with variations (in sleeves, colours, fabric etc). And thank you, it is lovely seeing everyone’s selections. I have found that for Dior, much lies in the tailoring, cut and fabric. It must be tried on as some pieces have little hanger appeal.


----------



## Tasha1

*ms piggy *the blue dress is gorgeous on you.
I have a problem with sleeves, they are narrow for me.


----------



## ms piggy

Tasha1 said:


> *ms piggy *the blue dress is gorgeous on you.
> I have a problem with sleeves, they are narrow for me.



Thank you! I have no issue with this dress but I do find the sleeves a tad narrow on the camel bar jacket.


----------



## Akch

This looks great on you!!


----------



## periogirl28

So much fun playing dress up. Dior S/S 2020 VIP preview.


----------



## smileygirl

Finally have my sale scores home!!  Here I come van island!


----------



## periogirl28

First look at S/S 2020 for me. VIP preview, open for preorders.


----------



## periogirl28

Next door at Menswear. Rimowa x Dior


----------



## Nadin22

Thanks for sharing
The dresses look so beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

Nadin22 said:


> Thanks for sharing
> The dresses look so beautiful!


It’s my pleasure, I had so much fun. Much of the collection is lovely.


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> Dior S/S 2020 VIP preview.



I like the right look. Do you have more pictures? Are the prices announced?

Thanks


----------



## periogirl28

Tasha1 said:


> I like the right look. Do you have more pictures? Are the prices announced?
> 
> Thanks


Which one sorry? All the prices are available as these are for preorders.


----------



## Akch

smileygirl said:


> Finally have my sale scores home!!  Here I come van island!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634901
> View attachment 4634902
> View attachment 4634903
> View attachment 4634904




Those dresses were incredibly beautiful❤️


----------



## Tasha1

I was mistaken, the left look, a stripe sweater and pants.

We don't have preorders, the stock is so poor here, unfortunately.


----------



## periogirl28

Tasha1 said:


> I was mistaken, the left look, a stripe sweater and pants.
> 
> We don't have preorders, the stock is so poor here, unfortunately.


I can ask my SA to check for you tomorrow.


----------



## periogirl28

These are the accessories. The RTW buy will begin to arrive at my local stores in Feb. HTH!


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> I can ask my SA to check for you tomorrow


THANK YOU


----------



## thecorporette

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4634946
> View attachment 4634947
> View attachment 4634948
> View attachment 4634949
> View attachment 4634950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First look at S/S 2020 for me. VIP preview, open for preorders.


the scarfs look amazing! love the subtle muted pastel colours


----------



## periogirl28

thecorporette said:


> the scarfs look amazing! love the subtle muted pastel colours


I am falling for so much!


----------



## periogirl28

Tasha1 said:


> THANK YOU


My SA has replied. The striped sweater is about USD1500 and the pants USD1600 including tax. HTH!


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> My SA has replied. The striped sweater is about USD1500 and the pants USD1600 including tax. HTH!



Ok, I am visiting our boutique on Monday and I will try to order them.


----------



## periogirl28

Got to try on Look 67. Beautifully cut Bar jacket which gave me an hourglass silhouette even without corsetry and the most light, airy skirt, full of movement.


----------



## Nadin22

This looks amazing on you!


----------



## periogirl28

Nadin22 said:


> This looks amazing on you!


Thank you. Dior RTW is simply fab!


----------



## noegirl

periogirl28 said:


> I am falling for so much!


Ughhh me too! I'm avoiding the boutique hahahaha which I will surely regret.


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> Got to try on Look 67.



fainted
very elegant
you are a supermodel, periogirl28


----------



## periogirl28

Tasha1 said:


> fainted
> very elegant
> you are a supermodel, periogirl28


Oh far from it. You and I know Dior cut is flattering.  Thank you for the kind comment.


----------



## De sac

smileygirl said:


> Finally have my sale scores home!!  Here I come van island!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634901
> View attachment 4634902
> View attachment 4634903
> View attachment 4634904



Every.Single.Piece.Pure Perfection!

I tried much of this in the summer and sadly left in boutique. Won't make that mistake again!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## smileygirl

I also checked out the pre-order event!  Really cute stuff. 

Chose the blue skirt, T-shirt (in pink), and, pink skirt, and the last T-shirt.  I loved the colour of the grey dress but the cut was not so flattering on.  Will wait for another version!  Now the waiting game ... they said Feb/March arrival ...


----------



## thecorporette

smileygirl said:


> I also checked out the pre-order event!  Really cute stuff.
> 
> Chose the blue skirt, T-shirt (in pink), and, pink skirt, and the last T-shirt.  I loved the colour of the grey dress but the cut was not so flattering on.  Will wait for another version!  Now the waiting game ... they said Feb/March arrival ...
> 
> View attachment 4640186
> View attachment 4640187
> View attachment 4640188
> View attachment 4640189
> View attachment 4640190


Glad to see the return of the pink t-shirt! I recall seeing something similar in their previous collections and I regret not getting one at that time!


----------



## De sac

smileygirl said:


> I also checked out the pre-order event!  Really cute stuff.
> 
> Chose the blue skirt, T-shirt (in pink), and, pink skirt, and the last T-shirt.  I loved the colour of the grey dress but the cut was not so flattering on.  Will wait for another version!  Now the waiting game ... they said Feb/March arrival ...
> 
> View attachment 4640186
> View attachment 4640187
> View attachment 4640188
> View attachment 4640189
> View attachment 4640190



Call me blind but I like the grey best on you!!


----------



## periogirl28

Fab choices!


----------



## smileygirl

thecorporette said:


> Glad to see the return of the pink t-shirt! I recall seeing something similar in their previous collections and I regret not getting one at that time!


Same!!  I have been stalking it and am so excited it’s coming back!


----------



## smileygirl

De sac said:


> Call me blind but I like the grey best on you!!



The side and back profile was not flattering haha - the pleats. I will definitely get something In this colour though!



periogirl28 said:


> Fab choices!



Thanks for inspiring me to go check it out!


----------



## Nadin22

So beautiful new chlothes! 
Does somebody know how much this dress is?


----------



## Genie27

smileygirl said:


> The side and back profile was not flattering haha - the pleats.


Thanks for the mod shots. You wear them all so well. 

I briefly considered this dress but ruled out pre-ordering as the high covered neckline would not work on my bust. 

I have to keep waiting possibly forever.


----------



## smileygirl

Genie27 said:


> Thanks for the mod shots. You wear them all so well.
> 
> I briefly considered this dress but ruled out pre-ordering as the high covered neckline would not work on my bust.
> 
> I have to keep waiting possibly forever.


Funny you mention that!  I also told the SA that one of the things I didn’t like was the high neckline.  I really just tried it on for the colour!!  I am told that this colour comes in four styles so ... we can wait!


----------



## Genie27

smileygirl said:


> Funny you mention that!  I also told the SA that one of the things I didn’t like was the high neckline.  I really just tried it on for the colour!!  I am told that this colour comes in four styles so ... we can wait!


The other styles I saw were also pretty high and also sleeveless - one was a small shallow sleeveless boatneck, the other was cut high with more of the shoulder showing. I'm hoping there is something with a V neck and sleeves. There was a blush/salmony colour and a deeper peachy colour....if I recall....


----------



## thecorporette

Went to the private launch event for Dior. Wow. Dior this season is a dream come true. I want literally everything. My wish list is probably 3 pages long lol and I’ve already ordered some items. Didn’t have time to take too many photos but here are some of the pieces I tried on. The toile pattern is back and is manifested in skirts, shirts, tote bags, heels (!), shawls, hats etc.


----------



## thecorporette

The tote bag comes in many patterns


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

smileygirl said:


> Finally have my sale scores home!!  Here I come van island!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634901
> View attachment 4634902
> View attachment 4634903
> View attachment 4634904


Absolutely amazing sale scores!  You look stunning in every one of them!


----------



## Skyww2019

@smileygirl 
Thanks for sharing the photos. You look great! 
Do you know if they are available for pre-order in US boutiques? Thank you. 



smileygirl said:


> I also checked out the pre-order event!  Really cute stuff.
> 
> Chose the blue skirt, T-shirt (in pink), and, pink skirt, and the last T-shirt.  I loved the colour of the grey dress but the cut was not so flattering on.  Will wait for another version!  Now the waiting game ... they said Feb/March arrival ...
> 
> View attachment 4640186
> View attachment 4640187
> View attachment 4640188
> View attachment 4640189
> View attachment 4640190


----------



## HermesFanKelly

Skyww2019 said:


> @smileygirl
> Thanks for sharing the photos. You look great!
> Do you know if they are available for pre-order in US boutiques? Thank you.


They have already been available in the US for preorder


----------



## thefloralparasol

smileygirl said:


> I also checked out the pre-order event!  Really cute stuff.
> 
> Chose the blue skirt, T-shirt (in pink), and, pink skirt, and the last T-shirt.  I loved the colour of the grey dress but the cut was not so flattering on.  Will wait for another version!  Now the waiting game ... they said Feb/March arrival ...
> 
> View attachment 4640186
> View attachment 4640187
> View attachment 4640188
> View attachment 4640189
> View attachment 4640190


Hi smileygirl! May I know if the pink tdj skirt has any tulle underneath and how much you paid for it? Also, may I know how tall you are? I'm considering the skirt as I missed out in previous collections...


----------



## smileygirl

thefloralparasol said:


> Hi smileygirl! May I know if the pink tdj skirt has any tulle underneath and how much you paid for it? Also, may I know how tall you are? I'm considering the skirt as I missed out in previous collections...


Hello!  There’s no tulle.  I am about 5 5 and got this in 36.  I love this skirt, it was way better priced than the tulle skirts but I don’t have the exact price on me.  Will check.  It’s super super pretty.


----------



## Ibethoctav

periogirl28 said:


> Next door at Menswear. Rimowa x Dior
> View attachment 4634962
> View attachment 4634963
> View attachment 4634964
> View attachment 4634965
> View attachment 4634966



Hi, there!
Do you have any information where is the avability of Dior X Rimowa sling bag in Europe?


----------



## periogirl28

Ibethoctav said:


> Hi, there!
> Do you have any information where is the avability of Dior X Rimowa sling bag in Europe?


I am sorry but these are for preorder, in Asia. Please try your nearest Dior store, online or customer services for your country. Good luck!


----------



## ailoveresale

I have begun my first foray into Dior RTW! I bought this wrap coat a few weeks ago and it’s cold enough to wear it. Not what I was expecting to be my first piece, but I just loved the color and the timeless silhouette. If only I was a little taller, I think it would look even better...
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## estallal

ailoveresale said:


> I have begun my first foray into Dior RTW! I bought this wrap coat a few weeks ago and it’s cold enough to wear it. Not what I was expecting to be my first piece, but I just loved the color and the timeless silhouette. If only I was a little taller, I think it would look even better...
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4656719


Looks great! I found Dior RTW very wearable and timeless


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

My recent purchases: 
Dior toile de jouy tshirts in blue and in pink, saddle belt


----------



## Pinkie*

smileygirl said:


> Finally have my sale scores home!!  Here I come van island!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634901
> View attachment 4634902
> View attachment 4634903
> View attachment 4634904


Beautiful


----------



## smileygirl

Wearing one of my dior outfits today.  I got this skirt on sale and got at least three compliments on it at lunch


----------



## periogirl28

Dior S/S hits boutiques. SA sends a selection of pics.


----------



## periogirl28




----------



## periogirl28




----------



## Nadin22

smileygirl said:


> Wearing one of my dior outfits today.  I got this skirt on sale and got at least three compliments on it at lunch
> 
> View attachment 4660175



Great outfit!


----------



## Nadin22

periogirl28, thanks for posting! The nude tulle skirt is on my wishlist. It looks very nice and soft.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi ladies ! I have to ask ... was thinking of trying this skirt. But I see online it’s really long versus being shorter on the mannequin and on Instagram. Have any of you gotten it and do you like it ? I think the colors are pretty  just not sure how “practical” it is  thanks for any input !


----------



## periogirl28

First there are 3 versions of this skirt. One is open all the way to the waist and comes with an underskirt, one has pleats starting at the hips etc. I am estimating it would be calf length for you. It is not full length as far I know so that is more practical. It is cotton and less expensive than the full length Tulle skirts. The fabric, print and colour would likely make it only S/S appropriate for where you live. I think you can rock it. The print is based on African batik which in turn comes from Indonesia. The price in comparison, is much better than Chanel cotton skirts. HTH!


----------



## periogirl28

Here are 2 versions and the matching Bar jacket. Pics sent to me by my SA when Cruise first launched in October 2019.


----------



## thecorporette

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi ladies ! I have to ask ... was thinking of trying this skirt. But I see online it’s really long versus being shorter on the mannequin and on Instagram. Have any of you gotten it and do you like it ? I think the colors are pretty  just not sure how “practical” it is  thanks for any input !


Its very versatile, goes with a lot of things, but you should try on all 3 versions to see which one you prefer. I recall there's one that gives out more of a slimming effect


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks for the info! So interesting that there are 3 versions.  How does sizing compare to Chanel ? I’m a 40 in Chanel  i love the color and the print of the skirt. I think my sa is bringing in a size 40 for me to try. Hopefully it will work out. I am not sure if they got all 3 skirts  

❤️


----------



## thecorporette

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks for the info! So interesting that there are 3 versions.  How does sizing compare to Chanel ? I’m a 40 in Chanel  i love the color and the print of the skirt. I think my sa is bringing in a size 40 for me to try. Hopefully it will work out. I am not sure if they got all 3 skirts
> 
> ❤️


I'm a size 34-36 for Chanel and I wear the smallest or 2nd small size for Dior, so I think the sizing is similar. You better try them on though.


----------



## periogirl28

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks for the info! So interesting that there are 3 versions.  How does sizing compare to Chanel ? I’m a 40 in Chanel  i love the color and the print of the skirt. I think my sa is bringing in a size 40 for me to try. Hopefully it will work out. I am not sure if they got all 3 skirts
> 
> ❤️


I have to say Dior sizing is inconsistent compared to Chanel. I only wear Chanel 34 which needs sizing down and occasionally choose 36 for dresses if I really want a relaxed fit. For Dior I can wear 34 or 36 and the bottoms can vary wildly. So I wouldn't really go on the numbers, and I am glad you get to try it on to judge for yourself.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ! I am kinda hoping it won’t fit haha. Have been meaning to try dior. I have the etoile sweater from a few years back and I was gobsmacked at the price compared to Chanel !


----------



## averagejoe

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks ! I am kinda hoping it won’t fit haha. Have been meaning to try dior. I have the etoile sweater from a few years back and I was gobsmacked at the price compared to Chanel !


Is Chanel RTW a lot more expensive than Dior RTW? I know their tweed jackets are very pricey but I'm not sure about other pieces.


----------



## oohshinythings

averagejoe said:


> Is Chanel RTW a lot more expensive than Dior RTW? I know their tweed jackets are very pricey but I'm not sure about other pieces.


Yes, though the gap varies by item - though I have noticed Dior prices creeping up slowly over the last few seasons. 

One example of a huge gap: Dior tulle skirt on average is about $4k. The last Chanel tulle skirt I tried on was around $9k, and that was a couple of years ago.

Jackets: Dior classic bar jacket is about $4k, Chanel tweed jacket starts anywhere from $5.5k these days, up to $12-15k for the heavily embellished ones


----------



## periogirl28

The easiest is to just compare like for like on the Dior and Chanel French websites. The prices would reflect the huge difference between the brands.


----------



## ms piggy

@pigleto972001 I have the wrap version of this skirt from Cruise 2020 collection (posted photos earlier and reposting here pic 1 & 2). I also tried the other two versions. The skirts are all below calf length on 165cm me. All light cotton material and really easy to wear. I am a 34 in the skirts. However, for the wrap skirt, the under layer was loose and the top wrap skirt was tight. So the seamstress had to tighter the inner and loosen the top, go figure!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ms piggy ! I think the one being sent is the 2600 version versus the 3300 version. Supposedly the 2600 one is shorter ? Not sure if it’s the smaller pleats versus the larger ones. Your pics are helpful too. I wonder about seam allowance  will see !


----------



## pigleto972001

It arrived ! I really quite like it very much. The only thing is the waistband is a touch small. It’s ok once I wear it. I think if I went up a size it would be longer and too poofy. I was glad bc it was the one I was hoping for. The cotton is so nice and the price point is not so  bad.


----------



## thecorporette

i 


ms piggy said:


> @pigleto972001 I have the wrap version of this skirt from Cruise 2020 collection (posted photos earlier and reposting here pic 1 & 2). I also tried the other two versions. The skirts are all below calf length on 165cm me. All light cotton material and really easy to wear. I am a 34 in the skirts. However, for the wrap skirt, the under layer was loose and the top wrap skirt was tight. So the seamstress had to tighter the inner and loosen the top, go figure!
> 
> View attachment 4663553
> View attachment 4663556
> View attachment 4663557
> View attachment 4663558


I tried on all 3 as well. The middle one is the best and most flattering imo


----------



## periogirl28

@pigleto972001 I hope you bought it!


----------



## ms piggy

thecorporette said:


> i
> 
> I tried on all 3 as well. The middle one is the best and most flattering imo



I agree the one @pigleto972001 chose has the most flattering cut. Notwithstanding, I think all three are pretty and have their own merit. The prints are also different on each version. I picked the one that resonated most with me as I like the signature print of the season and the wrap style.


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> It arrived ! I really quite like it very much. The only thing is the waistband is a touch small. It’s ok once I wear it. I think if I went up a size it would be longer and too poofy. I was glad bc it was the one I was hoping for. The cotton is so nice and the price point is not so  bad.



Really pretty and you rock the skirt for sure. Glad you took it home!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !! I plan to keep it if the waistband can be tweaked a bit larger. I love the print color and the cotton. It’s fun. I appreciate the advice. Ms piggy the wrap skirt is so pretty ! Love how it is styled. ❤️


----------



## chaneljewel

Love, love these skirts!  Wish they weren't so long as I’m sure toooo long for me (5’3”).    I’m curious about the tees though.  Do they fit tts?  Are they soft fabric?  Like the design of the blue and pink but am wondering how comfy they might be.


----------



## periogirl28

chaneljewel said:


> Love, love these skirts!  Wish they weren't so long as I’m sure toooo long for me (5’3”).    I’m curious about the tees though.  Do they fit tts?  Are they soft fabric?  Like the design of the blue and pink but am wondering how comfy they might be.


I am 5”1. You can alter the skirts anyway if they are too long, Dior can do this with no problems. I have 2 t-shirts and they are very soft, comfy and loose fit. They are good quality and keep their shape well after I handwash them. I wear them with my Toile skirts. Here is one look, the skirt length was perfect as it ended up as a long skirt for me.


----------



## pigleto972001

I’ve always wanted the feminist t shirt but when I tried last year I was between sizes, sigh !


----------



## averagejoe

pigleto972001 said:


> I’ve always wanted the feminist t shirt but when I tried last year I was between sizes, sigh !


They can alter the T-shirt for your for free if you buy it at the boutique. They have tailors who can pin for you to the size you want.


----------



## pigleto972001

averagejoe said:


> They can alter the T-shirt for your for free if you buy it at the boutique. They have tailors who can pin for you to the size you want.


That is awesome!!!! I wish I had a store near me


----------



## periogirl28

Happy Valentine’s! LE mules released here for Chinese Valentine’s Day, 2019.


----------



## pigleto972001

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4636818
> View attachment 4636819
> 
> Got to try on Look 67. Beautifully cut Bar jacket which gave me an hourglass silhouette even without corsetry and the most light, airy skirt, full of movement.



i was scrolling in this thread and this pic stopped me short ! Love the jacket. The outfit looks amazing on you. 

Tempted to try the jacket but scared that I will like it  I heard I should size up if I get brave enough to !


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> i was scrolling in this thread and this pic stopped me short ! Love the jacket. The outfit looks amazing on you.
> Like this pigletto.   You have to try it
> Tempted to try the jacket but scared that I will like it  I heard I should size up if I get brave enough to !


----------



## periogirl28

pigleto972001 said:


> i was scrolling in this thread and this pic stopped me short ! Love the jacket. The outfit looks amazing on you.
> Tempted to try the jacket but scared that I will like it  I heard I should size up if I get brave enough to !



I went back yesterday to try this on again. I agree size up as the 36 fits me perfectly. The weight is fabulous for S/S and the cut very flattering. It is half the price of a Chanel and I know I can dress it up or down. It’s on hold and we shall see.


----------



## periogirl28

Tried this dress on, very slimming cut and lovely to wear. True to size for me.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh buy the jacket! It looked awesome on you 

the dress is so pretty too but it’s more than I want to pay for a dress. Haha


----------



## thecorporette

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4669005
> 
> Tried this dress on, very slimming cut and lovely to wear. True to size for me.


Dior dresses are fabulous! Not for my lifestyle (except fhe formal work wear) but if its for you you should get it! It looks great on you


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes it’s beautiful. Definitely for my imaginary lifestyle !


----------



## periogirl28

thecorporette said:


> Dior dresses are fabulous! Not for my lifestyle (except fhe formal work wear) but if its for you you should get it! It looks great on you


Thank you so much! I agree the work dresses are sooo chic. I am sure they look fantastic on you! I am waiting for the full launch this week and will see what to choose with my store credit.


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> Tried this dress on,



very attempting

do you have a pick of the back? I saw 2 cross straps online, is it true?


----------



## periogirl28

Tasha1 said:


> very attempting
> 
> do you have a pick of the back? I saw 2 cross straps online, is it true?


I do not have a photo but this one is just a full back with no cross straps. I remember this clearly as my SA and I were thinking of lifting the bodice to my true waist at the shoulders. I would also no longer wear a crossback strap dress. I hope this helps.


----------



## smileygirl

I went and tried on a few more pieces.  I love the pink dress but the back is just so unflattering with the pleats positioning. skirt is saint laurent but rest is Dior, shoes and hat!



View attachment 4670118


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the pink dress on you !!


----------



## averagejoe

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 4670144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went and tried on a few more pieces.  I love the pink dress but the back is just so unflattering with the pleats positioning. skirt is saint laurent but rest is Dior, shoes and hat!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4670117
> View attachment 4670118
> 
> View attachment 4670195
> View attachment 4670119


I think the front of the pink dress looks really good. Is the back unflattering because it isn't pleated enough?


----------



## Mrs.Z

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 4670144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went and tried on a few more pieces.  I love the pink dress but the back is just so unflattering with the pleats positioning. skirt is saint laurent but rest is Dior, shoes and hat!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4670117
> View attachment 4670118
> 
> View attachment 4670195
> View attachment 4670119


Yes...what is wrong with the back?  the front is simply gorgeous


----------



## smileygirl

pigleto972001 said:


> I like the pink dress on you !!





averagejoe said:


> I think the front of the pink dress looks really good. Is the back unflattering because it isn't pleated enough?


Yeah I love the front!  I think maybe you are right - there’s not enough pleating at the back and so it just makes my hips look a lot wider than usual (I do actually have wider hips)!


----------



## smileygirl

Mrs.Z said:


> Yes...what is wrong with the back?  the front is simply gorgeous


Lolz here’s the back.  It just looks ... off.  I think it is indeed the pleating on me.


----------



## averagejoe

smileygirl said:


> Lolz here’s the back.  It just looks ... off.  I think it is indeed the pleating on me.
> View attachment 4670894


It looks fine on you. I don't notice your hips looking any bigger. The pleats are placed in a very flattering position even on the back.


----------



## smileygirl

averagejoe said:


> It looks fine on you. I don't notice your hips looking any bigger. The pleats are placed in a very flattering position even on the back.


Thanks!  Just not as front...


----------



## chaneljewel

smileygirl said:


> Lolz here’s the back.  It just looks ... off.  I think it is indeed the pleating on me.
> View attachment 4670894


I don’t think it makes your hips look bigger either, however, you have to be comfortable in it.  I’ve tried on pieces that others love on me but I just don’t like on my body for varied reasons.  I’m learning that if I don’t like a piece on me from the start that I won’t like it later either.  It doesn’t matter what others think, it’s how you feel in your clothing.  Clothing should make you feel confident and happy.


----------



## Mrs.Z

smileygirl said:


> Lolz here’s the back.  It just looks ... off.  I think it is indeed the pleating on me.
> View attachment 4670894


Hmmm, I don’t see it, I think it looks lovely on you


----------



## pigleto972001

Think it is so pretty on you ! But chaneljewel hit it on the head. Gotta love it


----------



## smileygirl

Yes!  It isn’t cheap either and so got to love it indeed!  Other pieces are also slowly trickling in


----------



## pigleto972001

Good golly and it adds up so fast!


----------



## gracekelly

Can anyone give me info re alterations.  Do they give similar seam allowance like Chanel?  Are the seams notched on the fitted bar jackets?  What is the sizing like compared to Chanel jackets?  TIA


----------



## luckylove

gracekelly said:


> Can anyone give me info re alterations.  Do they give similar seam allowance like Chanel?  Are the seams notched on the fitted bar jackets?  What is the sizing like compared to Chanel jackets?  TIA



Hi! I find the bar jackets more fitted than chanel and cut smaller in the chest. There is very little seam allowance, so I usually need to size up in a bar jacket. HTH


----------



## gracekelly

luckylove said:


> Hi! I find the bar jackets more fitted than chanel and cut smaller in the chest. There is very little seam allowance, so I usually need to size up in a bar jacket. HTH


Thanks so much.  Confirmed my suspicion. Do the shoulders change that much when you size up?


----------



## smileygirl

I actually find the sizing to be inconsistent.  I generally size up - agree it is tight in chest area and I find their skirts/dresses to be quite short - but in the recent collection, I mainly took my regular size.  I would try these pieces on before buying.  It's not really like chanel where I am 95percent same size!.


----------



## periogirl28

Some try on looks while I consider using my store credit. The cream dress is so pretty and has box pleats in the middle and both sides hiding the inseam pockets. The signature Dior dove grey used for the original boutique walls makes an appearance in this dress. I really love it. SA says there is a lot of Cruise Batik left in stock including this skirt. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## luckylove

gracekelly said:


> Thanks so much.  Confirmed my suspicion. Do the shoulders change that much when you size up?



I find it varies with the season, but it is a noticeable difference typically. For me, this area requires some alterations. When I feel the fit is too complicated to change, I am not as willing to purchase. I do wish the jackets were a bit more forgiving somehow, but the fit is quite specific and not always ideal for busty girls.


----------



## luckylove

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4674417
> View attachment 4674418
> 
> View attachment 4674419
> 
> Some try on looks while I consider using my store credit. The cream dress is so pretty and has box pleats in the middle and both sides hiding the inseam pockets. The signature Dior dove grey used for the original boutique walls makes an appearance in this dress. I really love it. SA says there is a lot of Cruise Batik left in stock including this skirt. Thanks for letting me share.



Love the grey dress on you! The color and classic silhouette look gorgeous on you!


----------



## periogirl28

luckylove said:


> Love the grey dress on you! The color and classic silhouette look gorgeous on you!


Thank you. I do love it.


----------



## gracekelly

luckylove said:


> I find it varies with the season, but it is a noticeable difference typically. For me, this area requires some alterations. When I feel the fit is too complicated to change, I am not as willing to purchase. I do wish the jackets were a bit more forgiving somehow, but the fit is quite specific and not always ideal for busty girls.


That’s my issue.   Usually I go with the shoulder fit first and then tweak the chest for more room. Chanel is easy for this, and that is why I was asking/wondering about Dior.  I have looked at the Dior site and the measurements posted relating to sizing and I’m still confused.   The reality is that sometimes a brand is just not meant to be for me.


----------



## pigleto972001

The grey dress is lovely - color and fit ❤️ I prefer this to the purple Chanel jacket he he


----------



## luckylove

gracekelly said:


> That’s my issue.   Usually I go with the shoulder fit first and then tweak the chest for more room. Chanel is easy for this, and that is why I was asking/wondering about Dior.  I have looked at the Dior site and the measurements posted relating to sizing and I’m still confused.   The reality is that sometimes a brand is just not meant to be for me.



Yes, Dior is a challenge for this reason. If you are busty, like I am, but otherwise slim, the shoulders can become too exaggerated and large when sizing up to accommodate the girls. Chanel is much more accommodating to various shapes. With chanel, we fit the shoulders and all else can be adjusted. With Dior, for me, it is fit the bust line and cut down the rest of the jacket. Oddly enough, on a recent trip to London, I tried on a number of pieces from the Fall collection... for some reason, each piece was cut far more generously than the identical items I tried days before in the US. I am still not sure why the sizing was so inconsistent.


----------



## periogirl28

We have all noticed this inconsistency with sizing for quite a few seasons and I have mentioned it to my SA and here as well. I am not sure why this happens, I would think any Maison would have a set of measurements for each size and stick roughly to that. This variation makes pre- buys and buying online very tough.


----------



## EmileH

Chiming in to agree with what has been said here. The fits can be challenging. There is almost zero seam allowance on most items. Either the fit suits you and it’s amazing or it doesn’t and it’s best to pass. The bust area is usually the challenge for me as well. Some of the dresses are way to short. There are some amazing pieces but you really have to pick and choose.


----------



## gracekelly

luckylove said:


> Yes, Dior is a challenge for this reason. If you are busty, like I am, but otherwise slim, the shoulders can become too exaggerated and large when sizing up to accommodate the girls. Chanel is much more accommodating to various shapes. With chanel, we fit the shoulders and all else can be adjusted. With Dior, for me, it is fit the bust line and cut down the rest of the jacket. Oddly enough, on a recent trip to London, I tried on a number of pieces from the Fall collection... for some reason, each piece was cut far more generously than the identical items I tried days before in the US. I am still not sure why the sizing was so inconsistent.


I have fiddled with shoulders so many times with Chanel.  I am pretty tired of that, and you really need a person who knows what they are doing.  Good to know your experience with this problem.  Thanks!



periogirl28 said:


> We have all noticed this inconsistency with sizing for quite a few seasons and I have mentioned it to my SA and here as well. I am not sure why this happens, I would think any Maison would have a set of measurements for each size and stick roughly to that. This variation makes pre- buys and buying online very tough.



I have to say that this is a problem with Chanel as well.  I don't understand why there is not more sizing regularity with these brands at this price point.  Very frustrating!



EmileH said:


> Chiming in to agree with what has been said here. The fits can be challenging. There is almost zero seam allowance on most items. Either the fit suits you and it’s amazing or it doesn’t and it’s best to pass. The bust area is usually the challenge for me as well. Some of the dresses are way to short. There are some amazing pieces but you really have to pick and choose.


Thank you!  I had the feeling that the seams were not generous like Chanel.  That certainly puts a whole different spin on things and it makes more sense to do what @luckylove is doing by sizing up and deaiing with the shoulder reduction.

I used to go to a tailor who said that sometimes a garment was not born right.  This was a polite way of saying it wasn't for me as there was too much to do to it to make it fit.  I will try to get to the boutique and try a few things to find out whether it works or not.

Thanks to all who responded and chimed in on this discussion!


----------



## shopgirl bb

Here are a few RTW from the SS2020 I have ordered. Some are still with the tailor for alteration. Will post more pics when I collect them. Also collecting my Lady Dior d-lite in beige today. Such a dreamy color and easy to match neutral.


----------



## EmileH

Just for information because we all kind of know what works for each of us: I ended up buying the dress in grey that periogirl so beautifully modeled. I had to size up one size from Chanel sizes and it fits perfectly no alterations needed. I also tried the pink short sleeved dress. The sizing was similar to the grey, but I preferred the color of the grey one on me. And I tried a cream one with  black buttons that was also similar as far as sizing. It is very difficult to find your size in these things. Mine was the only one in my size in the US. But the sizing does seem somewhat consistent among the dresses.


----------



## periogirl28

My Dior S/S Toile t-shirt and skirt has arrived.


----------



## Nadin22

Beautiful! Congrats in your new additions!


----------



## periogirl28

Nadin22 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats in your new additions!


Thank you!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

periogirl28 said:


> We have all noticed this inconsistency with sizing for quite a few seasons and I have mentioned it to my SA and here as well. I am not sure why this happens, I would think any Maison would have a set of measurements for each size and stick roughly to that. This variation makes pre- buys and buying online very tough.


I experienced that same....i love the bar jackets, but every time i get one, although it is the same size I swear the alterations are very unique for each one....the alteration lady is fantastic but because Dior uses such different fabrics etc coupled with the tiny differences the alterations for each one is unique.


----------



## HermesFanKelly

shopgirl bb said:


> Here are a few RTW from the SS2020 I have ordered. Some are still with the tailor for alteration. Will post more pics when I collect them. Also collecting my Lady Dior d-lite in beige today. Such a dreamy color and easy to match neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675551
> View attachment 4675552


Love your choices here. I see you have a utility jacket....I have to say for the first time I tried one on...I did not think I would like it but I love it...I got the camo with embroidery one and can’t wait to bring it home. I just think I’ll get so many uses out of it (both dressy and casual) and I love the change from the other styles. I just love the look of it.


----------



## lulilu

I am not surprised the printed skirts are not a hot item.  IDK why they made them so long and voluminous -- only for the tallest and slenderest among us.


----------



## pigleto972001

Stumbled on the fall show online. I like some of these pieces  the long red plaid dress is cute. And the bar jackets appear to be knitted so maybe more forgiving haha. And I like the I say I tee and the sweaters too


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> I am not surprised the printed skirts are not a hot item.  IDK why they made them so long and voluminous -- only for the tallest and slenderest among us.


They are very glamorous, but impractical and almost a throwback to a time when women didn't work and/or stayed home and did nothing. How can you drive wearing something like this?  I have a small car, it would take up all my driver seat space lol!


----------



## thecorporette

pigleto972001 said:


> Stumbled on the fall show online. I like some of these pieces  the long red plaid dress is cute. And the bar jackets appear to be knitted so maybe more forgiving haha. And I like the I say I tee and the sweaters too


I'm loving the plaid collection


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> I am not surprised the printed skirts are not a hot item.  IDK why they made them so long and voluminous -- only for the tallest and slenderest among us.


I don't understand those skirts. I guess I am not their target clientele! LOL!


----------



## papertiger

chicinthecity777 said:


> I don't understand those skirts. I guess I am not their target clientele! LOL!



A woman was wearing a Dior sun ray pleated ankle length skirt Sunday eve at Spring, London. She looked very nice and not so willowy but she _was_ tall (about 5'11'').  

I team my (vintage - Ferre era) Bar jacket (mushroom) with a black or brown, straight or A-line skirt if intentionally going formal.  Too short skirts (flared or pencil) and suddenly in dodgy '80s territory, too long and I'm wearing a riding habit and lost my mount. Like Chanel jackets I think Dior needs to be mixed-up either textures or formal x casual otherwise it looks too well behaved (on me) . I have one of those transparent organza skits from a couple of years ago and I think they work with polo neck, belt and boots and tight jacket, does not work for me with a tee. 

BTW, I don't find Bar jackets look great left open either.


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> A woman was wearing a Dior sun ray pleated ankle length skirt Sunday eve at Spring, London. She looked very nice and not so willowy but she _was_ tall (about 5'11'').
> 
> I team my (vintage - Ferre era) Bar jacket (mushroom) with a black or brown, straight or A-line skirt if intentionally going formal.  Too short skirts (flared or pencil) and suddenly in dodgy '80s territory, too long and I'm wearing a riding habit and lost my mount. Like Chanel jackets I think Dior needs to be mixed-up either textures or formal x casual otherwise it looks too well behaved (on me) . I have one of those transparent organza skits from a couple of years ago and I think they work with polo neck, belt and boots and tight jacket, does not work for me with a tee.
> 
> BTW, I don't find Bar jackets look great left open either.


I personally don't find bar jacket look good on me. I am slim with a wider shoulder and bigger chest compared to average in my size. It doesn't look good when I wore it open. It looks good on many just not for me. The best looking item I tried on was the gilet dress. But the fabric is quite thick with no sleeves, the usage is too limited.


----------



## lulilu

chicinthecity777 said:


> I personally don't find bar jacket look good on me. I am slim with a wider shoulder and bigger chest compared to average in my size. It doesn't look good when I wore it open. It looks good on many just not for me. The best looking item I tried on was the gilet dress. But the fabric is quite thick with no sleeves, the usage is too limited.



The dress does look like it's thick/stiff material.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> The dress does look like it's thick/stiff material.


It's wool and quite thick wool. It's not so much as stiff but just quite substantial. With short sleeves, it's hard to wear.


----------



## lulilu

chicinthecity777 said:


> It's wool and quite thick wool. It's not so much as stiff but just quite substantial. With short sleeves, it's hard to wear.



Thick wool?  Must be very warm to wear.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> Thick wool?  Must be very warm to wear.


Yes rather warm.


----------



## lulilu

chicinthecity777 said:


> Yes rather warm.



So not good for lots of climates.  A shame.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> Thick wool?  Must be very warm to wear.


Come to think of it, for S/S collection they may be thinner, with silk blend in.


----------



## pigleto972001

I was told nordies is selling Dior rtw at 10 percent off today and tomorrow.


----------



## MsHermesAU

chicinthecity777 said:


> I don't understand those skirts. I guess I am not their target clientele! LOL!





lulilu said:


> I am not surprised the printed skirts are not a hot item.  IDK why they made them so long and voluminous -- only for the tallest and slenderest among us.


How interesting!! I didn’t realise the skirts weren’t very popular, I thought they were. I find them to be so elegant and ladylike. 
The statement skirts are often my favourite pieces from Dior collections


----------



## pkwc2

pigleto972001 said:


> I was told nordies is selling Dior rtw at 10 percent off today and tomorrow.



Wow! Does Nordies sell Dior bags too? Can someone share their SA contact? Thanks!


----------



## lulilu

MsHermesAU said:


> How interesting!! I didn’t realise the skirts weren’t very popular, I thought they were. I find them to be so elegant and ladylike.
> The statement skirts are often my favourite pieces from Dior collections



They are gorgeous on the models for sure.


----------



## shopgirl bb

My new jacket and Lady Dior D-Lite from the Spring Summer 2020 collection.


----------



## averagejoe

shopgirl bb said:


> My new jacket and Lady Dior D-Lite from the Spring Summer 2020 collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693534
> View attachment 4693535


Your look is on fire! 

When I first saw these fabric Lady Dior bags on the runway, I was wondering if customers would want a classic bag done in this style. Turns out the fabric is super popular! It's a great way to make the Lady Dior look casual and user-friendly.


----------



## smileygirl

My new book tote and a I got another TDJ skirt today.  More on my insta no.5loves


----------



## solitudelove

LOVE your skirts!!


----------



## smileygirl

solitudelove said:


> LOVE your skirts!!


Thanks!   I just love love love the print!


----------



## solitudelove

smileygirl said:


> Thanks!   I just love love love the print!


Same! 
Saw your posts on instagram! Love your style!


----------



## smileygirl

solitudelove said:


> Same!
> Saw your posts on instagram! Love your style!


Thank you!


----------



## smileygirl

A few more from store yesterday.  I did take the skirt ... well it was preordered from before. Stripey too coming in my size soon! Dress is pretty but overpriced.  Love the shoes but they aren’t comfortable so pass...


----------



## shopgirl bb

smileygirl said:


> A few more from store yesterday.  I did take the skirt ... well it was preordered from before. Stripey too coming in my size soon! Dress is pretty but overpriced.  Love the shoes but they aren’t comfortable so pass...
> 
> View attachment 4705013
> View attachment 4705014
> View attachment 4705015


Your tie-dyed skirt is pretty. But did you find that the fabric is more heavy in weight in this blue color. I am thinking of buying the one in pink which is made of a lighter fabric and less drapey.


----------



## shopgirl bb

My new grey oblique small book tote and t-shirt from Baby Dior.


----------



## smileygirl

shopgirl bb said:


> Your tie-dyed skirt is pretty. But did you find that the fabric is more heavy in weight in this blue color. I am thinking of buying the one in pink which is made of a lighter fabric and less drapey.


It is very very heavy.  The other colours are a lot lighter and more comfortable but I don’t really like the print on the other colours.  Somehow the print on the other colours reminds me of a ink spillage lol not sure why!


----------



## smileygirl

shopgirl bb said:


> My new grey oblique small book tote and t-shirt from Baby Dior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705908
> View attachment 4705909
> View attachment 4705911


 I like your coat!!


shopgirl bb said:


> My new grey oblique small book tote and t-shirt from Baby Dior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705908
> View attachment 4705909
> View attachment 4705911


----------



## shopgirl bb

smileygirl said:


> I like your coat!!



The coat was from Red Valentino a few years ago when Maria Chiuri was still the creative director way back then.


----------



## cali_to_ny

shopgirl bb said:


> My new grey oblique small book tote and t-shirt from Baby Dior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705908
> View attachment 4705909
> View attachment 4705911


LOVE this entire look!!


----------



## shopgirl bb

Received this lovely present from my Dior store today. A special limited edition t-shirt and gift from the House Creative Director Maria Grazia Chiuri. ❤️❤️


----------



## averagejoe

shopgirl bb said:


> Received this lovely present from my Dior store today. A special limited edition t-shirt and gift from the House Creative Director Maria Grazia Chiuri. ❤️❤️
> View attachment 4713570
> View attachment 4713571
> View attachment 4713572
> View attachment 4713575
> View attachment 4713576
> View attachment 4713577
> View attachment 4713578
> View attachment 4713579


WHOA!  What a gift! Such a nice touch!


----------



## smileygirl

OMG that’s crazy!  I love the t! That’s really nice


----------



## smileygirl

Bought the pink striped top to go with my TDJ skirt!


----------



## smileygirl

Another pic of the denim skirt!. I was going to get the dior shirt but then Found this one at a fraction of the price and I think is nicer!


----------



## Nadin22

Great outfits, smileygirl! I love the Dior skirts and the shirt with lace is also very pretty


----------



## smileygirl

Nadin22 said:


> Great outfits, smileygirl! I love the Dior skirts and the shirt with lace is also very pretty


Thanks dear!!


----------



## Summerof89

Hi does anyone know the prices or estimated prices of these pieces ? Thanks


----------



## smileygirl

Summerof89 said:


> Hi does anyone know the prices or estimated prices of these pieces ? Thanks


I bought the First one on sale.  Full price was 3600 pounds


----------



## Summerof89

smileygirl said:


> I bought the First one on sale.  Full price was 3600 pounds


thank you for your response =)


----------



## pie1510

Hi there. Looking to get into high-end RTW and I love the Dior look. What’s the RTW in Singapore like? Do they have markdowns? I’m looking to get a t-shirt as well as some shorts anyone know the pricing of this? Please send through any SA recommendations


----------



## smileygirl

Summerof89 said:


> Hi does anyone know the prices or estimated prices of these pieces ? Thanks


I played with the first dress today . Tried it on with a lace shirt underneath.


----------



## smileygirl

Sales haul!


----------



## Summerof89

smileygirl said:


> Sales haul!
> 
> View attachment 4733848
> View attachment 4733850
> View attachment 4733851


Oh my goodness dress number 2 is amazing, so are the rest of the items! how much was dress number 2 can I ask?


----------



## noegirl

smileygirl said:


> Sales haul!
> 
> View attachment 4733848
> View attachment 4733850
> View attachment 4733851


Gorgeous!!! I love so many of your choices! Hoping some of these beauties hit the US sales


----------



## smileygirl

Li


Summerof89 said:


> Oh my goodness dress number 2 is amazing, so are the rest of the items! how much was dress number 2 can I ask?


It’s listed on the us website at 5600 usd.  I got it at 40 percent off


----------



## chicinthecity777

smileygirl said:


> Li
> 
> It’s listed on the us website at 5600 usd.  I got it at 40 percent off


I remember this dress was quite pricy. 40% off is much better!


----------



## shopgirl bb

smileygirl said:


> Sales haul!
> 
> View attachment 4733848
> View attachment 4733850
> View attachment 4733851


Congrats on your sale loot !


----------



## shopgirl bb

Here are some of my loots at the Dior sale too. I snatched them at the VVIP pre-sale last Mon. I also bought some dress, jackets, and shorts but they need some alterations. Will post those loots when I collect them back from the store.


----------



## shopgirl bb

And one more black skirt I got today at the sale to match my beige bar jacket  (not markdown) I bought in Feb.


----------



## shopgirl bb

And here are some RTW items that are markdown which I posted in the thread Dior Boutique Sales. All 40% off.


----------



## shopgirl bb




----------



## shopgirl bb

A closer look of the black skirt and its pleats and details. Really a good bargain at the sale.


----------



## Summerof89

shopgirl bb said:


> And here are some RTW items that are markdown which I posted in the thread Dior Boutique Sales. All 40% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734438
> View attachment 4734444
> View attachment 4734445
> View attachment 4734446
> View attachment 4734450


I have been thinking about that red dress with short sleeves but not sure whether i would get much wear out of it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ah love the T-shirts’ ! I hope dior goes on sale here in US soon


----------



## smileygirl

Summerof89 said:


> I have been thinking about that red dress with short sleeves but not sure whether i would get much wear out of it.


I think the style itself is easy to wear but the colour does make it a bit more formal!


----------



## Summerof89

smileygirl said:


> I think the style itself is easy to wear but the colour does make it a bit more formal!


Hmmm maybe I will go see in person.
On a side note, has anyone seen these pieces? The photos are from a reseller but my cashmere sweater seem like a diff kind of material and feel does anyone know if these are older models?


----------



## smileygirl

Summerof89 said:


> Hmmm maybe I will go see in person.
> On a side note, has anyone seen these pieces? The photos are from a reseller but my cashmere sweater seem like a diff kind of material and feel does anyone know if these are older models?


Yes!. I saw the pink in person in Paris a year or so ago.  I loved it but they didn't have my size


----------



## shopgirl bb

Summerof89 said:


> Hmmm maybe I will go see in person.
> On a side note, has anyone seen these pieces? The photos are from a reseller but my cashmere sweater seem like a diff kind of material and feel does anyone know if these are older models?


I have both the pink and the red. The pink is roundneck whereas the red one is a v-neck. The pink is from 2018 cruise collection if I remember correctly  and the red is from Chinese Valentine’s special collection.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Here you go, some pics of my sweaters.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Oh, Summerof89, my red cashmere is a different version. I guess the red J'ADior you show in the pic should be round neck just like the pink.


----------



## Summerof89

shopgirl bb said:


> Here you go, some pics of my sweaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4736504
> View attachment 4736505
> View attachment 4736506
> View attachment 4736507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Summerof89, my red cashmere is a different version. I guess the red J'ADior you show in the pic should be round neck just like the pink.


omg the pink is so cute thank you so much! the material appears different to the current 30 Montagne line (the grey cashmere sweater), can I ask if the pink one is prickly on the skin? thanks


----------



## shopgirl bb

Summerof89 said:


> omg the pink is so cute thank you so much! the material appears different to the current 30 Montagne line (the grey cashmere sweater), can I ask if the pink one is prickly on the skin? thanks


Not at all. The cashmere is very soft, not prickly at all. Dior has the best and finest cashmere amongst all brands.


----------



## thecorporette

shopgirl bb said:


> Not at all. The cashmere is very soft, not prickly at all. Dior has the best and finest cashmere amongst all brands.


i agree!


----------



## Tasha1

shopgirl bb said:


> Dior has the best and finest cashmere amongst all brands.


According to your experience? I wonder , amongst which brands?

I buy other brands ( love cashmere ) and their quality is superb.


----------



## shopgirl bb

shopgirl bb said:


> Here are some of my loots at the Dior sale too. I snatched them at the VVIP pre-sale last Mon. I also bought some dress, jackets, and shorts but they need some alterations. Will post those loots when I collect them back from the store.
> Just collect one of the pieces I got at the sale after alteration. I've bought the same dress in nude color in full price and really like this style, so wearable as a working dress. So I also got the black color when I saw it on sale. Although it's the same dress, it looks so different , especially when pair it with the CD canvas belt.


----------



## Nadin22

Very nice dresses


----------



## shopgirl bb

Dioraura Sweater. I really like this rainbow stripe sweater, though this hot item is not on sale. Last piece in my size (36).


----------



## Nadin22

shopgirl bb said:


> Dioraura Sweater. I really like this rainbow stripe sweater, though this hot item is not on sale. Last piece in my size (36).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4750030


Very nice


----------



## periogirl28

Prefall RTW VIP preview. Just me and another couple, at that time slot, in our own private rooms.


----------



## Nadin22

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4753670
> View attachment 4753671
> View attachment 4753672
> View attachment 4753673
> View attachment 4753674
> View attachment 4753675
> 
> Prefall RTW VIP preview. Just me and another couple, at that time slot, in our own private rooms.


Wow, that‘s pretty cool. Have you tried something?


----------



## periogirl28

Nadin22 said:


> Wow, that‘s pretty cool. Have you tried something?


Yes I tried a couple of things but will wait for some styles to arrive in my size.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Some pics from my Pre-fall RTW VIP preview earlier this week.

I really like the leather skort with CD buckle this season but unfortunately it looks too short on. Here are pics of a few of the pieces I tried on.


----------



## periogirl28

pixiesparkle said:


> Some pics from my Pre-fall RTW VIP preview earlier this week.
> 
> I really like the leather skort with CD buckle this season but unfortunately it looks too short on. Here are pics of a few of the pieces I tried on.
> View attachment 4753770
> View attachment 4753771
> View attachment 4753776
> 
> I saw the black/gold dress and agree about the skorts.


----------



## surfchick

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4753670
> View attachment 4753671
> View attachment 4753672
> View attachment 4753673
> View attachment 4753674
> View attachment 4753675
> 
> Prefall RTW VIP preview. Just me and another couple, at that time slot, in our own private rooms.


I need to stop coming to this thread. You are making me want to shop!


----------



## periogirl28

A couple of looks including the new Dior Bobby bag. A pity to hide the models’ beautiful faces, but I think it’s better to be discreet. A/W Pre-collection.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Here is another piece I scored at the sale.


----------



## pinkorchid20

A couple of items from my local pre-sale. There was a lot more but I didn’t have more time. I got the first navy dress at 50% off and may go back for the black dress (maybe a little too girly - 30% off).


----------



## periogirl28

With my lovely SA at the A/W pre-collection launch, canapés and tea. Plus an earlier surprise delivery to my home.


----------



## pinkorchid20

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4756195
> 
> View attachment 4756199
> 
> View attachment 4756201
> 
> 
> With my lovely SA at the A/W pre-collection launch, canapés and tea. Plus an earlier surprise delivery to my home.


How sweet! I adore your dress, so beautiful. Looking forward to the launch over here which won’t happen before July.


----------



## Nadin22

pinkorchid20 said:


> A couple of items from my local pre-sale. There was a lot more but I didn’t have more time. I got the first navy dress at 50% off and may go back for the black dress (maybe a little too girly - 30% off).
> 
> View attachment 4756093
> View attachment 4756094
> View attachment 4756095
> View attachment 4756096
> View attachment 4756097


The dresses and the vest look really pretty! Go back for the black one! It's gorgeous on you!

Do you know if someting from the Dioraura items (the rainbow-coloured dress, skirt etc.) is also on sale?


----------



## Nadin22

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4754502
> View attachment 4754503
> View attachment 4754504
> View attachment 4754505
> 
> A couple of looks including the new Dior Bobby bag. A pity to hide the models’ beautiful faces, but I think it’s better to be discreet. A/W Pre-collection.


Beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## Nadin22

pixiesparkle said:


> Some pics from my Pre-fall RTW VIP preview earlier this week.
> 
> I really like the leather skort with CD buckle this season but unfortunately it looks too short on. Here are pics of a few of the pieces I tried on.
> View attachment 4753770
> View attachment 4753771
> View attachment 4753776


Stunning! And the dress is amazing


----------



## periogirl28

pinkorchid20 said:


> How sweet! I adore your dress, so beautiful. Looking forward to the launch over here which won’t happen before July.


Thank you? Wow July for prefall? Love your sale choice!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you? Wow July for prefall? Love your sale choice!!


Thank you! I am very happy with it although I am probably not done yet as more is trickling in. 
At least that’s what I was told today. Official sale will only start on June 20 and after that, they will launch the collection if everything goes as planned. They have not received one piece until now for any sort of preview. I am even more grateful that lovely members like you from across the globe are willing and able to share, so at least I am able to put my name down for a few pieces in advance.


----------



## Tasha1

nice dresses on you, *pinkorchid*, but they will be definitely short on me.
Pity that Dior doesn't make anything over the knie, only too short or too long

and fabrics are either warm  or sheer


----------



## pinkorchid20

Tasha1 said:


> nice dresses on you, *pinkorchid*, but they will be definitely short on me.
> Pity that Dior doesn't make anything over the knie, only too short or too long
> 
> and fabrics are either warm  or sheer


This is why I limited my purchase to the navy dress vest. Although it is a wool-silk blend, it is not too thick. The rest felt heavy and a bit restricting, so waiting for the rest of the pieces to show up. And I understand, I am tiny and am always surprised about how short many of their pieces are on me. Often times this makes me look much too girly and young.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nadin22 said:


> The dresses and the vest look really pretty! Go back for the black one! It's gorgeous on you!
> 
> Do you know if someting from the Dioraura items (the rainbow-coloured dress, skirt etc.) is also on sale?


Thank you! Going back and forth on the black but I think it is too short and young for me, the bottom is very protruding. The rainbow pieces will not be on sale here, mainly Cruise with the animal prints and some basics from collections I wasn’t able to identify (might have been Cruise, Summer? Sorry, I only recognize collections based on their most distinct themes).


----------



## emilyyma

Summerof89 said:


> Hmmm maybe I will go see in person.
> On a side note, has anyone seen these pieces? The photos are from a reseller but my cashmere sweater seem like a diff kind of material and feel does anyone know if these are older models?


May I ask who is the reseller?


----------



## thecorporette

Th


pinkorchid20 said:


> A couple of items from my local pre-sale. There was a lot more but I didn’t have more time. I got the first navy dress at 50% off and may go back for the black dress (maybe a little too girly - 30% off).
> 
> View attachment 4756093
> View attachment 4756094
> View attachment 4756095
> View attachment 4756096
> View attachment 4756097


The black dress looks so classy on you


----------



## pinkorchid20

thecorporette said:


> Th
> 
> The black dress looks so classy on you


Bad enablers around here  Thanks for sharing your thoughts, though! Going back today...


----------



## De sac

pinkorchid20 said:


> A couple of items from my local pre-sale. There was a lot more but I didn’t have more time. I got the first navy dress at 50% off and may go back for the black dress (maybe a little too girly - 30% off).
> 
> View attachment 4756093
> View attachment 4756094
> View attachment 4756095
> View attachment 4756096
> View attachment 4756097



All lovely on you!! Navy was a great choice, and yes, get the black!


----------



## pinkorchid20

De sac said:


> All lovely on you!! Navy was a great choice, and yes, get the black!


Thank you! I finally decided to get it!


----------



## pigleto972001

I heard dior sale is this week ! Around wed.  In the US


----------



## averagejoe

pigleto972001 said:


> I heard dior sale is this week ! Around wed.  In the US


I heard it's Monday in Canada.


----------



## melisande

averagejoe said:


> I heard it's Monday in Canada.


That's great news!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Dior x Raymond Pettibon turtleneck and my Small Book Tote...


----------



## averagejoe

melisande said:


> That's great news!  Thanks for posting.


Turns out it is Monday for VICs and Thursday for everyone else.


----------



## melisande

averagejoe said:


> Turns out it is Monday for VICs and Thursday for everyone else.


Ah, thanks again!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi all ! I’ve got an SA at saks who has sale dior rtw. Mostly 50 off. There are some pieces that are 50 plus an extra 25 off like this jacket. I wanted to post more pics. Is there a sale thread I missed? I saw the boutique sale thread but this is a department store. And if anyone wants my SA info just pm me. She is awesome.


----------



## periogirl28

All at VIP sale preview.


----------



## pigleto972001

Here are her sale pieces  pm for info.


----------



## pigleto972001

More sale pieces.


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4766360
> View attachment 4766361
> View attachment 4766362
> View attachment 4766363
> View attachment 4766364
> View attachment 4766365
> View attachment 4766366
> View attachment 4766367
> View attachment 4766368
> View attachment 4766369
> View attachment 4766370
> View attachment 4766371
> 
> All at VIP sale preview.


Is this sale on a website or in store only? I've never been able to go into a Dior store since we don't have one here, and obviously wouldn't be going in now anyway. But I really love the black and red and black and white skirts!

Also I'm super short so I'm curious how long these are.


----------



## periogirl28

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Is this sale on a website or in store only? I've never been able to go into a Dior store since we don't have one here, and obviously wouldn't be going in now anyway. But I really love the black and red and black and white skirts!
> 
> Also I'm super short so I'm curious how long these are.


This at at my home store and unfortunately not online. I am 5”1 which is super short and those check Tulle skirts are ankle length on me if I am not wrong. I will check it for you this weekend.


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

periogirl28 said:


> This at at my home store and unfortunately not online. I am 5”1 which is super short and those check Tulle skirts are ankle length on me if I am not wrong. I will check it for you this weekend.


Cool, thanks so much for checking! I'm 4'11" and petite  not sure how Dior sizing works but I usually need xs or the equivalent.


----------



## periogirl28

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Cool, thanks so much for checking! I'm 4'11" and petite  not sure how Dior sizing works but I usually need xs or the equivalent.


This is the skirt in 36, you could fit the smallest size which is 34 perhaps. It hits at my ankle for me. HTH!


----------



## periogirl28

SA has received the new capsule Dioramour collection.


----------



## periogirl28




----------



## estallal

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4795979
> View attachment 4795980
> View attachment 4795981
> View attachment 4795982
> View attachment 4795983


Cute! Is this summer 2021?


----------



## periogirl28

estallal said:


> Cute! Is this summer 2021?


Prefall is currently in stores in my country. This is just a tiny capsule collection launched at my store today called Dioramour. I have no idea why. Looking forward to the online Cruise 2021 show later.


----------



## estallal

periogirl28 said:


> Prefall is currently in stores in my country. This is just a tiny capsule collection launched at my store today called Dioramour. I have no idea why. Looking forward to the online Cruise 2021 show later.


Thanks! I think dioramour is cute and very wearable, going to see if my local boutique has it.


----------



## fice16

Dear ladies, I would like to ask for your kind help.  
I have been in love with this Dior Rosa Mutabilis sweater since I first saw it on the Dior US website in March. However, this sweater has not been available for sale on the website.  I contacted Dior boutique but they said this is a past season RTW.  Would you please kindly advise me if you have seen this Mutabilis sweater anywhere? Is this still available?  I have an impression that this Mutabilis capsule collection is late to arrive to the boutique, and could be available later in the year....I can't understand how I could have missed such a beautiful RTW, since I have been checking on Dior website from time to time.  Any inputs will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## periogirl28

fice16 said:


> Dear ladies, I would like to ask for your kind help.
> I have been in love with this Dior Rosa Mutabilis sweater since I first saw it on the Dior US website in March. However, this sweater has not been available for sale on the website.  I contacted Dior boutique but they said this is a past season RTW.  Would you please kindly advise me if you have seen this Mutabilis sweater anywhere? Is this still available?  I have an impression that this Mutabilis capsule collection is late to arrive to the boutique, and could be available later in the year....I can't understand how I could have missed such a beautiful RTW, since I have been checking on Dior website from time to time.  Any inputs will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 4796921


Let me ask my SA. I think it should be current.


----------



## fice16

periogirl28 said:


> Let me ask my SA. I think it should be current.



Thanks very much. If this sweater is available at your SA’s boutique, I will love to get from her/him anytime.


----------



## Venessa84

My first Dior RTW...bar jacket


----------



## periogirl28

fice16 said:


> Thanks very much. If this sweater is available at your SA’s boutique, I will love to get from her/him anytime.


Gosh sorry she can’t seem to find it in the system. I wonder if it went into production. Apologies.


----------



## fice16

periogirl28 said:


> Gosh sorry she can’t seem to find it in the system. I wonder if it went into production. Apologies.



Oops...thanks a lot for your help.  
If your SA can't find it in the system, maybe this sweater didn't go into production.  That's okay, I truly appreciate your help.


----------



## periogirl28

fice16 said:


> Oops...thanks a lot for your help.
> If your SA can't find it in the system, maybe this sweater didn't go into production.  That's okay, I truly appreciate your help.


 I will PM you if she finds out anything else.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

fice16 said:


> Dear ladies, I would like to ask for your kind help.
> I have been in love with this Dior Rosa Mutabilis sweater since I first saw it on the Dior US website in March. However, this sweater has not been available for sale on the website.  I contacted Dior boutique but they said this is a past season RTW.  Would you please kindly advise me if you have seen this Mutabilis sweater anywhere? Is this still available?  I have an impression that this Mutabilis capsule collection is late to arrive to the boutique, and could be available later in the year....I can't understand how I could have missed such a beautiful RTW, since I have been checking on Dior website from time to time.  Any inputs will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 4796921


This was an overseas release capsule series, so wasn't widely available in US. They had a little stock... but I think this was past season... they're onto F/W now from what I know. I've been trying to get a piece since release overseas, but wasn't able to get one. The pieces available in the US weren't the ones I was looking for. But from what I know, they don't have much pieces in the US now .


----------



## fice16

twinzluvagrl said:


> This was an overseas release capsule series, so wasn't widely available in US. They had a little stock... but I think this was past season... they're onto F/W now from what I know. I've been trying to get a piece since release overseas, but wasn't able to get one. The pieces available in the US weren't the ones I was looking for. But from what I know, they don't have much pieces in the US now .



OK thanks so much for your inputs.  Looks like I am not the only one who was seeing difficulty in getting our hands on the items for this Rosa Mutabilis capsule collection.  I have been checking on Dior US website from time to time, and noticed they are having a few more items available for sale for Mutabilis collection now... like they listed the Dior Pouch just last week and the shawls were listed a month ago.  I will continue to keep an eye on the Dior website, you may want to do so too.  As I still couldn’t get the RTW that I like, I have ordered the Dior Pouch for myself.  So, at a minimum I will get something from this Mutabilis collection since I like this collection and some pieces so much.


----------



## Wilsom04

Hi Ladies,

I am looking for this specific hat. Waiting for a response from Dior. I originally thought this was the leather bucket hat but it is not. Any assistance is greatly appreciate.


----------



## Catkillian

@pigleto972001 i came across this sale randomly today, and picked up a few goodies including this jacket. yes, your SA is amazing! found this little number that’s very bar jacket like, but more casual. did you pick up anything?



pigleto972001 said:


> Hi all ! I’ve got an SA at saks who has sale dior rtw. Mostly 50 off. There are some pieces that are 50 plus an extra 25 off like this jacket. I wanted to post more pics. Is there a sale thread I missed? I saw the boutique sale thread but this is a department store. And if anyone wants my SA info just pm me. She is awesome.


----------



## periogirl28

Wilsom04 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am looking for this specific hat. Waiting for a response from Dior. I originally thought this was the leather bucket hat but it is not. Any assistance is greatly appreciate.
> 
> View attachment 4809806



The hat used in the campaign is this one. I hope your hat finds you.


----------



## Wilsom04

Yassss...fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## inatticlight

Would anyone have interest in pictures of Dior sale pieces that are 60% off at Bergdorf Goodman? Happy to share!


----------



## Wilsom04

inatticlight said:


> Would anyone have interest in pictures of Dior sale pieces that are 60% off at Bergdorf Goodman? Happy to share!


Absolute


----------



## inatticlight

Wilsom04 said:


> Absolute


Feel free to direct message for sizing availability and price info on any of these items!


----------



## inatticlight

inatticlight said:


> Feel free to direct message for sizing availability and price info on any of these items!
> 
> View attachment 4810722
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810726
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810728
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810733


----------



## periogirl28

Pre-fall 2020 Taffeta dress, previous collection flats and hat from S/S, on a rare sunny day in London. TGIF!


----------



## fice16

periogirl28 said:


> I will PM you if she finds out anything else.




Hello periogirl28, I am happy to share with you that I have finally landed my hands on the Dior Rosa Mutabilis cashmere sweater that I was looking for.  So, even though I will no longer be sourcing this RTW through your SA,  I would like to thank you for all your help in this search process.  Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## periogirl28

fice16 said:


> Hello periogirl28, I am happy to share with you that I have finally landed my hands on the Dior Rosa Mutabilis cashmere sweater that I was looking for.  So, even though I will no longer be sourcing this RTW through your SA,  I would like to thank you for all your help in this search process.  Thank you so much for your help.


I am so delighted. They could not find it in the system so I guess it was not available to our region or not yet in production then. Please share it with us if you don’t mind.


----------



## periogirl28

Congrats, it's lovely!


----------



## fice16

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats, it's lovely!



Thanks.


----------



## fice16

I requested removal of previous post.  Re-posting photo of the Dior Rosa Mutabilis cashmere sweater for reference.


----------



## periogirl28

Dior Riviera Toile dress. Should be seeing my Dior SA this weekend to check out A/W 2020. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## periogirl28

The new knitted Bar jacket for A/W 2020.


----------



## pixiesparkle

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4833091
> 
> The new knitted Bar jacket for A/W 2020.


Have you tried this on in person? If so what do you think?

I went to the Trunkshow preview at my local boutique last week and tried on both versions of the knit bar jackets. I prefer the fit of the finer knit but my size was not available to try so I’ve ordered it in anyway and see..


----------



## periogirl28

pixiesparkle said:


> Have you tried this on in person? If so what do you think?
> 
> I went to the Trunkshow preview at my local boutique last week and tried on both versions of the knit bar jackets. I prefer the fit of the finer knit but my size was not available to try so I’ve ordered it in anyway and see..


 
The jacket available for me to try was 36 and due to the nature of the fabric and being way too large, it was not flattering and appeared lumpy. I am sure in the correct size it would be comfortable and elegant on. I decided a mod photo would not be helpful. I am waiting for the correct size and for more stock to arrive. Best of luck, I know which lighter knit jacket you mean.


----------



## periogirl28

Baby Dior girls denim Bar jacket. Too big for me in Size 12+.


----------



## periogirl28

Selection of jackets and new Bobby for A/W 2020.


----------



## popc

Hello ladies, may I know what's a reasonable price range for vintage pieces such as the Dior black trotter logo skirt by John Galliano? Thank you in advance!


----------



## inatticlight

periogirl28 said:


> The jacket available for me to try was 36 and due to the nature of the fabric and being way too large, it was not flattering and appeared lumpy. I am sure in the correct size it would be comfortable and elegant on. I decided a mod photo would not be helpful. I am waiting for the correct size and for more stock to arrive. Best of luck, I know which lighter knit jacket you mean.


Let me know if you need a 34!


----------



## periogirl28

My fave outfit from A/W, photo courtesy of my SA. The fit is perfect.


----------



## averagejoe

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4841528
> 
> My fave outfit from A/W, photo courtesy of my SA. The fit is perfect.


I love it! The way the skirt pleats are made of tulle is so beautiful!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4841528
> 
> My fave outfit from A/W, photo courtesy of my SA. The fit is perfect.


Do you wear the skirt as is or do you put a slip or liner underneath it?


----------



## periogirl28

averagejoe said:


> I love it! The way the skirt pleats are made of tulle is so beautiful!


I completely agree!


----------



## periogirl28

CanuckBagLover said:


> Do you wear the skirt as is or do you put a slip or liner underneath it?


It comes with a long black slip. I wore it like this just for effect.


----------



## thuanchi2709

Hi all, sorry for the long story. 

I went in the store the other day looking for a dress, but they didn't have my size so my SA had to order one for me and I will be trying it on in the store when it arrives. I did however put down a deposit of 100% value of the dress ($3900) without tax, and my SA explained to me that since I'd need to try it on and see if it fits the deposit doesn't include tax.
Now fast forward I've been told that a bag I've been on a wait list will be available this week from a different brand, and I don't justify buying both the dress and the bag in the same time frame (considering I have nowhere to go) and the bag is quite expensive.  Should I contact my SA and let her know now that I won't be purchasing the dress? or wait until it comes in store and do a refund(?) I'm in the US. More importantly is my deposit refundable? I never put down a full deposit for anything in Dior so just wondering. Has anyone experienced/gone through the process?

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## MsBC

periogirl28, The outfit looks beautiful on you! Can you please advise what size you took in the houndstooth jacket and whether this is your regular Dior jacket size?  I cannot get to a boutique to try on so I'm trying to determine if I should order my usual size 38.


----------



## periogirl28

MsBC said:


> periogirl28, The outfit looks beautiful on you! Can you please advise what size you took in the houndstooth jacket and whether this is your regular Dior jacket size?  I cannot get to a boutique to try on so I'm trying to determine if I should order my usual size 38.


This is my regular Bar jacket size in 34. It fits me perfectly and no alterations required. Good luck!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello. 
I remember once in my local boutique I made a full deposit for the oblique trolley bag. However it took so long to come so I decided to cancel the order and buy it from London. I remember my SA offered to make a refund to my card but I suggested to have the money as credit note in the boutique and she agreed. So to answer your question yes, it is possible for them to refund you.


----------



## thuanchi2709

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello.
> I remember once in my local boutique I made a full deposit for the oblique trolley bag. However it took so long to come so I decided to cancel the order and buy it from London. I remember my SA offered to make a refund to my card but I suggested to have the money as credit note in the boutique and she agreed. So to answer your question yes, it is possible for them to refund you.


Thank you so much for your input, it helps a lot. Just one more question, I assumed you need to come in the boutique to cancel the order?


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

thuanchi2709 said:


> Thank you so much for your input, it helps a lot. Just one more question, I assumed you need to come in the boutique to cancel the order?


Yes I visited the boutique and spoke with my SA and she spoke with her manager. You can always call and ask on the phone if you want. The good thing about Dior is the superior customer service.


----------



## LPR200

I have a question for those of you who have Dior jeans..do they all have the Dior selvedge? I was thinking of buying a vintage pair of men's to wear as BF jeans and roll up the hem and show off the selvedge.
TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

LPR200 said:


> I have a question for those of you who have Dior jeans..do they all have the Dior selvedge? I was thinking of buying a vintage pair of men's to wear as BF jeans and roll up the hem and show off the selvedge.
> TIA!


Do you mean Dior logos when rolled up? Or a specific Dior signature?

I don't recall their Dior Homme jeans having a specific selvedge design, although I never rolled the hem up on them to notice.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

periogirl28 said:


> It comes with a long black slip. I wore it like this just for effect.


Its a beautiful skirt and beautiful on you.  Just curious, a black slip would be more practical, but it is dramatic without it. I could see wearing it with out the slip wearing black tights or nylons.
You have wonderful taste and Dior suits very well!


----------



## periogirl28

CanuckBagLover said:


> Its a beautiful skirt and beautiful on you.  Just curious, a black slip would be more practical, but it is dramatic without it. I could see wearing it with out the slip wearing black tights or nylons.
> You have wonderful taste and Dior suits very well!


You are way too kind. Thank you. Let me think about it. I haven’t actually bought this look.


----------



## LPR200

averagejoe said:


> Do you mean Dior logos when rolled up? Or a specific Dior signature?
> 
> I don't recall their Dior Homme jeans having a specific selvedge design, although I never rolled the hem up on them to notice.


Thanks, yes I meant the Dior logos when rolled up. I don't think the men's jeans have it.


----------



## inatticlight

MsBC said:


> periogirl28, The outfit looks beautiful on you! Can you please advise what size you took in the houndstooth jacket and whether this is your regular Dior jacket size?  I cannot get to a boutique to try on so I'm trying to determine if I should order my usual size 38.


The jacket is SO beautiful! Let me know if you need assistance ordering. I am a SA!


----------



## inatticlight

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4841528
> 
> My fave outfit from A/W, photo courtesy of my SA. The fit is perfect.


Looks great!!


----------



## smileygirl

Sharing a pic of the new bar jacket and mesh tie that I just got and wore 

The tie is just so cool  I wore it with shorts to play it down But it is also so great with a tulle skirt 




I also got the new knit jacket yesterday and


----------



## periogirl28

A/W 2020 Wool cashmere Houndstooth swing jacket, Baby Dior Girl’s size 12. Jacket fits me perfectly. The original Couture inspiration hangs in the fitting room.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4844690
> View attachment 4844695
> View attachment 4844698
> 
> A/W 2020 Wool cashmere Houndstooth swing jacket, Baby Dior Girl’s size 12. Jacket fits me perfectly. The original Couture inspiration hangs in the fitting room.


You wear Dior so well!


----------



## periogirl28

CanuckBagLover said:


> You wear Dior so well!


Thank you! Dior seems to make clothes for a French 12 year old girl which fits me really well.


----------



## periogirl28

Really clever reversible parkas and sweaters this season for A/W.


----------



## periogirl28

Very warm Sunday in Hyde Park. S/S 2020 abstract floral jacket.


----------



## ailoveresale

Has anyone seen/tried any of the new knit-material bar jackets?


----------



## periogirl28

Yes I have. 


ailoveresale said:


> Has anyone seen/tried any of the new knit-material bar jackets?


----------



## periogirl28

Baby Dior cotton Bar jacket, Girl’s size 12. Paired with Toile t-shirt.


----------



## smileygirl

ailoveresale said:


> Has anyone seen/tried any of the new knit-material bar jackets?


I just got one a few hours ago.  I was planning to IG it next week and then can share here again if you want to see


----------



## smileygirl

Sharing a 30 Montaigne piece I just got!  Perfect for rainy days as the rain just slides off

Am thinking about the hat too!


----------



## Susaguil

Wow!!! I had my first trip back into Bergdorf in ages. It felt so great to be back in the store and their assortment for Dior is so fab!!! What incredible pieces!

Their specialist was so great! I got four pieces!!! Big splurge for me. If anyone is looking for an amazing SA message me!!


----------



## periogirl28

Dior mooncakes sent over for Mid-Autumn Festival. Cruise 2021 VIP prelaunch starts next week.


----------



## SQ23

Does anyone know what collection they did the bee tag instead of the regular Dior logo tag? I recently purchased a corduroy bar jacket but not sure which collection it is from as I couldn’t find it in any searches. Photos attached! Terrible lighting on the jacket but is some fading natural with this material? I only have experience with the wool jackets. Many Thanks for any insight that can be provided!


----------



## periogirl28

@SQ23 Dear, may I ask where you bought this?


----------



## SQ23

periogirl28 said:


> @SQ23 Dear, may I ask where you bought this?


I purchased it from The RealReal so while it came with tags I’m not sure if the previous owner caused the fading or if that was intentionally part of the style to create the vintage look. That is what the garment tag says, that it’s been treated specially to have a vintage look.


----------



## periogirl28

SQ23 said:


> I purchased it from The RealReal so while it came with tags I’m not sure if the previous owner caused the fading or if that was intentionally part of the style to create the vintage look. That is what the garment tag says, that it’s been treated specially to have a vintage look.


I see. I don’t recognise the Bee logo tag that’s why I asked.


----------



## oohshinythings

periogirl28 said:


> I see. I don’t recognise the Bee logo tag that’s why I asked.


I don't have this exact piece but do have the bee logo tag on a few of my Dior denim jackets from recent seasons.


----------



## periogirl28

Added this set to my wardrobe. Dior Around the World x Pietro Ruffo. The t-shirt comes with a matching tote bag included.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4882507
> 
> Beautiful


----------



## shopgirl bb

SQ23 said:


> Does anyone know what collection they did the bee tag instead of the regular Dior logo tag? I recently purchased a corduroy bar jacket but not sure which collection it is from as I couldn’t find it in any searches. Photos attached! Terrible lighting on the jacket but is some fading natural with this material? I only have experience with the wool jackets. Many Thanks for any insight that can be provided!
> 
> View attachment 4877552
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877553
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877556


It is from last year winter2019 collection. It is an exclusive edition for the flagship store in Hong Kong Dior. I bought this jacket too. It’s one of my favourite casual jacket. The seems to be fading colour is because of the lighting of the photo as the jacket is made of corduroy. In real, it is a very vibrant navy colour. It is a very durable material.  You can see my modelling pics below.


----------



## shopgirl bb

SQ23 said:


> Does anyone know what collection they did the bee tag instead of the regular Dior logo tag? I recently purchased a corduroy bar jacket but not sure which collection it is from as I couldn’t find it in any searches. Photos attached! Terrible lighting on the jacket but is some fading natural with this material? I only have experience with the wool jackets. Many Thanks for any insight that can be provided!
> 
> View attachment 4877552
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877553
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877556


Here are photos of my same jacket with/without flash


----------



## CanuckBagLover

shopgirl bb said:


> It is from last year winter2019 collection. It is an exclusive edition for the flagship store in Hong Kong Dior. I bought this jacket too. It’s one of my favourite casual jacket. The seems to be fading colour is because of the lighting of the photo as the jacket is made of corduroy. In real, it is a very vibrant navy colour. It is a very durable material.  You can see my modelling pics below.
> View attachment 4884834
> View attachment 4884835


I always love seeing your photos and your Dior!


----------



## SQ23

shopgirl bb said:


> It is from last year winter2019 collection. It is an exclusive edition for the flagship store in Hong Kong Dior. I bought this jacket too. It’s one of my favourite casual jacket. The seems to be fading colour is because of the lighting of the photo as the jacket is made of corduroy. In real, it is a very vibrant navy colour. It is a very durable material.  You can see my modelling pics below.
> View attachment 4884834
> View attachment 4884835


Thanks so much shopgirl bb, it looks so great on you! Great styling! I love the jacket as well just wasn’t sure if the fading on mine was intended to make it look a bit “vintage” But I think you are right it’s more the lighting when I take the picture because in real life it doesn’t look that faded, thanks again for posting these pics!


----------



## shopgirl bb

Haven’t posted my RTW for a while as I have been mega busy at work in the past few months. Let me share some of my RTW & bags I have acquired here. starting with the Rosa Mutabilis collection. I love this flowery pattern so much that I end up having the t-shirt, the small book tote and the J’Dior shoes.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Next is the Diorarmour collection. I have yet to debut the cashmere sweater as the weather is still a bit warm here. I love this graffiti collection , the Tribales earrings , the pendant and the bracelet are so cute & good for mix & match. And I bought my fifth small book tote in the rose pink carnage pattern.


----------



## averagejoe

shopgirl bb said:


> Next is the Diorarmour collection. I have yet to debut the cashmere sweater as the weather is still a bit warm here. I love this graffiti collection , the Tribales earrings , the pendant and the bracelet are so cute & good for mix & match. And I bought my fifth small book tote - the rose pink carnage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888658
> View attachment 4888659
> View attachment 4888660
> View attachment 4888657


I love these looks! The Book Tote is so nice in this colour and design!


----------



## shopgirl bb

And here are some pieces I’ve chosen from the winter collection, lots of grey & checkered pattern which matches perfectly with the grey oblique small book tote.


----------



## shopgirl bb

averagejoe said:


> I love these looks! The Book Tote is so nice in this colour and design!


Yes, at first I am hesitate whether I should get a fifth book tote. But then this rose pink carnage pattern is different from all the other book tote I have ( which are 3 in oblique pattern & 1 in Rosa Mutabilis). This pink is more a neutral & muted pattern so I can pair it with my patterned or coloured outfit.


----------



## shopgirl bb

CanuckBagLover said:


> I always love seeing your photos and your Dior!


Thanks dear for the compliments ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

shopgirl bb said:


> Yes, at first I am hesitate whether I should get a fifth book tote. But then this rose pink carnage pattern is different from all the other book tote I have ( which are 3 in oblique pattern & 1 in Rosa Mutabilis). This pink is more a neutral & muted pattern so I can pair it with my patterned or coloured outfit.


This one is worth it. Classic Dior Cannage in a super pretty colour.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

shopgirl bb said:


> Haven’t posted my RTW for a while as I have been mega busy at work in the past few months. Let me share some of my RTW & bags I have acquired here. starting with the Rosa Mutabilis collection. I love this flowery pattern so much that I end up having the t-shirt, the small book tote and the J’Dior shoes.
> 
> View attachment 4888646
> View attachment 4888647
> View attachment 4888648



Just love !!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

shopgirl bb said:


> And here are some pieces I’ve chosen from the winter collection, lots of grey & checkered pattern which matches perfectly with the grey oblique small book tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888670
> View attachment 4888671
> View attachment 4888672
> View attachment 4888673
> View attachment 4888675


Love the jackets!


----------



## smileygirl

Sharing some pics from cruise


----------



## shopgirl bb

Another piece of RTW I have bought but never have the chance to wear it until today. Loving my blackpink outfit ( and yes, I love the K-pop girls group Blackpink too) !


----------



## CanuckBagLover

shopgirl bb said:


> Another piece of RTW I have bought but never have the chance to wear it until today. Loving my blackpink outfit ( and yes, I love the K-pop girls group Blackpink too) !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890186


Gorgeous - love black and pink together


----------



## CanuckBagLover

smileygirl said:


> Sharing some pics from cruise
> View attachment 4890136
> View attachment 4890137
> View attachment 4890138
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890139


just in love with the skirts!


----------



## periogirl28

Dior Cruise 2021 lunch and collection presentation.


----------



## periogirl28

Dior Cruise 2021 presentation.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Thanks for the photos of Cruise RTW!


----------



## Susaguil

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4892891
> View attachment 4892892
> View attachment 4892893
> 
> Dior Cruise 2021 presentation.


WOW! Where was this?


----------



## Susaguil

Wow! New Cruise 21 looks incredible! Just received so many great pics from my SA if anyone is looking for ideas!! Can’t wait for my preorders to get in!


----------



## periogirl28

I get sent the entire order book from London/ Paris stores now. So it’s easy to decide what to order as they have the catalogue number, the number of pieces, prices and sizes. Otherwise they can transfer from around Eu. All items may be shipped direct worldwide as well.


----------



## periogirl28




----------



## periogirl28

Susaguil said:


> Wow! New Cruise 21 looks incredible! Just received so many great pics from my SA if anyone is looking for ideas!! Can’t wait for my preorders to get in!


Please do share here when your preorders arrive. We love in action mod pics.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Here are a few pieces I have bought from the Cruise collection.


----------



## periogirl28

shopgirl bb said:


> Here are a few pieces I have bought from the Cruise collection.
> View attachment 4893348
> View attachment 4893349
> View attachment 4893350


Fantastic! I am waiting to collect my things from minor alterations after purchase yesterday. Cruise stock delivery might be delayed again but I will wait for other items in my size to arrive.


----------



## periogirl28

My gift - Cruise 2021 tote bag, rather appropriate for today. Happy Halloween!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

periogirl28 said:


> Please do share here when your preorders arrive. We love in action mod pics.


Yes - must live vicariously!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Some things I got to try on, press/ runway/ in stock sizes are not always correct for me so I have to wait for next delivery. Cruise 2021.


----------



## smileygirl

Wore the new cruise skirt on the weekend.  Such pretty colours!


----------



## periogirl28

Received my photos from the event photographer.


----------



## Nana97

I’d bought this skirt and play suit for an event last year but never got a chance to wear it as it was faulty and had to be returned. I hope you ladies (and gents) get to enjoy seeing it!


----------



## periogirl28

What was wrong with it? Such a pity. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nana97

periogirl28 said:


> What was wrong with it? Such a pity. Thanks for posting.


@periogirl28 the zip broke just before I was about to leave for the event, luckily I had a backup dress available.


----------



## periogirl28

Nana97 said:


> @periogirl28 the zip broke just before I was about to leave for the event, luckily I had a backup dress available.


OMG. I agree, having a backup outfit is a great idea. Oh dear.


----------



## shinelove20

Hi ladies! Does anyone know when the year end Dior sale usually starts? Looking to add some RTW pieces!


----------



## Susaguil

Borrowed these pics from my SA! My cruise pieces!! Waiting on one more.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Dior VIP pre-sale 2 weeks ago, scored a lot of nice RTW. Will start post some of my loot ( the rest are still at the store pending alterations). To start with, this is one of my favourite piece and best buy from the sale.


----------



## goodatlife

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4882507
> 
> Added this set to my wardrobe. Dior Around the World x Pietro Ruffo. The t-shirt comes with a matching tote bag included.


If you buy the t-shirt, the tote bag was included? It's pretty!


----------



## periogirl28

goodatlife said:


> If you buy the t-shirt, the tote bag was included? It's pretty!


Yes, it comes as a set. Thank you!


----------



## 336

Does anyone know anything more about these two toile pieces? They’re listed on the website campaigns but not selling


----------



## Susaguil

336 said:


> Does anyone know anything more about these two toile pieces? They’re listed on the website campaigns but not selling


My SA has them at Bergdorfs. Message me if you want his contact info!


----------



## Susaguil

shopgirl bb said:


> Dior VIP pre-sale 2 weeks ago, scored a lot of nice RTW. Will start post some of my loot ( the rest are still at the store pending alterations). To start with, this is one of my favourite piece and best buy from the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920273


Love it!


----------



## Susaguil

Susaguil said:


> My SA has them at Bergdorfs. Message me if you want his contact info!


Sent you a message!


----------



## Luxeway

Hi! Does anyone have a list of dior presale items or any SA I can reach out to? I dont have Dior store here and am looking to buy few accessories! Thanks guys!


----------



## Susaguil

Luxeway said:


> Hi! Does anyone have a list of dior presale items or any SA I can reach out to? I dont have Dior store here and am looking to buy few accessories! Thanks guys!


Hey! Send me a message and I can share my SA


----------



## 4dayslikethese

My new in #diorchezmoi blouse! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## periogirl28

Wearing Cruise 2021 for Christmas Day lunch. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Nadin22

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4939669
> 
> Wearing Cruise 2021 for Christmas Day lunch. Merry Christmas everyone!


Beautiful


----------



## periogirl28

Nadin22 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Dior blouse and skirt for a family shoot. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## periogirl28

Wearing Dior for the whole festive season. New Year’s Day lunch.


----------



## Nadin22

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4944095
> 
> Wearing Dior for the whole festive season. New Year’s Day lunch.


Stunning


----------



## Home2020

I am not sure if this is the right place. But I am looking for the name or line of these sweaters. I have been looking for days on the internet but even if I search for the tag name and numbers nothing comes up. 

I saw these sweaters last week in our local boutique (USA) but I could not ask the SA for the name. This is supposed tp be a surprise for my daughter and she was with me, so I could not ask too much. 

Thanks for now


----------



## periogirl28

Nadin22 said:


> Stunning


Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Home2020 said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place. But I am looking for the name or line of these sweaters. I have been looking for days on the internet but even if I search for the tag name and numbers nothing comes up.
> 
> I saw these sweaters last week in our local boutique (USA) but I could not ask the SA for the name. This is supposed tp be a surprise for my daughter and she was with me, so I could not ask too much.
> 
> Thanks for now


These are part of the Resort 2021 collection that was shown in Puglia. The first one has a Fleurs Bibliques design, and the second one has a Luminaire design called Dior in Lights.


----------



## Home2020

averagejoe said:


> These are part of the Resort 2021 collection that was shown in Puglia. The first one has a Fleurs Bibliques design, and the second one has a Luminaire design called Dior in Lights.



Thank you so much. You are very knowledgeable. I really appreciate it. Now I have something new to obsess about and stalk the internet for.


----------



## periogirl28

Wearing Dior I found at sale to DS’ birthday lunch.


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4950973
> 
> Wearing Dior I found at sale to DS’ birthday lunch.


Love this on you! beautiful! (Also loved your last two holiday looks and your family picture!


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> Love this on you! beautiful! (Also loved your last two holiday looks and your family picture!


Thank you.


----------



## Susaguil

Home2020 said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place. But I am looking for the name or line of these sweaters. I have been looking for days on the internet but even if I search for the tag name and numbers nothing comes up.
> 
> I saw these sweaters last week in our local boutique (USA) but I could not ask the SA for the name. This is supposed tp be a surprise for my daughter and she was with me, so I could not ask too much.
> 
> Thanks for now


Do you need a SA contact? Just tried these on the other day. Love them


----------



## Susaguil

Has anyone started thinking Summer? What’re your favorites pieces? Trying to make some choices


----------



## Home2020

Susaguil said:


> Do you need a SA contact? Just tried these on the other day. Love them



Thank you so much but I will just go back to the my local store. Now that (hybrid)-school is back in session I have a whole 2 days to sneak there.


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Susaguil said:


> Has anyone started thinking Summer? What’re your favorites pieces? Trying to make some choices


Not yet but I tend to like to see and try them before deciding! Do share some of your favourites!


----------



## SQ23

Happy New Year! I received this beautiful jacket for Christmas and then was looking around online at Dior and noticed that my size and fabric tag has a different reference number than the jacket online, is that typical?


----------



## Summerof89

New season has great stuff


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Happy New Year! I received this beautiful jacket for Christmas and then was looking around online at Dior and noticed that my size and fabric tag has a different reference number than the jacket online, is that typical?


Not sure. Was this jacket purchased from the boutique?


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> Not sure. Was this jacket purchased from the boutique?


Unfortunately I don’t know as it was a gift and didn’t want to ask where it was purchased. After seeing the difference in tags I compared the jackets to others that I have purchased from the boutique and the stitching and buttons all match the quality of the others so maybe it’s nothing it just seemed a bit odd.


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Unfortunately I don’t know as it was a gift and didn’t want to ask where it was purchased. After seeing the difference in tags I compared the jackets to others that I have purchased from the boutique and the stitching and buttons all match the quality of the others so maybe it’s nothing it just seemed a bit odd.


Sometimes the SKU of an item changes over time, so maybe this is the explanation (?).


----------



## SQ23

averagejoe said:


> Sometimes the SKU of an item changes over time, so maybe this is the explanation (?).


Thanks AJ really appreciate your insight and expertise as always!


----------



## paradox_

Got the chance to look at the RTW SS21.. here are some of the pieces. If you'd like to see the rest let me know as there is a lot haha.


----------



## 4dayslikethese

paradox_ said:


> Got the chance to look at the RTW SS21.. here are some of the pieces. If you'd like to see the rest let me know as there is a lot haha.


Thanks for sharing this! Would love to see more if you can share! My local store never really shares such pictures so I will always have to go in store to have a look when the trunk show arrives. Even then, they don't always have the full range to look at.


----------



## paradox_

Here are the rest of the pieces for SS21


----------



## paradox_

SS21


----------



## paradox_

Last 3


----------



## Susaguil

4dayslikethese said:


> Thanks for sharing this! Would love to see more if you can share! My local store never really shares such pictures so I will always have to go in store to have a look when the trunk show arrives. Even then, they don't always have the full range to look at.


Such a gorgeous collection! I can share pictures too! Got to review with my SA last week!


----------



## Nadin22

paradox_ said:


> Last 3


Thank you so much for posting


----------



## paradox_

Nadin22 said:


> Thank you so much for posting



My pleasure! Happy shopping


----------



## paradox_

Susaguil said:


> Such a gorgeous collection! I can share pictures too! Got to review with my SA last week!



I would love to see what you get from this collection. Dior's RTW is slowly calling me over but Chanel's RTW keeps distracting me  Plus I haven't clicked with an SA at Dior yet.


----------



## Susaguil

paradox_ said:


> I would love to see what you get from this collection. Dior's RTW is slowly calling me over but Chanel's RTW keeps distracting me  Plus I haven't clicked with an SA at Dior yet.


Let me know if you’d like to try mine! Happy to send info! Chanel’s been pretty this season


----------



## Susaguil

My son has started getting into men’s Dior! Does anyone have pictures of the men’s Summer pieces like above! Would love to pick a few pieces out for him! Thank you all as always!


----------



## averagejoe

Susaguil said:


> My son has started getting into men’s Dior! Does anyone have pictures of the men’s Summer pieces like above! Would love to pick a few pieces out for him! Thank you all as always!


Here is a sample of the RTW for men for Summer


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> Here is a sample of the RTW for men for Summer


More images


----------



## averagejoe

Susaguil said:


> My son has started getting into men’s Dior! Does anyone have pictures of the men’s Summer pieces like above! Would love to pick a few pieces out for him! Thank you all as always!


More...


----------



## jojoxiexie

Hey! Does anyone know if the toile de jouy skirts will ever come back or if they are permanent? I wasn't into dior when it came out, but I think its beautiful, especially the pink. thanks!!!


----------



## Susaguil

averagejoe said:


> More...


Thank you!!! So great!!


----------



## Minnie24

Hi I was wondering if anyone could help me regarding the bar jacket. I've found a practically brand new one for sale on a reseller site but the price seems almost too good to be true. Is this style commonly replicated? I'm trying to work out the likelyhood of it being a a fake? The website is reputable and it looks authentic but you can never be too careful and I don't know enough about Dior RTW. Thank you!


----------



## this_is_rj

Minnie24 said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone could help me regarding the bar jacket. I've found a practically brand new one for sale on a reseller site but the price seems almost too good to be true. Is this style commonly replicated? I'm trying to work out the likelyhood of it being a a fake? The website is reputable and it looks authentic but you can never be too careful and I don't know enough about Dior RTW. Thank you!


They don't hold their value but by the same token there are fakes out there. Maybe get it authenticated before purchasing. You can usually tell from the tags if they are authentic or not.


----------



## Minnie24

this_is_rj said:


> They don't hold their value but by the same token there are fakes out there. Maybe get it authenticated before purchasing. You can usually tell from the tags if they are authentic or not.



Thanks for your reply, yes that was my other thought whether they just didn't hold their value very well hence the low price. Do you mean you can usually tell from the sewn in labels in the jacket? If so do you know if there is anything in particular to look out for. I think if I bought it I would be able to tell if it was authentic or not from the quality etc but one of the biggest red flags for me is that the jacket is from the fall/winter 19/20 collection and the seller is selling it with the most recent holiday packaging (bag and box). Could just be that they had a spare box or something I don't know...


----------



## shopgirl bb

Minnie24 said:


> Thanks for your reply, yes that was my other thought whether they just didn't hold their value very well hence the low price. Do you mean you can usually tell from the sewn in labels in the jacket? If so do you know if there is anything in particular to look out for. I think if I bought it I would be able to tell if it was authentic or not from the quality etc but one of the biggest red flags for me is that the jacket is from the fall/winter 19/20 collection and the seller is selling it with the most recent holiday packaging (bag and box). Could just be that they had a spare box or something I don't know...


A number of Fall/Winter 19/20 collection rtw was on sale in the shop in late Nov / Dec (depending on different countries) with 40% discount. My SA gave me the recent holidays wrappings as well.


----------



## Minnie24

shopgirl bb said:


> A number of Fall/Winter 19/20 collection rtw was on sale in the shop in late Nov / Dec (depending on different countries) with 40% discount. My SA gave me the recent holidays wrappings as well.



Thanks for your reply that's reassuring to know


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Sharing a couple of pictures from the trunk show last week!


----------



## TankerToad

My favorite Spring 2021 looks
From IG


----------



## TankerToad

A few more from IG


----------



## periogirl28

Scallops for lunch at Dior. S/S 2021 launch.


----------



## periogirl28




----------



## periogirl28

My own outfit, pic by event photographer, styled with a Bobby bag (not mine, the RTW SA swapped out my Craie Kelly 25).


----------



## TankerToad

Thank you for sharing these photos - that’s funny about your bag swap-
Did you order anything ? My orders will arrive the next few weeks - I’m excited but will have to wait to wear until our weather warms up


----------



## periogirl28

I didn’t order anything yet. I will wait for my sizes to arrive in store and try those.


----------



## perlerare

TankerToad said:


> Thank you for sharing these photos - that’s funny about your bag swap-
> Did you order anything ? My orders will arrive the next few weeks - I’m excited but will have to wait to wear until our weather warms up



I can't wait to see what you ordered !! I have bought a dress from my local store two/three weeks ago... I still have to wear it. Fortunately it a very timeless piece.


----------



## KRZ

I tried this in the boutique and thought it was really cute! Is it too much?


----------



## periogirl28

It really depends on whether you are comfy with the logos but I can say these are practical and so clever with the reversible idea. You can wear the plain side out for a little more subtlety. I only passed because I don't wear so much Oblique well and there aren't enough pockets for me.


----------



## ShoeGuyNYC

Thank you for posting these! Beautiful!


----------



## Siu2786

Any SS21 mod shots? This seasons palm design is so pretty!


----------



## Siu2786

hi Dior lovers! I have to decide between one of these two ss21 dresses and would love to hear your opinion! Which would you prefer? I rly like the timeless and classic design of the navy one but I don’t have that many occasions to wear it to. The other dress in silk palm design is much more wearable, but I am not sure if it’s a better choice given the price tag and that the navy one is a runway piece. What do you think? Thanks in advance ❤️


----------



## periogirl28

It depends if you want something subtly Dior, classic and under the radar to wear forever or the iconic print for S/S 2021. The first dress has become somewhat of a signature from her since her Valentino days, repeated in variations for each collection/ season. The second is definitely easy daywear. They are different but fantastic choices, I love both on you.


----------



## Sofiko

Siu2786 said:


> hi Dior lovers! I have to decide between one of these two ss21 dresses and would love to hear your opinion! Which would you prefer? I rly like the timeless and classic design of the navy one but I don’t have that many occasions to wear it to. The other dress in silk palm design is much more wearable, but I am not sure if it’s a better choice given the price tag and that the navy one is a runway piece. What do you think? Thanks in advance ❤


Hi , both looks beautiful on you but the navy one is timeless. You can easily calm it down with the flat sandals if necessary


----------



## Siu2786

periogirl28 said:


> It depends if you want something subtly Dior, classic and under the radar to wear forever or the iconic print for S/S 2021. The first dress has become somewhat of a signature from her since her Valentino days, repeated in variations for each collection/ season. The second is definitely easy daywear. They are different but fantastic choices, I love both on you.





Sofiko said:


> Hi , both looks beautiful on you but the navy one is timeless. You can easily calm it down with the flat sandals if necessary



Thank you so much both! My issue with the navy one (other than the few occasions I could wear it to)  is that it’s in cotton denim and not in silk, so I wasn’t too keen on that


----------



## Tasha1

I would chose that one which is more wearable and easy in maintenance at the same time.
The blue one is easier to accessorize, the second one will be remembered as a ss 21


----------



## boomer1234

I personally got the palm print one! But I don’t care that it will be “so 2021” because I don’t follow fashion....I also wanted to wear the palm dress on vacation Hehe. I also don’t go to formal functions and don’t have work events (past or future) so I wouldn’t get much wear out of the first dress

not sure that helps you at all but you look great in both!


----------



## Siu2786

Tasha1 said:


> I would chose that one which is more wearable and easy in maintenance at the same time.
> The blue one is easier to accessorize, the second one will be remembered as a ss 21





boomer1234 said:


> I personally got the palm print one! But I don’t care that it will be “so 2021” because I don’t follow fashion....I also wanted to wear the palm dress on vacation Hehe. I also don’t go to formal functions and don’t have work events (past or future) so I wouldn’t get much wear out of the first dress
> 
> not sure that helps you at all but you look great in both!



thanks a lot all! I decided to keep the palm print one cos it’s just so easy to wear. I guess I will just have to keep my eyes peeled for more classic and beautiful Dior dresses in the coming seasons and hopefully not in denim!


----------



## caruava

Checked bar, matching hat and black saddle (if you can make it out!).


----------



## may3545

Hello! I’m deciding between these 2 skirts.
Midi: easy to wear, tie waist, a great print, but I have this print in book tote, heels, sneakers, shawl, mitzvah. I also have lots of midi skirts.  
Maxi: super flattering, new print I don’t have. Have less maxi’s.
Pardon non-matching shirt. I was rushed. I am leaning towards this maxi. 
Which would you pick?


----------



## luckylove

may3545 said:


> Hello! I’m deciding between these 2 skirts.
> Midi: easy to wear, tie waist, a great print, but I have this print in book tote, heels, sneakers, shawl, mitzvah. I also have lots of midi skirts.
> Maxi: super flattering, new print I don’t have. Have less maxi’s.
> Pardon non-matching shirt. I was rushed. I am leaning towards this maxi.
> Which would you pick?
> View attachment 5051719
> View attachment 5051720



Both are beautiful on you, but to me there is something extra special and eye catching about the midi on you. That being said, you can't go wrong with either! Good luck deciding!


----------



## averagejoe

may3545 said:


> Hello! I’m deciding between these 2 skirts.
> Midi: easy to wear, tie waist, a great print, but I have this print in book tote, heels, sneakers, shawl, mitzvah. I also have lots of midi skirts.
> Maxi: super flattering, new print I don’t have. Have less maxi’s.
> Pardon non-matching shirt. I was rushed. I am leaning towards this maxi.
> Which would you pick?
> View attachment 5051719
> View attachment 5051720


I like the midi one more. Since you already have the same Toile de Jouy pattern in other accessories, this midi will make matching those accessories very simple.


----------



## papertiger

may3545 said:


> Hello! I’m deciding between these 2 skirts.
> Midi: easy to wear, tie waist, a great print, but I have this print in book tote, heels, sneakers, shawl, mitzvah. I also have lots of midi skirts.
> Maxi: super flattering, new print I don’t have. Have less maxi’s.
> Pardon non-matching shirt. I was rushed. I am leaning towards this maxi.
> Which would you pick?
> View attachment 5051719
> View attachment 5051720



Maxi - gorgeous day or night


----------



## CanuckBagLover

My two cents - I think the midi is a nicer length on you - and more practical to wear than the maxi


----------



## Aelfaerie

may3545 said:


> Hello! I’m deciding between these 2 skirts.
> Midi: easy to wear, tie waist, a great print, but I have this print in book tote, heels, sneakers, shawl, mitzvah. I also have lots of midi skirts.
> Maxi: super flattering, new print I don’t have. Have less maxi’s.
> Pardon non-matching shirt. I was rushed. I am leaning towards this maxi.
> Which would you pick?
> View attachment 5051719
> View attachment 5051720


I love the maxi length on you; it makes a very flattering silhouette, and you already have other midi skirts.


----------



## chiaoapple

Excitedly wearing the oblique skirt the day after it came back from alterations!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Has anyone tried this dress on in person? Is it too short to wear to work?









						Short Dress with 'CD' Buttons Black Wool and Silk | DIOR
					

The black short dress features a sleek straight cut and a high collar for timeless and elegant appeal. Crafted in lightweight wool and silk, it is enhanced by three gold-finish 'CD' buttons on the shoulder. The daytime dress will pair with numerous pieces from the Dior wardrobe for a timeless look.




					www.dior.com


----------



## 880

@chiaoapple, you look great!

I’m relatively new to dior RTW and to voluminous midi skirts for day, but I bought three pieces today. A double breasted top that Dior classified as a jacket (4K usd) and pants that reminded me of my grandmothers gauchos or culottes (1800 usd) . Both match. And, a palm print skirt (5K usd). They are size 40





I did try on other pieces including three jackets, but the classic bar jacket that fits my shoulders is longer waisted and too slim  I also loved two sweater tops, dress and blue skirt, but they kind of made me look too broad on top, or were too much fabric for my lifestyle. Except for the pants in the first pic below and the palm skirt, I passed on the rest.










It was fun to try on, and the Dior tailor was excellent, patient, and and very nice. Also, it seemed like Dior team was faster or better equipped to pivot and explore other options than chanel, brunello or H. (I love my other SAs but it takes more time to round stuff up only to discover my size in the favored item is out of stock ) Though maybe I went to Dior on a particularly great, stock rich day). Cannot wait to go back. Dior tailor said the magic words which were that she has to open up the jacket to see if I might need an interim fitting. That’s much better than me being aggravated that something isn’t right after it’s delivered 

apologies for the long post!


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> I’m relatively new to door RTW, but I bought three pieces today. A double breasted sleeveless top that Dior classified as a jacket (4K usd) and pants that reminded me of my grandmothers gauchos or culottes (1800 usd) . And, a palm print skirt (5K usd)
> View attachment 5058605
> View attachment 5058607
> 
> I did try on about ten other pieces, but I’m short and sadly thicker in the waist than is ideal. (I found out that the classic jacket isn’t really cut for my shape), and the sweaters are either too boxy or too high neck crew for me.
> The items I got are a size 40. Skirt is comfy bc it’s an elastic waist band
> 
> View attachment 5058606


The Dior jacket and pants look great on you!


----------



## 880

@averagejoe thank you so much! it was so much fun!

@may3545, I love the look of the maxi on you (I think it makes you look model tall). Only issue, if it were me making the purchase, is that I’d trip on the maxi skirt length. I also agree with others that if you have the midi pattern in other items, it would be so easy and fun to mix and match. you look beautiful in both!

@Aelfaerie, the dress is beautiful ! I saw that it’s 85 cm in length or 33 inches which is mid thigh for me (I’m 5’2”) which I would imagine is on the short side for office wear even with an opaque tight? Maybe as a tunic with a trouser or legging underneath? But, I’m 53 years old and perhaps too conservative so YMMV. If you end up getting it, would love to see an action shot!

Dior palm skirt, elastic waistband, worn inside out with a 21p Chanel cardigan. This way the palms become tone on tone blue. Dior pants with 21p chanel tie cardigan and with a vintage from my closet Jay Kos jacket, issey miyake top, H CDC belt, Warren edwards moto boots, and 30B barenia, restored by @docride.


----------



## may3545

880 said:


> @averagejoe thank you so much! it was so much fun!
> 
> @may3545, I love the look of the maxi on you (I think it makes you look model tall). Only issue, if it were me making the purchase, is that I’d trip on the maxi skirt length. I also agree with others that if you have the midi pattern in other items, it would be so easy and fun to mix and match. you look beautiful in both!



Thank you! I love your new Dior pieces, congrats! I'm also new to Dior RTW, and I may just get both skirts. I'm at the point in my life where if something is beautiful and flattering on me (since not everything is), I'm going to buy them!


----------



## 880

may3545 said:


> I'm at the point in my life where if something is beautiful and flattering on me (since not everything is), I'm going to buy them!


Thank you! This is the best philosophy!  I am so happy for you! Hugs


----------



## TankerToad

may3545 said:


> Hello! I’m deciding between these 2 skirts.
> Midi: easy to wear, tie waist, a great print, but I have this print in book tote, heels, sneakers, shawl, mitzvah. I also have lots of midi skirts.
> Maxi: super flattering, new print I don’t have. Have less maxi’s.
> Pardon non-matching shirt. I was rushed. I am leaning towards this maxi.
> Which would you pick?
> View attachment 5051719
> View attachment 5051720


I love the Maxi on you
Can see it with a simple body suit - tank / short sleeves / even long sleeves in colder climes- you can dress it up or down ! Very classic!


----------



## 880

A bit OT, but I was wondering if anyone here thinks there should be some philosophical cohesion between mens and women’s in the same design house, or if there should be some crossover (almost like a gender neutral common zone of clothing). I also felt (just peering into the men’s window, that the men’s side is a lot more youthful than women’s . I say this bc there have been many times when I’ve wished some menswear items have been made in women’s sizes. (Mainly with respect to other designers like Jil Sander, Brunello Cuchinelli, dolce) 

@SPBiaes educated me a bit about Dior collaborations over on the men’s side and Kim Jones as her son is a fan.

I didn’t know anything, so I googled him and found this quote from highsnobiety (I’m a latecomer to Dior, so don’t know if this has been hashed out on various threads already) :

Kim Jones is a lot of things, too. A rave kid. A weirdo. A Japanophile. A gallery fiend. Hype-aware. Kanye-adjacent. Oh yeah, and in case you forgot, the guy behind Louis Vuitton x Supreme.

Jones is a '90s cool kid who grew up to be one of the world’s premier designers, who is mixing and remixing the things he grew up on with the crew he grew up with – with all the resources in the world. Some call it “making cool ****.” Others call it “a revolution in luxury fashion.”









						How Kim Jones Harnessed the Power of Collaboration to Transform Dior
					

Here, we look back at how Kim Jones used his collaborative instincts to bring the storied French fashion house into the 21st century and beyond.




					www.highsnobiety.com
				




On the other hand, I do think the women’s side of the house is richer and more old world and I love that too.

apologies, I don’t mean to hijack the thread, and if this post should be moved elsewhere, pls do so @averagejoe
thanks in advance!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> A bit OT, but I was wondering if anyone here thinks there should be some philosophical cohesion between mens and women’s in the same design house, or if there should be some crossover (almost like a gender neutral common zone of clothing). I also felt (just peering into the men’s window, that the men’s side is a lot more youthful than women’s . I say this bc there have been many times when I’ve wished some menswear items have been made in women’s sizes. (Mainly with respect to other designers like Jil Sander, Brunello Cuchinelli, dolce)
> 
> @SPBiaes educated me a bit about Dior collaborations over on the men’s side and Kim Jones as her son is a fan.
> 
> I didn’t know anything, so I googled him and found this quote from highsnobiety (I’m a latecomer to Dior, so don’t know if this has been hashed out on various threads already) :
> 
> Kim Jones is a lot of things, too. A rave kid. A weirdo. A Japanophile. A gallery fiend. Hype-aware. Kanye-adjacent. Oh yeah, and in case you forgot, the guy behind Louis Vuitton x Supreme.
> 
> Jones is a '90s cool kid who grew up to be one of the world’s premier designers, who is mixing and remixing the things he grew up on with the crew he grew up with – with all the resources in the world. Some call it “making cool ****.” Others call it “a revolution in luxury fashion.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Kim Jones Harnessed the Power of Collaboration to Transform Dior
> 
> 
> Here, we look back at how Kim Jones used his collaborative instincts to bring the storied French fashion house into the 21st century and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.highsnobiety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I do think the women’s side of the house is richer and more old world and I love that too.
> 
> apologies, I don’t mean to hijack the thread, and if this post should be moved elsewhere, pls do so @averagejoe
> thanks in advance!



Interesting discussion.

I think Dior Women's RTW draws from the rich history of Dior couture going all the way back to the New Look, tailored but 'feminine', romantic and cut to enhance a woman's ideal figure (hourglass) whereas the heyday/revolution for CD Men's heyday was probably in Hedi Slimane's silhouette, also tailored but long and lean and actually quite androgynous. Obviously, the women's and men'c collections have different CDs/designers that do their own thing, plus there's a nod to 2021 trends, but essentially, at the heart of Dior's DNA and core value is the tailored silhouette. 

More recently, with Kim, I think the Men's has embraced a bit more of a muscular stature and is a little more 'arty' and 'street' too, but the HS legacy is still evident. Dior is centred around tailoring so that's an issue for gender-neutral.  A suit jacket, if worn oversized (which is what it would be on most women - but they also do M2M) and worn undone, could pair easily with a mini or skinnies. The pants/trous worn with a simple close fitting tank or 'T' and with a belt and heels (very JG-era) would work too, perhaps just not together or the outline of most women would be lost. Even a 44C is going to be quite large on a reg Dior customer and would have to have major alteration.

Lots of women could wear CD Homme no problem, it depends which silhouette suits one's own body shape. For men, it seems harder to 'cross-over' but the 'gender-fluid', fashionable concessions are already there in the colours and prints IMO.

Altogether, Dior is currently catering to quite a conservative demographic that enjoy the high-fashion and edge reputation but want to invest in a wearable, buildable wardrobe. That's why Chiuri sells IMO. Why would I (a woman) want to buy 'street' for investment prices from Dior. I can get cooler for less elsewhere.


----------



## jelliedfeels

papertiger said:


> Interesting discussion.
> 
> I think Dior Women's RTW draws from the rich history of Dior couture going all the way back to the New Look, tailored but 'feminine', romantic and cut to enhance a woman's ideal figure (hourglass) whereas the heyday/revolution for CD Men's heyday was probably in Hedi Slimane's silhouette, also tailored but long and lean and actually quite androgynous. Obviously, the women's and men'c collections have different CDs/designers that do their own thing, plus there's a nod to 2021 trends, but essentially, at the heart of Dior's DNA and core value is the tailored silhouette.
> 
> More recently, with Kim, I think the Men's has embraced a bit more of a muscular stature and is a little more 'arty' and 'street' too, but the HS legacy is still evident. Dior is centred around tailoring so that's an issue for gender-neutral.  A suit jacket, if worn oversized (which is what it would be on most women - but they also do M2M) and worn undone, could pair easily with a mini or skinnies. The pants/trous worn with a simple close fitting tank or 'T' and with a belt and heels (very JG-era) would work too, perhaps just not together or the outline of most women would be lost. Even a 44C is going to be quite large on a reg Dior customer and would have to have major alteration.
> 
> Lots of women could wear CD Homme no problem, it depends which silhouette suits one's own body shape. For men, it seems harder to 'cross-over' but the 'gender-fluid', fashionable concessions are already there in the colours and prints IMO.
> 
> Altogether, Dior is currently catering to quite a conservative demographic that enjoy the high-fashion and edge reputation but want to invest in a wearable, buildable wardrobe. That's why Chiuri sells IMO. Why would I (a woman) want to buy 'street' for investment prices from Dior. I can get cooler for less elsewhere.


I agree, MGC gets a lot of stick among the self-appointed fashion critics for being old-fashioned but she’s the one of the only designer who has managed to take clothing into profitable. A lot of people are nostalgic for Galliano and he’s great but as far as I’m concerned Dior is a conservative tailoring house and he’s better suited to Margiela. MGC is also much much better than Raf at incorporating the brand’s aesthetic into her work than he ever was IMHO.

I think in general designers need to realise that wanting to look youthful and wanting to look like ‘street’ like a hypebeast are not the same thing.


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> A bit OT, but I was wondering if anyone here thinks there should be some philosophical cohesion between mens and women’s in the same design house, or if there should be some crossover (almost like a gender neutral common zone of clothing). I also felt (just peering into the men’s window, that the men’s side is a lot more youthful than women’s . I say this bc there have been many times when I’ve wished some menswear items have been made in women’s sizes. (Mainly with respect to other designers like Jil Sander, Brunello Cuchinelli, dolce)
> 
> @SPBiaes educated me a bit about Dior collaborations over on the men’s side and Kim Jones as her son is a fan.
> 
> I didn’t know anything, so I googled him and found this quote from highsnobiety (I’m a latecomer to Dior, so don’t know if this has been hashed out on various threads already) :
> 
> Kim Jones is a lot of things, too. A rave kid. A weirdo. A Japanophile. A gallery fiend. Hype-aware. Kanye-adjacent. Oh yeah, and in case you forgot, the guy behind Louis Vuitton x Supreme.
> 
> Jones is a '90s cool kid who grew up to be one of the world’s premier designers, who is mixing and remixing the things he grew up on with the crew he grew up with – with all the resources in the world. Some call it “making cool ****.” Others call it “a revolution in luxury fashion.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Kim Jones Harnessed the Power of Collaboration to Transform Dior
> 
> 
> Here, we look back at how Kim Jones used his collaborative instincts to bring the storied French fashion house into the 21st century and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.highsnobiety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I do think the women’s side of the house is richer and more old world and I love that too.
> 
> apologies, I don’t mean to hijack the thread, and if this post should be moved elsewhere, pls do so @averagejoe
> thanks in advance!


I think this is on topic with this thread about Dior RTW!

I agree with @papertiger about how Maria Grazia Chiuri's clothes sell because her pieces can be used for wardrobe-building. She has been selling separates that still work together between seasons while maintaining a very consistent look. I think her separates are probably more flattering on different body types than Galliano and Raf's Dior RTW. After all, a T-shirt tucked into an elasticized-waist full tulle skirt, worn with an open-style Bar jacket can allow women to hide features that they may not like about themselves better than Raf's cigarette-pants and closed Bar jackets, or Galliano's closed Bar jackets with pencil skirts. 

I think it is smart to keep the men's and women's lines separate while ensuring that they have consistent elements to prevent the two lines from looking like night and day. This allows the brand to double-dip, where there are women who buy men's pieces, and guys who buy women's pieces depending on what best appeals to them. For instance, Dior has hit both markets with its B23 and Walk'n Dior shoes, with women buying the B23s so often that they regularly make very small sizes for the B23, while some male customers have purchased the Oblique Walk'n Dior shoes in larger sizes, like my brother who loved the look of the shoes. The Dior Men Oblique pieces are popular with men and women, as I've seen women with the sheer T-shirts, woven shirts, and over-sized logo sweaters, while I have seen men in the women's hooded Anoraks and with the slogan T-shirts. 

It gives the client more options. 

Like most brands, Dior offers free alterations for their RTW if purchased from their boutiques, and their alterations specialists can really transform the pieces to a client's liking. One of the clients at the Bloor location even asked for a part of a DiorxStussy hoodie to be removed, and the Oblique fabric to be turned into a face mask, and they complied! This helps women who wish to buy their men's RTW but find even the smallest sizes too big. They can alter it with darts as well to make the pieces look more flattering on a women's body.


----------



## SPBiaes

880 said:


> A bit OT, but I was wondering if anyone here thinks there should be some philosophical cohesion between mens and women’s in the same design house, or if there should be some crossover (almost like a gender neutral common zone of clothing). I also felt (just peering into the men’s window, that the men’s side is a lot more youthful than women’s . I say this bc there have been many times when I’ve wished some menswear items have been made in women’s sizes. (Mainly with respect to other designers like Jil Sander, Brunello Cuchinelli, dolce)
> 
> @SPBiaes educated me a bit about Dior collaborations over on the men’s side and Kim Jones as her son is a fan.
> 
> I didn’t know anything, so I googled him and found this quote from highsnobiety (I’m a latecomer to Dior, so don’t know if this has been hashed out on various threads already) :
> 
> Kim Jones is a lot of things, too. A rave kid. A weirdo. A Japanophile. A gallery fiend. Hype-aware. Kanye-adjacent. Oh yeah, and in case you forgot, the guy behind Louis Vuitton x Supreme.
> 
> Jones is a '90s cool kid who grew up to be one of the world’s premier designers, who is mixing and remixing the things he grew up on with the crew he grew up with – with all the resources in the world. Some call it “making cool ****.” Others call it “a revolution in luxury fashion.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Kim Jones Harnessed the Power of Collaboration to Transform Dior
> 
> 
> Here, we look back at how Kim Jones used his collaborative instincts to bring the storied French fashion house into the 21st century and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.highsnobiety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I do think the women’s side of the house is richer and more old world and I love that too.
> 
> apologies, I don’t mean to hijack the thread, and if this post should be moved elsewhere, pls do so @averagejoe
> thanks in advance!


My kid’s obsession with Mr Jones started when he was still working with LV. Even though he brought street fashion to his designs, we liked how those creations still maintained that special fantasy of high fashion. Somehow we didn’t feel the same when it comes to Virgil’s curations. What got me taking a second look at Kim Jones’ designs was this piece from FW20/21 that was inspired by an Haute Couture dress from the Bohan era. For a RTW show piece to be so elegantly and delicately made (took 900 hours! and I’m sure if anyone request it, it will be made to order) , it really shows his passion for his work and appreciation for the brand.


----------



## periogirl28

Good points all round and great reading. Didn’t realise this thread would become philosophical.


----------



## papertiger

averagejoe said:


> I think this is on topic with this thread about Dior RTW!
> 
> I agree with @papertiger about how Maria Grazia Chiuri's clothes sell because her pieces can be used for wardrobe-building. She has been selling separates that still work together between seasons while maintaining a very consistent look. I think her separates are probably more flattering on different body types than Galliano and Raf's Dior RTW. After all, a T-shirt tucked into an elasticized-waist full tulle skirt, worn with an open-style Bar jacket can allow women to hide features that they may not like about themselves better than Raf's cigarette-pants and closed Bar jackets, or Galliano's closed Bar jackets with pencil skirts.
> 
> I think it is smart to keep the men's and women's lines separate while ensuring that they have consistent elements to prevent the two lines from looking like night and day. This allows the brand to double-dip, where there are women who buy men's pieces, and guys who buy women's pieces depending on what best appeals to them. For instance, Dior has hit both markets with its B23 and Walk'n Dior shoes, with women buying the B23s so often that they regularly make very small sizes for the B23, while some male customers have purchased the Oblique Walk'n Dior shoes in larger sizes, like my brother who loved the look of the shoes. The Dior Men Oblique pieces are popular with men and women, as I've seen women with the sheer T-shirts, woven shirts, and over-sized logo sweaters, while I have seen men in the women's hooded Anoraks and with the slogan T-shirts.
> 
> It gives the client more options.
> 
> Like most brands, Dior offers free alterations for their RTW if purchased from their boutiques, and their alterations specialists can really transform the pieces to a client's liking. One of the clients at the Bloor location even asked for a part of a DiorxStussy hoodie to be removed, and the Oblique fabric to be turned into a face mask, and they complied! *This helps women who wish to buy their men's RTW but find even the smallest sizes too big. They can alter it with darts as well to make the pieces look more flattering on a women's body.*



Good to know. The men's suits are actually cost-effective and a great investment in comparison to other pieces (materials and work considered).


----------



## shopgirl bb

Here are some pre-fall 2021 RTW


----------



## shopgirl bb

Pre-fall 2021 RTW


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> @averagejoe thank you so much! it was so much fun!
> 
> @may3545, I love the look of the maxi on you (I think it makes you look model tall). Only issue, if it were me making the purchase, is that I’d trip on the maxi skirt length. I also agree with others that if you have the midi pattern in other items, it would be so easy and fun to mix and match. you look beautiful in both!
> 
> @Aelfaerie, the dress is beautiful ! I saw that it’s 85 cm in length or 33 inches which is mid thigh for me (I’m 5’2”) which I would imagine is on the short side for office wear even with an opaque tight? Maybe as a tunic with a trouser or legging underneath? But, I’m 53 years old and perhaps too conservative so YMMV. If you end up getting it, would love to see an action shot!
> 
> Dior palm skirt, elastic waistband, worn inside out with a 21p Chanel cardigan. This way the palms become tone on tone blue. Dior pants with 21p chanel tie cardigan and with a vintage from my closet Jay Kos jacket, issey miyake top, H CDC belt, Warren edwards moto boots, and 30B barenia, restored by @docride.
> View attachment 5059955
> View attachment 5062887
> View attachment 5062888


Love your outfits and your new Dior pieces.   I didn’t realized the Dior skirt is reversible!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Love your outfits and your new Dior pieces.   I didn’t realized the Dior skirt is reversible!


Thank you! It actually wasn’t made that way, but my Dior SA thought it was a cute, so if you like it, why not  (mine is the fully elastic waistband one). hugs


----------



## shopgirl bb

More pre-fall 2021 RTW


----------



## Tasha1

shopgirl bb said:


> More pre-fall 2021 RTW



Thank you for your pics. Do you have any ones with the leopard print?


----------



## jelliedfeels

Rj


shopgirl bb said:


> More pre-fall 2021 RTW
> 
> View attachment 5069310
> View attachment 5069311
> View attachment 5069312
> View attachment 5069313
> View attachment 5069314


These are so clueless! Love them x


----------



## shopgirl bb

Tasha1 said:


> Thank you for your pics. Do you have any ones with the leopard print?



I don't like leopard prints so my SA has not sent me any pics on the leopard prints.


----------



## style_in_snapshots

Hi Is the pre-fall RTW collection currently available in-store to all customers? I haven't shopped Dior RTW before, and I'm not sure if the collection is only available for VIP right now. Thank you in advance!


----------



## shopgirl bb

style_in_snapshots said:


> Hi Is the pre-fall RTW collection currently available in-store to all customers? I haven't shopped Dior RTW before, and I'm not sure if the collection is only available for VIP right now. Thank you in advance!



It's been released on 29 April. You can see prefall collection on Dior website as well.


----------



## style_in_snapshots

Wow perfect timing - Thank you!


----------



## 880

shopgirl bb said:


> It's been released on 29 April. You can see prefall collection on Dior website as well.


@style_in_snapshots, Some pre fall things are available in store right now, I’m assuming for anyone. I was a walk in newbie (definitely not a VIP) and found lots of stuff even at the tail end of last season, and once my SA determined what I liked, other things magically appeared. Have fun!

@jelliedfeels, I agree; I loved clueless, but I’m thicker in the waist than those days, so I have to content myself with admiring the mannequin


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> Thank you for your pics. Do you have any ones with the leopard print?


here is a pic I was sent. SA said that christian Dior is emblazoned on the back waistband.


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> here is a pic I was sent. SA said that christian Dior is emblazoned on the back waistband.


This is cute!  I was just at Dior but didn’t see this jacket.  I have to pick up my skirt next week so will have to give this a try.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tasha1

shopgirl bb said:


> I don't like leopard prints so my SA has not sent me any pics on the leopard prints.





shopgirl bb said:


> You can see prefall collection on Dior website as well.





880 said:


> here is a pic I was sent.



Ladies, thank you for information.
I need to go to the boutique.


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> Ladies, thank you for information.
> I need to go to the boutique.


I bought the leopard jacket size 36; the tie dye jacket; and the sweat pants, size 34. Each about 2300 or 2500 USD. I’m normally a 40 or sometimes a 42 bc of my waist. I thought about the short beige Macintosh (maybe 4600 ?) bc I really liked the fit, but it didn’t breath at all, so decided against it. There was an attractive knife pleat ombré denim skirt and this patterned tie die (I took a size 42) but it’s a lot of relatively heavy material for someone my height (I think 2000) And the fringe long vest (6300?)looked like a blanket. Tried on a short waisted black and white plaid dress that was Not for my body type - school girl style  made me look wider than tall.
for winter I saw a pic of a hooded bar type jacket  (less nipped at the waist than the traditional bar jacket) that I asked for and a black leather jacket. I tried on a tan shearling that made me look like an Overstuffed Ugg boot.






@style_in_snapshots, the dress is really good on you! Wish I had your hourglass figure! I think you’d also look great in the black and white one posted by @periogirl28 below. (Sadly that’s the one that made me look boxy)
thank you @Tasha1 and @jp824! @Tasha1, agree either the skirts are maxi or the dresses are mini, and everything needs alterations.  I also wish that the denim jackets were more finished, less western, (I’m thinking of the way dolce and gabbana and valentino did denim years ago),  and that there was some more camo this season, kind of like how Prada used to do or even Valentino a bit more recently. I only saw a few pieces of Dior ‘camo’ in blue Sweat shirt material that was oddly priced. For me, the leopard sweater, the neon color,  the fit and style was too reminiscent of prints from the Limited express in the 1980s or 1990s so was a no go.


----------



## style_in_snapshots

Tried on this pink and white dress in a 42. Fits true to size, slightly tight in the bust but I’m curvy.

Honestly I LOVED it but didn’t leave with it since it was more pricey than I wanted at the moment. But I was very tempted - the SA told me these styles in green are basically sold out and pink styles are limited.

Might be for the best tho since I might not love the pattern forever. This was my first time trying on a Dior dress and I’m definitely impressed with the fit!


----------



## JZcloset

Good morning ladies. I am new to tpf  I just wanted to share my first pieces I shopped from the new collection.
Quite in love with the leopard theme going on.

there is one more red leopard sweater on my mind and I want to try the checked dresses when I am able to visit my local boutique.


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> I bought the leopard jacket size 36; the tie dye jacket; and the sweat pants, size 34. Each about 2300 or 2500 USD. I’m normally a 40 or sometimes a 42 bc of my waist. I thought about the short beige Macintosh (maybe 4600 ?) bc I really liked the fit, but it didn’t breath at all, so decided against it. There was an attractive knife pleat ombré denim skirt and this patterned tie die (I took a size 42) but it’s a lot of relatively heavy material for someone my height (I think 2000) And the fringe long vest (6300?)looked like a blanket. Tried on a short waisted black and white plaid dress that was Not for my body type - school girl style made me look wider than tall.
> for winter I saw a pic of a hooded bar type jacket (less nipped at the waist than the traditional bar jacket) that I asked for and a black leather jacket. I tried on a tan shearling that made me look like an Overstuffed Ugg boot.



a great shopping day
I love this jacket on you. My problem is all stuff that I buy from Dior needs to be altered. I didn't have those troubles with RS designs. I find the boutique in Zurich less than averaged, miss my great SA in Amsterdam with his excellent service. Here, in Switzerland the choice is less and the prices are higher.
As for MGC designs her dresses rather long or short for me. The leopard dress Pre fall 2021 is pricey and fragile, as it made of silk.


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> I bought the leopard jacket size 36; the tie dye jacket; and the sweat pants, size 34. Each about 2300 or 2500 USD. I’m normally a 40 or sometimes a 42 bc of my waist. I thought about the short beige Macintosh (maybe 4600 ?) bc I really liked the fit, but it didn’t breath at all, so decided against it. There was an attractive knife pleat ombré denim skirt and this patterned tie die (I took a size 42) but it’s a lot of relatively heavy material for someone my height (I think 2000) And the fringe long vest (6300?)looked like a blanket. Tried on a short waisted black and white plaid dress that was Not for my body type - school girl style  made me look wider than tall.
> for winter I saw a pic of a hooded bar type jacket  (less nipped at the waist than the traditional bar jacket) that I asked for and a black leather jacket. I tried on a tan shearling that made me look like an Overstuffed Ugg boot.
> View attachment 5071564
> View attachment 5071565
> View attachment 5071804
> 
> View attachment 5071575
> View attachment 5071576
> View attachment 5071566


I love all the pieces you selected, but that leopard jacket on you is just stunning!


----------



## periogirl28

My Dior SA sends 104 pics for remote shopping. Just a small selection. A/W 2021


----------



## periogirl28




----------



## periogirl28




----------



## jojoxiexie

Hey! do you have more pictures of skirts? Thank you!


----------



## couturequeen

880 said:


> A bit OT, but I was wondering if anyone here thinks there should be some philosophical cohesion between mens and women’s in the same design house, or if there should be some crossover (almost like a gender neutral common zone of clothing). I also felt (just peering into the men’s window, that the men’s side is a lot more youthful than women’s . I say this bc there have been many times when I’ve wished some menswear items have been made in women’s sizes. (Mainly with respect to other designers like Jil Sander, Brunello Cuchinelli, dolce)



Agree. I always look at men’s collections when I’m in a boutique. Now if something catches my eye and fits, I’ll get it (and I generally have a very feminine style). I find their shirts are often better made? Thicker as well for hiding bra straps.

I purchased a Dior men’s bomber jacket earlier in the year and enjoy wearing it. I found a men’s tee at Hermes last year. Both mix well with my wardrobe and fit great. If the sizing works, I’d encourage you to explore the option!


----------



## periogirl28

jojoxiexie said:


> Hey! do you have more pictures of skirts? Thank you!


Me? Yeah I guess so.


----------



## 880

couturequeen said:


> Agree. I always look at men’s collections when I’m in a boutique. Now if something catches my eye and fits, I’ll get it (and I generally have a very feminine style). I find their shirts are often better made? Thicker as well for hiding bra straps.
> 
> I purchased a Dior men’s bomber jacket earlier in the year and enjoy wearing it. I found a men’s tee at Hermes last year. Both mix well with my wardrobe and fit great. If the sizing works, I’d encourage you to explore the option!


Thank you! I will check! I’d love to see action pics if you have any! I wish men’s and women’s were in the same building, not adjacent 

@periogirl28, thank you for posting more AW. It’s nice to see different selections from different SAs. The yellow poncho cut reminds me of the Hermes black cashmere hooded one you tried last season?  I think I saw a jacket to go with the beige skirt in your last post that I’m interested in.


----------



## may3545

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5073787
> View attachment 5073788
> View attachment 5073789
> View attachment 5073790
> View attachment 5073791


My SA will bring in the tdj dress for me to try! Thank you for sharing


----------



## periogirl28

may3545 said:


> My SA will bring in the tdj dress for me to try! Thank you for sharing


Pleasure! With thanks to my dear SAs.


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> My Dior SA sends 104 pics for remote shopping



that blue-white checkered bar jacket is wow
thank you @periogirl28


----------



## jojoxiexie

periogirl28 said:


> Me? Yeah I guess so.
> View attachment 5073821
> View attachment 5073822
> View attachment 5073823
> View attachment 5073824


Thank you!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

So gently dapping my toes into the Dior field after looking at all those beautiful modeling pix... didn’t take pix of everything I tried but did get to try THE dress. The size suits me but I prefer something plainer/ less patterns. Hope they will come up with a solid color in the future! I got the dark denim skirt - it’s so comfy to wear! Have to size down, but so easy to wear.  thanks for letting me share ladies!


----------



## 880

xiaoxiao said:


> So gently dapping my toes into the Dior field after looking at all those beautiful modeling pix... didn’t take pix of everything I tried but did get to try THE dress. The size suits me but I prefer something plainer/ less patterns. Hope they will come up with a solid color in the future! I got the dark denim skirt - it’s so comfy to wear! Have to size down, but so easy to wear.  thanks for letting me share ladies!


Hi @xiaoxiao! I love what you got, but I love the patterned dress you tried on too! Hugs


----------



## xiaoxiao

880 said:


> Hi @xiaoxiao! I love what you got, but I love the patterned dress you tried on too! Hugs



thank you my dear!!! I loved it too, but I can’t wear tigers.  I know, so silly.... so I asked the salesperson to let me know if they ever make a plain one. It’s such an easygoing piece and hide all my problematic areas!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Hi @xiaoxiao! I love what you got, but I love the patterned dress you tried on too! Hugs



@xiaoxiao -  J, I agree with @880! The dress needs to come home with you! I wish I could have shopped with you so I can convince you!


----------



## KRZ

Hi! I recently started my dior rtw and grabbed a few pieces to start my collection. What is the best way to clean them? If it’s dry clean do you always have them sent to the cleaners right away? I discovered the laundress and they actually have a detergent line dedicated for wool, cashmere and delicates.


----------



## Tasha1

@KRZ when I lived in Holland I took  all my stuff to the cleaner, but it was very good.


----------



## JZcloset

I received some more pics of the current prefall collection. 
what do you think of the Shorter version of the tulle skirt? I think of adding it to my collection.
I ordered the striped sweater on the mannequin today. It’s such a good price point and I’m excited to see it in real life.


----------



## averagejoe

JZcloset said:


> I received some more pics of the current prefall collection.
> what do you think of the Shorter version of the tulle skirt? I think of adding it to my collection.
> I ordered the striped sweater on the mannequin today. It’s such a good price point and I’m excited to see it in real life.


The shorter tulle skirt looks nice! I love how Maria Grazia Chiuri uses tulle in skirts. She knows how to play with the transparencies in a very flattering way.


----------



## Wwoman10013

JZcloset said:


> I received some more pics of the current prefall collection.
> what do you think of the Shorter version of the tulle skirt? I think of adding it to my collection.
> I ordered the striped sweater on the mannequin today. It’s such a good price point and I’m excited to see it in real life.


I like both striped sweaters too but IDK how much day to day wear on the sailor style top. I was eyeing the striped sweater too but I’ve been getting quite a bit of pilling on the last few I got in the past few seasons so I’m a bit hesitant. I hope you like and enjoy yours.


----------



## periogirl28

Ran out for errands wearing Toile hoodie dress from Dior Chez Moi mini collection. It’s a 36 and a bit too big for me, but someone had already bought the only 34. Happy Weekend!


----------



## Misucakey

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5084893
> 
> Ran out for errands wearing Toile hoodie dress from Dior Chez Moi mini collection. It’s a 36 and a bit too big for me, but someone had already bought the only 34. Happy Weekend!


Such a lovely dress!


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5084893
> 
> Ran out for errands wearing Toile hoodie dress from Dior Chez Moi mini collection. It’s a 36 and a bit too big for me, but someone had already bought the only 34. Happy Weekend!


You look amazing and so does the dress!


----------



## periogirl28

Misucakey said:


> Such a lovely dress!


Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> You look amazing and so does the dress!


Thank you!


----------



## Tasha1

I managed to buy this blouse, just wow
the only misadvantage  the cuff sleeve is for someone who has 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 thin arms ( i have the same problem with Dior jackets), but the boutique got this cloth as well and new cuff sleeves will be made. Nice service.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Dior summer VIP pre-sale. Here are my loot. So happy to score these items !


----------



## may3545

shopgirl bb said:


> Dior summer VIP pre-sale. Here are my loot. So happy to score these items !
> View attachment 5091692
> View attachment 5091693


Ohh are you in the US? What other items did you see on sale? Thank you in advance


----------



## shopgirl bb

may3545 said:


> Ohh are you in the US? What other items did you see on sale? Thank you in advance


No, this is Hong Kong. I am not sure whether US has the sale yet.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Here are some more of my sale loots.


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> View attachment 5088217
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to buy this blouse, just wow
> the only misadvantage  the cuff sleeve is for someone who has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thin arms ( i have the same problem with Dior jackets), but the boutique got this cloth as well and new cuff sleeves will be made. Nice service.


I love this top! So gorgeous! And such nice service! Hugs
@shopgirl bb, the jackets and other items are beautiful! Thank you for sharing your sale pics!
dior tops with shorts; lady Dior around the world embroidery, black hw; with brunello olive pants and a chanel sale 2021 top; and Dior sweats







@monet_notthepainter, IMO all Dior sweatpants,  here last pic, are extremely oversized. I’m normally a 40 in Dior, and I took a 34 in several sweat pant models. I’ve never been a size 34 in 20 years of buying RTW, even when I was thirtypounds lighter and more fit. there are also skirt models (palm skirt) that are completely elastic waist banded and very comfy. I think their sweatshirts might also be easy fit, though I’m not sure. Ans for fall collection, (third pic) the leopard jacket, in some kind of stretchy, heavy wool. runs at least one size large if not two sizes


----------



## shopgirl bb

880 said:


> I love this top! So gorgeous! And such nice service! Hugs
> @shopgirl bb, the jackets and other items are beautiful! Thank you for sharing your sale pics!



Thanks everyone for letting me share ! ❤️


----------



## shopgirl bb

And here is a non sale pre-fall 2021 item I bought previously. Pairing with a past season Dior beige skirt, J'Dior slingback and a small booktote.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Any styles or fabrics I should keep an eye out that are more plus sized friendly? I’m a size US 16 and wanted a few tops; it seems like they do go up to a size US 14 occasionally but not all the time.


----------



## Tasha1

shopgirl bb said:


> Pairing with a past season Dior beige skirt,



what a nice length of the skirt!!! Are there skirts available in darker colours ?

If I may ask, how tall you are?


----------



## shopgirl bb

Tasha1 said:


> what a nice length of the skirt!!! Are there skirts available in darker colours ?
> 
> If I may ask, how tall you are?



The beige color skirt is from past seasons collections 2 years ago, it has black & pink nude color as well. But they are all sold out long time ago.


----------



## jp824

Picked up another Dior skirt for casual summer wear and planning to wear it with my craie B since the twillies sort of match the skirt.


----------



## jp824

shopgirl bb said:


> Here are some more of my sale loots.
> View attachment 5091708
> View attachment 5091710
> View attachment 5091711
> View attachment 5091712
> View attachment 5091713
> View attachment 5091714


Great finds!  You did well with the sale!


----------



## hphile

shopgirl bb said:


> And here is a non sale pre-fall 2021 item I bought previously. Pairing with a past season Dior beige skirt, J'Dior slingback and a small booktote.
> 
> View attachment 5091792



Has anyone seen these sweaters in the US (in lime, navy, or red)? My SA said that my store didn't order these and he hasn't seen them anywhere else yet. I can only find these on the website (through a roundabout Google search) but they only have the ones with the name of the pop-up locations on there like "Mykonos", "Capri", "St Tropez" and I'm not really into that on the front of my shirt. Those ones show up as available to ship online but not available in stores.


----------



## jp824

silksuitcase said:


> Has anyone seen these sweaters in the US (in lime, navy, or red)? My SA said that my store didn't order these and he hasn't seen them anywhere else yet. I can only find these on the website (through a roundabout Google search) but they only have the ones with the name of the pop-up locations on there like "Mykonos", "Capri", "St Tropez" and I'm not really into that on the front of my shirt. Those ones show up as available to ship online but not available in stores.


I saw a navy one in NYC Soho.


----------



## hphile

jp824 said:


> I saw a navy one in NYC Soho.


Thank you!


----------



## labellavita27

shopgirl bb said:


> No, this is Hong Kong. I am not sure whether US has the sale yet.


Did they have any dresses?


----------



## xiaoxiao

I was genuinely surprised how much I liked this... so flattering irl and comfortable to wear. And POCKETS!!!


----------



## jp824

xiaoxiao said:


> I was genuinely surprised how much I liked this... so flattering irl and comfortable to wear. And POCKETS!!!


Love this dress especially on you!


----------



## jp824

Love wearing my Dior skirts to work…so comfy.


----------



## Frivole88

Has anyone tried the Dior kids? I got the long-sleeve shirt and their sizing is quite generous.


----------



## fice16

kristinlorraine said:


> Has anyone tried the Dior kids? I got the long-sleeve shirt and their sizing is quite generous.
> 
> View attachment 5101977



I noticed they launched the kids and baby collection on US Dior website, and was wanting to try.
What kids size did you order, and what is your regular size please?


----------



## Frivole88

fice16 said:


> I noticed they launched the kids and baby collection on US Dior website, and was wanting to try.
> What kids size did you order, and what is your regular size please?



Hi, I am 5'1" tall and a US size 4. The shirt I'm wearing is kids size 13 but I think I could go down to size 12 or even 10. Hope this helps.


----------



## fice16

kristinlorraine said:


> Hi, I am 5'1" tall and a regular US size 4. This shirt I'm wearing is kids size 13 but I think I could go down to size 12 or even 10. Hope this helps.



Thanks a lot.    I am a US size 4 too.  I will order a T shirt in size 12 to try out.


----------



## Frivole88

fice16 said:


> Thanks a lot.    I am a US size 4 too.  I will order a T shirt in size 12 to try out.



Are you getting the same shirt? Let me know how it fits when you get it. I'm debating if I should exchange mine to size 12.


----------



## Panlove

Does anyone have either of these jackets.  If so, can you tell me whether it runs large or small?  How is the wear and tear?  

Thanks


----------



## fice16

kristinlorraine said:


> Are you getting the same shirt? Let me know how it fits when you get it. I'm debating if I should exchange mine to size 12.



Hi, I have ordered this T-shirt for summer wear. 





						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com
				



It will take 7-10 days to arrive, as I selected the standard shipping only.  It seems the Dior kids sizes are sold out pretty fast online.  I think all size 13 (bigger size) clothing are sold out within one or two days after they launched the kids collection on Dior website.


----------



## Frivole88

fice16 said:


> Hi, I have ordered this T-shirt for summer wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will take 7-10 days to arrive, as I selected the standard shipping only.  It seems the Dior kids sizes are sold out pretty fast online.  I think all size 13 (bigger size) clothing are sold out within one or two days after they launched the kids collection on Dior website.




oh, that girl's shirt is so pretty! is it the same sizing as the boys? I decided to exchange mine to a smaller size 12.






						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## fice16

kristinlorraine said:


> oh, that girl's shirt is so pretty! is it the same sizing as the boys? I decided to exchange mine to a smaller size 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com



Actually, I don't know if the girl size is the same as the boys.  Dior website uses the same kids size chart for both sexes though.
I hope I can fit in this size 12  girl T-shirt...
If you think your Size 13 shirt is too big, I think it's a good idea to exchange to a size 12.


----------



## hphile

Panlove said:


> Does anyone have either of these jackets.  If so, can you tell me whether it runs large or small?  How is the wear and tear?
> 
> Thanks



The sweater version of the bar jacket runs more true to size and also has stretch, but the original bar jacket runs small. 

It may be my personal shape (although I think I have a pretty straight body?) but I ended up ordering two sizes larger and also had to get it tailored (the Dior tailor) to let out some seams in the underarms because it was tight but had to remove excess fabric from other areas. The original bar jacket is a really lovely silhouette though, which the sweater one doesn't keep as well. If you're buying in the store, you should definitely have them tailor it to you.

Here's a photo of it on me for reference


----------



## Panlove

silksuitcase said:


> The sweater version of the bar jacket runs more true to size and also has stretch, but the original bar jacket runs small.
> 
> It may be my personal shape (although I think I have a pretty straight body?) but I ended up ordering two sizes larger and also had to get it tailored (the Dior tailor) to let out some seams in the underarms because it was tight but had to remove excess fabric from other areas. The original bar jacket is a really lovely silhouette though, which the sweater one doesn't keep as well. If you're buying in the store, you should definitely have them tailor it to you.
> 
> Here's a photo of it on me for reference
> 
> View attachment 5102477


This is so helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Tasha1

silksuitcase said:


> It may be my personal shape (although I think I have a pretty straight body?) but I ended up ordering two sizes larger and also had to get it tailored (the Dior tailor) to let out some seams in the underarms because it was tight but had to remove excess fabric from other areas. The original bar jacket is a really lovely silhouette though, which the sweater one doesn't keep as well. If you're buying in the store, you should definitely have them tailor it to you.




completely agree,
and the sleeves are very narrow, I bought a bar jacket 2 sizes up and it was altered. I would advise to try it  on first.


----------



## periogirl28

fice16 said:


> Actually, I don't know if the girl size is the same as the boys.  Dior website uses the same kids size chart for both sexes though.
> I hope I can fit in this size 12  girl T-shirt...
> If you think your Size 13 shirt is too big, I think it's a good idea to exchange to a size 12.


I buy and wear a lot of Dior kids as I have Baby Dior SAs at Harrods and the Bond St flagship in London. The sizes fit me better than the adult line. I am 5'1, now about 100 pounds, I guess US size 0. I can fit both boys and girls size 12 and 13+ except some of the narrower cut trousers.


----------



## fice16

periogirl28 said:


> I buy and wear a lot of Dior kids as I have Baby Dior SAs at Harrods and the Bond St flagship in London. The sizes fit me better than the adult line. I am 5'1, now about 100 pounds, I guess US size 0. I can fit both boys and girl
> Is size 12 and 13+ except some of the narrower cut trousers.



Thanks for the info.  I actually have doubt that I can fit in the Size 12/13 Dior kids collection.  
I am a US Size 4, but I normally wear Dior & Chanel RTW in Size 36.  I am getting older & need Size 38 for some RTW now.
For now, I guess I can only wait and see, and try out the T-shirt when it arrives...


----------



## Frivole88

shopgirl bb said:


> My new grey oblique small book tote and t-shirt from Baby Dior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4705908
> View attachment 4705909
> View attachment 4705911



HI, may I know what is the size of the baby dior shirt you're wearing? TIA.


----------



## Tasha1

A leopard period in my life   






and I sized down
I think this is is the best bar jacket on me)))


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> A leopard period in my life
> 
> View attachment 5107377
> View attachment 5107378
> 
> 
> 
> and I sized down
> I think this is is the best bar jacket on me)))
> View attachment 5107379



you look fabulous in the leopard prints and the bar jacket! I love the gorgeous peek of the hand crafted  Duret croc bag  !


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> you look fabulous in the leopard prints and the bar jacket!



thank you darling,
Dior is really amazing,  simple cuts but gorgeous fabrics


----------



## may3545

Tried on these pieces over the weekend. Got the skirt (my top was cropped, excuse the midriff exposure)  and denim dress, since they are so durable and perfect for going about with 3 young kids under 7. Debating the reverse tdj dress. I don’t think I’ll get enough wear from it… so I passed.


----------



## periogirl28

Ooops late news. Sale preview started 16–17th June.


----------



## 880

Official Markdown on US RTW is on the 24th. I went for presale and picked up a blue camo bomber jacket, blue camo shorts in some kind of techo fabric,  a midnight blue long line sleeveless jacket/dress/vest and a few other things. 50% off. There are hoodies, puffer coats, pea coats, tie dye pullover, a gorgeous embroidered cashmere coat, skirts and shorts but smaller sizes seemed somewhat limited. Apologies, forgot to take pics but will update when I get the stuff


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Official Markdown on US RTW is on the 24th. I went for presale and picked up a blue camo bomber jacket, blue camo shorts in some kind of techo fabric,  a midnight blue long line sleeveless jacket/dress/vest and a few other things. 50% off. There are hoodies, puffer coats, pea coats, tie dye pullover, a gorgeous embroidered cashmere coat, skirts and shorts but smaller sizes seemed somewhat limited. Apologies, forgot to take pics but will update when I get the stuff


Oh wow, you did well!  Would love to see some modeling pics if you get a chance!


----------



## periogirl28

Dior A/W 2021 VIP preview. Got to play with the micro bags. None work for me, so no purchases.


----------



## hphile

Tried some things from the RTW sale but I didn't end up getting anything.

I actually really loved the denim skirt but it didn't fit totally right and I have too many pleated skirts and denim skirts... didn't feel like taking the plunge this time. Always a reminder to myself to not buy something just because it's on sale! Also apparently sale purchases don't get free alterations. They said it would cost $150! 

The black camo anorak btw is extremely oversized - I usually wear a 40-42 and I tried that on in a XS and it's still roomy.


----------



## periogirl28

Dior A/W 2021 look styled by me. Please bear in mind all 3 press pieces are size 36 so they are oversized on me.


----------



## nickstsa

Thinking about getting the hooded short dress in the oblique print.  It just looks SO CUTE.  Anyone have any ideas on sizing? Is it true to size? Or should I size up? It kinda seems like it fits small tbh,


----------



## platanoparty

Does anyone own the reversible palto jacket without the belt from the spring collection? Really want to add to my collection but have yet to try it on in person.


----------



## 880

Picked up three casual dresses (easy over the head) and decided to pass on a harlequin knit top that reminded me of moschino (I’m normally a 40 chanel and took a 38 in the hooded techno fiber dresses. The red one feels a bit more roomy than the grey leopard, but they are the same size (One is 3800, one is 3400 Usd)  Size 40 in the A line (I think 3400)  but tailor had to let out under the arm. New flagship boutique pending renovations. fine jewelry is a smaller section.


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> the grey leopard




my theme  this year  

do you know if they got in other colours?


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> my theme  this year
> 
> do you know if they got in other colours?


I think natural leopard, but stuff is trickling in so slowly for fall that these colors were the only ones on the floor yesterday. Will check with my SA, hugs


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5125702
> View attachment 5125703
> View attachment 5125704
> View attachment 5125705
> View attachment 5125706
> View attachment 5125707
> 
> Dior A/W 2021 VIP preview. Got to play with the micro bags. None work for me, so no purchases.


Love the LBD with the rose at the waist


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5127915
> 
> Dior A/W 2021 look styled by me. Please bear in mind all 3 press pieces are size 36 so they are oversized on me.



Great! Love that skirt!!!!

Off to the wardrobe to find my (vintage, non-Dior) silk-satin quilted/padded short suit - thank you for the inspiration


----------



## papertiger

silksuitcase said:


> Tried some things from the RTW sale but I didn't end up getting anything.
> 
> I actually really loved the denim skirt but it didn't fit totally right and I have too many pleated skirts and denim skirts... didn't feel like taking the plunge this time. Always a reminder to myself to not buy something just because it's on sale! Also apparently sale purchases don't get free alterations. They said it would cost $150!
> 
> The black camo anorak btw is extremely oversized - I usually wear a 40-42 and I tried that on in a XS and it's still roomy.
> 
> View attachment 5127190
> View attachment 5127187
> View attachment 5127192
> View attachment 5127186
> View attachment 5127191
> View attachment 5127188
> View attachment 5127189



It's a shame, I think the first skirt was lovely on you. 

For a customer who regularly buys full price they will often waive fees for simple alterations, but sadly this is normally the case (and with most designer houses/boutiques).


----------



## jp824

I was at Dior today to try on the black matte cloque skirt and loved how comfy it is.  Ended up getting it and also tried on some of the pieces that they have already received from the winter collection. I ended up loving the jacket with the hood but the one I tried on is 2 sizes too small.  I reserved it in my size.  I also liked the denim top/jacket but they also have the denim midi length dress which they didn’t have in my size to try.   I ended up reserving the denim dress instead as the price difference between the dress and the denim top is only $600.  I also tried on the sheath dress which is very comfy but it’s too short for me.  I prefer my dresses and skirts longer.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> I was at Dior today to try on the black matte cloque skirt and loved how comfy it is.  Ended up getting it and also tried on some of the pieces that they have already received from the winter collection. I ended up loving the jacket with the hood but the one I tried on is 2 sizes too small.  I reserved it in my size.  I also liked the denim top/jacket but they also have the denim midi length dress which they didn’t have in my size to try.   I ended up reserving the denim dress instead as the price difference between the dress and the denim top is only $600.  I also tried on the sheath dress which is very comfy but it’s too short for me.  I prefer my dresses and skirts longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142470
> 
> View attachment 5142473
> 
> View attachment 5142474


I love all of these on you (including the sheath dress) but, for these prices, you know best what is right for you  ! Cannot wait to see the dress you reserved From fall/winter! Hugs


----------



## Tyler_JP

880 said:


> Picked up three casual dresses (easy over the head) and decided to pass on a harlequin knit top that reminded me of moschino (I’m normally a 40 chanel and took a 38 in the hooded techno fiber dresses. The red one feels a bit more roomy than the grey leopard, but they are the same size (One is 3800, one is 3400 Usd)  Size 40 in the A line (I think 3400)  but tailor had to let out under the arm. New flagship boutique pending renovations. fine jewelry is a smaller section.
> 
> View attachment 5141275
> View attachment 5141276
> View attachment 5141277
> View attachment 5141278


You HAVE to get #1 and #3!


----------



## 880

Tyler_JP said:


> You HAVE to get #1 and #3!


Thank you, I got all three lol


----------



## Siu2786

Help ladies! Which skirt? I love the TDJ print but wonder if that skirt is wearable as it is quite full.


----------



## Siu2786

880 said:


> Picked up three casual dresses (easy over the head) and decided to pass on a harlequin knit top that reminded me of moschino (I’m normally a 40 chanel and took a 38 in the hooded techno fiber dresses. The red one feels a bit more roomy than the grey leopard, but they are the same size (One is 3800, one is 3400 Usd)  Size 40 in the A line (I think 3400)  but tailor had to let out under the arm. New flagship boutique pending renovations. fine jewelry is a smaller section.
> 
> View attachment 5141275
> View attachment 5141276
> View attachment 5141277
> View attachment 5141278


I love the dresses, especially the red one! I wanted the midi dress in that rose print, but my store hasn’t brought it in


----------



## Siu2786

nickstsa said:


> Thinking about getting the hooded short dress in the oblique print.  It just looks SO CUTE.  Anyone have any ideas on sizing? Is it true to size? Or should I size up? It kinda seems like it fits small tbh,
> 
> View attachment 5128212


I would say they fit true to size


----------



## 880

Siu2786 said:


> I love the dresses, especially the red one! I wanted the midi dress in that rose print, but my store hasn’t brought it in


Thank you so much! Out of your three skirts, IMO the second looks the most full, and  I like the first pattern best, but they all look great on you!


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> Picked up three casual dresses



Our shop hasn't got them yet,
but my SA will inform me immediately when they arrive in.


----------



## Tasha1

jp824 said:


> I ended up reserving the denim dress



very curious to see it on you,
agree with @880 concerning the sheath dress.



Siu2786 said:


> Help ladies! Which skirt?



I like the first one, but I think the third one is more wearable

PS I have three skirts in this cut. I went through my pics, and I noticed that the skirts ask for some  style, your size and your heigh. Also the fabric the skirt is made of is very demanding.


----------



## Siu2786

Tasha1 said:


> very curious to see it on you,
> agree with @880 concerning the sheath dress.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the first one, but I think the third one is more wearable
> 
> PS I have three skirts in this cut. I went through my pics, and I noticed that the skirts ask for some  style, your size and your heigh. Also the fabric the skirt is made of is very demanding.


Hey Tasha, you mean you have three skirts in which cut?
The thing I realised about the skirts is that they are all surprisingly translucent  I can see my own safety shorts in the pictures!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Siu2786 said:


> Help ladies! Which skirt? I love the TDJ print but wonder if that skirt is wearable as it is quite full.


love the first, then the second.


----------



## Tasha1

Siu2786 said:


> you mean you have three skirts in which cut?




see my post 726, and I have got a black one as well.



Siu2786 said:


> they are all surprisingly translucent



my skirt in the picture ( with a black blazer) was very translucent and I was made 2 slips, thick and thinner.


----------



## jp824

Tried on a few more items today. I only ended up with the knit bar jacket.  The plaid skirt  is nice but it reminds me too much of a school girl.  I also liked the cut of the dress, but I’m not too keen of the pockets on the chest.


----------



## periogirl28

My Baby Dior cardigan for A/W. Girl’s size 12.


----------



## jp824

I was back at Dior again and ended up with both the denim jacket and the hooded bar jacket. I love both pieces, but the denim dress is my absolute favorite!  It’s a lighter denim so it’s comfy and easy to wear!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> I was back at Dior again and ended up with both the denim jacket and the hooded bar jacket. I love both pieces, but the denim dress is my absolute favorite!  It’s a lighter denim so it’s comfy and easy to wear!
> View attachment 5159569
> View attachment 5159570


You look sleek and gorgeous in both and I’m so happy you got them! I love the oversize hood on you and think it’s an incredibly versatile and flattering silhouette! also adore adore, the VCA, the tanzanite ring and the AP watch with your other black Dior skirt! all of it makes for a fantastic combo!  Hugs


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> You look sleek and gorgeous in both and I’m so happy you got them! I love the oversize hood on you and think it’s an incredibly versatile and flattering silhouette! also adore adore, the VCA, the tanzanite ring and the AP watch with your other black Dior skirt! all of it makes for a fantastic combo!  Hugs


Thank you! You’re so sweet!  Thank you again for coming out and helping me decide!


----------



## Miumiu23

Does anyone own this dress? TTS or run small?


----------



## Susaguil

Have you ladies been having a hard time getting sizes in Winter?? So many incredible pieces but having a hard time locating sizes at boutiques. My SA at BG has been a secret weapon but do you feel like there are less sizes out there? Have a glorious day!


----------



## Susaguil

papertiger said:


> Great! Love that skirt!!!!
> 
> Off to the wardrobe to find my (vintage, non-Dior) silk-satin quilted/padded short suit - thank you for the inspiration


Wow! The bib is stunning!


----------



## Susaguil

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5125702
> View attachment 5125703
> View attachment 5125704
> View attachment 5125705
> View attachment 5125706
> View attachment 5125707
> 
> Dior A/W 2021 VIP preview. Got to play with the micro bags. None work for me, so no purchases.


Can’t get over the coats and tweeds this season! Did too much damage!


----------



## jp824

Susaguil said:


> Have you ladies been having a hard time getting sizes in Winter?? So many incredible pieces but having a hard time locating sizes at boutiques. My SA at BG has been a secret weapon but do you feel like there are less sizes out there? Have a glorious day!


I had to reserve the pieces I wanted  well in advance of the launch date.  This was the only way I was able to get my sizes, and even then there was no guarantee.


----------



## 880

Susaguil said:


> Have you ladies been having a hard time getting sizes in Winter?? So many incredible pieces but having a hard time locating sizes at boutiques. My SA at BG has been a secret weapon but do you feel like there are less sizes out there? Have a glorious day!


+1 with @jp824 re reserving.

IMO, it seems like corporate strongly encourages SAs to presell the collections. I don’t mind this, bc I tend to go with my SAs recommendation and we have similar taste. (also, I do not want to sift through 50 looks myself to guess what could look good lol).


----------



## dotty8

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5127915
> 
> Dior A/W 2021 look styled by me. Please bear in mind all 3 press pieces are size 36 so they are oversized on me.



Great skirt


----------



## fibbi

Siu2786 said:


> Help ladies! Which skirt? I love the TDJ print but wonder if that skirt is wearable as it is quite full.


I love top two! But if I were to pick only one I like top left!


----------



## fibbi

I also try out the skirt but sadly doesn’t look too too good on me. I am plus size and the skirt is very full and I look more puffy with it . Love the design just not for me. But on the other hand I am glad otherwise it would be too much damage to the wallet


----------



## Tasha1

jp824 said:


> I had to reserve the pieces I wanted well in advance of the launch date.



you are lucky, how many times have i tried to do this and no way. My SA used to say, we don't know what will be arriving.


----------



## averagejoe

jp824 said:


> I had to reserve the pieces I wanted  well in advance of the launch date.  This was the only way I was able to get my sizes, and even then there was no guarantee.





880 said:


> +1 with @jp824 re reserving.
> 
> IMO, it seems like corporate strongly encourages SAs to presell the collections. I don’t mind this, bc I tend to go with my SAs recommendation and we have similar taste. (also, I do not want to sift through 50 looks myself to guess what could look good lol).





Tasha1 said:


> you are lucky, how many times have i tried to do this and no way. My SA used to say, we don't know what will be arriving.



I have to pre-order pieces that I want or else my size won't come in for those items. For instance, I have a sheer Oblique turtleneck coming in later this month or early next month that I pre-ordered back in May. The buyer for North America only got 5 in my size for all of North America, meaning that my boutique would most likely not get one if I didn't pre-order.

I don't like shopping this way, because I rely on a stock photo to determine if I want it, and hope that I like it when it arrives. Sometimes I miss out on items because I didn't like the stock photo, but then saw the item in person and realized that it is much nicer than in the photos. However, since I didn't pre-order the item, it is not available in my size.


----------



## caruava

That's if the size you've pre-purchased even fits and then you're stuck with credit. It's too much money (for me) to commit unseen/untried on. I've just found their sizing to be all over the place. How can bar jackets in the same material but different collections, differ in size so greatly? Same with shoes and so on.


----------



## averagejoe

kavnadoo said:


> That's if the size you've pre-purchased even fits and then you're stuck with credit. It's too much money (for me) to commit unseen/untried on. I've just found their sizing to be all over the place. How can bar jackets in the same material but different collections, differ in size so greatly? Same with shoes and so on.


Yes, the sizing is inconsistent. One item can be slim fit, while the next is relaxed fit. I wish they would be more consistent. At least they allow you to refund the deposit if it doesn't work out, but that hasn't happened in my case yet because I often try to make it work out.


----------



## 880

kavnadoo said:


> That's if the size you've pre-purchased even fits and then you're stuck with credit. It's too much money (for me) to commit unseen/untried on. I've just found their sizing to be all over the place. How can bar jackets in the same material but different collections, differ in size so greatly? Same with shoes and so on.


@kavnadoo, I would be frustrated in this case that you’ve outlined above also. I might be using the wrong terminology, since I’ve just started back up with RTW after a long pause, but when I reserve at chanel or Dior, it’s prior to the start of the season.  I run in to try the pieces on as soon as possible, so it can be freed up if it doesn’t work. In any of these scenarios, my card is not charged until it’s delivered to alteration or my home, and there is no obligation. however, I don’t ask to see someth8ng unless I’m reasonably sure (and my SAs really know my taste)

@averagejoe, I will say that by the time my SA, DH and I agree that something is right, there is zero rate of return lol. I’ve decided that the cost of RTW nowadays is too much unless you love the piece.


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> @kavnadoo, I would be frustrated in this case that you’ve outlined above also. I might be using the wrong terminology, since I’ve just started back up with RTW after a long pause, but when I reserve at chanel or Dior, it’s prior to the start of the season.  I run in to try the pieces on as soon as possible, so it can be freed up if it doesn’t work. In any of these scenarios, my card is not charged until it’s delivered to alteration or my home, and there is no obligation. however, I don’t ask to see someth8ng unless I’m reasonably sure (and my SAs really know my taste)


Wow that is good service. My card is charged, but I can do a full refund if it doesn't work out, which I haven't done...yet. I tend to pre-order the pieces that I know I will absolutely like, although it is very difficult to tell if it is a piece that I will absolutely love from just one front view stock photo.


----------



## periogirl28

kavnadoo said:


> That's if the size you've pre-purchased even fits and then you're stuck with credit. It's too much money (for me) to commit unseen/untried on. I've just found their sizing to be all over the place. *How can bar jackets in the same material but different collections, differ in size so greatly? Same with shoes and so on.*


Completely true! This is why after trying on and shopping Dior for a few years, I have never done a preorder despite being sent a ton of pics and the store order books from 2 continents.


----------



## caruava

periogirl28 said:


> Completely true! This is why after trying on and shopping Dior for a few years, I have never done a preorder despite being sent a ton of pics and the store order books from 2 continents.



Yes, definitely something we have spoken about before! I've never done a preorder myself, though I have been asked to, as I don't want to commit the $. Just puzzles me when you see their behind the scenes videos, eg constructing shoes and you see the standard wooden mould sizes.


----------



## 880

Cross posted from latest Dior purchase thread:
Out of my SA’s choices for me,  i purchased these three: blue black leopard denim jacket (third item from the left); blue skirt (seventh item from the left); blue grey leopard sling backs. I didn’t buy the Roses and apples skirt bc I have the short hoodie dress in that pattern. The jacket runs large. i size up in the skirts bc I have a relatively thick waist


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Cross posted from latest Dior purchase thread:
> Out of my SA’s choices for me,  i purchased these three: blue black leopard denim jacket (third item from the left); blue skirt (seventh item from the left); blue grey leopard sling backs. I didn’t buy the Roses and apples skirt bc I have the short hoodie dress in that pattern. The jacket runs large. i size up in the skirts bc I have a relatively thick waist
> View attachment 5168801
> View attachment 5168802
> View attachment 5168804
> View attachment 5168835
> View attachment 5168836


I love the denim jacket and skirt on you!  Those slingback are fantastic too.  They  look so comfy.  What is the cream top?  Looks like something you can snuggle in on a cold winter night.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> I love the denim jacket and skirt on you!  Those slingback are fantastic too.  They  look so comfy.  What is the cream top?  Looks like something you can snuggle in on a cold winter night.


Thank you so much! The denim jacket feels velvety and is half the price (and more useful for my casual lifestyle) than the grey leopard bar jacket. I should have gotten the skirt when you did  It goes with everything! The cream top is a jacket that I passed on bc it looked like a little lamb or a tempurpedic (sp?) pillow. You knew the ones that are a bit fuzzy! It also seemed a bit itchy inside. The sling backs are really comfy. Not the J’dior line, but some other one. I think they were around 1150 USD. I asked Dior to wait to deliver everything with DHs cashmere pea coat alteration bc I don’t need the stuff until the weather gets cooler.  Hugs


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> blue black leopard denim jacket (third item from the left);



great jacket and leopard print, lucky, hope to get it here

It is funny that American customers get their stuff early than we, in Europe.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Cross posted from latest Dior purchase thread:
> Out of my SA’s choices for me,  i purchased these three: blue black leopard denim jacket (third item from the left); blue skirt (seventh item from the left); blue grey leopard sling backs. I didn’t buy the Roses and apples skirt bc I have the short hoodie dress in that pattern. The jacket runs large. i size up in the skirts bc I have a relatively thick waist
> View attachment 5168801
> View attachment 5168802
> View attachment 5168804
> View attachment 5168835
> View attachment 5168836



Totally the right choices


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Totally the right choices


Thanks so much for your kind words l, @Tasha1 , @papertiger! I appreciate them especially bc I admire your aesthetic! @Tasha1, it is funny that we get it sooner given how much closer you are to the source! Hugs

@fibbi, I’m embarrassed to say actually how much I had to size up on the skirt, to the point where the tailor said I had to have an interim fitting and had to help me get out of it bc she had to pin me in with a piece of *additional* fabric lol.  it’s not just you; waists are  too small for me too.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Thanks so much for your kind words l, @Tasha1 , @papertiger! I appreciate them especially bc I admire your aesthetic! Hugs


----------



## helwynn

Has anyone seen or tried on the quilted jacket from the fall collection? It looks like this 

I'm also going to a boutique soon so if anyone wants me to check something out let me know, happy to help =)


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Thank you so much! The denim jacket feels velvety and is half the price (and more useful for my casual lifestyle) than the grey leopard bar jacket. I should have gotten the skirt when you did  It goes with everything! The cream top is a jacket that I passed on bc it looked like a little lamb or a tempurpedic (sp?) pillow. You knew the ones that are a bit fuzzy! It also seemed a bit itchy inside. The sling backs are really comfy. Not the J’dior line, but some other one. I think they were around 1150 USD. I asked Dior to wait to deliver everything with DHs cashmere pea coat alteration bc I don’t need the stuff until the weather gets cooler.  Hugs


I need to check out the slingbacks!  With my bad knees, it’s a never ending search for pretty but comfy shoes.  I still miss my 3 inch heels but my doctor already warned me to steer clear…


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> I need to check out the slingbacks!  With my bad knees, it’s a never ending search for pretty but comfy shoes.  I still miss my 3 inch heels but my doctor already warned me to steer clear…


I know the feeling! They’re comfy. They’re not narrow. And they’re low. they also come in natural leopard which I might pick up later depending on how these work. But, every shoe is comfy in the store lol. I’ve had ankle cartilege replacement surgery, so I can no longer wear my favorite diors (pic below) . but I cannot bear to give them up.

Re RTW, I’m still not 100% convinced that a low squared toe shoe goes with full, pleated, thick cotton maxi skirt. I’ve seen nuns IRL in square toed low heels and full, long, dark pleated skirts. SA convinced me that the low heels would be perfect with these Dior separates. (Part of me thinks calf hair designer collaboration black birkenstock arizonas would work better lol) The othe rpart of me is wondering if the blue leopard shoe is muted enough to mix with the palm skirt







@helwynn, welcome!  I haven’t seen the puffer coat IRL yet, but it’s really cute in the pics above ! hope you can get it!


----------



## helwynn

Thanks @880 ! Hoping to get the opinion of the community before I decide


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> I know the feeling! They’re comfy. They’re not narrow. And they’re low. they also come in natural leopard which I might pick up later depending on how these work. But, every shoe is comfy in the store lol. I’ve had ankle cartilege replacement surgery, so I can no longer wear my favorite diors (pic below) . but I cannot bear to give them up.
> 
> Re RTW, I’m still not 100% convinced that a low squared toe shoe goes with full, pleated, thick cotton maxi skirt. I’ve seen nuns IRL in square toed low heels and full, long, dark pleated skirts. SA convinced me that the low heels would be perfect with these Dior separates. (Part of me thinks calf hair designer collaboration black birkenstock arizonas would work better lol) The othe rpart of me is wondering if the blue leopard shoe is muted enough to mix with the palm skirt
> 
> View attachment 5170175
> View attachment 5170181
> View attachment 5170182
> View attachment 5170183
> 
> 
> @helwynn, welcome!  I haven’t seen the puffer coat IRL yet, but it’s really cute in the pics above ! hope you can get it!


I’ll wait for you to test run the slingbacks ..lol.  Your off the shoulder top/jacket is my favorite of all your Dior pieces.  I love how you dress it up or down…so versatile!  I really loved it with your moncler shorts too but it also looks fantastic with your skirt and pants here.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> I’ll wait for you to test run the slingbacks ..lol.  Your off the shoulder top/jacket is my favorite of all your Dior pieces.  I love how you dress it up or down…so versatile!  I really loved it with your moncler shorts too but it also looks fantastic with your skirt and pants here.


Thanks so much! Will tell you as soon as I start wearing them! Next time, we will put shoe shopping on SA radar lol


----------



## couturequeen

Obsessed with my new bomber.


----------



## Tasha1

Finally, I visited the Dior boutique. My leopard theme was short, neither my shape nor my size. 
@880 
the leopard denim jacket was a disaster on me, too bulky
those leopard shoes didn't fit me
the blue dress with a red stripe was  short for my height
but I bought a sweater, the last pic.

The first pic-- need a size up, love the jacket,  hope they will find my size. 
And in September the cruise collection 2022 is arriving. 

Dear American ladies, fine when you generously share your pics. Here, I can only dream of your choices.


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> Finally, I visited the Dior boutique. My leopard theme was short, neither my shape nor my size.
> @880
> the leopard denim jacket was a disaster on me, too bulky
> those leopard shoes didn't fit me
> the blue dress with a red stripe was  short for my height
> but I bought a sweater, the last pic.
> 
> The first pic-- need a size up, love the jacket,  hope they will find my size.
> And in September the cruise collection 2022 is arriving.
> 
> Dear American ladies, fine when you generously share your pics. Here, I can only dream of your choices.
> 
> View attachment 5173548
> View attachment 5173549
> View attachment 5173550


Oh @Tasha1, I’m so sorry they didn’t have your size in the styles you wanted. I’m glad you got the sweater, and cruise 2022 is coming! Love the tulle skirt!  Hugs


----------



## xiaoxiao

Tasha1 said:


> Finally, I visited the Dior boutique. My leopard theme was short, neither my shape nor my size.
> @880
> the leopard denim jacket was a disaster on me, too bulky
> those leopard shoes didn't fit me
> the blue dress with a red stripe was  short for my height
> but I bought a sweater, the last pic.
> 
> The first pic-- need a size up, love the jacket,  hope they will find my size.
> And in September the cruise collection 2022 is arriving.
> 
> Dear American ladies, fine when you generously share your pics. Here, I can only dream of your choices.
> 
> View attachment 5173548
> View attachment 5173549
> View attachment 5173550



Oh my goodness I am in love with that jacket in the first pix!!!


----------



## Tasha1

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh my goodness I am in love with that jacket in the first pix!!!



me too, hope to get my size



880 said:


> Love the tulle skirt!


thank you, I wear the skirt all year around, comfortable and easy to team with everything


----------



## noegirl

Ran to the boutique for a couple of cardigans. Tried on pants and this leopard sweater as well. The sweater is very boxy and this was too big. My SA is going to bring in a smaller size.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I know the feeling! They’re comfy. They’re not narrow. And they’re low. they also come in natural leopard which I might pick up later depending on how these work. But, every shoe is comfy in the store lol. I’ve had ankle cartilege replacement surgery, so I can no longer wear my favorite diors (pic below) . but I cannot bear to give them up.
> 
> Re RTW, I’m still not 100% convinced that a low squared toe shoe goes with full, pleated, thick cotton maxi skirt. I’ve seen nuns IRL in square toed low heels and full, long, dark pleated skirts. SA convinced me that the low heels would be perfect with these Dior separates. (Part of me thinks calf hair designer collaboration black birkenstock arizonas would work better lol) The othe rpart of me is wondering if the blue leopard shoe is muted enough to mix with the palm skirt
> 
> View attachment 5170175
> View attachment 5170181
> View attachment 5170182
> View attachment 5170183
> 
> 
> @helwynn, welcome!  I haven’t seen the puffer coat IRL yet, but it’s really cute in the pics above ! hope you can get it!



Go with your instincts because you have a great sense of proportions and what works best for/on you


----------



## papertiger

Tasha1 said:


> Finally, I visited the Dior boutique. My leopard theme was short, neither my shape nor my size.
> @880
> the leopard denim jacket was a disaster on me, too bulky
> those leopard shoes didn't fit me
> the blue dress with a red stripe was  short for my height
> but I bought a sweater, the last pic.
> 
> The first pic-- need a size up, love the jacket,  hope they will find my size.
> And in September the cruise collection 2022 is arriving.
> 
> Dear American ladies, fine when you generously share your pics. Here, I can only dream of your choices.
> 
> View attachment 5173548
> View attachment 5173549
> View attachment 5173550



I realise we only have 1 pic to go on but I don't think the jacket looks a disaster, but if it didn't feel right then bye bye leopard. There will always be amazing things coming in.


----------



## Tasha1

noegirl said:


> The sweater is very boxy and this was too big.



I had the same issue, got a size down, and it was the same, even the leopard denim jacket was boxy as well


papertiger said:


> but I don't think the jacket looks a disaster


do you mean my pic?

the jacket is very stretchy,  that's why i  managed to fit in, and my back was not complemented, my boobs were very pressed. But the fabric and  the cut are amazing


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Go with your instincts because you have a great sense of proportions and what works best for/on you


Thanks for your kind words, @papertiger. I value them, and your opinion generally, very much.

@Tasha1, the knit grey leopard bag jacket did not fit me either. Am thinking the bar jacket pattern, even in a stretchy knit, differs too much in shoulder to waist ratio,  even when I go up a size. The pattern is sadly not for my current body type. On the other hand, the bar jacket is usually priced the highest, so not fitting into one saves some money for other things  I did love the sweater that you ended up getting! Hugs


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> I did love the sweater that you ended up getting! Hugs



thank you, dear, it is a good buy
the worse thing I heard yesterday is a new price increase

My SA said that some customers of hers fit in any garment and they can buy remotely with ease, as for me, I need to try on everything


----------



## jp824

Tasha1 said:


> Finally, I visited the Dior boutique. My leopard theme was short, neither my shape nor my size.
> @880
> the leopard denim jacket was a disaster on me, too bulky
> those leopard shoes didn't fit me
> the blue dress with a red stripe was  short for my height
> but I bought a sweater, the last pic.
> 
> The first pic-- need a size up, love the jacket,  hope they will find my size.
> And in September the cruise collection 2022 is arriving.
> 
> Dear American ladies, fine when you generously share your pics. Here, I can only dream of your choices.
> 
> View attachment 5173548
> View attachment 5173549
> View attachment 5173550


The sweater is adorable!  The jacket in the first pic looks great as well.  I hope they find your size!


----------



## 880

Just saw the looks for cruise. Not for my body type or lifestyle. There’s a harness worn over white gauzy Grecian looking ensembles. And a breastplate looking thing. And a denim fishnet or mesh tank top. Sorry I cannot seem to post it here.


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Just saw the looks for cruise. Not for my body type or lifestyle. There’s a harness worn over white gauzy Grecian looking ensembles. And a breastplate looking thing. And a denim fishnet or mesh tank top. Sorry I cannot seem to post it here.


@880 Completely agree with you.  I actually find the harness thing pictured below disturbing and the other Grecian ensembles do not suit me at all. The stripe dress is the only one I am considering since it’s a cut that works for me.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> @880 Completely agree with you.  I actually find the harness thing pictured below disturbing and the other Grecian ensembles do not suit me at all. The stripe dress is the only one I am considering since it’s a cut that works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177077
> 
> View attachment 5177081


Oh, that’s a relief! A normal dress ! I should have scrolled further lol! the striped would look so nice on you! Hugs


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Oh, that’s a relief! A normal dress ! I should have scrolled further lol! the striped would look so nice on you! Hugs


Thank you!  It was slim pickings and even with the stripe dress, I think I would have preferred in a solid color or a different print.


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> Just saw the looks for cruise. Not for my body type or lifestyle.



join your club


----------



## platanoparty

Hello RTW fans, i was curious if you prefer to buy in boutique or at a department store? I’m going to hopefully buy a few pieces this week and was curious if there were pros or cons to consider. For reference I’ve only bought Chanel RTW and I always do that in boutique. Thank you!


----------



## fibbi

platanoparty said:


> Hello RTW fans, i was curious if you prefer to buy in boutique or at a department store? I’m going to hopefully buy a few pieces this week and was curious if there were pros or cons to consider. For reference I’ve only bought Chanel RTW and I always do that in boutique. Thank you!


In Canada there are not many department stores that (only nordstorm and holts but i always think the selection is limited). I'd prefer to buy in boutique.


----------



## averagejoe

platanoparty said:


> Hello RTW fans, i was curious if you prefer to buy in boutique or at a department store? I’m going to hopefully buy a few pieces this week and was curious if there were pros or cons to consider. For reference I’ve only bought Chanel RTW and I always do that in boutique. Thank you!


Dior RTW is only offered in their boutiques and brand-owned concessions in Canada (and I think that is standard around the world now). 

In Toronto, there is a Dior RTW concession at Saks, and while the selection is small, the SAs can transfer or pre-order pieces that are not available there. The benefit of buying from the Saks Dior concession is that Saks' promotional gift cards from their tiered sales events can be used at concessions like Louis Vuitton and Dior.


----------



## fibbi

Too


averagejoe said:


> Dior RTW is only offered in their boutiques and brand-owned concessions in Canada (and I think that is standard around the world now).
> 
> In Toronto, there is a Dior RTW concession at Saks, and while the selection is small, the SAs can transfer or pre-order pieces that are not available there. The benefit of buying from the Saks Dior concession is that Saks' promotional gift cards from their tiered sales events can be used at concessions like Louis Vuitton and Dior.


 Too bad no Saks in Vancouver …


----------



## 880

platanoparty said:


> Hello RTW fans, i was curious if you prefer to buy in boutique or at a department store? I’m going to hopefully buy a few pieces this week and was curious if there were pros or cons to consider. For reference I’ve only bought Chanel RTW and I always do that in boutique. Thank you!


I think boutique flagship always gets more selection (though the buy varies) and better service.   I believe Bergdorfs carries RTW, but not available on line? I’m a boutique only customer at Dior, chanel, brunello and other brands.


----------



## platanoparty

Thats all very helpful to know! The promos with Saks could be nice, the only problem for me is I don’t shop as much other departments at Saks so it may not benefit me as much as it would other regular customers. My local shops are in LA so lots of options, I’ll scope it out and see what’s available. To my understanding Dior doesn’t keep too much on display at the Beverly Hills location but there’s a lot in the stock room. Thank you everyone


----------



## Susaguil

880 said:


> +1 with @jp824 re reserving.
> 
> IMO, it seems like corporate strongly encourages SAs to presell the collections. I don’t mind this, bc I tend to go with my SAs recommendation and we have similar taste. (also, I do not want to sift through 50 looks myself to guess what could look good lol).


Totally agree! My SA has been incredible at curating the most important/best pieces of the season for me!!


----------



## Susaguil

880 said:


> I think boutique flagship always gets more selection (though the buy varies) and better service.   I believe Bergdorfs carries RTW, but not available on line? I’m a boutique only customer at Dior, chanel, brunello and other brands.


Yes Bergdorfs has Dior RTW and my SA explained they are bought like a flagship—they always have a huge assortment!!


----------



## periogirl28

Susaguil said:


> Totally agree! My SA has been incredible at curating the most important/best pieces of the season for me!!


Can we have more photos for inspiration please. I always love to see how Dior is worn in real life.


----------



## songan




----------



## 880

I was at Dior for an interim fitting, but my SA wanted me to try on some other things. The best of the items: a Persian lamb/astrakhan car length coat, a bracelet and some bags. DH also tried on a black coat collaboration with Peter Doig ( Dior coats run large). Persian Lamb Coat 29K USD; bracelet 76K USD ; art bag 7300 USD; st honore 4600 USD (prices are approximate as my memory is not the greatest). Notd: I adore the LD art bags, but they  are extremely heavy empty (somehow even heavier than regular LDs), so I haven’t bought any yet


----------



## xiaoxiao

love that Persian lamb car coat on you!!  amazing color.




880 said:


> I was at Dior for an interim fitting, but my SA wanted me to try on some other things. The best of the items: a Persian lamb/astrakhan car length coat, a bracelet and some bags. DH also tried on a black coat collaboration with Peter Doig ( Dior coats run large). Persian Lamb Coat 29K USD; bracelet 76K USD ; art bag 7300 USD; st honore 4600 USD (prices are approximate as my memory is not the greatest). Notd: I adore the LD art bags, but they  are extremely heavy empty (somehow even heavier than regular LDs), so I haven’t bought any yet
> View attachment 5182824
> View attachment 5182834
> View attachment 5182833
> View attachment 5182828
> View attachment 5182832


----------



## platanoparty

You look so cure @880 those pants are to die for. Always enjoy your RTW adventures. Would love to see your husbands coat too, trying to get some RTW for my husband on our upcoming anniversary and always welcome the inspo


----------



## lulilu

880 said:


> I was at Dior for an interim fitting, but my SA wanted me to try on some other things. The best of the items: a Persian lamb/astrakhan car length coat, a bracelet and some bags. DH also tried on a black coat collaboration with Peter Doig ( Dior coats run large). Persian Lamb Coat 29K USD; bracelet 76K USD ; art bag 7300 USD; st honore 4600 USD (prices are approximate as my memory is not the greatest). Notd: I adore the LD art bags, but they  are extremely heavy empty (somehow even heavier than regular LDs), so I haven’t bought any yet
> View attachment 5182824
> View attachment 5182834
> View attachment 5182833
> View attachment 5182828
> View attachment 5182832


I am confused.  Which of these beauties did you take home?  I love the bag.


----------



## 880

Thank you @xiaoxiao and @platanoparty. @platanoparty, I love Diors RTW for men, but my DH and I are 53, and he’s more brunello cuchinelli in style than Dior. But, he did buy a Dior pea coat which is much simpler and more classic than a lot of the other RTW pieces. The suiting seems to run full (odd considering how slim the women’s tailored Bar jackets are). In coats, DH is a 48 in both brunello and Dior, if that helps you ascertain sizing. Probably a size medium sweater. 

@lulilu, I love the bag too, and I might get it even though it’s heavy. Didnt purchase the coat or bracelet either. My SA just likes to pick stuff that he thinks would work on me, like the persian lamb. I tried it on, but I told him that  the last time I wore Persian Lamb was in HS in 1984 when my friends and i would go vintage shopping and find old lady PL with mink collars.

SA and jewelry manager also know that I’m not currently wearing WG, and stylistically Dior jewelry design, which is romantic and whimsical, isn’t really my aesthetic. Somehow they  see it as a challenge. The bracelet is the only thing that I might consider (DH likes it) but  they also know I would probably buy something like the WG diamond serpenti or another house‘s design for substantially less money 

since dior staff are so generous with their time for me, I also let the tailor know to take her time, so first four pics include some of the pieces that they’ve delivered recently Im still waiting on prefall alterations, bc I told the tailor that Im happy to take delivery after September 30 when the weather Is cooler.


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> I was at Dior for an interim fitting, but my SA wanted me to try on some other things. The best of the items: a Persian lamb/astrakhan car length coat, a bracelet and some bags. DH also tried on a black coat collaboration with Peter Doig ( Dior coats run large). Persian Lamb Coat 29K USD; bracelet 76K USD ; art bag 7300 USD; st honore 4600 USD (prices are approximate as my memory is not the greatest). Notd: I adore the LD art bags, but they  are extremely heavy empty (somehow even heavier than regular LDs), so I haven’t bought any yet
> View attachment 5182824
> View attachment 5182834
> View attachment 5182833
> View attachment 5182828
> View attachment 5182832


The astrakhan coat


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> The astrakhan coat


If you try it, it runs large and has no closure (though the Dior tailor can put some fastener on it. I think it was a 36 and I’m usually a size 40 Dior (at least). I can imagine it with one of your hats and the umbrella  hugs


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> If you try it, it runs large and has no closure (though the Dior tailor can put some fastener on it. I think it was a 36 and I’m usually a size 40 Dior (at least). I can imagine it with one of your hats and the umbrella  hugs


Could be quite the look for an afternoon stroll around the park!

Have yourself a lovely weekend!


----------



## Tasha1

@880 

that blue dress with red stripes,,  on you
I like it as well, but it was too short on me


----------



## dottiebbb

I love this thread! Really interested in Dior RTW. Has anyone tried on the new jean dress or skirt? This would be a great first piece for me, since my lifestyle is quite casual right now. I wonder the likelihood that it will go on sale.






I will be in Chicago next month and plan to stop by the boutique, my first time. Has anyone been there? I hope to find an SA who can help me shop remotely and send me sale info, if they would do that for a new customer.


----------



## NewBe

dottiebbb said:


> I love this thread! Really interested in Dior RTW. Has anyone tried on the new jean dress or skirt? This would be a great first piece for me, since my lifestyle is quite casual right now. I wonder the likelihood that it will go on sale.
> View attachment 5185824
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185827
> 
> 
> I will be in Chicago next month and plan to stop by the boutique, my first time. Has anyone been there? I hope to find an SA who can help me shop remotely and send me sale info, if they would do that for a new customer.


I have the skirt and loves it.  It’s really cute and ladylike.  The skirt really long through. I’m 5’4” and usually wears size 36 skirt for Dior. I do feel Dior size runs tighter than other brands. I’m usually a 34.  I have to kinda hold it up a little when walking stairs.
I personally think it is easily to maintain. it’s machine washable. (LOL, I accidentally put it in washing machine and it turned out fine). Have fun shopping.


----------



## may3545

dottiebbb said:


> I love this thread! Really interested in Dior RTW. Has anyone tried on the new jean dress or skirt? This would be a great first piece for me, since my lifestyle is quite casual right now. I wonder the likelihood that it will go on sale.
> View attachment 5185824
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185827
> 
> 
> I will be in Chicago next month and plan to stop by the boutique, my first time. Has anyone been there? I hope to find an SA who can help me shop remotely and send me sale info, if they would do that for a new customer.



I tried this on and ultimately decided to pass. I have the other pleated denim dress from the past season as well. It is actually very comfortable and flattering, consistent with the other dress sizes, and a great price point. I also passed on this, as I reserved another similar cut dress for Winter 2022 (the blue striped one). This also works well with other belts. My SA did say this dress was selling really well, but I hope you find one!


----------



## xiaoxiao

I have this dress and the pleated dress @may3545 mentioned. Both are very flattering in different ways. This dress has a high waist cut (so it sits just above my natural waist), and the bottom is shorter in the front and slightly longer at the back. The material is soft and quite lightweight. I opted to wear it with a different belt that I think suits me more, so it’s actually quite flexible in terms of changing up the look by changing the belt or shoes you are wearing.  This, to me, is relatively true to size, although If you are bustier I would size up.

I also tried on the skirt but compared to other skirts they are offering this season, it looks relatively plain. IMHO the dress is more versatile, although I must admit skirts are more fun to style.

I am in continental Europe fwiw, the dress in my regular size was sold out right away and had to be transferred from somewhere else. For some reasons our local stores always sell out of pretty much everything (the checkered skirts were sold out within a week) so I wouldn’t hold my breath for it to go on sale. At my store they don’t do transfer during sale, so depending on your size as well…. I am average build and height (size 38 and 40) so my sizes are the first ones to go. Good luck and have fun shopping!!! 



dottiebbb said:


> I love this thread! Really interested in Dior RTW. Has anyone tried on the new jean dress or skirt? This would be a great first piece for me, since my lifestyle is quite casual right now. I wonder the likelihood that it will go on sale.
> View attachment 5185824
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185827
> 
> 
> I will be in Chicago next month and plan to stop by the boutique, my first time. Has anyone been there? I hope to find an SA who can help me shop remotely and send me sale info, if they would do that for a new customer.


----------



## dottiebbb

NewBe said:


> I have the skirt and loves it.  It’s really cute and ladylike.  The skirt really long through. I’m 5’4” and usually wears size 36 skirt for Dior. I do feel Dior size runs tighter than other brands. I’m usually a 34.  I have to kinda hold it up a little when walking stairs.
> I personally think it is easily to maintain. it’s machine washable. (LOL, I accidentally put it in washing machine and it turned out fine). Have fun shopping.





may3545 said:


> I tried this on and ultimately decided to pass. I have the other pleated denim dress from the past season as well. It is actually very comfortable and flattering, consistent with the other dress sizes, and a great price point. I also passed on this, as I reserved another similar cut dress for Winter 2022 (the blue striped one). This also works well with other belts. My SA did say this dress was selling really well, but I hope you find one!





xiaoxiao said:


> I have this dress and the pleated dress @may3545 mentioned. Both are very flattering in different ways. This dress has a high waist cut (so it sits just above my natural waist), and the bottom is shorter in the front and slightly longer at the back. The material is soft and quite lightweight. I opted to wear it with a different belt that I think suits me more, so it’s actually quite flexible in terms of changing up the look by changing the belt or shoes you are wearing.  This, to me, is relatively true to size, although If you are bustier I would size up.
> 
> I also tried on the skirt but compared to other skirts they are offering this season, it looks relatively plain. IMHO the dress is more versatile, although I must admit skirts are more fun to style.
> 
> I am in continental Europe fwiw, the dress in my regular size was sold out right away and had to be transferred from somewhere else. For some reasons our local stores always sell out of pretty much everything (the checkered skirts were sold out within a week) so I wouldn’t hold my breath for it to go on sale. At my store they don’t do transfer during sale, so depending on your size as well…. I am average build and height (size 38 and 40) so my sizes are the first ones to go. Good luck and have fun shopping!!!



What a wealth of knowledge here! Thank you so much! I will definitely visit the Chicago boutique next month and see what they have. I'm usually a size 38, and I'd like to figure out my Dior size for remote shopping (I live in North Carolina), but it sounds like their sizing is pretty inconsistent. I also want to try the rose gold "Oui" ring and pick up a Mitzah and perfume from the privee line.


----------



## xiaoxiao

dottiebbb said:


> What a wealth of knowledge here! Thank you so much! I will definitely visit the Chicago boutique next month and see what they have. I'm usually a size 38, and I'd like to figure out my Dior size for remote shopping (I live in North Carolina), but it sounds like their sizing is pretty inconsistent. I also want to try the rose gold "Oui" ring and pick up a Mitzah and perfume from the privee line.



yes! Def should try them on. I was told that in the states for some clients they will send a bunch of stuff to you to try on and only keep the ones you like (cough Cough certain VIP told me you know who you are   ) so maybe down the road you could ask your sales to do the same for you, this way you get to try them on before committing. Good luck and have fun! Pls do come and post pix so we can all live vicariously through you!


----------



## may3545

dottiebbb said:


> What a wealth of knowledge here! Thank you so much! I will definitely visit the Chicago boutique next month and see what they have. I'm usually a size 38, and I'd like to figure out my Dior size for remote shopping (I live in North Carolina), but it sounds like their sizing is pretty inconsistent. I also want to try the rose gold "Oui" ring and pick up a Mitzah and perfume from the privee line.


Dior offers a "consignment" option where they send you minimum of $10k of merchandise for you to try before you buy. It usually is RTW, but they can also throw in accessories. You have about 2 days to try and then send back. You are charged whatever you keep. It's super easy and convenient, so you can try multiple sizes. The issue I've had though is not everything is available, size wise. I've had issues tracking down my sizes, to be honest, so I've started reserving pieces in advance with 50% deposit.


----------



## periogirl28

I like that Dior tries their best for regular customers. My SA has offered to either send whatever I want to try on at home or she will bring it for me. There is no minimum total set for where I am. The store is only 3 blocks away, so I can do this at my leisure at home but I do like the atmosphere of being at the store when it’s pretty empty, browsing the home section and trying on lots of things for fun. Just bought more baby Dior yesterday, with some on hold. ☺️


----------



## periogirl28

Super cute, feel like Little Black Riding Hood. A/W 21 styled by me. Crepe black hooded Bar jacket, grey skirt. Jacket is one size too big, but may be altered to fit.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Got the zodiac sweater! Had to have it ordered in as they didn't have my size. It'll be so handy in a few weeks.
Also realized I'm unfortunately not a tulle person...


----------



## platanoparty

Aelfaerie said:


> Got the zodiac sweater! Had to have it ordered in as they didn't have my size. It'll be so handy in a few weeks.
> Also realized I'm unfortunately not a tulle person...
> View attachment 5188248


You look beautiful and so elegant! I was curious if this was soft and warm or a little light? Trying to debate buying this one now that I live in a sunnier area and can’t justify my typical sweaters and jackets as much.


----------



## 880

Last night was the private opening of the Dior exhibit and cocktail party in Brooklyn which was exceptionally beautifully curated  with guests and Dior people (in Dior clothing) coming in from all over (I think mainly the US and Paris). (I’m not a VIP in terms of spend, but DH and I have a good relationship with my SA, thus the very generous invite; dior even provided transportation to the event)

Here are some pics: theDJ was wearing a cute dior jacket that looked like the amour collection? The portrait of Mr. dior was comprised of tiny Marilyn Monroe photos. There was a gallery of toile; a great room with projected images of clouds onto a dior lattwice ceiling; dior gowns suspended from the walls; and smaller rooms filled with photo and video dior fashion chronology; and then a cocktail with people wandering around in Dior. There was a very photogenic couple, one of whom was wearing the camo Peter Doig Collaboration with Kim Jones jacket. Everyone else (but us) was really tall and thin lol. It was actually great incentive to go home and go on a diet in order to fit into the RTW


----------



## 880

Here are some more pics of the RTW on guests and in the exhibit. There was a fabulous guest wearing raspberry TDJ shorts, hoodie, hat and shoes, but my phone died, so i had to stop taking pics


----------



## dottiebbb

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5187642
> 
> Super cute, feel like Little Black Riding Hood. A/W 21 styled by me. Crepe black hooded Bar jacket, grey skirt. Jacket is one size too big, but may be altered to fit.





Aelfaerie said:


> Got the zodiac sweater! Had to have it ordered in as they didn't have my size. It'll be so handy in a few weeks.
> Also realized I'm unfortunately not a tulle person...
> View attachment 5188248



You both look beautiful! I love every piece I see on this thread.


----------



## snibor

880 said:


> Last night was the private opening of the Dior exhibit and cocktail party in Brooklyn which was exceptionally beautifully curated  with guests and Dior people (in Dior clothing) coming in from all over (I think mainly the US and Paris). (I’m not a VIP in terms of spend, but DH and I have a good relationship with my SA, thus the very generous invite; dior even provided transportation to the event)
> 
> Here are some pics: theDJ was wearing a cute dior jacket that looked like the amour collection? The portrait of Mr. dior was comprised of tiny Marilyn Monroe photos. There was a gallery of toile; a great room with projected images of clouds onto a dior lattwice ceiling; dior gowns suspended from the walls; and smaller rooms filled with photo and video dior fashion chronology; and then a cocktail with people wandering around in Dior. There was a very photogenic couple, one of whom was wearing the camo Peter Doig Collaboration with Kim Jones jacket. Everyone else (but us) was really tall and thin lol. It was actually great incentive to go home and go on a diet in order to fit into the RTW
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188763
> View attachment 5188722
> View attachment 5188724
> View attachment 5188725
> View attachment 5188726
> View attachment 5188727
> View attachment 5188729
> View attachment 5188730
> View attachment 5188731
> View attachment 5188732
> View attachment 5188733
> View attachment 5188735


How fabulous!


----------



## xiaoxiao

fabulous!!!! Did you see anyone wearing the same piece? 




880 said:


> Here are some more pics of the RTW on guests and in the exhibit. There was a fabulous guest wearing raspberry TDJ shorts, hoodie, hat and shoes, but my phone died, so i had to stop taking pics
> 
> View attachment 5188749
> View attachment 5188750
> View attachment 5188751
> View attachment 5188752
> View attachment 5188753
> View attachment 5188754
> View attachment 5188755
> View attachment 5188756
> View attachment 5188757
> View attachment 5188759
> View attachment 5188760
> View attachment 5188761


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> Here are some more pics of the RTW on guests and in the exhibit. There was a fabulous guest wearing raspberry TDJ shorts, hoodie, hat and shoes, but my phone died, so i had to stop taking pics
> 
> View attachment 5188749
> View attachment 5188750
> View attachment 5188751
> View attachment 5188752
> View attachment 5188753
> View attachment 5188754
> View attachment 5188755
> View attachment 5188756
> View attachment 5188757
> View attachment 5188759
> View attachment 5188760
> View attachment 5188761


Nice! Thanks for sharing. Got to see this when it was first exhibited in Paris at the Musée des Arts Décoratifs for Dior's 70th anniversary. Seems so long ago now.


----------



## Aelfaerie

platanoparty said:


> You look beautiful and so elegant! I was curious if this was soft and warm or a little light? Trying to debate buying this one now that I live in a sunnier area and can’t justify my typical sweaters and jackets as much.


Thank you! It's very warm despite being so lightweight. Reminds me of Loro Piana, but with the Dior house motif designs.


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> Last night was the private opening of the Dior exhibit and cocktail party in Brooklyn which was exceptionally beautifully curated  with guests and Dior people (in Dior clothing) coming in from all over (I think mainly the US and Paris). (I’m not a VIP in terms of spend, but DH and I have a good relationship with my SA, thus the very generous invite; dior even provided transportation to the event)
> 
> Here are some pics: theDJ was wearing a cute dior jacket that looked like the amour collection? The portrait of Mr. dior was comprised of tiny Marilyn Monroe photos. There was a gallery of toile; a great room with projected images of clouds onto a dior lattwice ceiling; dior gowns suspended from the walls; and smaller rooms filled with photo and video dior fashion chronology; and then a cocktail with people wandering around in Dior. There was a very photogenic couple, one of whom was wearing the camo Peter Doig Collaboration with Kim Jones jacket. Everyone else (but us) was really tall and thin lol. It was actually great incentive to go home and go on a diet in order to fit into the RTW
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188763
> View attachment 5188722
> View attachment 5188724
> View attachment 5188725
> View attachment 5188726
> View attachment 5188727
> View attachment 5188729
> View attachment 5188730
> View attachment 5188731
> View attachment 5188732
> View attachment 5188733
> View attachment 5188735


Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> Here are some more pics of the RTW on guests and in the exhibit. There was a fabulous guest wearing raspberry TDJ shorts, hoodie, hat and shoes, but my phone died, so i had to stop taking pics
> 
> View attachment 5188749
> View attachment 5188750
> View attachment 5188751
> View attachment 5188752
> View attachment 5188753
> View attachment 5188754
> View attachment 5188755
> View attachment 5188756
> View attachment 5188757
> View attachment 5188759
> View attachment 5188760
> View attachment 5188761


I wish I was there! Too bad the exhibition isn't coming to Toronto.


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Last night was the private opening of the Dior exhibit and cocktail party in Brooklyn which was exceptionally beautifully curated  with guests and Dior people (in Dior clothing) coming in from all over (I think mainly the US and Paris). (I’m not a VIP in terms of spend, but DH and I have a good relationship with my SA, thus the very generous invite; dior even provided transportation to the event)
> 
> Here are some pics: theDJ was wearing a cute dior jacket that looked like the amour collection? The portrait of Mr. dior was comprised of tiny Marilyn Monroe photos. There was a gallery of toile; a great room with projected images of clouds onto a dior lattwice ceiling; dior gowns suspended from the walls; and smaller rooms filled with photo and video dior fashion chronology; and then a cocktail with people wandering around in Dior. There was a very photogenic couple, one of whom was wearing the camo Peter Doig Collaboration with Kim Jones jacket. Everyone else (but us) was really tall and thin lol. It was actually great incentive to go home and go on a diet in order to fit into the RTW
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188763
> View attachment 5188722
> View attachment 5188724
> View attachment 5188725
> View attachment 5188726
> View attachment 5188727
> View attachment 5188729
> View attachment 5188730
> View attachment 5188731
> View attachment 5188732
> View attachment 5188733
> View attachment 5188735


Fabulous pics and looks like a great time.  My Hudson Yards SA invited A and I to a private tour tonight of the Dior exhibit.  It is amazing and A just loved it.  She also ended up raiding my closet for something Dior to wear…lol.


----------



## periogirl28

SA managed to get me both in 34 so I tried them on but decided Red Riding Hood was too much. Went home with the black Bar. Perfect fit, no alterations needed.


----------



## Panthere2015

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5190558
> View attachment 5190559
> 
> SA managed to get me both in 34 so I tried them on but decided Red Riding Hood was too much. Went home with the black Bar. Perfect fit, no alterations needed.


Beautiful jackets. I’m considering getting the red. Just saw one in tweed on the website.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Sorry for the messy background… went to a dinner party last night: dior belt and dress from last season. I love dresses that have pockets!!!


----------



## jp824

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5190558
> View attachment 5190559
> 
> SA managed to get me both in 34 so I tried them on but decided Red Riding Hood was too much. Went home with the black Bar. Perfect fit, no alterations needed.


Love the hooded bar jackets on you.  I ended up with the black one as well. I didn’t think I would like the hood but I loved it once I tried it on.


----------



## jp824

xiaoxiao said:


> Sorry for the messy background… went to a dinner party last night: dior belt and dress from last season. I love dresses that have pockets!!!
> 
> View attachment 5190723


J, I love seeing you wear this dress!


----------



## xiaoxiao

jp824 said:


> J, I love seeing you wear this dress!



thank you J! Funny thing is I do think of you when I wear this too!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Fabulous pics and looks like a great time.  My Hudson Yards SA invited A and I to a private tour tonight of the Dior exhibit.  It is amazing and A just loved it.  She also ended up raiding my closet for something Dior to wear…lol.


Yay! Pls post pics; you and A together in Dior would be so cute! Hope to see you soon! Hugs
@xiaoxiao, love the dress, the belt, and your hair!
forgot to mention, the day of the exhibit opening, I took my mom to Dior and she bought a top, trousers (I have the same print in the hoodie dress), a tulle  skirt and shoes that I can have after she’s worn them to her events next month  she was worried bc she thought the top and trousers looked like pajamas, and I was like, um, no   it’s good bc I didn’t feel like buying a  tulle skirt bc of limited usage lol


----------



## periogirl28

My dear SA, who is the in-house RTW specialist, has invited me to consider attending a Couture event at the flagship store next week. The Paris petit mains are flying in to take measurement and there are concurrent events involving special edition Lady Diors, the Savoir Faire of a Bar Jacket and exhibits of fine jewellery. I said I will miss it due to other commitments but he has told me I can decide to begin an project at any other time. Surprised with a gift of a Cruise 2022 tote and a Couture catalogue to start my research.


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5191103
> 
> My dear SA, who is the in-house RTW specialist, has invited me to consider attending a Couture event at the flagship store next week. The Paris petit mains are flying in to take measurement and there are concurrent events involving special edition Lady Diors, the Savoir Faire of a Bar Jacket and exhibits of fine jewellery. I said I will miss it due to other commitments but he has told me I can decide to begin an project at any other time. Surprised with a gift of a Cruise 2022 tote and a Couture catalogue to start my research.


This is so exciting! I am so happy for you and hope you will update whenever you consider starting your project!


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> This is so exciting! I am so happy for you and hope you will update whenever you consider starting your project!


Thank you. I need to be able to get to Paris for 2 fittings. I am sure your SA will offer this to you as well.


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Yay! Pls post pics; you and A together in Dior would be so cute! Hope to see you soon! Hugs
> @xiaoxiao, love the dress, the belt, and your hair!
> forgot to mention, the day of the exhibit opening, I took my mom to Dior and she bought a top, trousers (I have the same print in the hoodie dress), a tulle  skirt and shoes that I can have after she’s worn them to her events next month  she was worried bc she thought the top and trousers looked like pajamas, and I was like, um, no   it’s good bc I didn’t feel like buying a  tulle skirt bc of limited usage lol
> 
> View attachment 5191099
> View attachment 5191100


Your mom looks great.  You finally brought her over to the Dior side! 
I posted this pic with A in the Dior in Action thread as well. She loved the exhibit.
Let’s plan another night out once you’re back!


----------



## xiaoxiao

880 said:


> Yay! Pls post pics; you and A together in Dior would be so cute! Hope to see you soon! Hugs
> @xiaoxiao, love the dress, the belt, and your hair!
> forgot to mention, the day of the exhibit opening, I took my mom to Dior and she bought a top, trousers (I have the same print in the hoodie dress), a tulle  skirt and shoes that I can have after she’s worn them to her events next month  she was worried bc she thought the top and trousers looked like pajamas, and I was like, um, no   it’s good bc I didn’t feel like buying a  tulle skirt bc of limited usage lol
> 
> View attachment 5191099
> View attachment 5191100



Thank you!!! And what a blessing to have your mom so close to you.  and she looks absolutely adorable and hip! Consider me as a fan.


----------



## xiaoxiao

jp824 said:


> Your mom looks great.  You finally brought her over to the Dior side!
> I posted this pic with A in the Dior in Action thread as well. She loved the exhibit.
> Let’s plan another night out once you’re back!



Aswwww you two. Have fun ladies! Do take a pix for me please!


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5191103
> 
> My dear SA, who is the in-house RTW specialist, has invited me to consider attending a Couture event at the flagship store next week. The Paris petit mains are flying in to take measurement and there are concurrent events involving special edition Lady Diors, the Savoir Faire of a Bar Jacket and exhibits of fine jewellery. I said I will miss it due to other commitments but he has told me I can decide to begin an project at any other time. Surprised with a gift of a Cruise 2022 tote and a Couture catalogue to start my research.



this is so exciting!! Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## xiaoxiao

The other day during school run, loving the jeans collection from dior! I feel put together and casual at the same time.


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> this is so exciting!! Looking forward to hearing more.


Gotta work out this Covid travel thing first.


----------



## periogirl28

Wearing Hermes cashmere casquette, Baby Dior + Dior at Covent Garden and Liberty’s. Casual Saturday out. Apologies for not great photos.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> Gotta work out this Covid travel thing first.



gosh, I really hope you could soon!


----------



## dottiebbb

xiaoxiao said:


> The other day during school run, loving the jeans collection from dior! I feel put together and casual at the same time.



Looks great! Love it with the belt and sneakers. This is why I want the jean dress, to look put together during school runs!


----------



## xiaoxiao

dottiebbb said:


> Looks great! Love it with the belt and sneakers. This is why I want the jean dress, to look put together during school runs!



you should totally get it.  very versatile, went to dinner with it too with a different belt and shoes and still worked. They have another pair of jeans they called them the couture jeans or something like that, and those are my favorite jeans right now! Can’t do the skinny jeans anymore since I earned my Covid-19 pounds…


----------



## melisande

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5190558
> View attachment 5190559
> 
> SA managed to get me both in 34 so I tried them on but decided Red Riding Hood was too much. Went home with the black Bar. Perfect fit, no alterations needed.



So this fits smaller than the current single-breasted wool/silk bar jacket? Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

melisande said:


> So this fits smaller than the current single-breasted wool/silk bar jacket? Thanks!


I am not sure. My original single breasted Bar I took the 36 and had that altered. I personally find Dior sizes vary quite a bit from season to season even for the same classic items. Best to try in person if possible.


----------



## melisande

periogirl28 said:


> I am not sure. My original single breasted Bar I took the 36 and had that altered. I personally find Dior sizes vary quite a bit from season to season even for the same classic items. Best to try in person if possible.


Thank you! Out of curiosity, may I please ask what year your original jacket is from?  Thanks again!


----------



## periogirl28

melisande said:


> Thank you! Out of curiosity, may I please ask what year your original jacket is from?  Thanks again!


My original Bar is from 2018 I think. I need to go and check.


----------



## melisande

periogirl28 said:


> My original Bar is from 2018 I think. I need to go and check.


Thank you so much -- I didn't mean to put you to any trouble!


----------



## dottiebbb

xiaoxiao said:


> you should totally get it.  very versatile, went to dinner with it too with a different belt and shoes and still worked. They have another pair of jeans they called them the couture jeans or something like that, and those are my favorite jeans right now! Can’t do the skinny jeans anymore since I earned my Covid-19 pounds…



Love these jeans! I'm done with skinny jeans, too.


----------



## periogirl28

melisande said:


> Thank you so much -- I didn't mean to put you to any trouble!


No worries!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Your mom looks great.  You finally brought her over to the Dior side!
> I posted this pic with A in the Dior in Action thread as well. She loved the exhibit.
> Let’s plan another night out once you’re back!


I love this pic of the two of you! how fabulous to share your dior experience! you and A are so adorabler together! yes, absolutely, lets have another ngiht out! or shopping! or both!
thank you @xiaoxiao ! i wish you were here too! You look super svelte in the dinner outfit!


----------



## 880

@melisande, I have a larger waist and broader shoulder than normal for my size. I take a chanel 40 RTW jacket, and I agree with @periogirl28 that it is best to try on the Dior RTW Bc sizes vary a lot.
the Dior hooded bar jacket fits my waist n a 42 (but I normally cannot do any non stretchy winter bar jacket bc of the fitted waist). But DH felt the oversized hood swamped me (I’m short and he’s tired of my love of hoods)
i am a 38 Dior hooded dress (elastic waist)
34 Dior sweat pant (elastic waist)
40 Dior palm skirt (elastic waist only; I could have taken a 38)
42 plus (enlarged) fitted waist Dior cotton skirt
40 Dior tie dye jacket
42 plus fitted Dior sleeveless jacket (enlarged)
38 Dior leopard denim jacket (this is the one that @Tasha1 said was way too big for her)
38 all brunello cuchinelli pants
36 Dior Persian lamb coat
I am between a S and a M j’adior t shirt, so I go larger.
MGC used to design for Valentino, for V jacket, I am embarrassed to admit, a size 14.

HTH


----------



## melisande

880 said:


> @melisande, I have a larger waist and broader shoulder than normal for my size. I take a chanel 40 RTW jacket, and I agree with @periogirl28 that it is best to try on the Dior RTW Bc sizes vary a lot.
> the Dior hooded bar jacket fits my waist n a 42 (but I normally cannot do any non stretchy winter bar jacket bc of the fitted waist). But DH felt the oversized hood swamped me (I’m short and he’s tired of my love of hoods)
> i am a 38 Dior hooded dress (elastic waist)
> 34 Dior sweat pant (elastic waist)
> 40 Dior palm skirt (elastic waist only; I could have taken a 38)
> 42 plus (enlarged) fitted waist Dior cotton skirt
> 40 Dior tie dye jacket
> 42 plus fitted Dior sleeveless jacket (enlarged)
> 38 Dior leopard denim jacket (this is the one that @Tasha1 said was way too big for her)
> 38 all brunello cuchinelli pants
> 36 Dior Persian lamb coat
> I am between a S and a M j’adior t shirt, so I go larger.
> MGC used to design for Valentino, for V jacket, I am embarrassed to admit, a size 14.
> 
> HTH


This does help, so much. Thank you very, very much!


----------



## 880

My newest dior RTW purchase, from a lovely SA in Rome who can pull up all my sizes from NYC
an off the shoulder dress in midnight blue (a cousin to my favorite off the shoulder top in black; oddly the top is called a sleeveless blazer, and both are sized differently). Dior had to let out/reconstruct the size 42 top substantially (three weeks and two fittings) whereas the 42 dress is perfect. I also limited myself to pieces that were not available in NYC. Was going to buy a mesh book tote (the only model with a full size removable pocketed insert in tone on tone oblique (for anyone interested in an insert that can be used in your other book totes), but i didnt want to carry it for the rest of my trip.


----------



## xiaoxiao

I. Love. This!!!!!! Can’t wait for modeling pix. 



880 said:


> My newest dior RTW purchase, from a lovely SA in Rome who can pull up all my sizes from NYC
> an off the shoulder dress in midnight blue (a cousin to my favorite off the shoulder top in black; oddly the top is called a sleeveless blazer, and both are sized differently). Dior had to let out/reconstruct the size 42 top substantially (three weeks and two fittings) whereas the 42 dress is perfect. I also limited myself to pieces that were not available in NYC. Was going to buy a mesh book tote (the only model with a full size removable pocketed insert in tone on tone oblique (for anyone interested in an insert that can be used in your other book totes), but i didnt want to carry it for the rest of my trip.
> View attachment 5194665


----------



## Love Of My Life

880 said:


> @melisande, I have a larger waist and broader shoulder than normal for my size. I take a chanel 40 RTW jacket, and I agree with @periogirl28 that it is best to try on the Dior RTW Bc sizes vary a lot.
> the Dior hooded bar jacket fits my waist n a 42 (but I normally cannot do any non stretchy winter bar jacket bc of the fitted waist). But DH felt the oversized hood swamped me (I’m short and he’s tired of my love of hoods)
> i am a 38 Dior hooded dress (elastic waist)
> 34 Dior sweat pant (elastic waist)
> 40 Dior palm skirt (elastic waist only; I could have taken a 38)
> 42 plus (enlarged) fitted waist Dior cotton skirt
> 40 Dior tie dye jacket
> 42 plus fitted Dior sleeveless jacket (enlarged)
> 38 Dior leopard denim jacket (this is the one that @Tasha1 said was way too big for her)
> 38 all brunello cuchinelli pants
> 36 Dior Persian lamb coat
> I am between a S and a M j’adior t shirt, so I go larger.
> MGC used to design for Valentino, for V jacket, I am embarrassed to admit, a size 14.
> 
> HTH



NO reason to be embarrassed about a size.. its the look & fit that count..
One of the designers that I favor I wear a 6 & at times can go up to a 12.
Every fabric fits & drapes differently & size reflects that, IMO


----------



## 880

Dior sent me the size 42 dress minus the inside button, so when they fixed it, they also sent flowers to the hotel. Not the best pic — DH doesn’t really know how to take an action pic lol (the pic in the closet shows the color better imo


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Dior sent me the size 42 dress minus the inside button, so when they fixed it, they also sent flowers to the hotel. Not the best pic — DH doesn’t really know how to take an action pic lol (the pic in the closet shows the color better imo
> View attachment 5194787
> View attachment 5194805
> View attachment 5194820


Love that dress on you!  I hope you’re having a blast.  Can’t wait to hear all about your trip!


----------



## may3545

Wearing last season’s denim pleated dress.


----------



## xiaoxiao

880 said:


> Dior sent me the size 42 dress minus the inside button, so when they fixed it, they also sent flowers to the hotel. Not the best pic — DH doesn’t really know how to take an action pic lol (the pic in the closet shows the color better imo
> View attachment 5194787
> View attachment 5194805
> View attachment 5194820



love it love it love it!!!


----------



## Meta

Knitted Bar jacket and Fall/Winter 2021 denim dress.


----------



## fibbi

Ok , finally I am getting my first Dior RTW! Excited to share my news skirt! (It needs alternations or I need to loose another 10lb . )I am going to pick up next week.


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> My newest dior RTW purchase,



congrats, impeccable on you, Dior has great cuts and gorgeous fabrics. The colour is also sophisticated. Enjoy!!!


----------



## jp824

I wasn’t planning on getting the denim skirt since I already bought the dress.  However, the dress is so comfy that I ended up getting the skirt too.


----------



## Nadin22

jp824 said:


> I wasn’t planning on getting the denim skirt since I already bought the dress.  However, the dress is so comfy that I ended up getting the skirt too.
> View attachment 5198421


 The skirt and the shirt look gorgeous on you! Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> I was at Dior for an interim fitting, but my SA wanted me to try on some other things. The best of the items: a Persian lamb/astrakhan car length coat, a bracelet and some bags. DH also tried on a black coat collaboration with Peter Doig ( Dior coats run large). Persian Lamb Coat 29K USD; bracelet 76K USD ; art bag 7300 USD; st honore 4600 USD (prices are approximate as my memory is not the greatest). Notd: I adore the LD art bags, but they  are extremely heavy empty (somehow even heavier than regular LDs), so I haven’t bought any yet
> View attachment 5182824
> View attachment 5182834
> View attachment 5182833
> View attachment 5182828
> View attachment 5182832


What bag is it in the fourth picture? Looks like something new (at least to me).


----------



## averagejoe

Hanna Wilson said:


> What bag is it in the fourth picture? Looks like something new (at least to me).


The bag in the 4th picture is a limited edition Lady Dior (from the Lady Dior Art collection).


----------



## Hanna Wilson

averagejoe said:


> The bag in the 4th picture is a limited edition Lady Dior (from the Lady Dior Art collection).


Thank you @averagejoe, I can always count on you


----------



## 880

@jp824, I love the skirt and t shirt on you! The denim is so flattering! Hugs 



averagejoe said:


> The bag in the 4th picture is a limited edition Lady Dior (from the Lady Dior Art collection).


@Hanna Wilson, +1 average Joe re lady Dior art bag.

if I remember correctly  I think it’s part of the fourth art collection where Dior got 11 artists to design bags. I believe that particular one is this artist below. My SA keeps showing me them bc he knows I want something a bit different,  and I’m a neutral matte person, but they are extremely heavy even empty. SA told me some clients just buy them as art for their closet, so weight may not be an issue for them, but I want to use my items a lot and reduce cost per wear. I’ve only seen art bags in size medium LD. I forgot to ask how many are made in each edition or how the distribution works per boutique.

https://isabellecornaro.com/

here are some interviews, but I’m afraid not of this artist






						AN ARTISTIC ENCOUNTER - Women's Fashion | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com
				




I keep wishing MGC would use some of the artists that Kim Jones picks (like Peter doig) but it’s not meant to be


----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> @jp824, I love the skirt and t shirt on you! The denim is so flattering! Hugs
> 
> 
> @Hanna Wilson, +1 average Joe re lady Dior art bag.
> 
> if I remember correctly  I think it’s part of the fourth art collection where Dior got 11 artists to design bags. I believe that particular one is this artist below. My SA keeps showing me them bc he knows I want something a bit different,  and I’m a neutral matte person, but they are extremely heavy even empty. SA told me some clients just buy them as art for their closet, so weight may not be an issue for them, but I want to use my items a lot and reduce cost per wear. I’ve only seen art bags in size medium LD. I forgot to ask how many are made in each edition or how the distribution works per boutique.
> 
> https://isabellecornaro.com/
> 
> here are some interviews, but I’m afraid not of this artist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN ARTISTIC ENCOUNTER - Women's Fashion | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep wishing MGC would use some of the artists that Kim Jones picks (like Peter doig) but it’s not meant to be


Thank you @880, you are always so detail oriented  and accurate in your responses


----------



## Brooklynite

Hello ladies, Dior newbie here. Our dear 880 gave me the inspiration to take a look at Dior and I'm doing homework. I've recently got a 90cm scarf from the latest collection and I loved it. 
I would love to see all their RTW offerings but their website doesn't seem to have much. Is there a place where I can see all their offerings without going into the boutique? (I'm too busy to go shopping nowadays.) TIA


----------



## hphile

Brooklynite said:


> Hello ladies, Dior newbie here. Our dear 880 gave me the inspiration to take a look at Dior and I'm doing homework. I've recently got a 90cm scarf from the latest collection and I loved it.
> I would love to see all their RTW offerings but their website doesn't seem to have much. Is there a place where I can see all their offerings without going into the boutique? (I'm too busy to go shopping nowadays.) TIA



You could call your nearest or preferred boutique and talk to a sales associate there on the phone. Dior SA's usually send out a ppt, website or a pdf of their RTW to clients (as far as I know, each SA has their own preferred way of doing this) to browse through for pre-orders that they have already created for clients.

I PM'd you my Fall 2021 link so you know generally what it's like - I'm not sure if this is the most recent because some things on the Dior website are not in this link.


----------



## dottiebbb

jp824 said:


> I wasn’t planning on getting the denim skirt since I already bought the dress.  However, the dress is so comfy that I ended up getting the skirt too.
> View attachment 5198421



This looks great!


----------



## ari

I got this beautiful skirt, my husband said I looked very thin in it, and yes compared to Chanel Dior makes you slim ..


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> I got this beautiful skirt, my husband said I looked very thin in it, and yes compared to Chanel Dior makes you slim ..



beauriful Ari!!! I was thinking of you the other day btw, thank you so much for your Chanel contact. B is amazing and I have been buying from her ever since your recommendation! Cannot be happier. Vielen Dank Liebe @ari!


----------



## ari

xiaoxiao said:


> beauriful Ari!!! I was thinking of you the other day btw, thank you so much for your Chanel contact. B is amazing and I have been buying from her ever since your recommendation! Cannot be happier. Vielen Dank Liebe @ari!


Oh, that’s great! I’m very happy for you!


----------



## 880

ari said:


> yes compared to Chanel Dior makes you slim ..


+1, my DH thinks so too!  I love your photo! You look as fabulous as always!


----------



## ari

880 said:


> +1, my DH thinks so too!  I love your photo! You look as fabulous as always!


Thank you 880! You are too kind!


----------



## fibbi

ari said:


> I got this beautiful skirt, my husband said I looked very thin in it, and yes compared to Chanel Dior makes you slim ..


You look gorgeous here!


----------



## ari

fibbi said:


> You look gorgeous here!


I thought it was a good idea to buy the blouse, as the skirt was styled like this on the window in France , but now I’m back and I think I look like this, hahaha


----------



## ari

I wanted very much to buy this choker, but it was the only one on the window.


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> I wanted very much to buy this choker, but it was the only one on the window.



im so glad you are more into dior now @ari. I see many many pieces that wld suit you to the T!! Can’t wait to see more modeling pix!


----------



## averagejoe

ari said:


> I thought it was a good idea to buy the blouse, as the skirt was styled like this on the window in France , but now I’m back and I think I look like this, hahaha


You don't look like this at all! I think the blouse looks amazing paired with the elegant skirt.


----------



## Sylly

Sorry for the cross post, but I wanted to ask my question here on the RTW thread as well.
	

		
			
		

		
	










I purchased this DARLING DIOR sweater yesterday at Neiman Marcus. It was an impulse buy - my friend and I were browsing, and the SA suggested I try this one on, and I LOVED it, it was super flattering on.

But once I got it home, I noticed two areas on the neckline that seems to be slightly separating.

Would this be a concern to any of you? Or just the nature of knitwear to show stress areas?

Given the giant price tag, and I am concerned that it may separate more.

Does anyone here own this one? Have you notices these small gaps around the neck?


----------



## fibbi

Sylly said:


> Sorry for the cross post, but I wanted to ask my question here on the RTW thread as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased this DARLING DIOR sweater yesterday at Neiman Marcus. It was an impulse buy - my friend and I were browsing, and the SA suggested I try this one on, and I LOVED it, it was super flattering on.
> 
> But once I got it home, I noticed two areas on the neckline that seems to be slightly separating.
> 
> Would this be a concern to any of you? Or just the nature of knitwear to show stress areas?
> 
> Given the giant price tag, and I am concerned that it may separate more.
> 
> Does anyone here own this one? Have you notices these small gaps around the neck?


If I were you I would try to exchange...


----------



## London16

880 said:


> My newest dior RTW purchase, from a lovely SA in Rome who can pull up all my sizes from NYC
> an off the shoulder dress in midnight blue (a cousin to my favorite off the shoulder top in black; oddly the top is called a sleeveless blazer, and both are sized differently). Dior had to let out/reconstruct the size 42 top substantially (three weeks and two fittings) whereas the 42 dress is perfect. I also limited myself to pieces that were not available in NYC. Was going to buy a mesh book tote (the only model with a full size removable pocketed insert in tone on tone oblique (for anyone interested in an insert that can be used in your other book totes), but i didnt want to carry it for the rest of my trip.
> View attachment 5194665


I love the black off the shoulder top you have. Is this piece still available? Thank you!


----------



## 880

London16 said:


> I love the black off the shoulder top you have. Is this piece still available? Thank you!


@London16, you can ask an SA to do a search for you. It’s double breasted and I believe Dior called it the sleeveless jacket, and you might want to specify it’s off the shoulder bc I also bought a coat dress without sleeves (a different model). I think I bought it around April 2021? but not sure when or which collection. The top is really versatile and I wear it with everything from full shorts, denim, pants, and full skirts. I think it was roughly 4K USD, but I’m not sure. The dress, in midnight blue, I think was a but above 5K USD.


----------



## London16

880 said:


> @London16, you can ask an SA to do a search for you. It’s double breasted and I believe Dior called it the sleeveless jacket, and you might want to specify it’s off the shoulder bc I also bought a coat dress without sleeves (a different model). I think I bought it around April 2021? but not sure when or which collection. The top is really versatile and I wear it with everything from full shorts, denim, pants, and full skirts. I think it was roughly 4K USD, but I’m not sure. The dress, in midnight blue, I think was a but above 5K USD.


@880 Thank you so much for the styling suggestions—it sounds very versatile (which is a requirement of mine to maximize cost per wear)!  Is this the one?


----------



## 880

London16 said:


> @880 Thank you so much for the styling suggestions—it sounds very versatile (which is a requirement of mine to maximize cost per wear)!  Is this the one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207671


Yes, that’s it! Hope you can get it! Here it is with Dior matalesse blue skirt; matching black Dior gaucho pants; Dior palm skirt; moncler khaki shorts and a t shirt (so dressed up, down and in between) ive worn it in all of these combinations from cocktail party to lunches out; and, shopping with TPF friends. It’s very versatile; one of my favorite pieces; and, ive maximized cost per wear. I’ve also worn it with the top button unbuttoned foe a slight asymetrical neckline (First and second to last pic). The last pic is the dress in midnight navy


----------



## London16

880 said:


> Yes, that’s it! Hope you can get it! Here it is with Dior matalesse blue skirt; matching black Dior gaucho pants; Dior palm skirt; moncler khaki shorts and a t shirt (so dressed up, down and in between) ive worn it in all of these combinations from cocktail party to lunches out; and, shopping with TPF friends. It’s very versatile; one of my favorite pieces; and, ive maximized cost per wear. I’ve also worn it with the top button unbuttoned foe a slight asymetrical neckline (First and second to last pic). The last pic is the dress in midnight navy
> View attachment 5207735
> View attachment 5207736
> View attachment 5207737
> View attachment 5207738
> View attachment 5207739
> View attachment 5207748


Thank you for all of your pics and suggestions!


----------



## xiaoxiao

880 said:


> Yes, that’s it! Hope you can get it! Here it is with Dior matalesse blue skirt; matching black Dior gaucho pants; Dior palm skirt; moncler khaki shorts and a t shirt (so dressed up, down and in between) ive worn it in all of these combinations from cocktail party to lunches out; and, shopping with TPF friends. It’s very versatile; one of my favorite pieces; and, ive maximized cost per wear. I’ve also worn it with the top button unbuttoned foe a slight asymetrical neckline (First and second to last pic). The last pic is the dress in midnight navy
> View attachment 5207735
> View attachment 5207736
> View attachment 5207737
> View attachment 5207738
> View attachment 5207739
> View attachment 5207748



So. Pretty!!!!


----------



## jp824

This bar knit jacket is fast becoming one of my favorite jackets for Fall.  It’s so easy to wear with everything.  Worn to work today so please excuse the ugly bathroom background…lol.


----------



## fibbi

jp824 said:


> This bar knit jacket is fast becoming one of my favorite jackets for Fall.  It’s so easy to wear with everything.  Worn to work today so please excuse the ugly bathroom background…lol.
> 
> View attachment 5208211


Great outfit!


----------



## TankerToad

Meta said:


> Knitted Bar jacket and Fall/Winter 2021 denim dress.
> 
> View attachment 5195845


You inspired me on the knit Bar Jacket - bought one today! It’s heavy but so classic


----------



## Tasha1

jp824 said:


> This bar knit jacket





TankerToad said:


> You inspired me on the knit Bar Jacket - bought one today! It’s heavy but so classic




are you talking about this one? 



this one has got different buttons and its price is more expensive than a wool jacket.


----------



## Meta

TankerToad said:


> You inspired me on the knit Bar Jacket - bought one today! It’s heavy but so classic


Very kind, thank you.  Please do share mod pics of you with your knitted Bar jacket. Would love to see!  (Also curious if you bought the one that @Tasha1 shared above)


----------



## jp824

fibbi said:


> Great outfit!


Thank you!


----------



## jp824

Tasha1 said:


> are you talking about this one?
> View attachment 5208354
> 
> 
> this one has got different buttons and its price is more expensive than a wool jacket.


I got the wool one.  From what I recall, the cotton one is a little heavier than the wool one.


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> I got this beautiful skirt, my husband said I looked very thin in it, and yes compared to Chanel Dior makes you slim ..



I think you look beautiful in whatever you wear


----------



## papertiger

Meta said:


> Knitted Bar jacket and Fall/Winter 2021 denim dress.
> 
> View attachment 5195845



Perfection


----------



## ari

papertiger said:


> I think you look beautiful in whatever you wear


Thank you! You are too kind!


----------



## periogirl28

Love what’s coming for S/S. I think I can wear some of it.


----------



## TankerToad

Tasha1 said:


> are you talking about this one?
> View attachment 5208354
> 
> 
> this one has got different buttons and its price is more expensive than a wool jacket.


I bought the one with the knit buttons - which is like Meta’s, I believe. I only have a try on photo of one size too small - 
I’ll post a photo of the correct size later - bought Dior pants as well - sizing is interesting - the pants are a perfect fit in 36 but the Bar jackets needed to be in 40!


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> Love what’s coming for S/S. I think I can wear some of it.




the colours and garments are gorgeous but the length of skirts is too short of for someone who has beautiful legs


----------



## periogirl28

Tasha1 said:


> the colours and garments are gorgeous but the length of skirts is too short of for someone who has beautiful legs


I agree. Those skirts are all super short. I mean wow. I bet there won’t be enough seam allowance to lengthen them either.


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> I bet there won’t be enough seam allowance to lengthen them either.



Dior is stingy with fabrics, I need a couple of cm to lengthen some items, unfortunately, no way


----------



## Meta

papertiger said:


> Perfection


 You're too kind. 


TankerToad said:


> I bought the one with the knit buttons - which is like Meta’s, I believe. I only have a try on photo of one size too small -
> I’ll post a photo of the correct size later - bought Dior pants as well - sizing is interesting - the pants are a perfect fit in 36 but the Bar jackets needed to be in 40!


Yes, please. Look forward to seeing a mod shot of the outfit!  

Speaking of Spring/Summer 2022, love this jacket. (Image credit: Vogue Runway)


----------



## Tasha1

Meta said:


> love this jacket



me too


----------



## fibbi

My first Dior RTW the denim dress! 


I always love the ombré color and this is perfect! The alternation is also amazing that this is originally too small (few inches different) but now just fit perfect! I wish the sweater and winter jacket is available too!


----------



## jp824

fibbi said:


> My first Dior RTW the denim dress!
> View attachment 5210168
> 
> I always love the ombré color and this is perfect! The alternation is also amazing that this is originally too small (few inches different) but now just fit perfect! I wish the sweater and winter jacket is available too!


Looks wonderful on you!


----------



## fibbi

jp824 said:


> Looks wonderful on you!


Thank you !


----------



## xiaoxiao

Taking my kids to see the Acropolis today wear Dior Couture jeans, headband and book tote. Love the jeans, lightweight and perfect for traveling.


----------



## periogirl28

Weekend look, Baby Dior girl’s size 12 dress.


----------



## hlzpenguin

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5211737
> 
> Weekend look, Baby Dior girl’s size 12 dress.


So pretty! I saw a hoodie on their kids line that I like a lot but not sure if size 12 or 12+ would fit :/


----------



## fibbi

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5211737
> 
> Weekend look, Baby Dior girl’s size 12 dress.


Very pretty!


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5211737
> 
> Weekend look, Baby Dior girl’s size 12 dress.



SO lucky you could shop at the baby section!!! It looks wonderful on you.


----------



## 880

xiaoxiao said:


> Taking my kids to see the Acropolis today wear Dior Couture jeans, headband and book tote. Love the jeans, lightweight and perfect for traveling.


Have a wonderful time! You look fabulous!
@periogirl28, love the combo of pink dress, plume and taupe sandals!


----------



## dotty8

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5190558
> View attachment 5190559
> 
> SA managed to get me both in 34 so I tried them on but decided Red Riding Hood was too much. Went home with the black Bar. Perfect fit, no alterations needed.



Wow, I love these


----------



## 880

While I was away, my Dior SA held some things for me that I had decided belatedly that I wanted. i got the beige dress, I think 3200 USD; and the denim short sleeved jacket 4500 USD and skirt 2000 USD. I also picked up a new skirt (a bit heavy but I love it: gray with techno polyester bib 6100 USD. I saw the beige skirt and matching jacket all season and didn’t pick them up; now there are no sizes left.

I looked at an ostrich small book tote 14000 USD (not sure if I would pay this kind of money for a non Hermes exotic)  and a velvet one, but the one I want (blue velvet embossed croc with red stripe doesn’t seem to come in the small book tote size. DH said he liked the small book tote on me more than my B30s, but maybe that’s bc I’ve been complaining about the B30 weight 

a note on sizes: the denim skirt is a 46. The gray skirt with techno bib is a 40. Both fit, IDK. 
The dress is a 42, and I am usually a 40 in Dior jackets.

the head tailor recommended that the denim and grey techno be shortened, so it will be a while bf I can wear out

I tried the knit double breasted bar jacket (3500 USD)again. It makes me look quite lumpy, so no.
also a few pea coats, but I passed.


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> While I was away, my Dior SA held some things for me that I had decided belatedly that I wanted. i got the beige dress, I think 3200 USD; and the denim short sleeved jacket 4500 USD and skirt 2000 USD. I also picked up a new skirt (a bit heavy but I love it: gray with techno polyester bib 6100 USD. I saw the beige skirt and matching jacket all season and didn’t pick them up; now there are no sizes left.
> 
> I looked at an ostrich small book tote 14000 USD (not sure if I would pay this kind of money for a non Hermes exotic)  and a velvet one, but the one I want (blue velvet embossed croc with red stripe doesn’t seem to come in the small book tote size. DH said he liked the small book tote on me more than my B30s, but maybe that’s bc I’ve been complaining about the B30 weight
> 
> a note on sizes: the denim skirt is a 46. The gray skirt with techno bib is a 40. Both fit, IDK.
> The dress is a 42, and I am usually a 40 in Dior jackets.
> 
> the head tailor recommended that the denim and grey techno be shortened, so it will be a while bf I can wear out
> 
> I tried the knit double breasted bar jacket (3500 USD)again. It makes me look quite lumpy, so no.
> also a few pea coats, but I passed.
> 
> View attachment 5215372
> View attachment 5215373
> View attachment 5215374
> View attachment 5215375
> View attachment 5215376


Welcome back! Great pieces!  Love them all on you, but I especially love the dress and the gray skirt.  I was eyeing the gray skirt but I think I have too many skirts now. Your pic is tempting though!


----------



## jp824

Outfit tonight for casual dinner outdoors… Bar jacket with hood and denim dress.  I love Fall weather and layering with jackets!


----------



## fibbi

jp824 said:


> Outfit tonight for casual dinner outdoors… Bar jacket with hood and denim dress.  I love Fall weather and layering with jackets!
> 
> View attachment 5215524


Great outfit!


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> While I was away, my Dior SA held some things for me that I had decided belatedly that I wanted. i got the beige dress, I think 3200 USD; and the denim short sleeved jacket 4500 USD and skirt 2000 USD. I also picked up a new skirt (a bit heavy but I love it: gray with techno polyester bib 6100 USD. I saw the beige skirt and matching jacket all season and didn’t pick them up; now there are no sizes left.
> 
> I looked at an ostrich small book tote 14000 USD (not sure if I would pay this kind of money for a non Hermes exotic)  and a velvet one, but the one I want (blue velvet embossed croc with red stripe doesn’t seem to come in the small book tote size. DH said he liked the small book tote on me more than my B30s, but maybe that’s bc I’ve been complaining about the B30 weight
> 
> a note on sizes: the denim skirt is a 46. The gray skirt with techno bib is a 40. Both fit, IDK.
> The dress is a 42, and I am usually a 40 in Dior jackets.
> 
> the head tailor recommended that the denim and grey techno be shortened, so it will be a while bf I can wear out
> 
> I tried the knit double breasted bar jacket (3500 USD)again. It makes me look quite lumpy, so no.
> also a few pea coats, but I passed.
> 
> View attachment 5215372
> View attachment 5215373
> View attachment 5215374
> View attachment 5215375
> View attachment 5215376


Looking great here! I especially love the middle grey outfit! But everything looks great!


----------



## fibbi

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5211737
> 
> Weekend look, Baby Dior girl’s size 12 dress.


Pretty look!
I wish I can fit in girl's size 12...but I can't even fit in adult size 12... >_<


----------



## periogirl28

fibbi said:


> Pretty look!
> I wish I can fit in girl's size 12...but I can't even fit in adult size 12... >_<


Thank you. It’s the only advantage of being small sized.


----------



## 880

thank you @fibbi! I love your ombré skirt!



jp824 said:


> Welcome back! Great pieces!  Love them all on you, but I especially love the dress and the gray skirt.  I was eyeing the gray skirt but I think I have too many skirts now. Your pic is tempting though!



Thanks! I love your layering the hoodie jacket with the denim dress below!

i fell in love with the grey skirt with bib, so I got it knowing I will just wear it for daily use with doc martens (Dior SA cringed but laughed) and t shirts, tanks, etc. here its with the tie poly cardigan from chanel last season

hope to see you soon! We should go shopping lol
Hugs

here is dress layered with a wolford hoodie and shearling Birkenstock’s


----------



## Hautedistrict

I have a question regarding the cruise 2022 collection, my SA sent me a pdf that includes the items they bought and it include prices. Has anyone seen these ?  I want to order the toile de jouy new silk pyjama shirt in white and nude, i already have the short sleeves one in red and know the price. I was shocked that the price written has almost doubled ! Im not sure if its a error, but 3000 USD from 1700 is too much. Can anyone confirm this please.


----------



## Hautedistrict

This the shirt I'm talking about


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> thank you @fibbi! I love your ombré skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love your layering the hoodie jacket with the denim dress below!
> 
> i fell in love with the grey skirt with bib, so I got it knowing I will just wear it for daily use with doc martens (Dior SA cringed but laughed) and t shirts, tanks, etc. here its with the tie poly cardigan from chanel last season
> 
> hope to see you soon! We should go shopping lol
> Hugs
> 
> here is dress layered with a wolford hoodie and shearling Birkenstock’s
> View attachment 5215799


I really love how you make every Dior outfit so versatile! How do you like the Dior shoes you got last time?  I’m transitioning my closet from summer to fall/winter now and realized that I need more comfy flats or midheel but enough boots so let’s shop!  Lol.


----------



## jp824

Currently obsessed with the hooded bar jacket so here’s another outfit with the tie dye skirt.


----------



## fibbi

jp824 said:


> Currently obsessed with the hooded bar jacket so here’s another outfit with the tie dye skirt.
> 
> View attachment 5216679



looking great!!!


----------



## 880

@jp824, love how you are maximizing cost per wear on your hooded bar jacket combos! You look amazing! let’s go shopping Sometime soon! I like the Dior shoes I got, but I only wore them the one time. My mom, who is my size, got the same ones in rose and applease, isn’t a fan of Dior shoes and says they are uncomfortable. . . But, I’m not sure she just being mom-ish. Will wear them a few more times and let you know.

I love the pairing of the skirt and jacket with the exotic roulis! Have you tried the Della cavalleria yet. There is some issue with bag supply/ deliveries ans the NY stores. . . . Forgot to ask you, did you ever buy the small book tote? I think I’d like a book tote but B said Id never wear the large one; I complain about weight too much lol






						Hermès New York City Stores
					

Yep in the US. Specifically in the MP store in NYC. My first appt was about ~4 weeks ago.  If you are looking for something specific, yes email again with that, and if you do not get a response, drop by when its convenient for you.




					forum.purseblog.com
				






aishaaa89 said:


> This the shirt I'm talking about


I don’t know if this is the same, but with navy piping,  but I think it’s 1650 USD; perhaps ask your SA





						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## Hautedistrict

880 said:


> @jp824, love how you are maximizing cost per wear on your hooded bar jacket combos! You look amazing! let’s go shopping Sometime soon! I like the Dior shoes I got, but I only wore them the one time. My mom, who is my size, got the same ones in rose and applease, isn’t a fan of Dior shoes and says they are uncomfortable. . . But, I’m not sure she just being mom-ish. Will wear them a few more times and let you know.
> 
> I love the pairing of the skirt and jacket with the exotic roulis! Have you tried the Della cavalleria yet. There is some issue with bag supply/ deliveries ans the NY stores. . . . Forgot to ask you, did you ever buy the small book tote? I think I’d like a book tote but B said Id never wear the large one; I complain about weight too much lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès New York City Stores
> 
> 
> Yep in the US. Specifically in the MP store in NYC. My first appt was about ~4 weeks ago.  If you are looking for something specific, yes email again with that, and if you do not get a response, drop by when its convenient for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know if this is the same, but with navy piping,  but I think it’s 1650 USD; perhaps ask your SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com


I think it is thanks alot i’m sure its a mistake then.


----------



## jp824

fibbi said:


> looking great!!!


Thank you!


----------



## TankerToad

Bar jacket try on


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> @jp824, love how you are maximizing cost per wear on your hooded bar jacket combos! You look amazing! let’s go shopping Sometime soon! I like the Dior shoes I got, but I only wore them the one time. My mom, who is my size, got the same ones in rose and applease, isn’t a fan of Dior shoes and says they are uncomfortable. . . But, I’m not sure she just being mom-ish. Will wear them a few more times and let you know.
> 
> I love the pairing of the skirt and jacket with the exotic roulis! Have you tried the Della cavalleria yet. There is some issue with bag supply/ deliveries ans the NY stores. . . . Forgot to ask you, did you ever buy the small book tote? I think I’d like a book tote but B said Id never wear the large one; I complain about weight too much lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès New York City Stores
> 
> 
> Yep in the US. Specifically in the MP store in NYC. My first appt was about ~4 weeks ago.  If you are looking for something specific, yes email again with that, and if you do not get a response, drop by when its convenient for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know if this is the same, but with navy piping,  but I think it’s 1650 USD; perhaps ask your SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com


Thanks!  Maximizing cost per wear is always the goal…lol.  I ended up asking B to order the black stacked heel slingback in my size even though I already have the cream one.  Will wait for your review of your slingbacks.  

I was at H yesterday and sadly no della cavellaria to try on. They had the larger black roulis but I think it’s too redundant to my graphite croc.  I am still considering the small book tote but  also leaning towards the small lady dior  with A in mind.


----------



## jp824

TankerToad said:


> Bar jacket try on


The jacket looks amazing on you!


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> Bar jacket try on


Love this on you! You look fabulous! And, I love the skirt too!


----------



## platanoparty

I love everyone’s outfits! I appreciate how versatile these pieces are and how you ladies style them. It is finally cool enough where I live to bring out my lovely Palto jacket. I will share some photos with you here soon.

I was curious about two pieces in the upcoming collection. I’m currently looking for a new SA as my current one seems too busy to answer questions or even update me on my orders to store! She is really great in person but isn’t great with updates, so I’m trying to figure out some upcoming Collection details until I find a new SA. Would anyone happen to know if this first skirt is actually a skirt or a skort? I’m worried it’s a skort which is not practical for my wardrobe. And for the Athena dress, does anyone happen to know if the figure is embroidered or if it’s printed onto the garment? I love this dress but want to know how mindful I would need to be with it (love embroidery but it does require extra care in my opinion)


----------



## periogirl28

That’s a skirt. For sure.


----------



## platanoparty

periogirl28 said:


> That’s a skirt. For sure.


Thank you so much! I nearly bought a black one from last spring I think and it was so convincing from the front. I was sorely disappointed when I went in to the fitting room since my SA brought it directly to my room.


----------



## 880

Tried on some stuff that my SA picked for me (but ended up not buying any): DH hated the denim dress (its acid washed and slightly drop waisted); everyone liked the fit and cut of middle one, but it’s limited usage for my lifestyle; and no one liked the fitted jacket with the puffy hooded insert (this size 40 ran large). The matching puffy skirt (size 40, runs large) was redundant bc I bought a puffy inset skirt with grey fabric skirt already. So, SA is bringing in a simpler (not acid washed) denim dress for me to try (similar in cut to the size 42 taupe dress I wore into the store). (SA knows I was hoping to get a few more things esp bc I don’t think the upcoming cruise collection is my style)

try on rejects:





RTW I’ve worn out recently including the taupe dress (the denim one SA is bringing in for me has slash pockets on sides
craie mini Della cavalleria; etain TPM evelyn; custom hand stitched Buffalo dalmation bag from Duret.com; so black mini chevron reissue. All Dior RTW except Navy boucle chanel vest in the third pic below  is from my own closet from 2001







ive also been mixing the we should all be feminists t shirt with older chanel from my own closet circa 2002 (skirt ans black jacket) and last season (white jacket and cashmere cardigan)




thanks @Tasha1 and @fibbi ! @fibbi, SA and I really liked the pleated denim dress too, but DH actually doesn’t say that he hates stuff very often, so. . . .
@jojoxiexie, I don’t have a pic of the denim dress, but i think it’s the same one that @jp824 bought ! SA thinks the it won’t be as good s the pleated one on me; but recommends the short sleeved denim jacket. I’ll try whatever he gets in and take a pic)


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> Tried on some stuff that my SA picked for me: DH hated the denim dress (its acid washed and slightly drop waisted); everyone liked the fit and cut of middle one, but it’s limited usage for my lifestyle; and no one liked the fitted jacket with the puffy hooded insert (this size 40 ran large). The matching puffy skirt (size 40, runs large) was redundant bc I bought a puffy inset skirt with fabric skirt already. So, SA is bringing in a simpler (not acid washed) denim dress for me to try (similar in cut to the size 42 taupe dress I wore into the store).
> 
> try on rejects:
> View attachment 5222966
> View attachment 5222967
> View attachment 5222968
> 
> 
> RTW I’ve worn recently including the taupe dress


I actually quite like the denim dress on you. I got the skirt version recently. The black puffy certainly looks quite puffy ! Yes I like the middle one too.


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> Tried on some stuff that my SA picked for me:




but the bag is very eye catching!!!


----------



## jojoxiexie

880 said:


> Tried on some stuff that my SA picked for me (did not buy any): DH hated the denim dress (its acid washed and slightly drop waisted); everyone liked the fit and cut of middle one, but it’s limited usage for my lifestyle; and no one liked the fitted jacket with the puffy hooded insert (this size 40 ran large). The matching puffy skirt (size 40, runs large) was redundant bc I bought a puffy inset skirt with fabric skirt already. So, SA is bringing in a simpler (not acid washed) denim dress for me to try (similar in cut to the size 42 taupe dress I wore into the store).
> 
> try on rejects:
> View attachment 5222966
> View attachment 5222967
> View attachment 5222968
> 
> 
> RTW I’ve worn out recently including the taupe dress (the denim one SA is bringing in for me has slash pockets on sides
> craie mini Della cavalleria; etain TPM evelyn; custom hand stitched Buffalo dalmation bag from Duret.com; so black mini chevron reissue. All Dior RTW except Navy boucle chanel vest in the third pic below  is from my own closet from 2001
> View attachment 5222982
> View attachment 5222983
> View attachment 5222981
> View attachment 5222984
> View attachment 5222985
> 
> 
> ive also been mixing the we should all be feminists t shirt with older chanel from my own closet circa 2002 (skirt ans black jacket) and last season (white jacket and cashmere cardigan)
> View attachment 5222986
> View attachment 5222988
> View attachment 5222989


Would love to see a picture of the denim dress your sa is bringing in for you


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Tried on some stuff that my SA picked for me (but ended up not buying any): DH hated the denim dress (its acid washed and slightly drop waisted); everyone liked the fit and cut of middle one, but it’s limited usage for my lifestyle; and no one liked the fitted jacket with the puffy hooded insert (this size 40 ran large). The matching puffy skirt (size 40, runs large) was redundant bc I bought a puffy inset skirt with grey fabric skirt already. So, SA is bringing in a simpler (not acid washed) denim dress for me to try (similar in cut to the size 42 taupe dress I wore into the store). (SA knows I was hoping to get a few more things esp bc I don’t think the upcoming cruise collection is my style)
> 
> try on rejects:
> View attachment 5222966
> View attachment 5222967
> View attachment 5222968
> 
> 
> RTW I’ve worn out recently including the taupe dress (the denim one SA is bringing in for me has slash pockets on sides
> craie mini Della cavalleria; etain TPM evelyn; custom hand stitched Buffalo dalmation bag from Duret.com; so black mini chevron reissue. All Dior RTW except Navy boucle chanel vest in the third pic below  is from my own closet from 2001
> View attachment 5222982
> View attachment 5222983
> View attachment 5222981
> View attachment 5222984
> View attachment 5222985
> 
> 
> ive also been mixing the we should all be feminists t shirt with older chanel from my own closet circa 2002 (skirt ans black jacket) and last season (white jacket and cashmere cardigan)
> View attachment 5222986
> View attachment 5222988
> View attachment 5222989
> 
> thanks @Tasha1 and @fibbi ! @fibbi, SA and I really liked the pleated denim dress too, but DH actually doesn’t say that he hates stuff very often, so. . . .
> @jojoxiexie, I don’t have a pic of the denim dress, but i think it’s the same one that @jp824 bought ! SA thinks the it won’t be as good s the pleated one on me; but recommends the short sleeved denim jacket. I’ll try whatever he gets in and take a pic)


I like the pleated dress on you as well but I think the denim dress that I got would also look great on you!  @xiaoxiao bought both denim dresses.
I just picked up the grey skirt but they didn’t have my size so I’m having them add an inch and a half on the waist…lol.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> I like the pleated dress on you as well but I think the denim dress that I got would also look great on you!  @xiaoxiao bought both denim dresses.
> I just picked up the grey skirt but they didn’t have my size so I’m having them add an inch and a half on the waist…lol.



Thanks! I loved the denim dresses on @xiaoxiao, but she’s slimmer and taller than I am, so I didn’t realize at the time what versatile pieces they were. The other denim option is the short sleeved denim jacket and inverted pleat skirt. But B just texted me that he doesn’t think it would be a good look. . . Plus, he probably can’t source the size this late.  I did just get a lightweight techno short sleeved jacket and shirt that looks like faux denim, so then it becomes how many belted short sleeved jackets and full midi skirt combos does a person need.

BTW, I did ask him if the silhouette looked like a maids uniform (I showed him google pics of an old style filipino maids uniform, like from the 1970s, and we cracked up laughing Bc. . . . They kind of look like the Dior summer collection.

i know from personal experience that the tailor at Dior is expert at adding some fabric to the waist lol

hugs


----------



## periogirl28

Just waiting around for my SA. Tried on the Dioramour heart shaped pocket skirt. My own top didn’t go with it, so I threw on the Montaigne jacket for fun.


----------



## periogirl28

My skirt finally arrived after my SA ordered it but even in 34 it needs 2 inches taking in. Erm Dior sizing really is all over the place.


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5223531
> 
> My skirt finally arrived after my SA ordered it but even in 34 it needs 2 inches taking in. Erm Dior sizing really is all over the place.


You look beautiful in all three pieces! I love the Montaigne jacket on you


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> You look beautiful in all three pieces! I love the Montaigne jacket on you


Thank you, kind as ever.


----------



## 880

Picked up my fall/winter alternations, and I bought these two Cruise dresses (striped shirt dress, size 42, 4200 USD, and a short hoodie dress, size 38, 3800 USD, and a Cruise houndstooth cropped jacket, size 40, 3600 USD) that my SA picked for me to try. @fibbi, here is the  ( fall/winter?)  denim dress, size 42, 2600 USD,  that he transferred in, which I also bought. I believe it’s the last one in my size, but if you want the info, here is the tag (however any Dior SA will know it as the denim dress without pleats).

the striped dress (third photo) looks tight in the photo, but is super flattering in person. There was also a blue green diamond locket that opened in the back that was gorgeous (they showed it to me bc they know I love beautiful things but such a piece is way way out of my budget and lifestyle). And, I also tried the adorable bag modeled by one of our members on the Dior men’s thread


----------



## platanoparty

880 said:


> Picked up my fall/winter alternations, and I bought these two Cruise dresses (striped shirt dress, size 42, 4200 USD, and a short hoodie dress, size 38, 3800 USD, and a Cruise houndstooth cropped jacket, size 40, 3600 USD) that my SA picked for me to try. @fibbi, here is the  ( fall/winter?)  denim dress, size 42, 2600 USD,  that he transferred in, which I also bought. I believe it’s the last one in my size, but if you want the info, here is the tag (however any Dior SA will know it as the denim dress without pleats).
> 
> the striped dress (third photo) looks tight in the photo, but is super flattering in person. There was also a blue green diamond locket that opened in the back that was gorgeous (they showed it to me bc they know I love beautiful things but such a piece is way way out of my budget and lifestyle). And, I also tried the adorable bag modeled by one of our members on the Dior men’s thread
> 
> View attachment 5224109
> View attachment 5224122
> View attachment 5224112
> View attachment 5224110
> View attachment 5224124
> View attachment 5224189
> View attachment 5224152
> View attachment 5224231


@880 you always inspire me with your effortless cool! I feel that houndstooth jacket is a great fit for your wardrobe. Also I am LOVING the striped dress on you, so modern but very elegant for a nice day outing. The bag in your last photo is also great. Thank you for always sharing your RTW adventures! Is Cruise at your local boutique yet or just a preview? I can’t wait until my reserves arrive


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Picked up my fall/winter alternations, and I bought these two Cruise dresses (striped shirt dress, size 42, 4200 USD, and a short hoodie dress, size 38, 3800 USD, and a Cruise houndstooth cropped jacket, size 40, 3600 USD) that my SA picked for me to try. @fibbi, here is the  ( fall/winter?)  denim dress, size 42, 2600 USD,  that he transferred in, which I also bought. I believe it’s the last one in my size, but if you want the info, here is the tag (however any Dior SA will know it as the denim dress without pleats).
> 
> the striped dress (third photo) looks tight in the photo, but is super flattering in person. There was also a blue green diamond locket that opened in the back that was gorgeous (they showed it to me bc they know I love beautiful things but such a piece is way way out of my budget and lifestyle). And, I also tried the adorable bag modeled by one of our members on the Dior men’s thread
> 
> View attachment 5224109
> View attachment 5224122
> View attachment 5224112
> View attachment 5224110
> View attachment 5224124
> View attachment 5224189
> View attachment 5224152
> View attachment 5224231



Much better  

I love the jacket on you, very good proportionally and fresh all-year-round


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> Picked up my fall/winter alternations, and I bought these two Cruise dresses (striped shirt dress, size 42, 4200 USD, and a short hoodie dress, size 38, 3800 USD, and a Cruise houndstooth cropped jacket, size 40, 3600 USD) that my SA picked for me to try. @fibbi, here is the  ( fall/winter?)  denim dress, size 42, 2600 USD,  that he transferred in, which I also bought. I believe it’s the last one in my size, but if you want the info, here is the tag (however any Dior SA will know it as the denim dress without pleats).
> 
> the striped dress (third photo) looks tight in the photo, but is super flattering in person. There was also a blue green diamond locket that opened in the back that was gorgeous (they showed it to me bc they know I love beautiful things but such a piece is way way out of my budget and lifestyle). And, I also tried the adorable bag modeled by one of our members on the Dior men’s thread
> 
> View attachment 5224109
> View attachment 5224122
> View attachment 5224112
> View attachment 5224110
> View attachment 5224124
> View attachment 5224189
> View attachment 5224152
> View attachment 5224231


OMG... so many great outfit  ! Thank you for the denim dress info! You now make me want to try both version (the pleated one and the one you have now). I also like the jacket look on you. And your bags are just perfect match with the look!

But I don't think I'm VIC enough to able to get hold of the new item (jacket) yet...


----------



## 880

platanoparty said:


> Is Cruise at your local boutique yet or just a preview? I can’t wait until my reserves arrive





papertiger said:


> I love the jacket on you, very good proportionally and fresh all-year-round





fibbi said:


> I also like the jacket look on you. And your bags are just perfect match with the look!
> 
> But I don't think I'm VIC enough to able to get hold of the new item (jacket) yet...



thank you for your kind words @platanoparty, @papertiger, and @fibbi. Cruise started to arrive today at flagship in NY.

The cropped jacket is classic with a bit of edge due to the slight cropped length, and  I think it will work well with brunello, Dior and Hermes pants in olive, grey, taupe, navy, as well as black. the jacket is a three season weight, not heavy.

@fibbi, I don’t do reserves (but my SA pulls whatever he thinks would work on me that suits my style;  he charges me when I take it home). Since the jacket is a new piece, it may be available in your local boutique. I would just ask your SA to keep you top of mind when it comes in. This size 40 is roomy (I think it may be too boxy for some of our members who found the velveted denim leopard jacket of Fall/winter too shapeless. It does blouse out a bit in the back too. In the body. I could have gone down to a 38, but my SA felt I needed the shoulder room of size 40. I have a large waist for my size, and I think the jacket is flattering in that area.

i forgot to take a pic of the long sleeved, light wash. Long sleeved denim jacket. It runs large, long and drapey on the body, more so that the tie dye version this summer (which was a slimmer shorter cut). I passed on the denim jacket.

Re th pleated denim dress, I have a longer and larger waist than most, and it was good on me. My SA said nearly everyone who took this dress had it taken in and the waistline raised (not necessary for me). The skirt is very long and voluminous on me (I’m 5’2”). I took a 42 in both denim dresses due to my waist size. therewas plenty of room elsewhere in the body and sleeves Even though I have a sizable shoulder and upper arm is a bit chunky).


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> @fibbi, I don’t do reserves (but my SA pulls whatever he thinks would work on me that suits my style;  he charges me when I take it home). Since the jacket is a new piece, it may be available in your local boutique. I would just ask your SA to keep you top of mind when it comes in. This size 40 is roomy (I think it may be too boxy for some of our members who found the velveted denim leopard jacket of Fall/winter too shapeless. It does blouse out a bit in the back too. In the body. I could have gone down to a 38, but my SA felt I needed the shoulder room of size 40. I have a large waist for my size, and I think the jacket is flattering in that area.
> 
> i forgot to take a pic of the long sleeved, light wash. Long sleeved denim jacket. It runs large, long and drapey on the body, more so that the tie dye version this summer (which was a slimmer shorter cut). I passed on the denim jacket.
> 
> Re th pleated denim dress, I have a longer and larger waist than most, and it was good on me. My SA said nearly everyone who took this dress had it taken in and the waistline raised. The skirt is very long and voluminous on me (I’m 5’2”). I took a 42 in both denim dresses due to my waist size. therewas plenty of room elsewhere in the body and sleeves Even though I have a sizable shoulder and upper arm is a bit chunky).



My waist is just super sized and it's very challenging to dress nice for my size and height. I'm also 5"2 but due to large mid section I never thought I am able to dress nice. But the denim dress I super love. I'll check with my SA if I can try on. Will try to get the jacket too.


----------



## sheeby

880 said:


> Picked up my fall/winter alternations, and I bought these two Cruise dresses (striped shirt dress, size 42, 4200 USD, and a short hoodie dress, size 38, 3800 USD, and a Cruise houndstooth cropped jacket, size 40, 3600 USD) that my SA picked for me to try. @fibbi, here is the  ( fall/winter?)  denim dress, size 42, 2600 USD,  that he transferred in, which I also bought. I believe it’s the last one in my size, but if you want the info, here is the tag (however any Dior SA will know it as the denim dress without pleats).
> 
> the striped dress (third photo) looks tight in the photo, but is super flattering in person. There was also a blue green diamond locket that opened in the back that was gorgeous (they showed it to me bc they know I love beautiful things but such a piece is way way out of my budget and lifestyle). And, I also tried the adorable bag modeled by one of our members on the Dior men’s thread
> 
> View attachment 5224109
> View attachment 5224122
> View attachment 5224112
> View attachment 5224110
> View attachment 5224124
> View attachment 5224189
> View attachment 5224152
> View attachment 5224231



I love the houndstooth jacket on you! Every you tried suits you, but the houndstooth is special in that style. Is it pretty cropped? Perhaps there is a longer style as well? Love all your styling, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## De sac

Unexpected try on of the puffy quilted bar jacket yesterday - came across this piece randomly. Very beautiful but cut small and even a 42 was snug on my arms (which is always my issue with Dior bar but usually a 40 will do). The animal print stretchy one from pre autumn is the perfect solution for me but I'm still digesting a Chanel jacket, budget wise...Congrats to the ladies who have secured this and it fits well. A piece for decades.


----------



## 880

sheeby said:


> I love the houndstooth jacket on you! Every you tried suits you, but the houndstooth is special in that style. Is it pretty cropped? Perhaps there is a longer style as well? Love all your styling, thanks for sharing!!!


Thanks! Cropped is relative. It covers my waist and I am long waisted so perhaps not so much. Measured flat, from bottom of the front by the zipper to the top of the neck, up the middle, it’s 18 inches If that helps. From bottom of the back to top of the collar, 20 inches. Measurements are approximate, as I have misplaced my cloth measuring tape and am using a rigid one. Compared to chanel cropped sweaters, this is closer to normal.



@De sac, Lol, re the chanel budget eating into the Dior one  I laughed out loud when I read your post how bizarre Dior sizing is. I’m a 40 chanel and generally a 40 or 42 Dior jacket, but not in the normal bar jacket. The Bar just doesn’t fit my shape ever — too tight in the arms, waist, shoulder. . . If I forced myself to take a regular bar jacket, I might have to go up to a 44 and it would look weird.  And the puffy bar 40 and the mixed fabric puffy bar both ran large on me, in that a 40actually fit. But, I didn’t take it bc I need to save some room in case chanel cruise comes in. . .

@fibbi, if it helps I’m a 30-32 wide long waist and the denim dress size 42 just fits at the narrowest point (A bit short waisted on me) Not uncomfortable, but I wouldn’t really want to eat a huge cheeseburger while wearing the dress either.

forgot to add, SA and I think I kind of look like a prison matron with thr denim dress buttoned up (or any Dior shirt dress buttoned up)  so I wear it unbuttoned to one button above the waist with a wolford camisole or long line bralette inside


----------



## sheeby

880 said:


> Thanks! Cropped is relative. It covers my waist and I am long waisted so perhaps not so much. Measured flat, from bottom of the front by the zipper to the top of the neck, up the middle, it’s 18 inches If that helps. From bottom of the back to top of the collar, 20 inches. Measurements are approximate, as I have misplaced my cloth measuring tape and am using a rigid one. Compared to chanel cropped sweaters, this is closer to normal.
> View attachment 5225076
> View attachment 5225077
> 
> @De sac, Lol, re the chanel budget eating into the Dior one  I laughed out loud when I read your post how bizarre Dior sizing is. I’m a 40 chanel and generally a 40 or 42 Dior jacket, but not in the normal bar jacket. The Bar just doesn’t fit my shape ever — too tight in the arms, waist, shoulder. . . If I forced myself to take a regular bar jacket, I might have to go up to a 44 and it would look weird.  And the puffy bar 40 and the mixed fabric puffy bar both ran large on me, in that a 40actually fit. But, I didn’t take it bc I need to save some room in case chanel cruise comes in. . .
> 
> @fibbi, if it helps I’m a 30-32 wide long waist and the denim dress size 42 just fits at the narrowest point (A bit short waisted on me) Not uncomfortable, but I wouldn’t really want to eat a huge cheeseburger while wearing the dress either.
> 
> forgot to add, SA and I think I kind of look like a prison matron with thr denim dress buttoned up (or any Dior shirt dress buttoned up)  so I wear it unbuttoned to one button above the waist with a wolford camisole or long line bralette inside



Many thanks for the measurements! I really appreciate the details. I carry alot of weight in my mid-section so cropped can be dicey for me. But then that's based mostly on perceptions of Chanel, which does tend to be very cropped. Many thanks again! Love all your photos.


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> Thanks! Cropped is relative. It covers my waist and I am long waisted so perhaps not so much. Measured flat, from bottom of the front by the zipper to the top of the neck, up the middle, it’s 18 inches If that helps. From bottom of the back to top of the collar, 20 inches. Measurements are approximate, as I have misplaced my cloth measuring tape and am using a rigid one. Compared to chanel cropped sweaters, this is closer to normal.
> View attachment 5225076
> View attachment 5225077
> 
> @De sac, Lol, re the chanel budget eating into the Dior one  I laughed out loud when I read your post how bizarre Dior sizing is. I’m a 40 chanel and generally a 40 or 42 Dior jacket, but not in the normal bar jacket. The Bar just doesn’t fit my shape ever — too tight in the arms, waist, shoulder. . . If I forced myself to take a regular bar jacket, I might have to go up to a 44 and it would look weird.  And the puffy bar 40 and the mixed fabric puffy bar both ran large on me, in that a 40actually fit. But, I didn’t take it bc I need to save some room in case chanel cruise comes in. . .
> 
> @fibbi, if it helps I’m a 30-32 wide long waist and the denim dress size 42 just fits at the narrowest point (A bit short waisted on me) Not uncomfortable, but I wouldn’t really want to eat a huge cheeseburger while wearing the dress either.
> 
> forgot to add, SA and I think I kind of look like a prison matron with thr denim dress buttoned up (or any Dior shirt dress buttoned up)  so I wear it unbuttoned to one button above the waist with a wolford camisole or long line bralette inside


Thank you for the dress measurement. But now I'm a bit concerned that since my waist is larger and would size 42 fit. And is that dress long that you need hemming?


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

880 said:


> Picked up my fall/winter alternations, and I bought these two Cruise dresses (striped shirt dress, size 42, 4200 USD, and a short hoodie dress, size 38, 3800 USD, and a Cruise houndstooth cropped jacket, size 40, 3600 USD) that my SA picked for me to try. @fibbi, here is the  ( fall/winter?)  denim dress, size 42, 2600 USD,  that he transferred in, which I also bought. I believe it’s the last one in my size, but if you want the info, here is the tag (however any Dior SA will know it as the denim dress without pleats).
> 
> the striped dress (third photo) looks tight in the photo, but is super flattering in person. There was also a blue green diamond locket that opened in the back that was gorgeous (they showed it to me bc they know I love beautiful things but such a piece is way way out of my budget and lifestyle). And, I also tried the adorable bag modeled by one of our members on the Dior men’s thread



How would you describe the short hooded dress? Is it suitable for hot summer weather? I've always liked the shape but heard elsewhere the fabric is somewhat heavy so not practical for the Summer season.


----------



## 880

tanya^luv^purse said:


> How would you describe the short hooded dress? Is it suitable for hot summer weather? I've always liked the shape but heard elsewhere the fabric is somewhat heavy so not practical for the Summer season.


the short hoodie dresses are techno taffeta/100% polyester (think a comfy synthetic canvas), and they do not breathe at all. I do not recommend for hot summer or tropical weather 

I wear them in Springtime or Fall. Perfect for  traveling  bc it doesnt wrinkle even when rolled;  is elastic waisted, easy to pull on; and, it can be dressed up or down. I also feel as though it resists stains. Wearable in winter with a thin wolford hoodie and legging or stocking underneath, or even as a tunic top with denim jeans underneath.

I love them so much I have three: grey leopard; red apples and roses; and, white/grey TdJ. i hope Dior will make a blue tie dye next. It runs very large. I am a 40-46 skirt; 42 dress (sometimes 44); and, a 38 hoodie dress.

@fibbi, re shortening and size of a garment: I always rely on the advice of the SA, head tailor, and, if he is there, my DH (who is a stickler for proper fit). I find that Dior, unlike Chanel, doesn’t have as much seam allowance, so I tend to size up and then have things taken in.


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

880 said:


> the short hoodie dresses are techno taffeta/100% polyester (think a comfy synthetic canvas), and they do not breathe at all. I do not recommend for hot summer weather.
> 
> I wear them in Springtime or Fall. Perfect for  traveling  bc it doesnt wrinkle even when rolled;  is elastic waisted, easy to pull on; and, it can be dressed up or down. I also feel as though it resists stains. Wearable in winter with a thin wolford hoodie and legging or stocking underneath, or even as a tunic top with denim jeans underneath.
> 
> I love them so much I have three: grey leopard; red apples and roses; and, white/grey TdJ. i hope Dior will make a blue tie dye next. It runs very large. I am a 40-46 skirt; 42 dress (sometimes 44); and, a 38 hoodie dress.
> 
> @fibbi, re shortening and size of a garment: I always rely on the advice of the SA, head tailor, and, if he is there, my DH (who is a stickler for proper fit). I find that Dior, unlike Chanel, doesn’t have as much seam allowance, so I tend to size up and then have things taken in.


Thank you! Very helpful.


----------



## lulu212121

880 said:


> Picked up my fall/winter alternations, and I bought these two Cruise dresses (striped shirt dress, size 42, 4200 USD, and a short hoodie dress, size 38, 3800 USD, and a Cruise houndstooth cropped jacket, size 40, 3600 USD) that my SA picked for me to try. @fibbi, here is the  ( fall/winter?)  denim dress, size 42, 2600 USD,  that he transferred in, which I also bought. I believe it’s the last one in my size, but if you want the info, here is the tag (however any Dior SA will know it as the denim dress without pleats).
> 
> the striped dress (third photo) looks tight in the photo, but is super flattering in person. There was also a blue green diamond locket that opened in the back that was gorgeous (they showed it to me bc they know I love beautiful things but such a piece is way way out of my budget and lifestyle). And, I also tried the adorable bag modeled by one of our members on the Dior men’s thread
> 
> View attachment 5224109
> View attachment 5224122
> View attachment 5224112
> View attachment 5224110
> View attachment 5224124
> View attachment 5224189
> View attachment 5224152
> View attachment 5224231


The hoodie dress looks so comfortable.


----------



## London16

How do Dior tees typically fit?  I ordered a small but was sent an XS instead. Now the small is unavailable. Thank you!


----------



## michi_chi

London16 said:


> How do Dior tees typically fit?  I ordered a small but was sent an XS instead. Now the small is unavailable. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225626
> View attachment 5225627


 
The best way is by looking at the sizing chart on the website. I've noticed that the stock photos of the t-shirts and jumpers seem to be loose fitting, I think more a play on the unisex styling of Maria Grazia so haven't really bought any tops recently as I prefer more slim fitting tops


----------



## 880

London16 said:


> How do Dior tees typically fit?  I ordered a small but was sent an XS instead. Now the small is unavailable. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225626
> View attachment 5225627


I think this is really flattering on you. you look great!
@lulu212121, the hoodie dress is really comfy, sturdy and perfect with sneakers


----------



## 880

Cross post of some Dior RTW 2021 pics from the Dior in Action thread. (added sizes to this thread in order to to show the wide variance). All skirts and dresses, except the elastic hoodie dress, are 30 inch waist at narrowest point. (my natural waist is 30-32) For comparison I’m usually a size 40 chanel (broad shoulder), size 38 Hermes RTW. Jackets and size medium Tshirt are worn relaxed fit, but I also wear a size small T shirt for a trim look, similar to @London16

hoodie dress, size 38
knit leopard jacket size 36
houndtooth jacket, denim leopard jacket, size 40
short sleeved blue techno jacket size 42
denim and taupe dresses, size 42
grey techno puffy panel skirt, size 40
blue textured skirt, fall winter size 44,
techno blue skirt, size 46
(note: in Dior Montaigne pants, I am a size 40)

with custom, hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret in Paris, mini H craie Della cavalleria, golden goose sneakers, and doc marten boots. DHs cashmere Dior pea coat, fall winter 2021, blue & green distressed jeans and danner bootsdenim and taupe twill dress









when I was in Dior Rome, I discovered thankfully that the SA there could access my purchase history and sizes from my home store. which is good if you cannot keep all the sizes in your head. Otherwise, it’s useful to keep a tape measure in your bag


----------



## Tasha1

Ladies, the 2022 Cruise Collection started arriving.

First, I wanted to skip it but there is some pretty stuff actually


----------



## Tykhe

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5223530
> 
> Just waiting around for my SA. Tried on the Dioramour heart shaped pocket skirt. My own top didn’t go with it, so I threw on the Montaigne jacket for fun.


Omg I love this jacket on you!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Tykhe said:


> Omg I love this jacket on you!!!


 Should I get it?


----------



## Brooklynite

hi ladies. my Chanel friend 880 sent me here  Hi 880!
I'm about to get my first Bar jacket. How I never got one, I don't know. But I wonder if any of you have tailoring advice to share (will work with inhouse tailor but I would love to hear the ladies' perspective.)
Further, aside from tulle skirts and jeans, what others bottoms do you recommend to style with for a less "buttoned up" look?
TIA!


----------



## Tasha1

Brooklynite said:


> I'm about to get my first Bar jacket.



hi, I adore Dior bar jackets, but the problem is its sleeve cut. If you have thin arms, you win.
Dior advises a size up for a bar jacket. I wear mine ( dark blue) a dress, a pair of jeans, a pair of pants and a skirt.


----------



## Tykhe

periogirl28 said:


> Should I get it?


Yessss!!! 110%. I feel tempted to get it and I don’t even buy dior rtw. Lol


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> Should I get it?


Yes absolutely you look amazing! And it’s so versatile!
@Tykhe, one cannot live on chanel RTW alone lol 
@Brooklynite, an old pic of  @periogirl28 gave me the idea to style RTW with shorts; she’s very slim and I believe she styled with uniqlo or hermes shorts? I found moncler shorts to be most flattering on me with chanel and Dior tops.


----------



## Tykhe

@880. No! I have diversified this year! I am branching out into Hermes rtw, really!
Although, this dior jacket reminds me a lot of the Chanel off shoulder one I passed on because the arm holes were too baggy. It is very tempting to go try this on. Although it is complicated because I don’t even have a dior sa hah hah.


----------



## Brooklynite

Tasha1 said:


> hi, I adore Dior bar jackets, but the problem is its sleeve cut. If you have thin arms, you win.
> Dior advises a size up for a bar jacket. I wear mine ( dark blue) a dress, a pair of jeans, a pair of pants and a skirt.


Thank you Tasha. Yes I will likely size up. For me it's the chest. I'm flat chested yet my normal size is uncomfortable. I do however like the feminine cut. Very different from what I already have in my closet.


----------



## Brooklynite

periogirl28 said:


> Should I get it?


I actually like that Chanel Metiers off the shoulder jacket better...it's more streamlined esp against your new skirt.


----------



## Brooklynite

880 said:


> RTW with shorts


Yup good one. I'm certainly looking for a pair. Thank you!


----------



## Tykhe

Brooklynite said:


> I actually like that Chanel Metiers off the shoulder jacket better...it's more streamlined esp against your new skirt.


 I agree with this though the dior one looks stunning on you too! Maybe you can save the dior one for warmer days.


----------



## periogirl28

Brooklynite said:


> I actually like that Chanel Metiers off the shoulder jacket better...it's more streamlined esp against your new skirt.


Thank you. I skipped both jackets because I wasn’t sure where I would wear either.  My long technical fabric toile skirt is much more casual so better cost per wear.


----------



## periogirl28

Brooklynite said:


> hi ladies. my Chanel friend 880 sent me here  Hi 880!
> I'm about to get my first Bar jacket. How I never got one, I don't know. But I wonder if any of you have tailoring advice to share (will work with inhouse tailor but I would love to hear the ladies' perspective.)
> Further, aside from tulle skirts and jeans, what others bottoms do you recommend to style with for a less "buttoned up" look?
> TIA!


How do you feel in it? My cream Bar needed just a tweak to give it a more perfect hourglass fit. I wanted it closer to the original Dior look so we took it in further. The recent hooded Bar from A/W was perfect in 34. I wear it slightly looser. 
For a really classic look, you can get the Montaigne matching line of crepe slim tap pants, 3/4 wide pants, A-line skirt. I think all are pretty smart casual. I wear shorts as it’s more casual and more me. I have Dior sailor style buttoned shorts in the same crepe fabric, bought those on sale. 
The Bar can work with jeans, Boyfriend ones would be cool. Long skirts for sure, maybe not as full for me, being a shorty. For me I cannot wear those full pleated denim skirts. It adds a whole amount of bulk. The ones in lighter fabrics are better. 
Going to a special Cruise event in a few weeks so if I wear either jacket I will post it here. HTH!


----------



## London16

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5223530
> 
> Just waiting around for my SA. Tried on the Dioramour heart shaped pocket skirt. My own top didn’t go with it, so I threw on the Montaigne jacket for fun.


The jacket looks wonderful on you!  I just purchased it based off pics and stying suggestions from @880. It’s a very versatile forever piece.  So far, I’ve worn it with caramel colored leather pants and with jeans.


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

Chiming in…
I love the bar jacket, how it fits the body and shows the curves even if I don’t have one. But the silk, wool mix version (formal) looks really serious on me. The single and double breasted.. I tried on a couple of times and never left with it. Until they had the full wool version aka knit looking version.. although weather in my country doEsnt warrant anything in 100% wool, I bought it as the fit was same or perhaps even better on me than the formal one. 
I encourage every lady who is eyeing a good jacket to consider the Dior Bar jacket for sure.


----------



## Tasha1

bagsofguiltypleasure said:


> the silk, wool mix version



this is the best for me, but it is more solid style, as for  a knit version, I would prefer a cardigan 
for the next season it would be nice to have a linen bar jacket)))


----------



## Brooklynite

periogirl28 said:


> How do you feel in it? My cream Bar needed just a tweak to give it a more perfect hourglass fit. I wanted it closer to the original Dior look so we took it in further. The recent hooded Bar from A/W was perfect in 34. I wear it slightly looser.
> For a really classic look, you can get the Montaigne matching line of crepe slim tap pants, 3/4 wide pants, A-line skirt. I think all are pretty smart casual. I wear shorts as it’s more casual and more me. I have Dior sailor style buttoned shorts in the same crepe fabric, bought those on sale.
> The Bar can work with jeans, Boyfriend ones would be cool. Long skirts for sure, maybe not as full for me, being a shorty. For me I cannot wear those full pleated denim skirts. It adds a whole amount of bulk. The ones in lighter fabrics are better.
> Going to a special Cruise event in a few weeks so if I wear either jacket I will post it here. HTH!


I'm typically a 34 but for the Bar I plan to go with 36. I'm flat chested but the 34 was suffocating. My other work suits are made to measure with full canvas etc. so they fit me better. The Bar is off the rack so I'll live with it (for instance, the armhole is too big on me) because the waist/hip line is what makes it special. 
I have many masculine jackets and as I age (!!) I found myself looking for more feminine lines. The Bar jacket fits that criteria. 
Good idea on the Montaigne matching pants etc. I'll ask my SA to show me some. I have a lot of Prada circle skirts and I would imagine these will work also. Cropped/boyfriend jeans with lighter wash will certainly work too.


----------



## Brooklynite

btw, it's wonderful to see you ladies from the sister thread


----------



## GGNoodles

You look amazing In Dior bar jacket. Did you size down bc it’s a knit jacket or regular size?







jp824 said:


> Tried on a few more items today. I only ended up with the knit bar jacket.  The plaid skirt  is nice but it reminds me too much of a school girl.  I also liked the cut of the dress, but I’m not too keen of the pockets on the chest.
> View attachment 5152788
> View attachment 5152789


----------



## jp824

GGNoodles said:


> You look amazing In Dior bar jacket. Did you size down bc it’s a knit jacket or regular size?


Thank you very much!  I actually took my regular size.  I tried one size down and it would have been fine, but I ended up with my regular size since I did not want it so fitted.


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Picked up my fall/winter alternations, and I bought these two Cruise dresses (striped shirt dress, size 42, 4200 USD, and a short hoodie dress, size 38, 3800 USD, and a Cruise houndstooth cropped jacket, size 40, 3600 USD) that my SA picked for me to try. @fibbi, here is the  ( fall/winter?)  denim dress, size 42, 2600 USD,  that he transferred in, which I also bought. I believe it’s the last one in my size, but if you want the info, here is the tag (however any Dior SA will know it as the denim dress without pleats).
> 
> the striped dress (third photo) looks tight in the photo, but is super flattering in person. There was also a blue green diamond locket that opened in the back that was gorgeous (they showed it to me bc they know I love beautiful things but such a piece is way way out of my budget and lifestyle). And, I also tried the adorable bag modeled by one of our members on the Dior men’s thread
> 
> View attachment 5224109
> View attachment 5224122
> View attachment 5224112
> View attachment 5224110
> View attachment 5224124
> View attachment 5224189
> View attachment 5224152
> View attachment 5224231


Love your cruise selections and the denim dress.  They all look wonderful on you! The striped dress is the only item that I have requested from the cruise collection so far and hopefully B can find it in my size.


----------



## GGNoodles

Thanks dear. That’s very helpful. I called today, they are out of black and only have the navy in st. This is such a gorgeous and versatile jacket. I hope Dior keeps it in their regular stock got years to come because I can see I’m going to wear in to the threads! 



jp824 said:


> Thank you very much!  I actually took my regular size.  I tried one size down and it would have been fine, but I ended up with my regular size since I did not want it so fitted.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Love your cruise selections and the denim dress.  They all look wonderful on you! The striped dress is the only item that I have requested from the cruise collection so far and hopefully B can find it in my size.


it will be fabulous! Did he get the shoes in that you wanted? Hugs


----------



## periogirl28

At the Dior Haute Joaillerie event, got to wear some Rose Dior Bagatelle and the display Croc micro Lady Dior. My mini Kelly II was, as usual during photos, taken away from me by the RTW manager. My own dress from previous collection.


----------



## Tasha1

the Cruise Collection has arrived





I like the third look, but the pants and the jacket are made of wool and silk and the top is made of cashmere and polyester


----------



## jp824

Tasha1 said:


> the Cruise Collection has arrived
> View attachment 5229876
> View attachment 5229877
> View attachment 5229878
> 
> 
> I like the third look, but the pants and the jacket are made of wool and silk and the top is made of cashmere and polyester


Love the third look as well.  Thanks for the modeling pics!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> it will be fabulous! Did he get the shoes in that you wanted? Hugs


Yes, I got the shoes, but I had them shipped to my home so I haven’t had a chance to check out the cruise collection.  Will do so when I pick up my alteration.  How long did your alterations take?


----------



## Brooklynite

periogirl28 said:


> taken away from me by the RTW manager.


this is so funny.
You look gorgeous Periogirl! what an amazing outfit.


----------



## periogirl28

Brooklynite said:


> this is so funny.
> You look gorgeous Periogirl! what an amazing outfit.


You are too sweet, thank you. My Dior SAs have never been able to get me to buy a bag there. So at every event, my bag gets swapped before the photos.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Yes, I got the shoes, but I had them shipped to my home so I haven’t had a chance to check out the cruise collection.  Will do so when I pick up my alteration.  How long did your alterations take?


i think two weeks? when are you going? We’re going to Dior this evening to get my best friend (who is like family) and his fiance  wedding attire (part of our wedding gift). I posted in dudes and their Dior threads for some opinions and advice
hugs


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> the Cruise Collection has arrived
> View attachment 5229876
> View attachment 5229877
> View attachment 5229878
> 
> 
> I like the third look, but the pants and the jacket are made of wool and silk and the top is made of cashmere and polyester


I love the third look on you the best! But. You look so cute in all of them! Hugs


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> I love the third look on you the best! But. You look so cute in all of them! Hugs




it is not me, this is a model and my SA sent me pics   

She also said the collection is very beautiful


----------



## Tasha1

another look from that trunk show



the pants  are not available in my size any more


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> i think two weeks? when are you going? We’re going to Dior this evening to get my best friend (who is like family) and his fiance  wedding attire (part of our wedding gift). I posted in dudes and their Dior threads for some opinions and advice
> hugs


Hopefully the skirt will be ready in a week or so.  Will let you know when I’m planning to come in! I saw the pics you posted of your best friend and his fiancée. Love the Dior outfits you selected.  I didn’t realize how hard it is to pick men’s clothing but your DH did a great job helping them out! Can’t wait to see more pics next week if you have them.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Tasha1 said:


> another look from that trunk show
> View attachment 5230626
> 
> 
> the pants  are not available in my size any more



so I did try on those pants… tbh it wld only work if one is skinny snd tall. Or skinny and cut a lot of the pants off coz they run long. Very long! And it’s pleated at front, which, to my body type anyway, is not so flattering!! But if one has a straight (aka not curvy) body type I could see they wld look wonderful on!


----------



## Tasha1

are we taking about the same pants?





they would be altered in waist for sure but this cut fits me perfectly


----------



## xiaoxiao

Tasha1 said:


> are we taking about the same pants?
> 
> View attachment 5231339
> 
> 
> 
> they would be altered in waist for sure but this cut fits me perfectly



yes! The thing I didn’t like is the crests in the front… my mid section is kind of my sensitive area, so I prefer a flat panel sort of speak as supposed to one with crests like those. I love the couture jeans from s/s last year precisely because of that. I think those wld look great with more of a straight body, less curvy at the bottom (so basically the opposite of me ).


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> another look from that trunk show
> View attachment 5230626
> 
> 
> the pants  are not available in my size any more


@Tasha1, it’s not possible to order/transfer these any more? They look lovely!
I like your striped ones too! Hugs


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Hi guys, does anyone have this sweater? I want to get my first Dior RTW piece soon, and this one has caught my eye but unfortunately I'll be ordering online, so I would appreciate any opinion.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Mad_la_mans said:


> Hi guys, does anyone have this sweater? I want to get my first Dior RTW piece soon, and this one has caught my eye but unfortunately I'll be ordering online, so I would appreciate any opinion.



I tried this on but it didn’t come home with me. What info are you looking for?


----------



## xiaoxiao

So out of everything I have tried on for the cruise collection, only one came home with me (so far). Still waiting for the rest of the dresses to come in, and a few They also have same skirt in the checkered pattern. At first I was hesitant but it’s actually very flattering on! Runs true to size, for those who are interested. For the material and the cut, I thought it was the biggest bargain of this season. Highly highly recommended! 

and ps: yes it does have one pocket 

p.p.s: also tried the jeans skirt with the suspender on. I can totally see @880 and @may3545 in it. Super cute and youthful but I have too many jeans from Dior so I passed. But it’s very flattering!


----------



## 880

xiaoxiao said:


> So out of everything I have tried on for the cruise collection, only one came home with me (so far). Still waiting for the rest of the dresses to come in, and a few They also have same skirt in the checkered pattern. At first I was hesitant but it’s actually very flattering on! Runs true to size, for those who are interested. For the material and the cut, I thought it was the biggest bargain of this season. Highly highly recommended!
> 
> and ps: yes it does have one pocket
> 
> p.p.s: also tried the jeans skirt with the suspender on. I can totally see @880 and @may3545 in it. Super cute and youthful but I have too many jeans from Dior so I passed. But it’s very flattering!
> 
> View attachment 5231503


Thanks for the compliment, but don’t think I can do suspenders lol

i love the skirt on you, and I think the checked one would be cute too!

hugs


----------



## Mad_la_mans

xiaoxiao said:


> I tried this on but it didn’t come home with me. What info are you looking for?


Thanks! I guess I was hoping for some real photos or modshots rather then info. It’s going to be my first piece from Dior RTW, so I have no idea what to expect. May I ask why didn’t you like it?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Mad_la_mans said:


> Thanks! I guess I was hoping for some real photos or modshots rather then info. It’s going to be my first piece from Dior RTW, so I have no idea what to expect. May I ask why didn’t you like it?



it’s a great sweater, and very versatile. It’s just for me 1) in the winter I mainly wear fur coats (don’t kill me  and I can’t wear sweater underneath them 2) I like cardigans more than sweaters in case I get hot flushes (no spring chicken here lol) 3) I have narrow shoulders and fat arms. So if I wear sweaters or jackets I prefer the ones that wld be more slimming. This particular sweater broadens my shoulders and hence make me look bigger on me for some reasons 4) all my pants/ skirts are pretty high waisted to cover my bulging belly  a longer sweater as such wld add volume to my mid-section.

So for me it’s really a personal preference…. The price point is excellent imho. Hope you would give it a try! Worse comes to worse just return it if you don’t like it.


----------



## xiaoxiao

880 said:


> Thanks for the compliment, but don’t think I can do suspenders lol
> 
> i love the skirt on you, and I think the checked one would be cute too!
> 
> hugs



thank you my dear!!! The skirt is super flattering on indeed, especially for mid and lower section challenge ladies like me  can’t wait to see what you end up picking this season.


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> it’s not possible to order/transfer these any more?



my SA will try to arrange it,  I am between 38 and 40, may be the seamster can alter size 38 or I will ask my SA in Amsterdam


----------



## platanoparty

@xiaoxiao that skirt is beautiful on you thank you for sharing!

I visited my SA yesterday to pick up a few house wares and my 30 Montaigne bag but sadly my items from cruise have yet to come in. Really excited about a few skirts but my SA surprised me with this stunning dress!! The only problem? It has an octopus which silly as it sounds, I have a fear of so I don’t want one on my dress I really really wish this dress came in a different print because it is lovely!


----------



## xiaoxiao

platanoparty said:


> @xiaoxiao that skirt is beautiful on you thank you for sharing!
> 
> I visited my SA yesterday to pick up a few house wares and my 30 Montaigne bag but sadly my items from cruise have yet to come in. Really excited about a few skirts but my SA surprised me with this stunning dress!! The only problem? It has an octopus which silly as it sounds, I have a fear of so I don’t want one on my dress I really really wish this dress came in a different print because it is lovely!
> 
> View attachment 5231609



ohhhhhhh it suits you to the T!!! I love how elegant it is on you, and the length of the dress is PERFECT.


----------



## 880

platanoparty said:


> @xiaoxiao that skirt is beautiful on you thank you for sharing!
> 
> I visited my SA yesterday to pick up a few house wares and my 30 Montaigne bag but sadly my items from cruise have yet to come in. Really excited about a few skirts but my SA surprised me with this stunning dress!! The only problem? It has an octopus which silly as it sounds, I have a fear of so I don’t want one on my dress I really really wish this dress came in a different print because it is lovely!
> 
> View attachment 5231609


I adore this dress on you! You look amazing! So sad about the octopus! Mine would be spiders, though a web would be beautiful


----------



## hlzpenguin

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5229802
> View attachment 5229803
> 
> At the Dior Haute Joaillerie event, got to wear some Rose Dior Bagatelle and the display Croc micro Lady Dior. My mini Kelly II was, as usual during photos, taken away from me by the RTW manager. My own dress from previous collection.


Love the dress so much!


----------



## periogirl28

hlzpenguin said:


> Love the dress so much!


Thank you!


----------



## Tasha1

xiaoxiao said:


> But if one has a straight (aka not curvy) body type I could see they wld look wonderful on!



you are right, it would be too much alteration, especially in waist


----------



## xiaoxiao

Tasha1 said:


> you are right, it would be too much alteration, especially in waist



yeah I’m not a big fan of alteration in general, and much less so that has something to do crests in the front… I’m not saying they won’t do a good job, but once it’s done there’s no going back sort of speak… flat panels like those jeans, on the other hand, are much easier to alter. And yes I liked them so much I did take a size up and then have them altered. >_< I just think for curvy ladies like this, flat panels look much more flattering.


----------



## fibbi

I went to pick up the sweater on the right. Love the pattern and I think it matches great with the denim skirt I got. 
Also try out a few jacket/coat?! The left is shorter while the middle is longer. I not too sure I think I look more bulky with these. Prefer if they can be unzip all the way .


Also try the coat with belt, pea coat and double sided wool coat. They are not my size so I didn’t take pic . Still wondering should I get wool coat or the budget should go to a lady Dior …


----------



## fibbi

platanoparty said:


> @xiaoxiao that skirt is beautiful on you thank you for sharing!
> 
> I visited my SA yesterday to pick up a few house wares and my 30 Montaigne bag but sadly my items from cruise have yet to come in. Really excited about a few skirts but my SA surprised me with this stunning dress!! The only problem? It has an octopus which silly as it sounds, I have a fear of so I don’t want one on my dress I really really wish this dress came in a different print because it is lovely!
> 
> View attachment 5231609


It looks lovely on you! Too bad about the octopus!


----------



## xiaoxiao

fibbi said:


> I went to pick up the sweater on the right. Love the pattern and I think it matches great with the denim skirt I got.
> Also try out a few jacket/coat?! The left is shorter while the middle is longer. I not too sure I think I look more bulky with these. Prefer if they can be unzip all the way .
> View attachment 5233653
> 
> Also try the coat with belt, pea coat and double sided wool coat. They are not my size so I didn’t take pic . Still wondering should I get wool coat or the budget should go to a lady Dior …



love the sweater! Yes def wld go with the denim skirt.  I vote for lady dior rather than the wool coat. You could always wait to see if it goes on sale.


----------



## jp824

Love the sweater on you and I vote for the Lady Dior!


----------



## periogirl28

Tried on some Cruise RTW, this jacket is just so amazing. Jacket and shorts fit me in size 34. Jacket is press piece and cannot be sold to me yet. Launch event coming up with more arrivals. The new East West small Bobby and patent Micro Lady Diors in the new Cruise colours.


----------



## periogirl28

My own outfit of the day. Dior girls’ cardigan, Lapis bracelet worn as necklace, espadrilles. Uniqlo wide-legged jeans.


----------



## hphile

periogirl28 said:


> Tried on some Cruise RTW, this jacket is just so amazing. Jacket and shorts fit me in size 34. Jacket is press piece and cannot be sold to me yet. Launch event coming up with more arrivals. The new East West small Bobby and patent Micro Lady Diors in the new Cruise colours.



That cruise jacket looks amazing on you! Does it fit tighter like a bar jacket does? Could you let me know the price? Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

hphile said:


> That cruise jacket looks amazing on you! Does it fit tighter like a bar jacket does? Could you let me know the price? Thank you!


It doesn’t fit as tight as a Bar, it is cut to be a boxy fit. Straight. If I am not wrong it’s about USD6k. Hope this helps.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5234764
> View attachment 5234765
> View attachment 5234766
> 
> Tried on some Cruise RTW, this jacket is just so amazing. Jacket and shorts fit me in size 34. Jacket is press piece and cannot be sold to me yet. Launch event coming up with more arrivals. The new East West small Bobby and patent Micro Lady Diors in the new Cruise colours.



ah, that beautiful jacket!!! I saw it in person but I must have been drooling.  one sales person literally ran to the dressing room after I said what a beautiful jacket and hid it from me.  so glad I got to see a modeling pix!! You look stunning in it, and I like how it’s just the perfect white on you.


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> ah, that beautiful jacket!!! I saw it in person but I must have been drooling.  one sales person literally ran to the dressing room after I said what a beautiful jacket and hid it from me.  so glad I got to see a modeling pix!! You look stunning in it, and I like how it’s just the perfect white on you.


What a strange salesperson?


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> What a strange salesperson?



 right? Not mine obviously, but I think I happened to be there on the very first day and actually, first hour of the very limited release of the new collection. Almost all the pieces were spoken for, and I guess to avoid unnecessary unpleasant situation, it was better to remove the said jacket from me than to disappoint me. Still quite funny, now that I thought of it.


----------



## joanasarah

Sharing a couple of pictures from #diorcafe pop up!

Cruise is really pretty this time round. I liked all the prints but decided to go with the navy cropped jacket!


----------



## Merkey

Hello ladies - I would be grateful for advice as I’m seriously considering the bar jacket. I’ve seen that it’s available either as a single or double breasted style. Any advice as to which style is more versatile? I’d like the option to dress it up with a matching trouser but also flexibility to pair with jeans and an occasional skirt. And for those who have it in the double breasted style, do you ever wear it unbuttoned? Thanks v much


----------



## 880

Merkey said:


> Hello ladies - I would be grateful for advice as I’m seriously considering the bar jacket. I’ve seen that it’s available either as a single or double breasted style. Any advice as to which style is more versatile? I’d like the option to dress it up with a matching trouser but also flexibility to pair with jeans and an occasional skirt. And for those who have it in the double breasted style, do you ever wear it unbuttoned? Thanks v much



I advise trying on a few different Bar Jackets in person with an experienced SA to ascertain fit. I am a short 5’2, size 40 chanel, and bc of my 30’ waist, even when I size way up. (like 42, 44), I still look somewhat lumpy in a bar jacket, even the knit one. 

I tend not to wear double breasted styles unbuttoned, so feel single breasted ones are more versatile. HTH, and pls keep us posted as you look for the perfect one!


----------



## Merkey

880 said:


> I advise trying on a few different Bar Jackets in person with an experienced SA to ascertain fit. I am a short 5’2, size 40 chanel, and bc of my 30’ waist, even when I size way up. (like 42, 44), I still look somewhat lumpy in a bar jacket, even the knit one.
> 
> I tend not to wear double breasted styles unbuttoned, so feel single breasted ones are more versatile. HTH, and pls keep us posted as you look for the perfect one!



Thank you 880 for your reply. I agree it would be ideal to go to the boutique to try on in person, also as I assume that some tailoring could be done to help with the perfect fit. You also mentioned the knit ones which look cute on the website and might be an excellent casual option too. I’m really curious as to how the Bar will look as I only ever wear my jackets open but the ones I own are all single breasted. It might be a little while but I’ll definitely come back to this group once I’m able to go try my options out. Thanks again!!


----------



## periogirl28

Merkey said:


> Hello ladies - I would be grateful for advice as I’m seriously considering the bar jacket. I’ve seen that it’s available either as a single or double breasted style. Any advice as to which style is more versatile? I’d like the option to dress it up with a matching trouser but also flexibility to pair with jeans and an occasional skirt. And for those who have it in the double breasted style, do you ever wear it unbuttoned? Thanks v much


I do hope you get to try both in a couple of sizes and see. My own experience is that the single breasted is more flattering for many figures and more versatile. This is my own opinion. I do not own the double breasted as I find it adds too much bulk to my torso. At the moment, I own the classic cream Bar and the current hooded black Bar from A/W 2021. I upsized the classic and then had that taken in at the waist, the seasonal piece fitted off the rack in my normal size. Best wishes, please do update us here on your decision.


----------



## Tasha1

My 2 cents


periogirl28 said:


> the single breasted is more flattering for many figures and more versatile.


dito



periogirl28 said:


> I do not own the double breasted as I find it adds too much bulk to my torso.


dito



periogirl28 said:


> I upsized the classic and then had that taken in at the waist


dito.

 it was the first MC collection

Last seasonal pieces fitted my size.

Narrow sleeves are my problem and I had never had that issue with RS jackets


----------



## Tasha1

The Cruise collection has started arriving at the boutique but they don't have my size, only smaller ones.


----------



## 880

Merkey said:


> Thank you 880 for your reply. I agree it would be ideal to go to the boutique to try on in person, also as I assume that some tailoring could be done to help with the perfect fit. You also mentioned the knit ones which look cute on the website and might be an excellent casual option too. I’m really curious as to how the Bar will look as I only ever wear my jackets open but the ones I own are all single breasted. It might be a little while but I’ll definitely come back to this group once I’m able to go try my options out. Thanks again!!


please do update with pics! Agree with @periogirl28, that the hooded bar is a fabulous rendition of the Bar jacket (the only reason I passed on it was bc I mistakenly solicited DH’s opinion on that one, and he felt the oversized hood swamped me, and he saw the torso (before the tailor could adjust).


----------



## fibbi

Please don’t mind my messy bedroom . 
I can’t get hold of the Dior sailor collar sweaters https://www.dior.com/en_ca/products...llar-tied-sweater-ecru-cashmere-and-wool-knit
Kinda find a similar sweater to match the denim dress.


----------



## Merkey

880 said:


> please do update with pics! Agree with @periogirl28, that the hooded bar is a fabulous rendition of the Bar jacket (the only reason I passed on it was bc I mistakenly solicited DH’s opinion on that one, and he felt the oversized hood swamped me, and he saw the torso (before the tailor could adjust).



Thanks so much for the feedback and sharing your thoughts! I’m in the process of setting up an appointment to try some jackets. I would like to find a versatile piece and take advantage of tailoring adjustments to get the perfect fit. I was told that stock is low so the ideal thing to do is at least guess my size so they have some options available to try for when I come in. The knit jackets look interesting online as does the new houndstooth version but I’ll try not to get distracted from the main goal! Thank you all! In the meantime I’ll enjoy seeing your photos and hearing about your experiences


----------



## 880

Merkey said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback and sharing your thoughts! I’m in the process of setting up an appointment to try some jackets. I would like to find a versatile piece and take advantage of tailoring adjustments to get the perfect fit. I was told that stock is low so the ideal thing to do is at least guess my size so they have some options available to try for when I come in. The knit jackets look interesting online as does the new houndstooth version but I’ll try not to get distracted from the main goal! Thank you all! In the meantime I’ll enjoy seeing your photos and hearing about your experiences


You can give the SA your measurements and/or comparable sizes in other brands. 
When you go, I advise trying everything on to get a sense of the size spread (everything in Dior is sized differently)

also a different option in case there is nothing you like in your size: MGC designed for Valentino bf Dior; and I have a Valentino rendition of a bar jacket that was about 200USD with tags from TRR. I’m about a 42 Dior but a size 14 Valentino or thereabouts.


----------



## Merkey

880 said:


> You can give the SA your measurements and/or comparable sizes in other brands.
> When you go, I advise trying everything on to get a sense of the size spread (everything in Dior is sized differently)
> 
> also a different option in case there is nothing you like in your size: MGC designed for Valentino bf Dior; and I have a Valentino rendition of a bar jacket that was about 200USD with tags from TRR. I’m about a 42 Dior but a size 14 Valentino or thereabouts.



thank you - that’s a great idea. I’m pretty straight from the chest down to hip area and I’m hoping the cut of a bar jacket (or similar) will give me at least the illusion of a waist, look more feminine. The only Dior RTW Ire their cashmere jumpers and I found those variable in sizing too - just as you say.

wow the Valentino suggestion sounds great. As long as I don’t go home with a jacket that’s similar to what I already have (tendency to buy the same things grrr), I’ll be content. This time I’m determined to be disciplined in finding something I will love for a long time. A lesson learned!

Grateful for the insight x


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Merkey said:


> Hello ladies - I would be grateful for advice as I’m seriously considering the bar jacket. I’ve seen that it’s available either as a single or double breasted style. Any advice as to which style is more versatile? I’d like the option to dress it up with a matching trouser but also flexibility to pair with jeans and an occasional skirt. And for those who have it in the double breasted style, do you ever wear it unbuttoned? Thanks v much



I may be in the minority but I really love the double breasted version, but also 100% agree best bet is to try a few on and decide what works best for your wardrobe and style. I personally went for the double breasted version because it felt different enough to other black blazers I already had in my wardrobe. I also love the knit version - it's quite heavy but very unique piece, in my opinion.
You really can't go wrong with either but best to try them on and decide for yourself 

Edit: Failed to mention I do think it looks better buttoned up but I also like it worn open, I'll try to snap a photo and post so you can see. And in my opinion, the regular bar jacket is a but more feminine, however, it all comes down to styling. Hope this all helps! Good luck and let us know what you end up with!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Could someone please confirm if the vest in the second photo is the removable lining from the jacket in the first photo? Or is the vest sold separately? Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Could someone please confirm if the vest in the second photo is the removable lining from the jacket in the first photo? Or is the vest sold separately? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243521
> View attachment 5243522


Pic 2 is indeed the removable vest from pic 1. I tried both pieces, they are sold together and are versatile layering pieces. Go for it!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

periogirl28 said:


> Pic 2 is indeed the removable vest from pic 1. I tried both pieces, they are sold together and are versatile layering pieces. Go for it!


Thank you! Can you comment on sizing/fit of this?


----------



## Merkey

tanya^luv^purse said:


> I may be in the minority but I really love the double breasted version, but also 100% agree best bet is to try a few on and decide what works best for your wardrobe and style. I personally went for the double breasted version because it felt different enough to other black blazers I already had in my wardrobe. I also love the knit version - it's quite heavy but very unique piece, in my opinion.
> You really can't go wrong with either but best to try them on and decide for yourself
> 
> Edit: Failed to mention I do think it looks better buttoned up but I also like it worn open, I'll try to snap a photo and post so you can see. And in my opinion, the regular bar jacket is a but more feminine, however, it all comes down to styling. Hope this all helps! Good luck and let us know what you end up with!
> 
> View attachment 5241776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241778



thank you so much - the photos are a great reference and you look fabulous! Like you, I am attracted to the double breasted option because it’s different to jackets I already own. My hesitance is of course fit, but also versatility as to whether I could wear it both buttoned and unbuttoned as I tend to dress semi-casually even for work situations. The knits look lovely online, and I’ve seen someone try on the houndstooth version too. Just waiting for some sizes to become available at the boutique to try on. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Thank you! Can you comment on sizing/fit of this?


True to size, the outer jacket fits loose, just like in that photo. It’s not a fitted jacket at all.


----------



## Brooklynite

I wore my silk+wool bar jacket today, paired with cropped jeans and pointy boots.
As I wear it for a while here are some observations:

- very constructed (in a good way) with heavy canvas inside
- narrow armholes and limited room in the chest area. I'm b/w 34 and 36 so I took 36 and made the sleeves a bit shorter
- The cinch from the back to the waist is what makes the bar jacket very feminine

It is very different from the jackets I've already owned, so it's a nice addition.

I also tried on the houndstooth jacket from the new season...the fabric is very stiff, otherwise it's lovely.


----------



## 880

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Thank you! Can you comment on sizing/fit of this?



In this jacket, I can take a 38. As per @periogirl28, it is loose.
In a fitted bar jacket, I can go up to a 42+ due to my larger waist (30”) and broader than average shoulder.  In the standard CD bombers I am a 40 with room to layer; in the CD denim style jackets a 40; in the CD knit jackets 38-40.
i am a chanel size 40 jacket and coat for the most part.
note: I did not buy it bc I bought the matching long skirt and it was too much of the same style to wear together (even though I would probably wear them separately, I like the option).  (in retrospect, perhaps I should have gotten this jacket and the mini skirt


----------



## periogirl28

Brooklynite said:


> I wore my silk+wool bar jacket today, paired with cropped jeans and pointy boots.
> As I wear it for a while here are some observations:
> 
> - very constructed (in a good way) with heavy canvas inside
> - narrow armholes and limited room in the chest area. I'm b/w 34 and 36 so I took 36 and made the sleeves a bit shorter
> - The cinch from the back to the waist is what makes the bar jacket very feminine
> 
> It is very different from the jackets I've already owned, so it's a nice addition.
> 
> I also tried on the houndstooth jacket from the new season...the fabric is very stiff, otherwise it's lovely.


We need pics. Thanks!


----------



## Brooklynite

periogirl28 said:


> We need pics. Thanks!


I will try young lady~


----------



## Brooklynite

Apologize for the poor lighting and toys in the background, but here is an idea:


----------



## periogirl28

Brooklynite said:


> I will try young lady~





Brooklynite said:


> Apologize for the poor lighting and toys in the background, but here is an idea:


It's been a long, long time since anyone called me that. Thank you, you look tres chic!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Brooklynite said:


> Apologize for the poor lighting and toys in the background, but here is an idea:


You look lovely!


----------



## Brooklynite

periogirl28 said:


> It's been a long, long time since anyone called me that. Thank you, you look tres chic!


your posts have always had this vibrant energy. Not sure what your age is, but I love the spirit


----------



## 880

Brooklynite said:


> Apologize for the poor lighting and toys in the background, but here is an idea:


You look amazing!


----------



## periogirl28

Dior RTW, supporting domestic tourism at 2 Four Seasons. Wishing that life returns to normal for everyone soon.


----------



## periogirl28

In case it’s useful for someone, I tried the trunk show two piece jacket. This is size 36 so it’s a size too large on me. The inner quilted hood gilet, the jacket and both pieces together. HTH.


----------



## fibbi

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5249123
> View attachment 5249124
> View attachment 5249125
> 
> In case it’s useful for someone, I tried the trunk show two piece jacket. This is size 36 so it’s a size too large on me. The inner quilted hood gilet, the jacket and both pieces together. HTH.


Thank you for modeling this piece. Did you get this jacket at the end?


----------



## Panlove

Has anyone tried this on?  Does it run small and is it cropped?


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5249123
> View attachment 5249124
> View attachment 5249125
> 
> In case it’s useful for someone, I tried the trunk show two piece jacket. This is size 36 so it’s a size too large on me. The inner quilted hood gilet, the jacket and both pieces together. HTH.


Thank you! I like this bar jacket version of this jacket and looks very nice on you.


----------



## periogirl28

fibbi said:


> Thank you for modeling this piece. Did you get this jacket at the end?


I will have to wait for 34 to arrive and decide. These 3 pieces are 36 and I don't think I should alter that much.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5249123
> View attachment 5249124
> View attachment 5249125
> 
> In case it’s useful for someone, I tried the trunk show two piece jacket. This is size 36 so it’s a size too large on me. The inner quilted hood gilet, the jacket and both pieces together. HTH.



i. Love. Them!!! All of them on you.


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> i. Love. Them!!! All of them on you.


Very tempting indeed. Thank you dear!


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> Very tempting indeed. Thank you dear!



pls DO post pix with 34. They look so chic slightly big on you but I can see them being perfect on you TTS as well. Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> pls DO post pix with 34. They look so chic slightly big on you but I can see them being perfect on you TTS as well. Absolutely brilliant!


It’s going to be a bit of a wait apparently.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> It’s going to be a bit of a wait apparently.



we will all wait with you


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> we will all wait with you


I’ll bug my London SA.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> I’ll bug my London SA.



 I joked With mine the other day: when it comes to Dior it’s competitive buying.


----------



## dotty8

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5249123
> View attachment 5249124
> View attachment 5249125
> 
> In case it’s useful for someone, I tried the trunk show two piece jacket. This is size 36 so it’s a size too large on me. The inner quilted hood gilet, the jacket and both pieces together. HTH.



I love this


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

xiaoxiao said:


> I joked With mine the other day: when it comes to Dior it’s competitive buying.


I'm relieved to know it's not just my local boutique... It does feel like there are fewer items produced in each side, outside of those reserved during the pre-sell, and stores 'guard' items a bit more to make available for their local clientele (versus more readily transferring things more readily). I see this in other brands as well - I guess we have to work hard for those "must have" items


----------



## xiaoxiao

tanya^luv^purse said:


> I'm relieved to know it's not just my local boutique... It does feel like there are fewer items produced in each side, outside of those reserved during the pre-sell, and stores 'guard' items a bit more to make available for their local clientele (versus more readily transferring things more readily). I see this in other brands as well - I guess we have to work hard for those "must have" items



oh no not at all it’s happening all over Europe apparently. For example with the more popular pieces they can’t even order ALL sizes! I think dior rtw price point is so good, and the pieces are very wearable across all ages and body types that make every collection a home run it seems. Especially when a new collection first being released, many pieces are not even transferable…. Or I was told in order to “trade” certain pieces, some stores have to give up 2 to get 1. As in: if you want my white dress in a certain size, you have to give me 2 pieces to get it.  It would be interesting to see what’s left over during this upcoming sales.


----------



## Brooklynite

Does anyone have a mod shot of a mini Aline skirt or skort? Right now they have a skort from the 30Montaigne line, but I don't like the CD button (prefer a plain button), and I'm curious how it looks on a person with regular figure. TIA


----------



## minami

Panlove said:


> View attachment 5249490
> 
> Has anyone tried this on?  Does it run small and is it cropped?


I did! It’s not cropped and super lightweight I didn’t love it though it was very thin but it’s pretty


----------



## 880

+1 with @xiaoxiao re scarcity of desirable RTW. I first saw this charcoal leopard coat in the boutique window display in Rome, and never forgot it. But IDKW stuff like this (no logo, dark neutral) is so hard to find. Only one was ordered for the entire US. my SA had to transfer this one in from Dubai. I have no idea what kind of horse trade had to be made, if any, but it took a while. meanwhile NY flagship is filled with logo ski wear and bejeweled harnesses.

with older chanel boucle dress and John Locke hat (vintage frm my own closet)
And 2021 chanel combat boots

also, IMO, if you are built like me, the knee length Bermuda shorts and the oversized anorak do NOT work.


----------



## m_ichele

880 said:


> +1 with @xiaoxiao re scarcity of desirable RTW. I first saw this charcoal leopard coat in the boutique window display in Rome, and never forgot it. But IDKW stuff like this (no logo, dark neutral) is so hard to find. Only one was ordered for the entire US. my SA had to transfer this one in from Dubai. I have no idea what kind of horse trade had to be made, if any, but it took a while. meanwhile NY flagship is filled with logo ski wear and bejeweled harnesses.
> 
> with older chanel boucle dress and John Locke hat (vintage frm my own closet)
> And 2021 chanel combat boots
> 
> also, IMO, if you are built like me, the knee length Bermuda shorts and the oversized anorak do NOT work.
> 
> View attachment 5252996
> View attachment 5253003


I love this look so much @880!!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

880 said:


> +1 with @xiaoxiao re scarcity of desirable RTW. I first saw this charcoal leopard coat in the boutique window display in Rome, and never forgot it. But IDKW stuff like this (no logo, dark neutral) is so hard to find. Only one was ordered for the entire US. my SA had to transfer this one in from Dubai. I have no idea what kind of horse trade had to be made, if any, but it took a while. meanwhile NY flagship is filled with logo ski wear and bejeweled harnesses.
> 
> with older chanel boucle dress and John Locke hat (vintage frm my own closet)
> And 2021 chanel combat boots
> 
> also, IMO, if you are built like me, the knee length Bermuda shorts and the oversized anorak do NOT work.
> 
> View attachment 5252996
> View attachment 5253003


Super cool! Love the vibe of this look


----------



## xiaoxiao

880 said:


> +1 with @xiaoxiao re scarcity of desirable RTW. I first saw this charcoal leopard coat in the boutique window display in Rome, and never forgot it. But IDKW stuff like this (no logo, dark neutral) is so hard to find. Only one was ordered for the entire US. my SA had to transfer this one in from Dubai. I have no idea what kind of horse trade had to be made, if any, but it took a while. meanwhile NY flagship is filled with logo ski wear and bejeweled harnesses.
> 
> with older chanel boucle dress and John Locke hat (vintage frm my own closet)
> And 2021 chanel combat boots
> 
> also, IMO, if you are built like me, the knee length Bermuda shorts and the oversized anorak do NOT work.
> 
> View attachment 5252996
> View attachment 5253003



the coat looks beautiful on you!!! Haven’t seen it in my home store I bet they didn’t even order this. What a unicorn!!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Panlove said:


> View attachment 5249490
> 
> Has anyone tried this on?  Does it run small and is it cropped?





minami said:


> I did! It’s not cropped and super lightweight I didn’t love it though it was very thin but it’s pretty



+ what @minami said. It's very lightweight, not itchy (and I'm very sensitive). It's not too cropped but it really depends on how you define cropped . Length is same is as this sweater on this model (for your reference I'm 5'3" ish)


----------



## Panlove

minami said:


> I did! It’s not cropped and super lightweight I didn’t love it though it was very thin but it’s pretty


Thanks!


----------



## Panlove

tanya^luv^purse said:


> + what @minami said. It's very lightweight, not itchy (and I'm very sensitive). It's not too cropped but it really depends on how you define cropped . Length is same is as this sweater on this model (for your reference I'm 5'3" ish)


Thanks!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> +1 with @xiaoxiao re scarcity of desirable RTW. I first saw this charcoal leopard coat in the boutique window display in Rome, and never forgot it. But IDKW stuff like this (no logo, dark neutral) is so hard to find. Only one was ordered for the entire US. my SA had to transfer this one in from Dubai. I have no idea what kind of horse trade had to be made, if any, but it took a while. meanwhile NY flagship is filled with logo ski wear and bejeweled harnesses.
> 
> with older chanel boucle dress and John Locke hat (vintage frm my own closet)
> And 2021 chanel combat boots
> 
> also, IMO, if you are built like me, the knee length Bermuda shorts and the oversized anorak do NOT work.
> 
> View attachment 5252996
> View attachment 5253003


Your coat finally came!  Love it on you! It is worth the hunt.


----------



## jp824

Tried on the dress and the skirt but ended up just getting the skirt . They didn’t have my size in the skirt so I had to get it altered. The dress is fun, but I am not used to wearing a short dress so I don’t think I would wear it much.

@880 Thanks for the pics! 



Some other Dior outfits last week.
Dior vest and jeans; Dior hooded bar jacket and denim skirt


----------



## TankerToad

jp824 said:


> Tried on the dress and the skirt but ended up just getting the skirt . They didn’t have my size in the skirt so I had to get it altered. The dress is fun, but I am not used to wearing a short dress so I don’t think I would wear it much.
> 
> @880 Thanks for the pics!
> View attachment 5253884
> View attachment 5253885
> 
> Some other Dior outfits last week.
> Dior vest and jeans; Dior hooded bar jacket and denim skirt
> View attachment 5253886
> 
> View attachment 5253888


You look amazing - so put together with every outfit 
You are inspiring !!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TankerToad said:


> You look amazing - so put together with every outfit
> You are inspiring !!!



second this!! @jp824 they are  for you J


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Tried on the dress and the skirt but ended up just getting the skirt . They didn’t have my size in the skirt so I had to get it altered. The dress is fun, but I am not used to wearing a short dress so I don’t think I would wear it much.
> 
> @880 Thanks for the pics!
> View attachment 5253884
> View attachment 5253885
> 
> Some other Dior outfits last week.
> Dior vest and jeans; Dior hooded bar jacket and denim skirt
> View attachment 5253886
> 
> View attachment 5253888


I love the skirt that you got! I also think the dress is fantastic on your figure! Hugs


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> I first saw this charcoal leopard coat in the boutique window display in Rome, and never forgot it.



*leopard*


----------



## jp824

xiaoxiao said:


> second this!! @jp824 they are  for you J


Thank you! You are both too kind @TankerToad @xiaoxiao!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> I love the skirt that you got! I also think the dress is fantastic on your figure! Hugs


Thank you!   I do like the cut of the dress.  Just wish they had it in a plain solid color like black or gray and maybe just a tad longer


----------



## TankerToad

Dipping my toe into your Dior waters.
The sailor pants are fabulous - light as air - run large - and the skirt is two layers of floaty cotton
The of course the T is iconic 
The T ran small- Dreaming of the tropics to wear these 
Debating getting the pants hemmed or wearing a chunky sandal with them


----------



## Tasha1

TankerToad said:


> Dipping my toe into your Dior waters.



you look fabulous in these pant. What fabric are they made of?


----------



## jp824

TankerToad said:


> Dipping my toe into your Dior waters.
> The sailor pants are fabulous - light as air - run large - and the skirt is two layers of floaty cotton
> The of course the T is iconic
> The T ran small- Dreaming of the tropics to wear these
> Debating getting the pants hemmed or wearing a chunky sandal with them


Great choices . I love the skirt and the pants look fabulous on you!


----------



## TankerToad

Honestly they feel so light and airy


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> Dipping my toe into your Dior waters.
> The sailor pants are fabulous - light as air - run large - and the skirt is two layers of floaty cotton
> The of course the T is iconic
> The T ran small- Dreaming of the tropics to wear these
> Debating getting the pants hemmed or wearing a chunky sandal with them


You look like a modern day dior model! Love your choices and envy your length of leg !  
also, if you average the price of a Dior t shirt with a chanel t shirt, the numbrr goes way down


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

TankerToad said:


> Dipping my toe into your Dior waters.
> The sailor pants are fabulous - light as air - run large - and the skirt is two layers of floaty cotton
> The of course the T is iconic
> The T ran small- Dreaming of the tropics to wear these
> Debating getting the pants hemmed or wearing a chunky sandal with them


Great choices! I have tried to make those pants work but alas I'm built too close to the ground. They look fabulous on you!!


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> You look like a modern day dior model! Love your choices and envy your length of leg !
> also, if you average the price of a Dior t shirt with a chanel t shirt, the numbrr goes way down


Laughed at this 
Go figure 
I’m so NOT a T shirt gal and I buy 2 at once - 
I’m going to baby these tops - to me they are both pricey for T-shirts’ 
But loved both with the pants


----------



## mmcjm

Hi guys I just bought the Montaigne 30 skort and was wondering if it comes with a hanger because my sa didn't give me one ? 
I also impulsively bought the sailor sweater. Any tips on how to care for  diorclothes would be great as this is my first time buying rtw!! I feel so anxious sitting down at restaurants because of it being damaged or stained.


----------



## Brooklynite

mmcjm said:


> Hi guys I just bought the Montaigne 30 skort and was wondering if it comes with a hanger because my sa didn't give me one ?
> I also impulsively bought the sailor sweater. Any tips on how to care for  diorclothes would be great as this is my first time buying rtw!! I feel so anxious sitting down at restaurants because of it being damaged or stained.


I'm contemplating to get the Montaigne30 skorts too. Do you have a mod pic?
Re clothing care: for the wool/silk dry clean will do wonders, in case of any accidents.


----------



## mmcjm

Brooklynite said:


> I'm contemplating to get the Montaigne30 skorts too. Do you have a mod pic?
> Re clothing care: for the wool/silk dry clean will do wonders, in case of any accidents.






Thank you!! How about the cardigan? I've posted a pic my hubby took but it's kinda far. I regret I didn't take any selfies in the dior change room but I was kinda in a rush .
I love the skort it's soo comfy I was like why does this pants feel so amazing? It's so soft on the inside and I realised it's 100% silk lining! Sorry I'm such a rtw novice. I've bought gucci balenciaga jumpers before but that's it. I'm 35 this year so I was like fk it just spend it on this dior skort.   instead of another bag. But omg it feels so soft. 
Sorry I know I'm wearing too many logos, but I didn't have a white t shirt to match , all of my t shirts are black. Only had this white one. The rest of my white t shirts  are all yellow and ugly probably from being dried in the dryer too much


----------



## Brooklynite

mmcjm said:


> View attachment 5255359
> 
> 
> Thank you!! How about the cardigan? I've posted a pic my hubby took but it's kinda far. I regret I didn't take any selfies in the dior change room but I was kinda in a rush .
> I love the skort it's soo comfy I was like why does this pants feel so amazing? It's so soft on the inside and I realised it's 100% silk lining! Sorry I'm such a rtw novice. I've bought gucci balenciaga jumpers before but that's it. I'm 35 this year so I was like fk it just spend it on this dior skort.   instead of another bag. But omg it feels so soft.
> Sorry I know I'm wearing too many logos, but I didn't have a white t shirt to match , all of my t shirts are black. Only had this white one. The rest of my white t shirts  are all yellow and ugly probably from being dried in the dryer too much


You looked great! Thanks for the pic.
Is the cardigan cashmere? If so, wash with shampoo with gentle cycle will do. This is how I wash all my cashmere sweaters.


----------



## 880

mmcjm said:


> View attachment 5255359
> 
> 
> Thank you!! How about the cardigan? I've posted a pic my hubby took but it's kinda far. I regret I didn't take any selfies in the dior change room but I was kinda in a rush .
> I love the skort it's soo comfy I was like why does this pants feel so amazing? It's so soft on the inside and I realised it's 100% silk lining! Sorry I'm such a rtw novice. I've bought gucci balenciaga jumpers before but that's it. I'm 35 this year so I was like fk it just spend it on this dior skort.   instead of another bag. But omg it feels so soft.
> Sorry I know I'm wearing too many logos, but I didn't have a white t shirt to match , all of my t shirts are black. Only had this white one. The rest of my white t shirts  are all yellow and ugly probably from being dried in the dryer too much



You look adorable! Love the way you styled the skort. If you need hangers, just ask your SA. She may be used to customers asking not to have tissue, shopping bags, hangers etc.

I love RTW, and IMO the key to longevity (some of my own pieces are three decades old, and I also buy vintage deadstock RTW that is even older) is not to dry clean too much and only when you feel it needs it. Find a good dry cleaner and follow his or her recommendations. And do not store clothing in plastic. Clothing needs some air flow and ideally some room. Avoid sun exposure and too much humidity. I never hang knits. As per my allergist, I air out the clothes for a day before storing them (I think his idea was pollen or allergens should be allowed to dissipate, but IDK

if you hand wash sweaters as per @Brooklynite, reblock them and dry flat. I confess, I’d rather have the cleaners handle it bc I’ve had some misshapen results ( but I am extremely uncoordinated re clothing care)


----------



## lulu212121

mmcjm said:


> Hi guys I just bought the Montaigne 30 skort and was wondering if it comes with a hanger because my sa didn't give me one ?
> I also impulsively bought the sailor sweater. Any tips on how to care for  diorclothes would be great as this is my first time buying rtw!! I feel so anxious sitting down at restaurants because of it being damaged or stained.


I just wanted to add to the fabulous tips you have received here. If you hand wash your cashmere place it on a thick bath towel and roll it up to remove the excess water, then lay flat to dry. I have been using cotton pillow cases as garment bags when storing items that need protection. As @880 said, plastic is a no no. I have a cedar trunk that I store my cashmere and wool. 

Enjoy your pieces! I find designer RTW more fun than handbags. I have some pieces still from the early 1990's


----------



## dryads

TankerToad said:


> Dipping my toe into your Dior waters.
> The sailor pants are fabulous - light as air - run large - and the skirt is two layers of floaty cotton
> The of course the T is iconic
> The T ran small- Dreaming of the tropics to wear these
> Debating getting the pants hemmed or wearing a chunky sandal with them



You look lovely in those pants! 
I got the cotton dress and loved how flowy it is!


----------



## TankerToad

lulu212121 said:


> I just wanted to add to the fabulous tips you have received here. If you hand wash your cashmere place it on a thick bath towel and roll it up to remove the excess water, then lay flat to dry. I have been using cotton pillow cases as garment bags when storing items that need protection. As @880 said, plastic is a no no. I have a cedar trunk that I store my cashmere and wool.
> 
> Enjoy your pieces! I find designer RTW more fun than handbags. I have some pieces still from the early 1990's


Also love RTW- as much as I love bags I think of them as accessories to my RTW. I get quite attached to myRTW as often I’m reminded of events or happy times I had when wearing certain clothing .
Do you hand wash your Dior T shirts too ? Or dry clean them?


----------



## lulu212121

TankerToad said:


> Also love RTW- as much as I love bags I think of them as accessories to my RTW. *I get quite attached to myRTW as often I’m reminded of events or happy times I had when wearing certain clothing .*
> Do you hand wash your Dior T shirts too ? Or dry clean them?


OMG! I do too!!! I think that's why I have pieces from so long ago. I don't have any t shirts anymore, but when I did have a couple from the early 2000's I washed delicate. I was younger and not as careful as I am now. If I was to buy today I would definitely hand wash or spot clean. T shirts just don't seem to last as long as most of the other RTW in my experience.


----------



## mmcjm

Thanks for all the great tips! I feel that the t shirts are so thin. Which pieces are good to invest in ? 
Do you think the cardigan would last for a few years ? I'm a little worried my shorts will not fit in a few years after I get pregnant lol. 
I bought a size 36.


----------



## mmcjm

Do you keep your clothes inside the garment bag that it comes with ?


----------



## fibbi

I wish I still fit in my RTW from years ago....my size keeps going up (even years) after pregnancy...I thought I would not spend the money on RTW again but really love Dior RTW pieces...


----------



## periogirl28

mmcjm said:


> Do you keep your clothes inside the garment bag that it comes with ?


I wouldn’t advise using the black Dior ones as they aren’t breathable I don’t think. The white ones are fine. You should get hangers and garment bags etc on purchase if you need them for Dior RTW. Other brands give only cotton garment bags which are better, Hermes and Chanel for sure. Congrats on your choice, I would do minimal, but regular dry cleaning and so far I have kept all my treasured RTW for years, from my single days until now when DS is a teen. To me every piece is an investment whether it is Uniqlo, Cos or Chanel, Dior as long as it looks good on and feels comfy. I would say for Dior most of us feel a Bar Jacket is something iconic to have in one’s collection. Welcome to the club!


----------



## trushoes

Hello!
Wanted to post a few things from my last visit to the local boutique. First one is just my OOTD. This is probably my favorite Dior top. Second pic is trying on the denim bar jacket. I was so excited to try it, but it seemed to accentuate my curves in a way I didn't like. Third pic is a top from the latest collection. It's soft and light weight, but im scared of how dirty it might get.


----------



## 880

In case anyone is thinking of Dior RTW for their DH or someone special, dior does do a capsule collection (equivalent to 30 Montaigne) for men. It seems to work with either classic fashion or sartorial mens clothing, so I think it’s pretty versatile. Here, cross posted from dudes and their dior thread and last dior purchase thread: DH with cashmere pea coat, long light grey coat; short double zip jacket; pullover with scratch patch (Edward green lace up boots and MtM 3x1 jeans); and, our two dear friends in dior by scharf blue smoking jacket; dior tuxedos; dior oblique sheer turtleneck; Manolo for men lace ups and Chelsea boots.
Note: DH photos are prior to alteration; Jersey button down shirt from brunello special order


----------



## Siu2786

TankerToad said:


> Dipping my toe into your Dior waters.
> The sailor pants are fabulous - light as air - run large - and the skirt is two layers of floaty cotton
> The of course the T is iconic
> The T ran small- Dreaming of the tropics to wear these
> Debating getting the pants hemmed or wearing a chunky sandal with them


Wow those pants looks so good on you! Glad to hear they’re comfortable too. Could you share your height please? Im 5 ft 3 and worried the pants would make me look like a kid dressing up in mums clothing


----------



## Siu2786

Merkey said:


> Hello ladies - I would be grateful for advice as I’m seriously considering the bar jacket. I’ve seen that it’s available either as a single or double breasted style. Any advice as to which style is more versatile? I’d like the option to dress it up with a matching trouser but also flexibility to pair with jeans and an occasional skirt. And for those who have it in the double breasted style, do you ever wear it unbuttoned? Thanks v much


Here’s a pic of me in double breasted wool silk bar jacket with a Dior tulle skirt for your reference. I rarely ever wear my double breasted unbuttoned. I love the double breasted fitted with a belt and a skirt, but the single breasted with jeans looks so cool too. Hope you find your magical bar jacket


----------



## Siu2786

trushoes said:


> Hello!
> Wanted to post a few things from my last visit to the local boutique. First one is just my OOTD. This is probably my favorite Dior top. Second pic is trying on the denim bar jacket. I was so excited to try it, but it seemed to accentuate my curves in a way I didn't like. Third pic is a top from the latest collection. It's soft and light weight, but im scared of how dirty it might get.
> View attachment 5256619
> 
> View attachment 5256620
> View attachment 5256621


Absolutely love the third pic, perfect mix of classy and sporty!


----------



## trushoes

Siu2786 said:


> Absolutely love the third pic, perfect mix of classy and sporty!


Thank you! I’m really tempted to get it. I have this same style in black in a thicker material. I could get more wear out of this lighter one where I live.


----------



## jp824

Work outfit today - gray cotton technical drill skirt with Dior vest.


----------



## TankerToad

Siu2786 said:


> Wow those pants looks so good on you! Glad to hear they’re comfortable too. Could you share your height please? Im 5 ft 3 and worried the pants would make me look like a kid dressing up in mums clothing


I’m 5’8” without shoes
You’d for sure have yo have them hemmed
Not sure why they make pants so long- they were even long on me -


----------



## TankerToad

jp824 said:


> Work outfit today - gray cotton technical drill skirt with Dior vest.


Love this ! The colors !! The textures !!
Brilliant


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> In case anyone is thinking of Dior RTW for their DH or someone special, dior does do a capsule collection (equivalent to 30 Montaigne) for men. It seems to work with either classic fashion or sartorial mens clothing, so I think it’s pretty versatile. Here, cross posted from dudes and their dior thread and last dior purchase thread: DH with cashmere pea coat, long light grey coat; short double zip jacket; pullover with scratch patch (Edward green lace up boots and MtM 3x1 jeans); and, our two dear friends in dior by scharf blue smoking jacket; dior tuxedos; dior oblique sheer turtleneck; Manolo for men lace ups and Chelsea boots.
> Note: DH photos are prior to alteration; Jersey button down shirt from brunello special order
> View attachment 5256718
> View attachment 5256719
> View attachment 5256720
> View attachment 5256721
> View attachment 5256722
> View attachment 5256723


All so handsome - nothing like a well dressed man❤️


----------



## TankerToad

Siu2786 said:


> Wow those pants looks so good on you! Glad to hear they’re comfortable too. Could you share your height please? Im 5 ft 3 and worried the pants would make me look like a kid dressing up in mums clothing


In this photo I’m on my tip toes and they are still long


----------



## TankerToad

Still long !


----------



## xiaoxiao

Siu2786 said:


> Here’s a pic of me in double breasted wool silk bar jacket with a Dior tulle skirt for your reference. I rarely ever wear my double breasted unbuttoned. I love the double breasted fitted with a belt and a skirt, but the single breasted with jeans looks so cool too. Hope you find your magical bar jacket



my goodnsss how perfect is that???


----------



## may3545

These dresses came home with me! Also having a pink tdj skirt sent later to me in my size. Dior rtw is so wearable and flattering!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

trushoes said:


> Hello!
> Wanted to post a few things from my last visit to the local boutique. First one is just my OOTD. This is probably my favorite Dior top. Second pic is trying on the denim bar jacket. I was so excited to try it, but it seemed to accentuate my curves in a way I didn't like. Third pic is a top from the latest collection. It's soft and light weight, but im scared of how dirty it might get.
> View attachment 5256619
> 
> View attachment 5256620
> View attachment 5256621


I actually love the denim jacket on you! And I love the color of it, perfect shade and so versatile. I know what you mean about the white top... I love white but cannot be trusted around it. If ever I'm wearing a white shirt, a coffee stain will inevitably finds its way to it ...


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Siu2786 said:


> Here’s a pic of me in double breasted wool silk bar jacket with a Dior tulle skirt for your reference. I rarely ever wear my double breasted unbuttoned. I love the double breasted fitted with a belt and a skirt, but the single breasted with jeans looks so cool too. Hope you find your magical bar jacket


Perfect Dior look!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

jp824 said:


> Work outfit today - gray cotton technical drill skirt with Dior vest.


How cool!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Siu2786 said:


> Wow those pants looks so good on you! Glad to hear they’re comfortable too. Could you share your height please? Im 5 ft 3 and worried the pants would make me look like a kid dressing up in mums clothing


Do you wear mostly flats or mostly heels? I'm your height and tried these as well as the denim in the same cut. The denim actually looked horrible on me and there was no way to make it work (I wear mostly flats and hemming these in denim version actually completely changes the look and not in a good way). The pants Tanker is wearing can work, you just have to make sure they are tailored to a floor grazing length. They have enough movement to where you can maintain the look and feel of the pant, even after hemming.


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

The 2 in 1 jacket finally came in and I really liked it - super casual fit but very suitable to my personal style. The fabric is lightweight and the vest looks great on its own. The other piece I quickly got to try on is this cardigan and I was so pleasantly surprised by how much I loved it - cashmere and silk blend, I believe, and not as cropped as some of the other cardigans so much more flattering.


----------



## 880

may3545 said:


> These dresses came home with me! Also having a pink tdj skirt sent later to me in my size. Dior rtw is so wearable and flattering!
> View attachment 5257508
> View attachment 5257509
> View attachment 5257510
> View attachment 5257511


You look amazing in both dresses! And, we’re twins on the blue striped one!

@tanya^luv^purse, did you try hemming the denim to have a bit of break over sneakers or chunky boots? That might create a more flowing line even with flats. . .


----------



## Brooklynite

mmcjm said:


> I'm a little worried my shorts will not fit in a few years after I get pregnant


I had the same worry but I got a personal trainer before and after delivery and she helped greatly. It's mostly muscle recovery + removing pregnancy fat...it's difficult but if your metabolism doesn't change (some do) you should be able to recover.



mmcjm said:


> Do you keep your clothes inside the garment bag that it comes with


I don't. I typically rotate b/w fall/winter and spring/summer seasons.


Siu2786 said:


> Here’s a pic of me in double breasted wool silk bar jacket with a Dior tulle skirt for your reference. I rarely ever wear my double breasted unbuttoned. I love the double breasted fitted with a belt and a skirt, but the single breasted with jeans looks so cool too. Hope you find your magical bar jacket


Perfection


----------



## jp824

may3545 said:


> These dresses came home with me! Also having a pink tdj skirt sent later to me in my size. Dior rtw is so wearable and flattering!
> View attachment 5257508
> View attachment 5257509
> View attachment 5257510
> View attachment 5257511


Great choices! The dresses look great on you.


----------



## jp824

tanya^luv^purse said:


> The 2 in 1 jacket finally came in and I really liked it - super casual fit but very suitable to my personal style. The fabric is lightweight and the vest looks great on its own. The other piece I quickly got to try on is this cardigan and I was so pleasantly surprised by how much I loved it - cashmere and silk blend, I believe, and not as cropped as some of the other cardigans so much more flattering.


Love jackets that can do double duty.  It’s like getting 2 for the price of one!  Does it run true to size ? The cardigan is cute too!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Last but not least 2 from Woodburry outlets - it was my first time there and I was so pleasantly surprised by the selection. It's a good thing I don't live nearby...


----------



## xiaoxiao

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Last but not least 2 from Woodburry outlets - it was my first time there and I was so pleasantly surprised by the selection. It's a good thing I don't live nearby...



omg I miss Woodbury commons so much!!!!  @jp824 time to go!!


----------



## jp824

xiaoxiao said:


> omg I miss Woodbury commons so much!!!!  @jp824 time to go!!


@xiaoxiao please come back to visit so we can go to the Dior outlet!  Last time I was there, everything was additional half off!


----------



## jojoxiexie

jp824 said:


> @xiaoxiao please come back to visit so we can go to the Dior outlet!  Last time I was there, everything was additional half off!


Wow do you know how often they have an additional half off?


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

jp824 said:


> Love jackets that can do double duty.  It’s like getting 2 for the price of one!  Does it run true to size ? The cardigan is cute too!


I think it's true to size and the fit is meant to be a bit boxy. I'm wearing a size 36, which is my normal size (except in bar jackets where I need a size 38).


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

880 said:


> @tanya^luv^purse, did you try hemming the denim to have a bit of break over sneakers or chunky boots? That might create a more flowing line even with flats. . .


Never pulled the trigger on them - between the super high rise and the super long leg, never quite found the right fit for me. I could probably make a pair of shorts out of the amount of fabric they would have to hem


----------



## jp824

jojoxiexie said:


> Wow do you know how often they have an additional half off?


Not sure how often but every time I’ve visited, they had half off. I usually go during a holiday weekend.


----------



## xiaoxiao

jp824 said:


> Not sure how often but every time I’ve visited, they had half off. I usually go during a holiday weekend.



Like this weekend???  do text me next time you go pleeeeease!!!


----------



## jp824

xiaoxiao said:


> Like this weekend???  do text me next time you go pleeeeease!!!


I’m not brave enough to shop this weekend…lol. Will let you know next time I go!


----------



## Siu2786

Thank you all ladies with your kind comments  love this community for your support!
Sharing my Dior markdown loot. Wanted to get some sweaters and cardigans but none in my size left. I lucked out on these three skirts though  trying them on at home with the same top and shoes, please do not mind!


----------



## Siu2786

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Do you wear mostly flats or mostly heels? I'm your height and tried these as well as the denim in the same cut. The denim actually looked horrible on me and there was no way to make it work (I wear mostly flats and hemming these in denim version actually completely changes the look and not in a good way). The pants Tanker is wearing can work, you just have to make sure they are tailored to a floor grazing length. They have enough movement to where you can maintain the look and feel of the pant, even after hemming.


Thank you for your suggestion! I wear mostly flats or very very Low heels (Chanel slingback block heels are my maximum) daily. Higher heels only for formal occasions. I tried on these pants today - they are comfy, but don’t fit me at all  I think tailoring them makes them lose part of their magic, so I didn’t get these pants in the end.


----------



## Siu2786

tanya^luv^purse said:


> The 2 in 1 jacket finally came in and I really liked it - super casual fit but very suitable to my personal style. The fabric is lightweight and the vest looks great on its own. The other piece I quickly got to try on is this cardigan and I was so pleasantly surprised by how much I loved it - cashmere and silk blend, I believe, and not as cropped as some of the other cardigans so much more flattering.


Love the jacket on you! This jacket seems like a great investment, the vest is so cute too! 


trushoes said:


> Thank you! I’m really tempted to get it. I have this same style in black in a thicker material. I could get more wear out of this lighter one where I live.


I love it but I think white is super dangerous. I checked with my SA and she said they will come in pink and grey logo print. Maybe check if your store will bring it in?


may3545 said:


> These dresses came home with me! Also having a pink tdj skirt sent later to me in my size. Dior rtw is so wearable and flattering!
> View attachment 5257508
> View attachment 5257509
> View attachment 5257510
> View attachment 5257511


You look absolutely fabulous! 


TankerToad said:


> Still long !


And I love your outfit so much, so classy and elegant


----------



## Siu2786

I’m considering getting the classic Dior white tulle midi skirt, but it’s soooo transparent. Even with safety shorts! Anyone has any recommendations? My store doesn’t have extra linings available, nor do they make them even if you pay (apparently it’s not a thing here!). Should I quit thinking about it?


----------



## periogirl28

Siu2786 said:


> I’m considering getting the classic Dior white tulle midi skirt, but it’s soooo transparent. Even with safety shorts! Anyone has any recommendations? My store doesn’t have extra linings available, nor do they make them even if you pay (apparently it’s not a thing here!). Should I quit thinking about it?


Get a long slip which matches your skin tone. Problem solved!


----------



## Siu2786

periogirl28 said:


> Get a long slip which matches your skin tone. Problem solved!


Great idea. Do you have the skirt, and do you wear it often? It’s so pretty but looks very delicate.


----------



## periogirl28

Siu2786 said:


> Great idea. Do you have the skirt, and do you wear it often? It’s so pretty but looks very delicate.


I have a black, a red check and a grey one, all in tulle. Yes they are slightly delicate and can catch on things.


----------



## Siu2786

periogirl28 said:


> I have a black, a red check and a grey one, all in tulle. Yes they are slightly delicate and can catch on things.



wow, sounds like a great collection! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Merkey

Siu2786 said:


> Here’s a pic of me in double breasted wool silk bar jacket with a Dior tulle skirt for your reference. I rarely ever wear my double breasted unbuttoned. I love the double breasted fitted with a belt and a skirt, but the single breasted with jeans looks so cool too. Hope you find your magical bar jacket



Beautiful outfit - thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## Tasha1

I own 2 tulle and 1 silk skirts. A light tulle skirt was very sheer and I got 2 slips, a thicker one for winter and a thinner one for warm days.
The black skirt has an attachable slip, but the other ones have separated. So I wear the red skirt with different slips, either light or black.


----------



## Brooklynite

Siu2786 said:


> Thank you all ladies with your kind comments  love this community for your support!
> Sharing my Dior markdown loot. Wanted to get some sweaters and cardigans but none in my size left. I lucked out on these three skirts though  trying them on at home with the same top and shoes, please do not mind!


Nice find! I had thought the sale would be in December?


----------



## periogirl28

Siu2786 said:


> wow, sounds like a great collection! Thanks for sharing


You are too kind. The Toile skirts and long dresses ironically come with a white cotton underskirt/ slip.


----------



## 880

@Brooklynite, I was told Dior sale typically is after chanel, so for NYC, in December.

I purchased a slim gray leopard skirt (size 40 has to be enlarged as it’s the last one) (runway look with the leopard coat, both transferred by my SA) and a 30 Montaigne mini skirt, leather, size 40




my SA also took apart my gray skirt techo panel, size 40, into separates




I rejected the mini in the grey techno (too bulky); a leather skort, too short (both size 40) and,  a 30 Montaigne jacket size 38
(DH and SA felt I have too many navy jackets)


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> @Brooklynite, I was told Dior sale typically is after chanel, so for NYC, in December.
> 
> I purchased a slim gray leopard skirt (size 40 has to be enlarged as it’s the last one) (runway look with the leopard coat, both transferred by my SA) and a 30 Montaigne mini skirt, leather, size 40
> View attachment 5258970
> View attachment 5259000
> 
> 
> my SA also took apart my gray skirt techo panel, size 40, into separates
> View attachment 5258995
> View attachment 5258997
> View attachment 5258992
> 
> I rejected the mini in the grey techno; a leather skort (both size 40) and,  a 30 Montaigne jacket size 38
> View attachment 5258998
> View attachment 5259001
> View attachment 5259002


Great outfit! Congrats with all goodies!


----------



## _Moravia_

880 said:


> @Brooklynite, I was told Dior sale typically is after chanel, so for NYC, in December.
> 
> I purchased a slim gray leopard skirt (size 40 has to be enlarged as it’s the last one) (runway look with the leopard coat, both transferred by my SA) and a 30 Montaigne mini skirt, leather, size 40
> View attachment 5258970
> View attachment 5259000
> 
> 
> my SA also took apart my gray skirt techo panel, size 40, into separates
> View attachment 5258995
> View attachment 5258997
> View attachment 5258992
> 
> I rejected the mini in the grey techno; a leather skort (both size 40) and,  a 30 Montaigne jacket size 38
> View attachment 5258998
> View attachment 5259001
> View attachment 5259002



Greys really suit you @880. You look terrific...and I see that you're a fellow leopard lover!


----------



## periogirl28

@880 Really like that the skirt can be taken apart.


----------



## Brooklynite

880 said:


> @Brooklynite, I was told Dior sale typically is after chanel, so for NYC, in December.
> 
> I purchased a slim gray leopard skirt (size 40 has to be enlarged as it’s the last one) (runway look with the leopard coat, both transferred by my SA) and a 30 Montaigne mini skirt, leather, size 40
> View attachment 5258970
> View attachment 5259000
> 
> 
> my SA also took apart my gray skirt techo panel, size 40, into separates
> View attachment 5258995
> View attachment 5258997
> View attachment 5258992
> 
> I rejected the mini in the grey techno; a leather skort (both size 40) and,  a 30 Montaigne jacket size 38
> View attachment 5258998
> View attachment 5259001
> View attachment 5259002


whoa very well done! The mini skirts all look great on you. Didn't realize they had leather version too!
Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## 880

Thanks for your kind words, @fibbi, @_Moravia_, and @Brooklynite !

@Brooklynite, forgot to say, last years sale started Dec 10 NYC? So maybe around then. . .

@_Moravia_ , I love gray leopard too ; its just so versatile. 

@periogirl28, thanks, I do too! when SA saw me come in, he offered to take it apart (I said sure, but he had to put it back together if I didn’t like it). He said the two are also sold separately, but it’s cheaper to buy it as a two in one around 6100 USD. The mini also looks like it’s two skirts, but I didn’t want to unravel it since I knew I wasn’t going to purchase.

@Tasha1, I love your pics! They feel so light and summery!

I forgot who asked about the skort, but at least in leather, on the body, it’s *much shorter *than the regular mini. You can size up in the regular mini so it rides a bit lower, but then it gaps a bit in between the buttons bc the leather is more structured than fabric.  I think leather skort was 3800 USD, whereas skirt was 4100 USD

happy thanksgiving all!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @Brooklynite, I was told Dior sale typically is after chanel, so for NYC, in December.
> 
> I purchased a slim gray leopard skirt (size 40 has to be enlarged as it’s the last one) (runway look with the leopard coat, both transferred by my SA) and a 30 Montaigne mini skirt, leather, size 40
> View attachment 5258970
> View attachment 5259000
> 
> 
> my SA also took apart my gray skirt techo panel, size 40, into separates
> View attachment 5258995
> View attachment 5258997
> View attachment 5258992
> 
> I rejected the mini in the grey techno (too bulky); a leather skort, too short (both size 40) and,  a 30 Montaigne jacket size 38
> (DH and SA felt I have too many navy jackets)
> View attachment 5258998
> View attachment 5259001
> View attachment 5259002



I totally agree with your choices  Fabi!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> @Brooklynite, I was told Dior sale typically is after chanel, so for NYC, in December.
> 
> I purchased a slim gray leopard skirt (size 40 has to be enlarged as it’s the last one) (runway look with the leopard coat, both transferred by my SA) and a 30 Montaigne mini skirt, leather, size 40
> View attachment 5258970
> View attachment 5259000
> 
> 
> my SA also took apart my gray skirt techo panel, size 40, into separates
> View attachment 5258995
> View attachment 5258997
> View attachment 5258992
> 
> I rejected the mini in the grey techno (too bulky); a leather skort, too short (both size 40) and,  a 30 Montaigne jacket size 38
> (DH and SA felt I have too many navy jackets)
> View attachment 5258998
> View attachment 5259001
> View attachment 5259002


I love that leopard skirt on you and the mini leather skirt! You look amazing in them.  I also love your techno panel as separates!  I love the leather shorts on you too and I think it’s fine with black leggings.


----------



## periogirl28

A very delayed launch event over here. Dior Cruise 2022.


----------



## periogirl28

More pics.


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

880 said:


> @Brooklynite, I was told Dior sale typically is after chanel, so for NYC, in December.
> 
> I purchased a slim gray leopard skirt (size 40 has to be enlarged as it’s the last one) (runway look with the leopard coat, both transferred by my SA) and a 30 Montaigne mini skirt, leather, size 40
> View attachment 5258970
> View attachment 5259000
> 
> 
> my SA also took apart my gray skirt techo panel, size 40, into separates
> View attachment 5258995
> View attachment 5258997
> View attachment 5258992
> 
> I rejected the mini in the grey techno (too bulky); a leather skort, too short (both size 40) and,  a 30 Montaigne jacket size 38
> (DH and SA felt I have too many navy jackets)
> View attachment 5258998
> View attachment 5259001
> View attachment 5259002


Everything looks great on you but I LOVE the gray leopard - major inspiration! And the 2 in 1 skirt(s). If I were a skirt wearing person, I would definitely get one or the other to match the jacket I recently got.


----------



## periogirl28

Had some scallops, a nice long chat with my RTW SM and some try ons. Dior Cruise 2022.


----------



## De sac

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5259965
> View attachment 5259966
> View attachment 5259967
> View attachment 5259968
> View attachment 5259969
> View attachment 5259970
> View attachment 5259971
> 
> Had some scallops, a nice long chat with my RTW SM and some try ons. Dior Cruise 2022.


thank you periogirl! May I ask how you feel the sizing is of the nylon bar? When I tried the black one from this season it was a little small (according to my experience and the SA's).


----------



## periogirl28

De sac said:


> thank you periogirl! May I ask how you feel the sizing is of the nylon bar? When I tried the black one from this season it was a little small (according to my experience and the SA's).


I tried the black A/W and this new season colour for Cruise. I think for me 34 is true to size and this roomier press sample is 36 which makes sense for layering over a thicker sweater. I think you should get whatever is most comfortable. I sometimes wear size 38 skirts from Dior.


----------



## Brooklynite

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5259965
> View attachment 5259966
> View attachment 5259967
> View attachment 5259968
> View attachment 5259969
> View attachment 5259970
> View attachment 5259971
> 
> Had some scallops, a nice long chat with my RTW SM and some try ons. Dior Cruise 2022.


Didn't realize they have a restaurant somewhere? The menu looks quite appetitizng


----------



## periogirl28

Brooklynite said:


> Didn't realize they have a restaurant somewhere? The menu looks quite appetitizng


These pop up cafes are just part of the lifestyle branding Dior has now. Some are regular cafes, this one is by invitation only, for the Cruise 2022 launch and a way for the SAs to entertain their clients. Notice there are no prices on the menu, it was catered by Mandarin Oriental and Dior foots the bill. My SA said I should have ordered as many mains as I liked. I was like “I can’t fit into your clothes if I do!” 
The one I went to in summer in London for Dioriviera was a 3 month pop up on the Selfridges rooftop and there, one pays as per normal.
I guess they might consider a permanent location one day.


----------



## periogirl28

At the event, photo by photographer. Wearing Cream Bar jacket, Dioramour heart pocket skirt and some older season shoes. My Hermes MK II once again replaced by SA.


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

periogirl28 said:


> These pop up cafes are just part of the lifestyle branding Dior has now. Some are regular cafes, this one is by invitation only, for the Cruise 2022 launch and a way for the SAs to entertain their clients. Notice there are no prices on the menu, it was catered by Mandarin Oriental and Dior foots the bill. My SA said I should have ordered as many mains as I liked. I was like “I can’t fit into your clothes if I do!”
> The one I went to in summer in London for Dioriviera was a 3 month pop up on the Selfridges rooftop and there, one pays as per normal.
> I guess they might consider a permanent location one day.


Oh, that’s nice of Dior to foot the bill for the pop up cafe. From what I heard, for the recent one in SG, clients are expected to pay for the meal although their SA invites them to the cafe followed by cruise preview. The only clients that get a complimentary meal are those that spent >100k


----------



## Brooklynite

periogirl28 said:


> I can’t fit into your clothes if I do


This is too funny   
I'm surprised they haven't got a home collection in the US yet. I like the prints...if only they come in blankets also...(minus the CD logo.)


----------



## periogirl28

bagsofguiltypleasure said:


> Oh, that’s nice of Dior to foot the bill for the pop up cafe. From what I heard, for the recent one in SG, clients are expected to pay for the meal although their SA invites them to the cafe followed by cruise preview. The only clients that get a complimentary meal are those that spent >100k


 That’s definitely not me!


----------



## jp824

My favorite skirt at the moment. My size never seems to be available so I have to get most things altered including this skirt.

 I also tried on the under the sea skirt (2nd pic) but the waist is tiny and I couldn’t make it work.  If I have it altered, the seamstress would need to remove all the pleats.


----------



## xiaoxiao

jp824 said:


> My favorite skirt at the moment. My size never seems to be available so I have to get most things altered including this skirt.
> 
> I also tried on the under the sea skirt (2nd pic) but the waist is tiny and I couldn’t make it work.  If I have it altered, the seamstress would need to remove all the pleats.



you know I love them all on you, my skirt cuz


----------



## TankerToad

Anyone have this crop jacket
Considering it but it would have to be brought in


----------



## may3545

Out last night in the dress! With cloud blue micro lady dior.


----------



## xiaoxiao

may3545 said:


> Out last night in the dress! With cloud blue micro lady dior.
> View attachment 5264992



hello  you look absolutely stunning. Those shoes match so well.


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

Nvr remembered to take a fitting room pic but anyways.. sharing what i got from the recent Dior sale..

Gilet dress was a surprise find.. didnt think this classic will go on sale. Need alteration but worth the trouble.

Got the vest too, wearing it with the Mizzah silk skirt also on sale

Black dress matched it with a classic jacket 

All items are from the latest end of season sale. Didnt think i could get such classic designs. Hard work by my SA.


----------



## xiaoxiao

oh my goodness I love everything. Two things I realize about Dior: 1) it is truly flattering on everyone and all body type! To me, everything looks perfect on you, including the one you need to alter. Yes it is big on you, but the shape remains. And I have seen our many members here with a wide range of age and types, and I have to say, they look equally good! 2) Dior sales across the globe is SO different. I heard both the US and Europe are almost sold out of all pieces but it seems like in Asia (if I remember it correctly?) there are still some good stuff left. I must admit I am quite jealous (but happy for you obviously!!).  

 for sharing, so I can live vicariously through you!  and you look  in all of your finds! 



bagsofguiltypleasure said:


> Nvr remembered to take a fitting room pic but anyways.. sharing what i got from the recent Dior sale..
> 
> Gilet dress was a surprise find.. didnt think this classic will go on sale. Need alteration but worth the trouble.
> 
> Got the vest too, wearing it with the Mizzah silk skirt also on sale
> 
> Black dress matched it with a classic jacket
> 
> All items are from the latest end of season sale. Didnt think i could get such classic designs. Hard work by my SA.


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

xiaoxiao said:


> oh my goodness I love everything. Two things I realize about Dior: 1) it is truly flattering on everyone and all body type! To me, everything looks perfect on you, including the one you need to alter. Yes it is big on you, but the shape remains. And I have seen our many members here with a wide range of age and types, and I have to say, they look equally good! 2) Dior sales across the globe is SO different. I heard both the US and Europe are almost sold out of all pieces but it seems like in Asia (if I remember it correctly?) there are still some good stuff left. I must admit I am quite jealous (but happy for you obviously!!).
> 
> for sharing, so I can live vicariously through you!  and you look  in all of your finds!


Thank you for your kind words Xiao Xiao 
Yes, The cut of Dior’s bar vest/ jacket suits all body types. Love how it accentuate a woman’s curve.. existing or non existing 
I was surprise by the great finds at the sale and all the more on the size availability. 
What I noticed was that most crowd are centered at the shoes and leather goods section. The RTW area is normally empty.. perhaps many in Asia splurge on bags and shoes more than RTW… not complaining though.. wish it was the same for Chanel but nope.. great finds at Chanel sale is non existent.. almost..


----------



## xiaoxiao

bagsofguiltypleasure said:


> Thank you for your kind words Xiao Xiao
> Yes, The cut of Dior’s bar vest/ jacket suits all body types. Love how it accentuate a woman’s curve.. existing or non existing
> I was surprise by the great finds at the sale and all the more on the size availability.
> What I noticed was that most crowd are centered at the shoes and leather goods section. The RTW area is normally empty.. perhaps many in Asia splurge on bags and shoes more than RTW… not complaining though.. wish it was the same for Chanel but nope.. great finds at Chanel sale is non existent.. almost..



oh that is so interesting re: RTW sale insight. So many people come to Europe to shop, but perhaps we should go to Asia for RTW  I bet all the size 40 are still available for sale in Asia while here during sales only 34/36 remains. Can we have a TPF global sales exchange event??? Wld be great!!


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

xiaoxiao said:


> oh that is so interesting re: RTW sale insight. So many people come to Europe to shop, but perhaps we should go to Asia for RTW  I bet all the size 40 are still available for sale in Asia while here during sales only 34/36 remains. Can we have a TPF global sales exchange event??? Wld be great!!


 I agree! Global sales exchange event will benefit many of us


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5261489
> 
> At the event, photo by photographer. Wearing Cream Bar jacket, Dioramour heart pocket skirt and some older season shoes. My Hermes MK II once again replaced by SA.



Loving that jacket!


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Loving that jacket!


Thank you!


----------



## 880

mark down period starts this week. I went in for an interim fitting on a skirt and tried on some sale merchandise, none of which worked on me: red taffeta pants (size 40); tulle short sleeves shirt; j’adior twinset; mesh silver skirt with shorts underneath; there were also leopard pullover sweaters; some hats;and, some shoes. also tried on a 30 Montaigne jacket for spring, I think 5100 USD







i ended up getting a tulle skirt (same as @xiaoxiao, only mine is a size 40) and a silk taffeta leopard bar jacket (size 42). Both were not on sale. Tailor suggested hemming the slip higher than the skirt. SA said they were part of the core collection, so will not go on sale. Skirt with brunello turtleneck; jacket with my 30 Montaigne leather skirt; jacket and tulle skirt together. Last pic is my interim alteration skirt






am still waiting to try on a balck on black twin set; a blue frilled tulle mini; and, a silver crinkled leather mini.


----------



## fibbi

Everyone looks so nice in their new find! I am looking to get a macro cannage long jacket . But not sure if I should order 40 or 42. Is Dior coat large size in general or fitting ?my Dior sweater is size 40. But I am afraid I should order bigger size for coat? Thanks for your input!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> mark down period starts this week. I went in for an interim fitting on a skirt and tried on some sale merchandise, none of which worked on me: red taffeta pants (size 40); tulle short sleeves shirt; j’adior twinset; mesh silver skirt with shorts underneath; there were also leopard pullover sweaters; some hats;and, some shoes. also tried on a 30 Montaigne jacket for spring, I think 5100 USD
> View attachment 5266219
> View attachment 5266220
> View attachment 5266221
> View attachment 5266222
> View attachment 5266228
> 
> 
> i ended up getting a tulle skirt (same as @xiaoxiao, only mine is a size 40) and a silk taffeta leopard bar jacket (size 42). Both were not on sale. Tailor suggested hemming the slip higher than the skirt. SA said they were part of the core collection, so will not go on sale. Skirt with brunello turtleneck; jacket with my 30 Montaigne leather skirt; jacket and tulle skirt together. Last pic is my interim alteration skirt
> 
> View attachment 5266216
> View attachment 5266218
> View attachment 5266217
> View attachment 5266227
> 
> am still waiting to try on a balck on black twin set; a blue frilled tulle mini; and, a silver crinkled leather mini.


I love the pieces you picked out.  They all look amazing on you!


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> a silk taffeta* leopard *bar jacket


are you killing me?   
gorgeous on you
my SAs, both here and in Amsterdam, say,  there is not much  left for sale


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

fibbi said:


> Everyone looks so nice in their new find! I am looking to get a macro cannage long jacket . But not sure if I should order 40 or 42. Is Dior coat large size in general or fitting ?my Dior sweater is size 40. But I am afraid I should order bigger size for coat? Thanks for your input!


Is this the coat you're referring to? If so, it runs extremely large in my experience. I'm a size 36 top, 38 in bar jacket and smallest available size in that long jacket was massive on me - Uncle fester aesthetic and not in a good way   . But it's a great jacket and I'm giving it another try since it's back for Summer collection. I would go with a size smaller than your usual size.


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

880 said:


> mark down period starts this week. I went in for an interim fitting on a skirt and tried on some sale merchandise, none of which worked on me: red taffeta pants (size 40); tulle short sleeves shirt; j’adior twinset; mesh silver skirt with shorts underneath; there were also leopard pullover sweaters; some hats;and, some shoes. also tried on a 30 Montaigne jacket for spring, I think 5100 USD
> View attachment 5266219
> View attachment 5266220
> View attachment 5266221
> View attachment 5266222
> View attachment 5266228
> 
> 
> i ended up getting a tulle skirt (same as @xiaoxiao, only mine is a size 40) and a silk taffeta leopard bar jacket (size 42). Both were not on sale. Tailor suggested hemming the slip higher than the skirt. SA said they were part of the core collection, so will not go on sale. Skirt with brunello turtleneck; jacket with my 30 Montaigne leather skirt; jacket and tulle skirt together. Last pic is my interim alteration skirt
> 
> View attachment 5266216
> View attachment 5266218
> View attachment 5266217
> View attachment 5266227
> 
> am still waiting to try on a balck on black twin set; a blue frilled tulle mini; and, a silver crinkled leather mini.





Tasha1 said:


> are you killing me?
> gorgeous on you
> my SAs, both here and in Amsterdam, say,  there is not much  left for sale




@Tasha1 I know, right?   Love your picks as always @880. The leopard bar jacket (and the long coat you posted some pages back) are so fabulous. They were nowhere on my radar until I saw them on you


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> are you killing me?
> gorgeous on you
> my SAs, both here and in Amsterdam, say,  there is not much  left for sale



Thanks @Tasha1 and @jp824 and @tanya^luv^purse ! There was not much for sale especially  compared to last year. there were some furs from 2017 i think. As for my purchases this time, my SA picked out what I ended up buying . The tulle skirt and bar jacket were not on my radar at all lol. But, I’m buying heavily in these collections bc I don’t see myself buying winter white featured in cruise or color block for spring summer. my SA does want me to get the octopus dress (@jp824 modeled the skirt in a post above) but that’s all we’re waiting for. There were some nice walk in Dior sneakers, sandals and a velvet croc embossed loafer, but my feet are weird and they didn’t really fit well. I do have my eye on a pair of Dior birkenstocks with pearls all over e straps, but they aren’t on sale.

I don’t feel as badly about buying stuff at regular price, bc it trickles in slowly and then is almost gone as soon as it surfaces. I’d rather buy fewer items that I’m sure I will wear a lot.

@fibbi, I agree with @tanya^luv^purse re the macro cannage techno skirts and jackets. They run extremely large. in the skirt, I took a size 40 (as I have a larger waistline for my size; by contrast in the faux techno denim taffeta skirt, I was a 46). Your SA might be able to tell you which one to try. I will say that I don’t find macro cannage techno to be warm, so extra space to layer might be necessary in the winter. . . . also, if you order larger, it can be cut down.  

hugs


----------



## xiaoxiao

Went to a Christmas brunch with some friends today… I gotta say, the dresses are just so flattering. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## jp824

xiaoxiao said:


> Went to a Christmas brunch with some friends today… I gotta say, the dresses are just so flattering. Thanks for letting me share!


J - you wear Dior dresses so beautifully!


----------



## xiaoxiao

jp824 said:


> J - you wear Dior dresses so beautifully!



awwww thank you J!!! That’s the beauty of Dior: we ALL do!!!!


----------



## fibbi

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Is this the coat you're referring to? If so, it runs extremely large in my experience. I'm a size 36 top, 38 in bar jacket and smallest available size in that long jacket was massive on me - Uncle fester aesthetic and not in a good way   . But it's a great jacket and I'm giving it another try since it's back for Summer collection. I would go with a size smaller than your usual size.





880 said:


> @fibbi, I agree with @tanya^luv^purse re the macro cannage techno skirts and jackets. They run extremely large. in the skirt, I took a size 40 (as I have a larger waistline for my size; by contrast in the faux techno denim taffeta skirt, I was a 46). Your SA might be able to tell you which one to try. I will say that I don’t find macro cannage techno to be warm, so extra space to layer might be necessary in the winter. . . . also, if you order larger, it can be cut down.



Thank you @tanya^luv^purse  that's the jacket I'm referring to.
If that's the case I'm ordering 40. 

@880   I tried the shorter version before but no more my size and yeah I can see the coat is not that warm. I was debating to spend my $ on this jacket or some wool coat (they are around the same price). But wool coat I always need to be more "careful" and plus, winter months here is mostly WET . (it's call rain-couver here with a reason) . The macrocannage coat is a bit water resistant (as it's nylon based) I can wear more casually. It can be dressed up or down. I can also wear spring/autumn. So I think I can see myself wear that more often.


----------



## lulu212121

xiaoxiao said:


> Went to a Christmas brunch with some friends today… I gotta say, the dresses are just so flattering. Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous! Looks like it was made for you!


----------



## Summerof89

Furs on sale too!! 40% off


----------



## xiaoxiao

mind. Blown!!! We never had fur on sale here. Ever!!!  



Summerof89 said:


> Furs on sale too!! 40% off
> View attachment 5268092
> View attachment 5268093
> View attachment 5268094
> View attachment 5268091


----------



## Summerof89

xiaoxiao said:


> mind. Blown!!! We never had fur on sale here. Ever!!!


and these are just the unsold ones, there were two more beautiful pieces one in dark blue and one in grey both sold just as I got there


----------



## xiaoxiao

I can highly recommend the latest jeans lightweight skirt to everyone from the cruise collection. I never liked their own belt so I almost always wear others. It’s flattering for all body types: creating and eliminating curves at the same time  I don’t know how Dior does it but this is just an awesome daily wear… perfect for school pick up or can totally dress up for a date. Not to mention, this also has a GREAT price point!


----------



## fibbi

xiaoxiao said:


> I can highly recommend the latest jeans lightweight skirt to everyone from the cruise collection. I never liked their own belt so I almost always wear others. It’s flattering for all body types: creating and eliminating curves at the same time  I don’t know how Dior does it but this is just an awesome daily wear… perfect for school pick up or can totally dress up for a date. Not to mention, this also has a GREAT price point!
> 
> View attachment 5268327


Lovely! Great model shot! 
But I don’t seem to see this online. Will check out with my sa


----------



## xiaoxiao

fibbi said:


> Lovely! Great model shot!
> But I don’t seem to see this online. Will check out with my sa





here!! It’s this one. 





						Startseite | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## fibbi

xiaoxiao said:


> here!! It’s this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Startseite | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com


Thank you !


----------



## 880

I got a recent email from bergdorf Goodman concierge that Christian louboutin sale and *dior RTW sale* is limited stock and can be accessed only through BG concierge (I’m assuming you can call BG and ask for concierge services bc I’ve never done concierge and am somehow on this mailing list)


----------



## 880

I picked up Dior sale plaid hat; plaid vest; and navy stretch 30 Montaigne shorts (size 36 and 38 both fit, but I settled on 38). Also purchased the under the sea dress (size 40) and pearl birkenstock style sandals 37; they run large) from Current collection





The rest below were rejects: sale navy tulle mini skirt (too ballerina); knit bar jacket (38 ran very large and was saggy ) and matching size 36 knit top; t shirt (made my medium build look too square shaped); under the sea skirt and size 34 top (too much volume — these ran big) (grey leopard denim jacket and leopard skirt, my own)


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> I picked up Dior sale plaid hat; plaid vest; and navy stretch 30 Montaigne shorts (size 36 and 38 both fit, but I settled on 38). Also purchased the under the sea dress (size 40) and pearl birkenstock style sandals 37; they run large) from Current collection
> View attachment 5271525
> View attachment 5271526
> View attachment 5271527
> View attachment 5271540
> 
> The rest below were rejects: sale navy tulle mini skirt (too ballerina); knit bar jacket (38 ran very large and was saggy ) and matching size 36 knit top; t shirt (made my medium build look too square shaped); under the sea skirt and size 34 top (too much volume — these ran big) (grey leopard denim jacket and leopard skirt, my own)
> View attachment 5271532
> View attachment 5271535
> View attachment 5271536
> View attachment 5271541
> View attachment 5271542


Love your pick! I especially like the under the sea dress.


----------



## xiaoxiao

880 said:


> I picked up Dior sale plaid hat; plaid vest; and navy stretch 30 Montaigne shorts (size 36 and 38 both fit, but I settled on 38). Also purchased the under the sea dress (size 40) and pearl birkenstock style sandals 37; they run large) from Current collection
> View attachment 5271525
> View attachment 5271526
> View attachment 5271527
> View attachment 5271540
> 
> The rest below were rejects: sale navy tulle mini skirt (too ballerina); knit bar jacket (38 ran very large and was saggy ) and matching size 36 knit top; t shirt (made my medium build look too square shaped); under the sea skirt and size 34 top (too much volume — these ran big) (grey leopard denim jacket and leopard skirt, my own)
> View attachment 5271532
> View attachment 5271535
> View attachment 5271536
> View attachment 5271541
> View attachment 5271542



The under the sea dress looks great on you!! I also quite like the short tulle skirt actually. Imagine with a pair of combat boots!


----------



## TankerToad

Tried the blue crop jacket (and had my sailor pants hemmed)
Fell in love with the voluminous red plaid sale  skirt but the 38 was tight in the waist 
With the boning in the waist and complicated construction it couldn’t be let out 
If anyone sees this in 40 or 42 please  PM me
The blue crop blue Jacket was not on sale ($4700) but I was told it was last one in the Dior system 
Not sure if that’s true but it’s a sweet little jacket - loved the lining 
@880– love your picks !


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> mark down period starts this week. I went in for an interim fitting on a skirt and tried on some sale merchandise, none of which worked on me: red taffeta pants (size 40); tulle short sleeves shirt; j’adior twinset; mesh silver skirt with shorts underneath; there were also leopard pullover sweaters; some hats;and, some shoes. also tried on a 30 Montaigne jacket for spring, I think 5100 USD
> View attachment 5266219
> View attachment 5266220
> View attachment 5266221
> View attachment 5266222
> View attachment 5266228
> 
> 
> i ended up getting a tulle skirt (same as @xiaoxiao, only mine is a size 40) and a silk taffeta leopard bar jacket (size 42). Both were not on sale. Tailor suggested hemming the slip higher than the skirt. SA said they were part of the core collection, so will not go on sale. Skirt with brunello turtleneck; jacket with my 30 Montaigne leather skirt; jacket and tulle skirt together. Last pic is my interim alteration skirt
> 
> View attachment 5266216
> View attachment 5266218
> View attachment 5266217
> View attachment 5266227
> 
> am still waiting to try on a balck on black twin set; a blue frilled tulle mini; and, a silver crinkled leather mini.



Again you chose exactly what I thought look best on you, congratulations


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> I picked up Dior sale plaid hat; plaid vest; and navy stretch 30 Montaigne shorts (size 36 and 38 both fit, but I settled on 38). Also purchased the under the sea dress (size 40) and pearl birkenstock style sandals 37; they run large) from Current collection
> View attachment 5271525
> View attachment 5271526
> View attachment 5271527
> View attachment 5271540
> 
> The rest below were rejects: sale navy tulle mini skirt (too ballerina); knit bar jacket (38 ran very large and was saggy ) and matching size 36 knit top; t shirt (made my medium build look too square shaped); under the sea skirt and size 34 top (too much volume — these ran big) (grey leopard denim jacket and leopard skirt, my own)
> View attachment 5271532
> View attachment 5271535
> View attachment 5271536
> View attachment 5271541
> View attachment 5271542


I so like your looks,


----------



## jojoxiexie

Hi! Does anyone know if we can bring in stuff to alter that we purchased at another boutique. I am okay with paying for alterations. For example I bought something in Europe can it be altered in a us boutique. Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

TankerToad said:


> Tried the blue crop jacket (and had my sailor pants hemmed)
> Fell in love with the voluminous red plaid sale  skirt but the 38 was tight in the waist
> With the boning in the waist and complicated construction it couldn’t be let out
> If anyone sees this in 40 or 42 please  PM me
> The blue crop blue Jacket was not on sale ($4700) but I was told it was last one in the Dior system
> Not sure if that’s true but it’s a sweet little jacket - loved the lining
> @880– love your picks !


Love that jacket!


----------



## TankerToad

periogirl28 said:


> Love that jacket!


Thank you- appreciate it- you have a lovely Dior RTW collection
I’m very new to Dior


----------



## 880

jojoxiexie said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if we can bring in stuff to alter that we purchased at another boutique. I am okay with paying for alterations. For example I bought something in Europe can it be altered in a us boutique. Thanks!


Yes, but the wait is sometimes untenable, so I also have a third party tailor

@xiaoxiao, I changed my mind and ended up with the navy tulle skirt (thinking of wearing it with combat boots too.

re the under the sea button down dress, if it helps anyone figure out sizes,  I’m normally a size 42 in button down dresses (denim, khaki, striped), and I took a size 40 in UTS. I’m a 38 in techo taffeta hoodie dresses


----------



## michi_chi

jojoxiexie said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if we can bring in stuff to alter that we purchased at another boutique. I am okay with paying for alterations. For example I bought something in Europe can it be altered in a us boutique. Thanks!



With the high quality level of customer service I've had, I imagine as long as you can show recent proof of purchase this would be fine, but it will depend on how busy the tailors are. I'd had a jacket tailored for free, but then again I'd had it tailored at the store I purchased it from long distance, so my SA arranged for a fitting with the tailor when I was next in London two months after my jacket was delivered to me. Worth asking the store you're planning on visiting if it can be accommodated


----------



## jojoxiexie

@michi_chi @880 thank you guys! I’m thinking of asking someone to help me something not availble in Canada that would likely not need tailoring but I would like the option if I needed it. I will give a call to a boutique as I am in no rush to get it. I have not found a third party tailor that I love the work of. I think for shortening and tailoring a dress shirt it has been fine, but the main thing is making the waist of a skirt tighter, it never comes back tighter for some reason.


----------



## xiaoxiao

880 said:


> Yes, but the wait is sometimes untenable, so I also have a third party tailor
> 
> @xiaoxiao, I changed my mind and ended up with the navy tulle skirt (thinking of wearing it with combat boots too.
> 
> re the under the sea button down dress, if it helps anyone figure out sizes,  I’m normally a size 42 in button down dresses (denim, khaki, striped), and I took a size 40 in UTS. I’m a 38 in techo taffeta hoodie dresses




brilliant. Absolutely brilliant! I was actually also eyeing the navy one as well online, but lemme see if I can grab on in the store…. I loved it on you.


----------



## Brooklynite

880 said:


> I picked up Dior sale plaid hat; plaid vest; and navy stretch 30 Montaigne shorts (size 36 and 38 both fit, but I settled on 38). Also purchased the under the sea dress (size 40) and pearl birkenstock style sandals 37; they run large) from Current collection
> View attachment 5271525
> View attachment 5271526
> View attachment 5271527
> View attachment 5271540
> 
> The rest below were rejects: sale navy tulle mini skirt (too ballerina); knit bar jacket (38 ran very large and was saggy ) and matching size 36 knit top; t shirt (made my medium build look too square shaped); under the sea skirt and size 34 top (too much volume — these ran big) (grey leopard denim jacket and leopard skirt, my own)
> View attachment 5271532
> View attachment 5271535
> View attachment 5271536
> View attachment 5271541
> View attachment 5271542


The under the sea shirt dress is perfection on you. Super flattering.


----------



## 880

jojoxiexie said:


> the main thing is making the waist of a skirt tighter, it never comes back tighter for some reason.


I have this problem too even with head tailor at dior. My waist measurement hasn’t changed; my shape hasn’t changed; yet the skirt that ive had two interim fittings on can also be worn as a strapless dress. I’m pretty sure that is not how it’s supposed to be lol. Dior tailor keeps saying I’ve lost weight, but my scale and tape measure sadly don’t lie. (last two pics, the skirt is cinched in by the belt and it paper bags on the top without the belt. So, it may have to go to my third party tailor bc there I can get turnaround in a couple of days. Not a couple of weeks.




thank you for your kind words, @Brooklynite, @Tasha1 , @TankerToad, @fibbi, @xiaoxiao, @papertiger, all


----------



## Brooklynite

880 said:


> I have this problem too even with head tailor at dior. My waist measurement hasn’t changed; my shape hasn’t changed; yet the skirt that ive had two interim fittings on can also be worn as a strapless dress. I’m pretty sure that is not how it’s supposed to be lol. Dior tailor keeps saying I’ve lost weight, but my scale and tape measure sadly don’t lie. (last two pics, the skirt is cinched in by the belt and it paper bags on the top without the belt. So, it may have to go to my third party tailor bc there I can get turnaround in a couple of days. Not a couple of weeks.
> View attachment 5272600
> View attachment 5272601
> View attachment 5272602


You know, it's actually really cute as a dress


----------



## lulu212121

880 said:


> I have this problem too even with head tailor at dior. My waist measurement hasn’t changed; my shape hasn’t changed; yet the skirt that ive had two interim fittings on can also be worn as a strapless dress. I’m pretty sure that is not how it’s supposed to be lol. Dior tailor keeps saying I’ve lost weight, but my scale and tape measure sadly don’t lie. (last two pics, the skirt is cinched in by the belt and it paper bags on the top without the belt. So, it may have to go to my third party tailor bc there I can get turnaround in a couple of days. Not a couple of weeks.
> View attachment 5272600
> View attachment 5272601
> View attachment 5272602
> 
> thank you for your kind words, @Brooklynite, @Tasha1 , @TankerToad, @fibbi, @xiaoxiao, @papertiger, all


Agree with @Brooklynite it does make a nice strapless dress on you.


----------



## lulu212121

880 said:


> I picked up Dior sale plaid hat; plaid vest; and navy stretch 30 Montaigne shorts (size 36 and 38 both fit, but I settled on 38). Also purchased the under the sea dress (size 40) and pearl birkenstock style sandals 37; they run large) from Current collection
> View attachment 5271525
> View attachment 5271526
> View attachment 5271527
> View attachment 5271540
> 
> The rest below were rejects: sale navy tulle mini skirt (too ballerina); knit bar jacket (38 ran very large and was saggy ) and matching size 36 knit top; t shirt (made my medium build look too square shaped); under the sea skirt and size 34 top (too much volume — these ran big) (grey leopard denim jacket and leopard skirt, my own)
> View attachment 5271532
> View attachment 5271535
> View attachment 5271536
> View attachment 5271541
> View attachment 5271542


I love the dress! It looks very nice on you!   I was hoping to find it when we went out of town over Thanksgiving. Unfortunately I didn't. I didn't care for the shirt version or the striped printed one you showed. Those did not flatter me at all.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Dropped by the boutique a few days ago. Black winter coat is from a few years ago, but I really love the amazing shape it gives, especially to my waist. Really wish Dior winter made more heavier weight clothes!!


Also picked up a cropped bar jacket that looked amazing with the turtleneck I had on. It was part of the boutique markdown.
I'm also thinking about the Under the Sea skirt (the store unfortunately didn't have my exact size), but debating between that and the 30M shift dress...


----------



## averagejoe

Aelfaerie said:


> Dropped by the boutique a few days ago. Black winter coat is from a few years ago, but I really love the amazing shape it gives, especially to my waist. Really wish Dior winter made more heavier weight clothes!!
> View attachment 5273178
> 
> Also picked up a cropped bar jacket that looked amazing with the turtleneck I had on. It was part of the boutique markdown.
> I'm also thinking about the Under the Sea skirt (the store unfortunately didn't have my exact size), but debating between that and the 30M shift dress...
> View attachment 5273179


Wow! Those look incredibly flattering on you!


----------



## Aelfaerie

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Those look incredibly flattering on you!


Thank you!! Dior RTW is incredibly underrated, and the construction of the garments (down to each panel and seams) is amazing. Forever pieces for sure.


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

Aelfaerie said:


> Thank you!! Dior RTW is incredibly underrated, and the construction of the garments (down to each panel and seams) is amazing. Forever pieces for sure.


Totally agree


----------



## Tasha1

any thoughts  on pre fall 2022


----------



## Brooklynite

Tasha1 said:


> any thoughts  on pre fall 2022


I think there are a few cute and wearable pieces here and there. But to be blunt, Dior today has no romance, fantasy, or imagination. 
Galliano's Dior was all about fantasy. It was glorious! (yes some were tacky.)
Now they are well made basics. Nothing is special to the Galliano level.
Just my humble opinion...


----------



## 880

Brooklynite said:


> I think there are a few cute and wearable pieces here and there. But to be blunt, Dior today has no romance, fantasy, or imagination.
> Galliano's Dior was all about fantasy. It was glorious! (yes some were tacky.)
> Now they are well made basics. Nothing is special to the Galliano level.
> Just my humble opinion...


Agree  But, I don’t have the height or figure for fantasy lol. I strive to have well made, well fitting basics in my wardrobe

Arguably, the down to earth POV charge can be levied at both MGC and VV at chanel. I’ll take scattered wearability esp as the price points here can be relatively reasonable (in comparison to chanel)

the movie clueless and catholic school girl featured in some of the looks (as per the review below); natural taupe leopard in others; and black and Lace stuff in yet others. a bit of a retread, but certainly a lot could be wearable updates. I don’t mind bc I’m relatively new to Dior RTW. The taupe leopard dior selected washes my dark olive skin out; I think it’s better suited to Caucasian, pale Asian skin or those who are darker — for more contrast. JMO of course.









						Dior Presents Its Women's Fall 2022 collection
					

Maria Grazia Chiuri draws inspiration from the women of Justine Picardie's Miss Dior for the house's Fall 2022 collection.




					www.wonderlandmagazine.com


----------



## xiaoxiao

Tasha1 said:


> any thoughts  on pre fall 2022



I wish the puffy dress has long sleeves instead of short. I would have worn it as coat. The dresses are quite wearable as always… the rest reminds me of my school uniforms back in the days.


----------



## Brooklynite

880 said:


> Agree  But, I don’t have the height or figure for fantasy lol. I strive to have well made, well fitting basics in my wardrobe
> 
> Arguably, the down to earth POV charge can be levied at both MGC and VV at chanel. I’ll take scattered wearability esp as the price points here can be relatively reasonable (in comparison to chanel)
> 
> the movie clueless and catholic school girl featured in some of the looks (as per the review below); natural taupe leopard in others; and black and Lace stuff in yet others. a bit of a retread, but certainly a lot could be wearable updates. I don’t mind bc I’m relatively new to Dior RTW. The taupe leopard dior selected washes my dark olive skin out; I think it’s better suited to Caucasian, pale Asian skin or those who are darker — for more contrast. JMO of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Presents Its Women's Fall 2022 collection
> 
> 
> Maria Grazia Chiuri draws inspiration from the women of Justine Picardie's Miss Dior for the house's Fall 2022 collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wonderlandmagazine.com


It's probably more wearable. No doubt. MGC is responsible for updating the bar jacket outfit (with shorts or tulle skirts) and it is brilliant.
I guess I just miss Galliano's Dior too much. The bar (no pun intended) is probably too high.


----------



## 880

xiaoxiao said:


> I wish the puffy dress has long sleeves instead of short. I would have worn it as coat. The dresses are quite wearable as always… the rest reminds me of my school uniforms back in the days.


I like some of the black skirts with wider or dropped waistbands in the new collection (for me, the skirt is always more flattering when the pleat starts lower)I  think MGC is around my generation (I’m 54) and she was interviewed as saying that when she was in school, girls rolled up the uniform skirts to be shorter. I was like, yep, been there. Plus the Oxford shirt, the fisherman sweater, the sleeveless puffer. . . The transparent tulle. And, if I am to be honest, the sneaker, the combat or work boot, the fishnet detailing, too much eyeliner. The collection is like an upscale checklist of misspent youth (wannabe punk crossed with the preppy handbook) esp. if you add a dunhill red or clove cigarette lol. updated and refined nostalgia

@Brooklynite, totally agree re the high bar  re accessibility, Id like to think VV or MGC must have been the cool girl taste arbiters in school, whereas all or galliano were Fashion Designers


----------



## xiaoxiao

880 said:


> I like some of the black skirts with wider or dropped waistbands in the new collection (for me, the skirt is always more flattering when the pleat starts lower)I  think MGC is around my generation (I’m 54) and she was interviewed as saying that when she was in school, girls rolled up the uniform skirts to be shorter. I was like, yep, been there. Plus the Oxford shirt, the fisherman sweater, the sleeveless puffer. . . The transparent tulle. And, if I am to be honest, the sneaker, the combat or work boot, the fishnet detailing, too much eyeliner. The collection is like an upscale checklist of misspent youth (wannabe punk crossed with the preppy handbook) esp. if you add a dunhill red or clove cigarette lol. updated and refined nostalgia
> 
> @Brooklynite, totally agree re the high bar  re accessibility, Id like to think VV or MGC must have been the cool girl taste arbiters in school, whereas all or galliano were Fashion Designers




indeed re: rolling up the skirt  def been there done that. And this!! “wannabe punk crossed with the preppy handbook” - no wonder it feels so familiar coz that was me!!  I’m sure I will find some pieces here and there as we always do!


----------



## MissV

Hi Ladies!
I had posted in the main forum but 808 had mentioned this thread to possible obtain more information about this jacket.
I'm just wondering if it has or will come in any other colorway? Name?

Thank you so much


----------



## MissV

MissV said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I had posted in the main forum but 808 had mentioned this thread to possible obtain more information about this jacket.
> I'm just wondering if it has or will come in any other colorway? Name?
> 
> Thank you so much


Sorry I meant 880


----------



## Tasha1

I wasn't wowed by this collection at first. 
I  had found it boring and repetitive. Later, as I was looking at details I chose some looks to be okay. Exm, a leopard skirt and a Leopard dress. 
There are good basic things but honestly how many of them do we need and they are substitutable by other brands. I like the bar jacket, but the same cut/colour season in season out, how many could we have in our wardrobe? 1,2 5? Of course, there are other jackets, but limited production and hard to get.

I like Dior but the brand isn't flamboyant any more, it is an expensive working horse.


----------



## averagejoe

Tasha1 said:


> I wasn't wowed by this collection at first.
> I  had found it boring and repetitive. Later, as I was looking at details I chose some looks to be okay. Exm, a leopard skirt and a Leopard dress.
> There are good basic things but honestly how many of them do we need and they are substitutable by other brands. I like the bar jacket, but the same cut/colour season in season out, how many could we have in our wardrobe? 1,2 5? Of course, there are other jackets, but limited production and hard to get.
> 
> I like Dior but the brand isn't flamboyant any more, it is an expensive working horse.


Maria Grazia Chiuri makes a lot of flattering, wearable pieces that women can buy which often don't look dated easily and work well as investment pieces. For instance, if someone were to mix and match pieces from MGC's first collection for Dior to the new Cruise 2022 collection, the pieces would look like they go together without looking weird or dated. Great for wardrobe-building. 

I do miss the excitement of new ideas on the runway. This is happening at most of the big names, I find. I was watching the Chanel Metiers D'Art collection recently and thought that all the clothes always look the same, too. There were great pieces that women can buy and keep for decades, which pair well with pieces from previous collections. But it wasn't exciting. I don't remember the last time a fashion show by a big brand excited me with an idea that was really cool and/or new. Sigh...


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

averagejoe said:


> Maria Grazia Chiuri makes a lot of flattering, wearable pieces that women can buy which often don't look dated easily and work well as investment pieces. For instance, if someone were to mix and match pieces from MGC's first collection for Dior to the new Cruise 2022 collection, the pieces would look like they go together without looking weird or dated. Great for wardrobe-building.
> 
> I do miss the excitement of new ideas on the runway. This is happening at most of the big names, I find. I was watching the Chanel Metiers D'Art collection recently and thought that all the clothes always look the same, too. There were great pieces that women can buy and keep for decades, which pair well with pieces from previous collections. But it wasn't exciting. I don't remember the last time a fashion show by a big brand excited me with an idea that was really cool and/or new. Sigh...


Took the words right out of my mouth! I liked the collection; I could see in it the house DNA but updated through MGC's eyes. I think the wearable (commercial?) trend is intentional and even reflected in Haute Couture collections (see example Dior, Chanel, etc.). I think the last 'interesting' collection I saw was Balenciaga Fall HC collection. 
I can appreciate both avant garde and the more 'orthodox' design when it comes to art and/or fashion, but MGC's esthetic aligns nicely with my personal style so I find her collection appealing.


----------



## averagejoe

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth! I liked the collection; I could see in it the house DNA but updated through MGC's eyes. I think the wearable (commercial?) trend is intentional and even reflected in Haute Couture collections (see example Dior, Chanel, etc.). I think the last 'interesting' collection I saw was Balenciaga Fall HC collection.
> I can appreciate both avant garde and the more 'orthodox' design when it comes to art and/or fashion, but MGC's esthetic aligns nicely with my personal style so I find her collection appealing.


My personal style is very "safe" (commercial). The few times I tried things that were avant garde, I felt very self-conscious and ended up only wearing those pieces once, with some pieces never getting any wear. I still buy them every once in a while, but my wardrobe has predominantly commercial, wearable pieces.

So I do appreciate the brands making clothes that are easy to wear that I can also feel confident in. 

During Galliano's time at Dior, his shows were wild and entertaining, but so many of the looks are completely unwearable on the street without looking like a fashion victim!


----------



## Tasha1

The pieces are wearable, but I miss silent chic, that logomania kills me, bought a beautiful cashmere sweater, only at home I noticed big letters Christian Dior   
The pieces are easy to match, I don't deny but the same style only other fabrics and colours are very repeatable. Wearing a SF dress I get a compliment  "elegant", wearing a MGC tulle skirt I get " oh, I have got the same one" 

I like many Dior pieces on Melanie *****.

If to make choice between a €8000 Dior dress and the same priced Chanel jacket, the first one is more wearable, the second is more outstanding and sophisticated.
But how often do we put a €8000 dress on?


----------



## averagejoe

Tasha1 said:


> The pieces are wearable, but I miss silent chic, that logomania kills me, bought a beautiful cashmere sweater, only at home I noticed big letters Christian Dior


I totally agree with that. I love logos, especially the Dior Oblique, but I'm afraid that Dior may be relying too much on them to sell merchandise (logo pieces do sell much better than pieces without any logos). It can hurt the image of the brand over time when people get logo fatigue. When people are asked what a brand stands for, it would be a terrible thing if people just say "logos". For instance, I actually don't really know what LV RTW for men stands for except for LV logos all over the place. To me, none of the cuts of the men's clothes are exceptional (no offense to anyone who likes their men's RTW).


----------



## periogirl28

I can confirm that Dior HC has become intentionally more commercial/ wearable. They are trying to introduce RTW clients to consider Couture.


----------



## luckylove

I love women's Dior for it's beautifully cut cocktail dresses. The long pleated skirts that have been so popular tend to drown and overwhelm me in too much fabric. As much as I love the classic cocktail attire, I long for more variety in chic, fun and innovative daywear. I feel the men's line has been far more interesting and innovative in creating chic, fun casual wear. I wish they would create some pieces for ladies! Idk... it may just be that I am the only female in my house so I spend a lot more time in the men's boutique and know the lines fairly well. I think the menswear is often wonderful!


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> I can confirm that Dior HC has become intentionally more commercial/ wearable. They are trying to introduce RTW clients to consider Couture.



yeah hello “couture jeans”  but I gotta say, it’s working. Compared to Chanel rtw Dior is a basement bargain price. For 1.8k euro I can get a skirt from Dior where in Chanel nowadays it’s barely a t-shirt (let alone jeans). It’s almost like chanel is intentionally shying away from middle class clients like me, whereas Dior welcomes my type.


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

xiaoxiao said:


> yeah hello “couture jeans”  but I gotta say, it’s working. Compared to Chanel rtw Dior is a basement bargain price. For 1.8k euro I can get a skirt from Dior where in Chanel nowadays it’s barely a t-shirt (let alone jeans). It’s almost like chanel is intentionally shying away from middle class clients like me, whereas Dior welcomes my type.


Totally agree with you on this. Dior’s pricing is more palatable, there is more certainty to access some popular RTW pieces by securing with a deposit. The Chanel game can be tiring since we are normal human beings who need to budget our splurges. They will just focus on the top 1% of the wealthy ppl. We mere mortals will just rely on ‘luck’ to spend thousands on something we really like..


----------



## fibbi

xiaoxiao said:


> indeed re: rolling up the skirt  def been there done that. And this!! “wannabe punk crossed with the preppy handbook” - no wonder it feels so familiar coz that was me!!  I’m sure I will find some pieces here and there as we always do!


Yes rolling up skirt! Actually I still keep my high school uniform skirt ...i was dreaming one day I will still fit...  

Re RTW more wearable. I just recently into Dior and I never imagine I would buy any designer RTW as I'm too chubby (and short 5"2 as well) to look well on any fashion. Why would I spend a bunch on clothing when I don't look good anyway...but I was wrong, Dior got me... the skirt looks flattering , the sweater has my size...seraiously...I don't know they even have my size. And everything still affordable...and now the collection starts to grow (slowly though). But of course, if I'm 20 years younger I will be more adventurous on clothing . Now I'm looking for more classical piece.


----------



## Tasha1

xiaoxiao said:


> Compared to Chanel rtw Dior is a basement bargain price.



Let me disagree with you partially. One can't compare a Dior jacket with a Chanel jacket. Once I wanted to order a special jacket and a skirt from RTW ( can't find a pic), the price was €25 000, and another example, I really the look and was ready to place pre-order (@880,  thank to your SA who gave me some information)



guess the price? about €15 000 for polyester with bling bling

I completely agree with 


periogirl28 said:


> I can confirm that Dior HC has become intentionally more commercial/ wearable. They are trying to introduce RTW clients to consider Couture.


----------



## xiaoxiao

bagsofguiltypleasure said:


> Totally agree with you on this. Dior’s pricing is more palatable, there is more certainty to access some popular RTW pieces by securing with a deposit. The Chanel game can be tiring since we are normal human beings who need to budget our splurges. They will just focus on the top 1% of the wealthy ppl. We mere mortals will just rely on ‘luck’ to spend thousands on something we really like..



right Right! I think Chanel rtw is truly beautiful sometimes as well, but with my eldest still young and me not in an office/ more formal environment, my rtw needs are so different now. I do intend to go back to Chanel jacket wearing when I am a big older, but right now dior dresses and skirts really suit my lifestyle. I was just discussing this with my girlfriend, who is a fan of both, that I think in many ways Chanel is the wife whereas Dior is the girlfriend (or Chanel husband, Dior boyfriend, just to be gender inclusive).  you sort of need both, sometimes at the same time (if you are lucky lol), sometimes one at a time.  either way they have their places, it’s just up to the wearer’s needs.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Tasha1 said:


> Let me disagree with you partially. One can't compare a Dior jacket with a Chanel jacket. Once I wanted to order a special jacket and a skirt from RTW ( can't find a pic), the price was €25 000, and another example, I really the look and was ready to place pre-order (@880,  thank to your SA who gave me some information)
> View attachment 5279137
> 
> 
> guess the price? about €15 000 for polyester with bling bling
> 
> I completely agree with



wow That is mind-blowing. I guess I am just very good with picking out bargain pieces! The cotton dress this season was 4k euro whereas a normal cardigan from Chanel was similar price. In that particular comparison I thought Dior was a better bargain sort of speak… 

I agree: for the same price (15k) I would rather have a Chanel jacket than a Dior bling bling polyester. But then for 15k I would rather get a birkin and rtw from Hermes.  Did you end up going with Dior btw? My store didn’t get the 15k bling bling you mentioned…


----------



## Brooklynite

I haven't found Dior's pricing reasonable compared to other "basics" tbh. The most special for them is the bar jacket and you can feel the solid construction when putting on. Not many fashion brands use menswear technique (canvas etc.) to make jackets. 

However, the skirts and dresses fit many people magically well and they are extremely flattering. Though basic in shape, they work well for the women, so if it's flattering to you and it works for your lifestyle, it's worth it.


----------



## 880

luckylove said:


> I love women's Dior for it's beautifully cut cocktail dresses. The long pleated skirts that have been so popular tend to drown and overwhelm me in too much fabric. As much as I love the classic cocktail attire, I long for more variety in chic, fun and innovative daywear. I feel the men's line has been far more interesting and innovative in creating chic, fun casual wear. I wish they would create some pieces for ladies! Idk... it may just be that I am the only female in my house so I spend a lot more time in the men's boutique and know the lines fairly well. I think the menswear is often wonderful!


I totally agree with this. I wish some of the mens wear could be cut down to fit me.
@xiaoxiao, to your analogy, I think hermes is the spouse; chanel is the established mistress; and Dior is what the young side piece hopes to get (joking of course)

I think Dior prices are considerably less than chanel for skirts, tops, some dresses, and RTW; about the same price (a little higher) than Brunello; and for basics like sweaters and pants, considerably higher than Hermes RTW. At least for the things I choose. 

bought a leather jacket (5700 USD) am thinking about a necklace but think it’s way overpriced for what it is (64K USD) (Tried neckalce on with my own Dior denim dress)
rejected a well priced for Dior 2600 USD pleated wax coated denim skirt (too much fabric; possibly the same drape and fit  issue as @luckylove); a mini skirt; and a boxy jacket. Also rejected a taffeta dress (the waist was structured like the plaid skirt @TankerToad and like the UTS skirt that @jp824 tried on, and the short sleeves were slimmer than I wanted. Dresses that have a slip bug me bc MGC cuts her slips very narrowly even if the dress billows around them

Also, tried on, loved, a trench lined in burgundy oblique, (it was super flattering and belted almost looked like the classic Dior dress (made my waist vanish and had great lines) but I have too many trench coats that I don’t wear enough. im sorry I thought I took a pic, but cannot find it

@MissV, my SA didn’t seem to think your exact hooded piece would be repeated, but the trench I tried is the newest iteration if that helps. They are cut very differently but both beige/taupe trench like outerwear lined in burgundy oblique. My SA did not think the hooded piece you referenced would be flattering on shorter body types. So if height is an issue (like it is for me) so I would suggest trying it on IRL before deciding.


----------



## Brooklynite

880 said:


> I totally agree with this. I wish some of the mens wear could be cut down to fit me.
> @xiaoxiao, to your analogy, I think hermes is the spouse; chanel is the established mistress; and Dior is what the young side piece hopes to get (joking of course)
> 
> I think Dior prices are considerably less than chanel for skirts, tops, some dresses, and RTW; about the same price (a little higher) than Brunello; and for basics like sweaters and pants, considerably higher than Hermes RTW. At least for the things I choose.
> 
> bought a leather jacket (5700 USD) am thinking about a necklace but think it’s way overpriced for what it is (64K USD) (Tried neckalce on with my own Dior denim dress)
> rejected a well priced for Dior 2600 USD pleated wax coated denim skirt (too much fabric; possibly the same drape and fit  issue as @luckylove); a mini skirt; and a boxy jacket. Also rejected a taffeta dress (the waist was structured like the plaid skirt @TankerToad and like the UTS skirt that @jp824 tried on, and the short sleeves were slimmer than I wanted. Dresses that have a slip bug me bc MGC cuts her slips very narrowly even if the dress billows around them
> 
> Also, tried on, loved, a trench lined in burgundy oblique, (it was super flattering and belted almost looked like the classic Dior dress (made my waist vanish and had great lines) but I have too many trench coats that I don’t wear enough. im sorry I thought I took a pic, but cannot find it
> 
> @MissV, my SA didn’t seem to think your exact hooded piece would be repeated, but the trench I tried is the newest iteration if that helps. They are cut very differently but both beige/taupe trench like outerwear lined in burgundy oblique. My SA did not think the hooded piece you referenced would be flattering on shorter body types. So if height is an issue (like it is for me) so I would suggest trying it on IRL before deciding.
> 
> View attachment 5279419
> View attachment 5279420
> View attachment 5279421
> View attachment 5279422
> View attachment 5279423
> View attachment 5279424


The dress in the last pic fits you perfectly. Super flattering. Which skirt is the skirt in the third picture? It seems to be a better length than the skorts I tried on (way too short than thought). Is it silk+wool?

After failing to secure the Chanel sock boots @TankerToad got, I got these Hermes boots. I really like the details:
(with Bar jacket and matching pants / jeans)


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

880 said:


> I totally agree with this. I wish some of the mens wear could be cut down to fit me.
> @xiaoxiao, to your analogy, I think hermes is the spouse; chanel is the established mistress; and Dior is what the young side piece hopes to get (joking of course)
> 
> I think Dior prices are considerably less than chanel for skirts, tops, some dresses, and RTW; about the same price (a little higher) than Brunello; and for basics like sweaters and pants, considerably higher than Hermes RTW. At least for the things I choose.
> 
> bought a leather jacket (5700 USD) am thinking about a necklace but think it’s way overpriced for what it is (64K USD) (Tried neckalce on with my own Dior denim dress)
> rejected a well priced for Dior 2600 USD pleated wax coated denim skirt (too much fabric; possibly the same drape and fit  issue as @luckylove); a mini skirt; and a boxy jacket. Also rejected a taffeta dress (the waist was structured like the plaid skirt @TankerToad and like the UTS skirt that @jp824 tried on, and the short sleeves were slimmer than I wanted. Dresses that have a slip bug me bc MGC cuts her slips very narrowly even if the dress billows around them
> 
> Also, tried on, loved, a trench lined in burgundy oblique, (it was super flattering and belted almost looked like the classic Dior dress (made my waist vanish and had great lines) but I have too many trench coats that I don’t wear enough. im sorry I thought I took a pic, but cannot find it
> 
> @MissV, my SA didn’t seem to think your exact hooded piece would be repeated, but the trench I tried is the newest iteration if that helps. They are cut very differently but both beige/taupe trench like outerwear lined in burgundy oblique. My SA did not think the hooded piece you referenced would be flattering on shorter body types. So if height is an issue (like it is for me) so I would suggest trying it on IRL before deciding.
> 
> View attachment 5279419
> View attachment 5279420
> View attachment 5279421
> View attachment 5279422
> View attachment 5279423
> View attachment 5279424


I LOVE the leather jacket on you! what a great staple and looks like it fits like a glove - a leather glove   !


----------



## 880

Brooklynite said:


> The dress in the last pic fits you perfectly. Super flattering. Which skirt is the skirt in the third picture? It seems to be a better length than the skorts I tried on (way too short than thought). Is it silk+wool?
> 
> After failing to secure the Chanel sock boots @TankerToad got, I got these Hermes boots. I really like the details:
> (with Bar jacket and matching pants / jeans)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279680
> View attachment 5279681
> View attachment 5279682


Thank you @Brooklynite and @tanya^luv^purse ! I love your boots! And the bar jacket and pants and jeans versatility!

The dress in my last pic is the denim dress size 42. It’s my favorite dress (one I came to late, after seeing denim on @xiaoxiao and @jp824), and I seem to recall, as @xiaoxiao mentioned, it was well priced for Dior and given cost per wear. my SA had to source it from bergdorfs for me, and it was the last one. It taught me a lesson to buy the basics first and early in the season and then treat sale as a source for fantasy or impulse pieces.

The skirt is the one with the muted finish CD center buckle (I dislike bright gold)  that will carry over into 2022 (with jackets etc) I think it felt a bit longer than the skort; it felt about the same length as the Montaigne leather mini, but I’m not entirely sure. I didn’t get it bc for a day skirt, I prefer a few inches longer, but I was really on the fence about it. IMO fit for 30 Montaigne is relatively generous, as with the UTS; the two in one skirt; or pants,  at a size 40. (I have a large waist — about 30 inches on a good day, and range in size in a Dior skirt or dress from a 38 (Elastic short hoodie dresses or elastic waistband skirts) to More usually a 42 in a fitted waistbanded dress (Denim, striped or twill dresses). Assuming I need to breath and eat and bend LOL

Note: i find Dior and chanel (where I’m a 40 boucle jacket)  to be less generously sized than Hermes RTW where I’m in between a 38-40, or a 38 Brunello, if that helps anyone trying to figure out sizes remotely)

thank you so much, @Tasha1 for your kind words below! I love your taste! IMO it makes no sense to me that USA gets stuff sooner than you do. Also, fingers crossed you get your new duret soon !
hugs


----------



## Tasha1

@880 

great photos with supreme looks.

I could use your looks as a manual book. I see perfect what would fit me and what wouldn't. And I get the knowledge of the coming collection. Dior delivers its collection to usa customers earlier than here, in Europe. The supply is also not great. ( Paris is not included)




Brooklynite said:


> I got these Hermes boots. I really like the details:


I tried them as well, no way because of my instep. 



xiaoxiao said:


> Did you end up going with Dior btw?



at the moment no, but it depends on the boutique policy and there poor stock. At least I can take a train to Paris when a new collection is launched.


----------



## xiaoxiao

the dress fits you SO well my dear!!!  glad you managed to grab one. Some heavy string must have been pulled, from what I understood it was one of the most popular one (no wonder given the price point).  you are rocking so many amazing pieces in this holiday season! 



880 said:


> Thank you @Brooklynite and @tanya^luv^purse ! I love your boots! And the bar jacket and pants and jeans versatility!
> 
> The dress in my last pic is the denim dress size 42. It’s my favorite dress (one I came to late, after seeing denim on @xiaoxiao and @jp824), and I seem to recall, as @xiaoxiao mentioned, it was well priced for Dior and given cost per wear. my SA had to source it from bergdorfs for me, and it was the last one. It taught me a lesson to buy the basics first and early in the season and then treat sale as a source for fantasy or impulse pieces.
> 
> The skirt is the one with the muted finish CD center buckle (I dislike bright gold)  that will carry over into 2022 (with jackets etc) I think it felt a bit longer than the skort; it felt about the same length as the Montaigne leather mini, but I’m not entirely sure. I didn’t get it bc for a day skirt, I prefer a few inches longer, but I was really on the fence about it. IMO fit for 30 Montaigne is relatively generous, as with the UTS; the two in one skirt; or pants,  at a size 40. (I have a large waist — about 30 inches on a good day, and range in size in a Dior skirt or dress from a 38 (Elastic short hoodie dresses or elastic waistband skirts) to More usually a 42 in a fitted waistbanded dress (Denim, striped or twill dresses). Assuming I need to breath and eat and bend LOL
> 
> Note: i find Dior and chanel (where I’m a 40 boucle jacket)  to be less generously sized than Hermes RTW where I’m in between a 38-40, or a 38 Brunello, if that helps anyone trying to figure out sizes remotely)
> 
> thank you so much, @Tasha1 for your kind words below! I love your taste! IMO it makes no sense to me that USA gets stuff sooner than you do. Also, fingers crossed you get your new duret soon !
> hugs


----------



## periogirl28

@880 that last dress is fabulous. I can see why it is your fave and it flatters some of us here so well even with very different body types and heights. 
Wishing everyone here a very Blessed Christmas. See you in 2022 with more Dior RTW!


----------



## 880

Thank you @Tasha1, @xiaoxiao, @Brooklynite, @tanya^luv^purse, and @periogirl28 for your kind words!
and thank you @periogirl28 for starting the RTW threads! all of the gorgeous photos in this thread inspired me to go into dior boutique in the first place!
happy holidays all!


----------



## fibbi

Thank you everyone for all the model shots of the Dior RTW.  It truly shows the endless possibilities and such an inspiration . Keep the posts coming in the new year! Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## MissV

880 said:


> I totally agree with this. I wish some of the mens wear could be cut down to fit me.
> @xiaoxiao, to your analogy, I think hermes is the spouse; chanel is the established mistress; and Dior is what the young side piece hopes to get (joking of course)
> 
> I think Dior prices are considerably less than chanel for skirts, tops, some dresses, and RTW; about the same price (a little higher) than Brunello; and for basics like sweaters and pants, considerably higher than Hermes RTW. At least for the things I choose.
> 
> bought a leather jacket (5700 USD) am thinking about a necklace but think it’s way overpriced for what it is (64K USD) (Tried neckalce on with my own Dior denim dress)
> rejected a well priced for Dior 2600 USD pleated wax coated denim skirt (too much fabric; possibly the same drape and fit  issue as @luckylove); a mini skirt; and a boxy jacket. Also rejected a taffeta dress (the waist was structured like the plaid skirt @TankerToad and like the UTS skirt that @jp824 tried on, and the short sleeves were slimmer than I wanted. Dresses that have a slip bug me bc MGC cuts her slips very narrowly even if the dress billows around them
> 
> Also, tried on, loved, a trench lined in burgundy oblique, (it was super flattering and belted almost looked like the classic Dior dress (made my waist vanish and had great lines) but I have too many trench coats that I don’t wear enough. im sorry I thought I took a pic, but cannot find it
> 
> @MissV, my SA didn’t seem to think your exact hooded piece would be repeated, but the trench I tried is the newest iteration if that helps. They are cut very differently but both beige/taupe trench like outerwear lined in burgundy oblique. My SA did not think the hooded piece you referenced would be flattering on shorter body types. So if height is an issue (like it is for me) so I would suggest trying it on IRL before deciding.
> 
> View attachment 5279419
> View attachment 5279420
> View attachment 5279421
> View attachment 5279422
> View attachment 5279423
> View attachment 5279424


Hi!!!

Thank you so much for inquiring on my behalf ❤️  I'm about 5'4 and I did find my store had one left in stock. I must admit It's definitely meant for taller girls but I love laid back look of it.
Would you be able to show what your trench looks like? I am also torn on the classic peplum style trench, it's gives a beautiful silhouette.


----------



## periogirl28

New Year’s Day lunch at the St Regis.  Draped top and my butterfly Tribale  earrings from Cruise 2022, old season sandals and my Christmas minaudière. Happy 2022!


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5285459
> View attachment 5285460
> 
> New Year’s Day lunch at the St Regis.  Draped top and my butterfly Tribale  earrings from Cruise 2022, old season sandals and my Christmas minaudière. Happy 2022!


Love everything about these pics! You look beautiful @periogirl28, and I love your aesthetic! happy new year!


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> Love everything about these pics! You look beautiful @periogirl28, and I love your aesthetic! happy new year!


You are too kind. Happy New Year to you also!


----------



## fibbi

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5285459
> View attachment 5285460
> 
> New Year’s Day lunch at the St Regis.  Draped top and my butterfly Tribale  earrings from Cruise 2022, old season sandals and my Christmas minaudière. Happy 2022!


Truly gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

fibbi said:


> Truly gorgeous!


Thank you! Happy New Year!


----------



## krittershops

Anyone have a recommended Dior store in Europe? I prefer paying euros to sterling, but I will endure!

I am obsessed with some of the RTW and now I’m getting back into the office can justify the beauties!

Thanks!


----------



## DR2014

I went to try on the bar jacket (and other items), I love the look and have been wanting to change/upgrade the way I shop & dress. It was so tight on my waist though! Even after I tried a larger size than normal. I don't have a very defined waist, I have more of an athletic build... 
Have others had this experience? I know this sounds silly, but it bummed me out!  I am trying not to let it get to me - but I lost almost 30lbs over the past 3 years and trying bigger sizes which still don't work makes me sad, lol.


----------



## xiaoxiao

krittershops said:


> Anyone have a recommended Dior store in Europe? I prefer paying euros to sterling, but I will endure!
> 
> I am obsessed with some of the RTW and now I’m getting back into the office can justify the beauties!
> 
> Thanks!



I do have a VERY good salesperson but my stores’ RTW is quite limited and stock is competitive. Having said that, I would love to make the introduction, as I think the salesperson works very hard for his client. Pm me if you are interested!


----------



## xiaoxiao

First of all, congrats in taking charge of your fitness!  Recent bar jackets do run small, don’t worry!! I have small shoulders but the waist is also so tight so I always find it hard to fit well without alteration. Besides the size, do you feel good having it on? And also, may I suggest some dresses or skirts? I find them really flattering on. 



DR2014 said:


> I went to try on the bar jacket (and other items), I love the look and have been wanting to change/upgrade the way I shop & dress. It was so tight on my waist though! Even after I tried a larger size than normal. I don't have a very defined waist, I have more of an athletic build...
> Have others had this experience? I know this sounds silly, but it bummed me out!  I am trying not to let it get to me - but I lost almost 30lbs over the past 3 years and trying bigger sizes which still don't work makes me sad, lol.


----------



## periogirl28

DR2014 said:


> I went to try on the bar jacket (and other items), I love the look and have been wanting to change/upgrade the way I shop & dress. It was so tight on my waist though! Even after I tried a larger size than normal. I don't have a very defined waist, I have more of an athletic build...
> Have others had this experience? I know this sounds silly, but it bummed me out!  I am trying not to let it get to me - but I lost almost 30lbs over the past 3 years and trying bigger sizes which still don't work makes me sad, lol.


The classic Montaigne Bar is meant to be super fitted, her take on the cream New Look corseted version. You might want to upsize and alter or wait for the seasonal versions. They tend to fit more loosely and are more comfy, sometimes in lighter fabrics as well. I know there are many beautifully cut jackets coming for S/S 2022 from the runway show. I would also consider other items as suggested by Xiao Xiao.


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> The classic Montaigne Bar is meant to be super fitted, her take on the cream New Look corseted version. You might want to upsize and alter or wait for the seasonal versions. They tend to fit more loosely and are more comfy, sometimes in lighter fabrics as well. I know there are many beautifully cut jackets coming for S/S 2022 from the runway show. I would also consider other items as suggested by Xiao Xiao.


Thank you both, @xiaoxiao and @periogirl28 - I appreciate the encouragement! I'm going to try again and also try the seasonal version. Now that I am almost at my goal weight/size, I find I really want beautiful, high quality items, even though it means having fewer items.


----------



## DR2014

xiaoxiao said:


> First of all, congrats in taking charge of your fitness!  Recent bar jackets do run small, don’t worry!! I have small shoulders but the waist is also so tight so I always find it hard to fit well without alteration. Besides the size, do you feel good having it on? And also, may I suggest some dresses or skirts? I find them really flattering on.


I did feel good having them on - such lovely fabrics!


----------



## xiaoxiao

DR2014 said:


> I did feel good having them on - such lovely fabrics!



That’s fantastic! I miss the feeling of losing weight and shopping for new clothes :lol. Do enjoy your new self and have fun with trying many, many new clothes on and update us! Always happy to live vicariously through our wonderful community here.  

Ps: really should try on their dresses and skirts!


----------



## Tasha1

DR2014 said:


> Have others had this experience?



I couldn't fit in sleeves and had to take the next size and the bar jacket was altered.


----------



## lill_canele

DR2014 said:


> I went to try on the bar jacket (and other items), I love the look and have been wanting to change/upgrade the way I shop & dress. It was so tight on my waist though! Even after I tried a larger size than normal. I don't have a very defined waist, I have more of an athletic build...
> Have others had this experience? I know this sounds silly, but it bummed me out!  I am trying not to let it get to me - but I lost almost 30lbs over the past 3 years and trying bigger sizes which still don't work makes me sad, lol.



I have not tried on the bar jacket, but I remember when I tried on a couple dresses pre-pandemic (when I had a more athletic build and more muscle) I could feel the fabric getting tight around my back and shoulders. I also have broad shoulders for my frame so there's a lot of things that may fit the rest of my body...except my shoulders   .
Knowing that the bar jacket is supposed to be very fitted, I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't fit me. Don't be sad, losing weight consistently over time and being able to keep the weight off is absolutely amazing! It's actually the hardest part for the majority of people, so be proud of your achievement!


----------



## michi_chi

lill_canele said:


> I have not tried on the bar jacket, but I remember when I tried on a couple dresses pre-pandemic (when I had a more athletic build and more muscle) I could feel the fabric getting tight around my back and shoulders. I also have broad shoulders for my frame so there's a lot of things that may fit the rest of my body...except my shoulders   .
> Knowing that the bar jacket is supposed to be very fitted, I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't fit me. Don't be sad, losing weight consistently over time and being able to keep the weight off is absolutely amazing! It's actually the hardest part for the majority of people, so be proud of your achievement!



I have the same issue of having broad shoulders for my frame. I didn't get the Bar jacket per se but a gold A/W 2021 take on the classic Bar. I bought a size up but should have probably stuck with a smaller size. I had it tailored and the tailor said it's meant to be fitted/tight at the shoulders with a tailored jacket and as another member explained, the silhouette of the Bar is defined at the waist and flares out at the hips.

I also have the more casual Bar jacket in technical fabric which is a more relaxed fit (excuse the dirty mirror in desperate need of a clean!)


----------



## 880

DR2014 said:


> I went to try on the bar jacket (and other items), I love the look and have been wanting to change/upgrade the way I shop & dress. It was so tight on my waist though! Even after I tried a larger size than normal. I don't have a very defined waist, I have more of an athletic build...
> Have others had this experience? I know this sounds silly, but it bummed me out!  I am trying not to let it get to me - but I lost almost 30lbs over the past 3 years and trying bigger sizes which still don't work makes me sad, lol.



Yes, don’t be sad. i think if MGC was really a feminist in terms of design, she would make a bigger waistline

I know exactly how you feel. I lost 20 plus pounds during Covid and I have this problem too. I range in size in dior from 34 sweats; 36 knit stretchy boxy jackets; 38 coats, furs, short hoodie dresses; 40 some skirts, sweaters, tops; 40-42 button down dresses; 42-46 bar jackets. all bc of my athletic waistline and broad shoulders and upper arms.

i also just bought a vintage bar jacket from TRR, size 46. (There is no adequate emoticon for how I felt ordering a size 46) but it’s equivalent to me ordering a TRR vintage Valentino jacket that my dior SA is pretty sure is MGC in size 16. LOL

i tried on a bunch of things including size 42 padded bar jackets (3400 USD); size 38 wrap coat with tone one tone oblique lining (5400 USD); some 38 dresses; some mom jeans size 38, 1300 USD; book totes (size medium is too big for me); jewelry (bracelets 6800-31K; double stranded necklaces 34K and 64K. The grey twill coat lined in white faux shearling was 3400 USD and IMO the white collar and cuffs looked a bit cheap. There was a cropped Persian lamb jacket that was cute, but Persian lamb for 16K USD is beyond ridiculous (JMO though). i ended up buying one item: a cavalry twill skirt (from afar it looks like denim), size 42, 2K USD. And, an unbranded, vintage 1950s, excellent or deadstock condition Persian lamb, mink collar coat from EBAY for 150 USD (that my dior SA thought was very chic lol). The white, grey, black and silver zigzag boucle skirt is vintage from my own closet, chanel, 2002, size 40. (I’m generally a chanel size 40. Hermès size 38-40)


----------



## jp824

Happy new year everyone! Just catching up on everyone’s posts and loving all the outfits!  I’ve taken a break from TpF over the holidays to focus on some quality time with the family.
Here’s my first rtw purchase for 2022..the macrocannage bar jacket.  I actually had my eye on this for some time now but I didn’t really think I needed another black jacket until I realized during my trip that this jacket would have been perfect for traveling. I brought my knit bar jacket, but really wished that I had this jacket with me as well. So glad that my SA was able to find it my size. Debating whether I should get the sleeves shortened or just fold it?


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Happy new year everyone! Just catching up on everyone’s posts and loving all the outfits!  I’ve taken a break from TpF over the holidays to focus on some quality time with the family.
> Here’s my first rtw purchase for 2022..the macrocannage bar jacket.  I actually had my eye on this for some time now but I didn’t really think I needed another black jacket until I realized during my trip that this jacket would have been perfect for traveling. I brought my knit bar jacket, but really wished that I had this jacket with me as well. So glad that my SA was able to find it my size. Debating whether I should get the sleeves shortened or just fold it?
> 
> View attachment 5289007


Love this! I vote shortened! Hope you had an amazing time with family! Hugs


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Yes, don’t be sad. i think if MGC was really a feminist in terms of design, she would make a bigger waistline
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. I lost 20 plus pounds during Covid and I have this problem too. I range in size in dior from 34 sweats; 36 knit stretchy boxy jackets; 38 coats, furs, short hoodie dresses; 40 some skirts, sweaters, tops; 40-42 button down dresses; 42-46 bar jackets. all bc of my athletic waistline and broad shoulders and upper arms.
> 
> i also just bought a vintage bar jacket from TRR, size 46. (There is no adequate emoticon for how I felt ordering a size 46) but it’s equivalent to me ordering a TRR vintage Valentino jacket that my dior SA is pretty sure is MGC in size 16. LOL
> 
> i tried on a bunch of things including size 42 padded bar jackets (3400 USD); size 38 wrap coat with tone one tone oblique lining (5400 USD); some 38 dresses; some mom jeans size 38, 1300 USD; book totes (size medium is too big for me); jewelry (bracelets 6800-31K; double stranded necklaces 34K and 64K. The grey twill coat lined in white faux shearling was 3400 USD and IMO the white collar and cuffs looked a bit cheap. There was a cropped Persian lamb jacket that was cute, but Persian lamb for 16K USD is beyond ridiculous (JMO though). i ended up buying one item: a cavalry twill skirt (from afar it looks like denim), size 42, 2K USD. And, an unbranded, vintage 1950s, excellent or deadstock condition Persian lamb, mink collar coat from EBAY for 150 USD (that my dior SA thought was very chic lol). The white, grey, black and silver zigzag boucle skirt is vintage from my own closet, chanel, 2002, size 40. (I’m generally a chanel size 40. Hermès size 38-40)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288756
> View attachment 5288757
> View attachment 5288758
> View attachment 5288759
> View attachment 5288760
> View attachment 5288762
> View attachment 5288763
> View attachment 5288764
> View attachment 5288768
> View attachment 5288770
> View attachment 5288771


Thanks for sharing these pics @880 ! You look wonderful as always!   In your first pic, there is a navy double breasted jacket in the middle.  Do you remember what type of fabric it is and how is the fit?  Thanks!!!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Thanks for sharing these pics @880 ! You look wonderful as always!   In your first pic, there is a navy double breasted jacket in the middle.  Do you remember what type of fabric it is and how is the fit?  Thanks!!!


Thank you! Loved it but the only one in store currently is a size 34. I was able to squeeze it on, so I’d say fit would run true or slightly large for a bar (I felt that the techno bar ran large). There might be some leeway bc it’s double breasted?  Jacket was not too heavy weight but a bit stiff (in a good way). A bit like boiled wool. DH nixed it right away though; was like, nope, too corporate lol. I think it would be nice if someone wanted a boardroom jacket that could transition into with jeans on weekends


----------



## jp824

DR2014 said:


> I went to try on the bar jacket (and other items), I love the look and have been wanting to change/upgrade the way I shop & dress. It was so tight on my waist though! Even after I tried a larger size than normal. I don't have a very defined waist, I have more of an athletic build...
> Have others had this experience? I know this sounds silly, but it bummed me out!  I am trying not to let it get to me - but I lost almost 30lbs over the past 3 years and trying bigger sizes which still don't work makes me sad, lol.


I love Dior rtw, but finding them in my size is always a challenge for me.  I usually take between a 44 and 46 and with bar jackets, I definitely need a 46. Have you tried the knit bar jacket?  That works well for me and gets the most use out of all my jackets.  I feel that the knit bar jacket is so versatile and goes with different body types.


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Loved it but the only one in store currently is a size 34. I was able to squeeze it on, so I’d say fit would run true or slightly large for a bar (I felt that the techno bar ran large). There might be some leeway bc it’s double breasted?  Jacket was not too heavy weight but a bit stiff (in a good way). A bit like boiled wool. DH nixed it right away though; was like, nope, too corporate lol. I think it would be nice if someone wanted a boardroom jacket that could transition into with jeans on weekends


That’s exactly what I had in mind for that jacket… board meeting to jeans!   Do you remember the price point? I may need to ask B to search for it.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> That’s exactly what I had in mind for that jacket… board meeting to jeans!   Do you remember the price point? I may need to ask B to search for it.


Just texted; he said 4200 USD
FYI, in case your DH would ever be interested, mine got Dior jacket and pants (turtleneck hermes), and tailor shortened the jacket (Cross post dudes and their Dior thread)  Also. Forgot if I posted the houndstooth dress, size 42. Same pleated waist as the UTS skirt, the plaid skirt that @TankerToad posted; and the silk techno taffeta blue dress (the one that looks like a monet painting detail) IMO, if you have an athletic waistline or any waistline issues like I have, it makes one ever so look slightly pregnant (in a medieval kind of way). So the plain waisted button down dress is better for athletic builds . And, the standard sized book tote (which IMO is too big if one is 5,2, medium build and doesnt carry much)
Forgot to ask you if you picked up a Dior tulle skirt like @xiaoxiao and I did? if you want one that is a bit more tailored to wear with your Bar jackets or chanel jackets,  did you see the brunello tulle skirt (box pleats of alternating chiffon and opaque hard finish fabric, possibly wool blend). Apparently Brunello does a tulle version somewhat regularly, so I’m including it here (last pic) in case anyone wants a quieter bit of a tulle look with a bar jacket.









eta: DH didn’t think it was boiled wool


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Just texted; he said 4200 USD
> FYI, in case your DH would ever be interested, mine got Dior jacket and pants (turtleneck hermes), and tailor shortened the jacket (Cross post dudes and their Dior thread)  Also. Forgot if I posted the houndstooth dress, size 42. Same pleated waist as the UTS skirt, the plaid skirt that @TankerToad posted; and the silk techno taffeta blue dress (the one that looks like a monet painting detail) IMO, if you have an athletic waistline or any waistline issues like I have, it makes one look slightly pregnant. So the plain waisted button down dress is better for athletic builds . And, the standard sized book tote (which IMO is too big for what I need; I’m 5,2, medium build and don’t carry much)
> Forgot to ask you if you picked up a Dior tulle skirt like @xiaoxiao and I did? if you want one that is a bit more tailored to wear with your Bar jackets or chanel jackets,  did you see the brunello tulle skirt (box pleats of alternating chiffon and opaque hard finish fabric, possibly wool blend). Apparently Brunello does a tulle version somewhat regularly, so I’m including it here (last pic) in case anyone wants a quieter bit of a tulle look with a bar jacket.
> View attachment 5289227
> View attachment 5289228
> View attachment 5289229
> View attachment 5289230
> View attachment 5289232
> View attachment 5289233
> View attachment 5289234
> View attachment 5289235


Love the jacket that your dh picked out!   B just texted the info on the jacket!  Thanks!

Agree with you on both the standard book tote and the pleated dress.  I prefer plain waisted dresses as well. I think the medium lady Dior would be better for you than the book tote; or do you find it too dressy?

I don’t have the Dior tulle yet as I know I would end up snagging it. You mentioned before that BC’s tulle skirt is not as delicate. I like the box pleat look. Just wondering how the pleats would fall on me…sometimes pleated skirts make my wide hips look even bigger.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Love the jacket that your dh picked out!   B just texted the info on the jacket!  Thanks!
> 
> Agree with you on both the standard book tote and the pleated dress.  I prefer plain waisted dresses as well. I think the medium lady Dior would be better for you than the book tote; or do you find it too dressy?
> 
> I don’t have the Dior tulle yet as I know I would end up snagging it. You mentioned before that BC’s tulle skirt is not as delicate. I like the box pleat look. Just wondering how the pleats would fall on me…sometimes pleated skirts make my wide hips look even bigger.


Eh, I snagged the dior skirt running up the stairs probably the second time I wore it. But. It’s frothy, so my third party tailor at first didn’t even know where the snag was, and I have no idea where the repair is.

Re the brunello skirt, I think the box pleats are cut in a flattering fashion in the brunello, and the waistband is somehow flatter.
But,  I probably misspoke that the Brunello one is sturdier. Sinice alterations are taking weeks right now, I haven’t taken delivery of the brunello, so will update you when I get it. Hugs

p.s. Agree re the Lady Dior medium, but yep, I was hoping that the book tote would be a fun casual bag


----------



## xiaoxiao

That dress looks SO good on you!!! Did you end up getting it? I love all the dresses on you actually.  and that solid color “fold over” skirt is SO flattering as well hope you got it too! 



880 said:


> Just texted; he said 4200 USD
> FYI, in case your DH would ever be interested, mine got Dior jacket and pants (turtleneck hermes), and tailor shortened the jacket (Cross post dudes and their Dior thread)  Also. Forgot if I posted the houndstooth dress, size 42. Same pleated waist as the UTS skirt, the plaid skirt that @TankerToad posted; and the silk techno taffeta blue dress (the one that looks like a monet painting detail) IMO, if you have an athletic waistline or any waistline issues like I have, it makes one ever so look slightly pregnant (in a medieval kind of way). So the plain waisted button down dress is better for athletic builds . And, the standard sized book tote (which IMO is too big if one is 5,2, medium build and doesnt carry much)
> Forgot to ask you if you picked up a Dior tulle skirt like @xiaoxiao and I did? if you want one that is a bit more tailored to wear with your Bar jackets or chanel jackets,  did you see the brunello tulle skirt (box pleats of alternating chiffon and opaque hard finish fabric, possibly wool blend). Apparently Brunello does a tulle version somewhat regularly, so I’m including it here (last pic) in case anyone wants a quieter bit of a tulle look with a bar jacket.
> View attachment 5289227
> View attachment 5289228
> View attachment 5289229
> View attachment 5289230
> View attachment 5289232
> View attachment 5289233
> View attachment 5289234
> View attachment 5289235
> 
> eta: DH didn’t think it was boiled wool


----------



## MissV

880 said:


> Yes, don’t be sad. i think if MGC was really a feminist in terms of design, she would make a bigger waistline
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. I lost 20 plus pounds during Covid and I have this problem too. I range in size in dior from 34 sweats; 36 knit stretchy boxy jackets; 38 coats, furs, short hoodie dresses; 40 some skirts, sweaters, tops; 40-42 button down dresses; 42-46 bar jackets. all bc of my athletic waistline and broad shoulders and upper arms.
> 
> i also just bought a vintage bar jacket from TRR, size 46. (There is no adequate emoticon for how I felt ordering a size 46) but it’s equivalent to me ordering a TRR vintage Valentino jacket that my dior SA is pretty sure is MGC in size 16. LOL
> 
> i tried on a bunch of things including size 42 padded bar jackets (3400 USD); size 38 wrap coat with tone one tone oblique lining (5400 USD); some 38 dresses; some mom jeans size 38, 1300 USD; book totes (size medium is too big for me); jewelry (bracelets 6800-31K; double stranded necklaces 34K and 64K. The grey twill coat lined in white faux shearling was 3400 USD and IMO the white collar and cuffs looked a bit cheap. There was a cropped Persian lamb jacket that was cute, but Persian lamb for 16K USD is beyond ridiculous (JMO though). i ended up buying one item: a cavalry twill skirt (from afar it looks like denim), size 42, 2K USD. And, an unbranded, vintage 1950s, excellent or deadstock condition Persian lamb, mink collar coat from EBAY for 150 USD (that my dior SA thought was very chic lol). The white, grey, black and silver zigzag boucle skirt is vintage from my own closet, chanel, 2002, size 40. (I’m generally a chanel size 40. Hermès size 38-40)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288756
> View attachment 5288757
> View attachment 5288758
> View attachment 5288759
> View attachment 5288760
> View attachment 5288762
> View attachment 5288763
> View attachment 5288764
> View attachment 5288768
> View attachment 5288770
> View attachment 5288771


Love love the top and skirt in the last picture!!!


----------



## DR2014

lill_canele said:


> I have not tried on the bar jacket, but I remember when I tried on a couple dresses pre-pandemic (when I had a more athletic build and more muscle) I could feel the fabric getting tight around my back and shoulders. I also have broad shoulders for my frame so there's a lot of things that may fit the rest of my body...except my shoulders   .
> Knowing that the bar jacket is supposed to be very fitted, I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't fit me. Don't be sad, losing weight consistently over time and being able to keep the weight off is absolutely amazing! It's actually the hardest part for the majority of people, so be proud of your achievement!


Thank you!!


----------



## DR2014

michi_chi said:


> I have the same issue of having broad shoulders for my frame. I didn't get the Bar jacket per se but a gold A/W 2021 take on the classic Bar. I bought a size up but should have probably stuck with a smaller size. I had it tailored and the tailor said it's meant to be fitted/tight at the shoulders with a tailored jacket and as another member explained, the silhouette of the Bar is defined at the waist and flares out at the hips.
> 
> I also have the more casual Bar jacket in technical fabric which is a more relaxed fit (excuse the dirty mirror in desperate need of a clean!)
> 
> View attachment 5288583


I love that one, it's so cute on you!


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> Yes, don’t be sad. i think if MGC was really a feminist in terms of design, she would make a bigger waistline
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. I lost 20 plus pounds during Covid and I have this problem too. I range in size in dior from 34 sweats; 36 knit stretchy boxy jackets; 38 coats, furs, short hoodie dresses; 40 some skirts, sweaters, tops; 40-42 button down dresses; 42-46 bar jackets. all bc of my athletic waistline and broad shoulders and upper arms.
> 
> i also just bought a vintage bar jacket from TRR, size 46. (There is no adequate emoticon for how I felt ordering a size 46) but it’s equivalent to me ordering a TRR vintage Valentino jacket that my dior SA is pretty sure is MGC in size 16. LOL
> 
> i tried on a bunch of things including size 42 padded bar jackets (3400 USD); size 38 wrap coat with tone one tone oblique lining (5400 USD); some 38 dresses; some mom jeans size 38, 1300 USD; book totes (size medium is too big for me); jewelry (bracelets 6800-31K; double stranded necklaces 34K and 64K. The grey twill coat lined in white faux shearling was 3400 USD and IMO the white collar and cuffs looked a bit cheap. There was a cropped Persian lamb jacket that was cute, but Persian lamb for 16K USD is beyond ridiculous (JMO though). i ended up buying one item: a cavalry twill skirt (from afar it looks like denim), size 42, 2K USD. And, an unbranded, vintage 1950s, excellent or deadstock condition Persian lamb, mink collar coat from EBAY for 150 USD (that my dior SA thought was very chic lol). The white, grey, black and silver zigzag boucle skirt is vintage from my own closet, chanel, 2002, size 40. (I’m generally a chanel size 40. Hermès size 38-40)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288756
> View attachment 5288757
> View attachment 5288758
> View attachment 5288759
> View attachment 5288760
> View attachment 5288762
> View attachment 5288763
> View attachment 5288764
> View attachment 5288768
> View attachment 5288770
> View attachment 5288771


@880, you look so fab!! Did you try on the red hooded dress and lamb jacket too? Any mod shots? I asked (at Bergdorf's Dior) to try the red dress, but they didn't have any sizes that worked. Interesting what a variety of sizes work for you, it's a good lesson for me to not get hung up on the size! Do you shop at the boutique on 57th? I was thinking of going there instead of a department store boutique, I assume they will have more stock? Anyway, thanks for your comments and advice!


----------



## DR2014

jp824 said:


> I love Dior rtw, but finding them in my size is always a challenge for me.  I usually take between a 44 and 46 and with bar jackets, I definitely need a 46. Have you tried the knit bar jacket?  That works well for me and gets the most use out of all my jackets.  I feel that the knit bar jacket is so versatile and goes with different body types.


Thanks, @jp824 . I am definitely going to try on more, I just tried on the bar jacket, a hooded dress and the long tulle skirt. I am still trying to get up the nerve to buy one or two pieces, lol!!


----------



## 880

DR2014 said:


> @880, you look so fab!! Did you try on the red hooded dress and lamb jacket too? Any mod shots? I asked (at Bergdorf's Dior) to try the red dress, but they didn't have any sizes that worked. Interesting what a variety of sizes work for you, it's a good lesson for me to not get hung up on the size! Do you shop at the boutique on 57th? I was thinking of going there instead of a department store boutique, I assume they will have more stock? Anyway, thanks for your comments and advice!


Thanks! Especially with Dior, don’t be hung up on size lol. As long as my SA and tailor kind of keep track, it’s all good. I thought I took pics of the lamb jacket , but I cannot find them. DH really doesn’t like hot pink, so I passed on the hoodie dress, but I did try on another pink dress on a prior visit if you want to scroll up. Flagship/temp store next to Apple on Fifth is my home store (formerly 57th). Bergdorfs has a lot of stuff too; I think it’s leasedso there is easy transferability to flagship. Hugs


----------



## Tasha1

Dear *@880*

I don't need Vogue, I don't need Elle, just your fabulous looks in the pics, and I am know for sure what I want. But my wishes doesn't always come out because of the stock here 
(_the bag is arriving on Monday, keep my finger crossed)_


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> Dear *@880*
> 
> I don't need Vogue, I don't need Elle, just your fabulous looks in the pics, and I am know for sure what I want. But my wishes doesn't always come out because of the stock here
> (_the bag is arriving on Monday, keep my finger crossed)_


Thank you so much! I’m keeping my fingers crossed for your bag through customs ! hugs
P.S. OT, but hermes spring RTW looks are amazing : sexy, refined, youthful but not young


----------



## littleming

Finally joining the club after eyeing all of you beautifully modeling this Under The Sea dress…
Bought a few items during the Dec sale but didn’t try this dress on at the time. (I was only focused on the sale items… )
Went in to check out new RTWs and just had to get this dress, amongst some other items.
(Please excuse my leggings, I was too lazy when I tried on the dress)
Thanks for enabling me, fellow Dior RTW lovers. ❤️


----------



## platanoparty

I took my Montaigne, palto jacket from 21s, and denim skirt from the recent cruise collection out to tea! I was inspired by Japanese shrine maidens and the new look silhouettes. I think both garments are very comfortable but I need to take the skirt in to get a hook and eye sewn in (it’s heavy and will slightly unzip over time as a word of warning to those looking to buy!).


----------



## fibbi

platanoparty said:


> I took my Montaigne, palto jacket from 21s, and denim skirt from the recent cruise collection out to tea! I was inspired by Japanese shrine maidens and the new look silhouettes. I think both garments are very comfortable but I need to take the skirt in to get a hook and eye sewn in (it’s heavy and will slightly unzip over time as a word of warning to those looking to buy!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292755
> View attachment 5292756


Love the look here! Beautiful!


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> Yes, don’t be sad. i think if MGC was really a feminist in terms of design, she would make a bigger waistline
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. I lost 20 plus pounds during Covid and I have this problem too. I range in size in dior from 34 sweats; 36 knit stretchy boxy jackets; 38 coats, furs, short hoodie dresses; 40 some skirts, sweaters, tops; 40-42 button down dresses; 42-46 bar jackets. all bc of my athletic waistline and broad shoulders and upper arms.
> 
> i also just bought a vintage bar jacket from TRR, size 46. (There is no adequate emoticon for how I felt ordering a size 46) but it’s equivalent to me ordering a TRR vintage Valentino jacket that my dior SA is pretty sure is MGC in size 16. LOL
> 
> i tried on a bunch of things including size 42 padded bar jackets (3400 USD); size 38 wrap coat with tone one tone oblique lining (5400 USD); some 38 dresses; some mom jeans size 38, 1300 USD; book totes (size medium is too big for me); jewelry (bracelets 6800-31K; double stranded necklaces 34K and 64K. The grey twill coat lined in white faux shearling was 3400 USD and IMO the white collar and cuffs looked a bit cheap. There was a cropped Persian lamb jacket that was cute, but Persian lamb for 16K USD is beyond ridiculous (JMO though). i ended up buying one item: a cavalry twill skirt (from afar it looks like denim), size 42, 2K USD. And, an unbranded, vintage 1950s, excellent or deadstock condition Persian lamb, mink collar coat from EBAY for 150 USD (that my dior SA thought was very chic lol). The white, grey, black and silver zigzag boucle skirt is vintage from my own closet, chanel, 2002, size 40. (I’m generally a chanel size 40. Hermès size 38-40)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288756
> View attachment 5288757
> View attachment 5288758
> View attachment 5288759
> View attachment 5288760
> View attachment 5288762
> View attachment 5288763
> View attachment 5288764
> View attachment 5288768
> View attachment 5288770
> View attachment 5288771


Thanks for all the mod pics! You look fab ! Such an inspiration and thx for all the pricing and size info!


----------



## fibbi

jp824 said:


> Happy new year everyone! Just catching up on everyone’s posts and loving all the outfits!  I’ve taken a break from TpF over the holidays to focus on some quality time with the family.
> Here’s my first rtw purchase for 2022..the macrocannage bar jacket.  I actually had my eye on this for some time now but I didn’t really think I needed another black jacket until I realized during my trip that this jacket would have been perfect for traveling. I brought my knit bar jacket, but really wished that I had this jacket with me as well. So glad that my SA was able to find it my size. Debating whether I should get the sleeves shortened or just fold it?
> 
> View attachment 5289007


I love this jacket I was loooking for it couple months ago but fail to get . So I order the longer version instead and yet to arrive. It looks great on you ! Now I see this one back in stock and should I order this one instead…


----------



## 880

fibbi said:


> Thanks for all the mod pics! You look fab ! Such an inspiration and thx for all the pricing and size info!


Thank you so much! I love @jp824 ’s jacket


----------



## TankerToad

Asking the experts here
Is this Dior?


----------



## michi_chi

TankerToad said:


> Asking the experts here
> Is this Dior?



I imagine you're referring to the dress, if so it doesn't look like a style I recognise as Dior but I could be wrong


----------



## TankerToad

Thought the buttons might look
Like Dior but maybe not ?


----------



## fibbi

Do you think this is a new print for this season or it's from before? 








__





						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com
				




Really great price point considering the cotton tee is more expensive than this...


----------



## periogirl28

Probably last wave delivery for Cruise 22. Dior refers to delivery of the collections in "waves".


----------



## michi_chi

fibbi said:


> Do you think this is a new print for this season or it's from before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really great price point considering the cotton tee is more expensive than this...



This is part of the Cruise 2022 collection. Not all products are released at the same time and as @periogirl28 mentioned, will possibly be part of their last release before S/S 2022 is due to hit stores


----------



## fibbi

periogirl28 said:


> Probably last wave delivery for Cruise 22. Dior refers to delivery of the collections in "waves".





michi_chi said:


> This is part of the Cruise 2022 collection. Not all products are released at the same time and as @periogirl28 mentioned, will possibly be part of their last release before S/S 2022 is due to hit stores



Thanks lady! I am checking with my SA for larger size. The one I tried in store is a bit too small (all my holiday eating....


----------



## michi_chi

fibbi said:


> Thanks lady! I am checking with my SA for larger size. The one I tried in store is a bit too small (all my holiday eating....



I hope your SA manages to find you one in your size. Don't forget to share modelling shots if you get it!


----------



## averagejoe

TankerToad said:


> Asking the experts here
> Is this Dior?





TankerToad said:


> Thought the buttons might look
> Like Dior but maybe not ?


If you look closer at the buttons on Sandra Bullock, they are actually just large plastic buttons with 4 holes (like conventional buttons) which are glossy and reflecting the studio lighting. There are no CD logos on those buttons. The reflections make it appear as though there are logos in the buttons.


----------



## dotty8

TankerToad said:


> Asking the experts here
> Is this Dior?



The logos on the buttons look more like 'BB' to me (Balenciaga?), but I can't see clearly


----------



## melisande

Has anybody heard any word on whether the price increase will apply to RTW?


----------



## 880

i went to try on my silk taffeta leopard bar jacket from alternations (last pic) . Just asked my SA if price increase applied to RTW and what percentage. He said for some pieces, not across the board, not seasonals. He thinks for 30 Montaigne yes, some increasem but he‘d have to check. He didn’t give me any percentages lol. Bag prices certainly:  a Mini Lady Dior used to be $4,300 and now it’s $4,900. Book totes used to be $3,250 now it’s $3,500

outerwear coats I tried on were 5400-5700 USD (but I didn’t see a price on the reversible shearling; hooded bar 6100 USD; blouses 1300 USD; and, I think those prices were roughly the same as pre increase. Pearl East west LD was around 8K USD; small book tote 3500 USD. The fringed appliqued t shirt, size medium (only item I bought) 1300 USD. Prices are approximate. Shearling jacket is reversible to beige. Sizes are all roughly size 40, including the bar jacket, which means this particular bar jacket runs large. Bottom left jacket in the first pic belongs to DH.

SA also wanted me to try on the Uber expensive, almost couture mens crystal feather embroidered coat. Upwards of 100K, IDK.


----------



## melisande

880 said:


> i went to try on my silk taffeta leopard bar jacket from alternations (last pic) . Just asked my SA if price increase applied to RTW and what percentage. He said for some pieces, not across the board, not seasonals. He thinks for 30 Montaigne yes, some increasem but he‘d have to check. Bag prices certainly:  a Mini Lady Dior used to be $4,300 and now it’s $4,900
> Book totes used to be $3,250 now it’s $3,500
> 
> outerwear coats I tried on were 5400-5700 USD (but I didn’t see a price on the reversible shearling; hooded bar 6100 USD; blouses 1300 USD; and, I think those prices were roughly the same as pre increase. Pearl East west LD was around 8K USD; small book tote 3500 USD. The fringed appliqued t shirt, size medium (only item I bought) 1300 USD. Prices are approximate. Shearling jacket is reversible to beige. Sizes are all roughly size 40, including the bar jacket, which means this particular bar jacket runs large. Bottom left jacket in the first pic belongs to DH.
> 
> SA also wanted me to try on the Uber expensive, almost couture mens crystal feather embroidered coat. Upwards of 100K, IDK.
> 
> View attachment 5301083
> View attachment 5301089
> View attachment 5301091
> View attachment 5301092
> View attachment 5301090
> View attachment 5301087
> View attachment 5301111
> View attachment 5301112
> View attachment 5301113
> View attachment 5301118


Thanks for asking! Makes sense re: the 30 Montaigne, since those are "core collection"


----------



## lulilu

880 said:


> i went to try on my silk taffeta leopard bar jacket from alternations (last pic) . Just asked my SA if price increase applied to RTW and what percentage. He said for some pieces, not across the board, not seasonals. He thinks for 30 Montaigne yes, some increasem but he‘d have to check. He didn’t give me any percentages lol. Bag prices certainly:  a Mini Lady Dior used to be $4,300 and now it’s $4,900. Book totes used to be $3,250 now it’s $3,500
> 
> outerwear coats I tried on were 5400-5700 USD (but I didn’t see a price on the reversible shearling; hooded bar 6100 USD; blouses 1300 USD; and, I think those prices were roughly the same as pre increase. Pearl East west LD was around 8K USD; small book tote 3500 USD. The fringed appliqued t shirt, size medium (only item I bought) 1300 USD. Prices are approximate. Shearling jacket is reversible to beige. Sizes are all roughly size 40, including the bar jacket, which means this particular bar jacket runs large. Bottom left jacket in the first pic belongs to DH.
> 
> SA also wanted me to try on the Uber expensive, almost couture mens crystal feather embroidered coat. Upwards of 100K, IDK.
> 
> View attachment 5301083
> View attachment 5301089
> View attachment 5301091
> View attachment 5301092
> View attachment 5301090
> View attachment 5301087
> View attachment 5301111
> View attachment 5301112
> View attachment 5301113
> View attachment 5301118


Love the printed jackets.


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> i went to try on my silk taffeta leopard bar jacket from alternations (last pic)


   

is the fabric soft? I haven't seen this jacket here, i mean in this colour


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> is the fabric soft? I haven't seen this jacket here, i mean in this colour



It is somewhat slippery and smooth like synthetic blend taffeta. the leopard has a kind of holographic sheen. It’s not soft like silk charmeuse; there is some stiffness and structure to the fabric. But, the label indicates 100% silk.


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> It is somewhat slippery and smooth like synthetic blend taffeta. the leopard has a kind of holographic sheen. It’s not soft like silk charmeuse; there is some stiffness and structure to the fabric. But, the label indicates 100% silk.


Did you get the grey leopard print jacket as well (two pic before the last pic)? It looks great!


----------



## 880

fibbi said:


> Did you get the grey leopard print jacket as well (two pic before the last pic)? It looks great!


thanks so much @fibbi ! That one is a taupe  and black wool knit (styled like a western denim jacket, size 36), fall winter 2021, that I wore into the boutique. I bought it in May full price about 2750 USD or thereabouts, so it was much less expensive than a bar jacket.  The last pic is the silk taffeta leopard bar jacket, size 42. I bought it with the plumetis tulle skirt, in early December, and was just double checking the final alteration before delivery. (Full price alternations have not always been delivered in the order of purchase, and this was really delayed, but nothing like chanel delays)


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> It is somewhat slippery and smooth like synthetic blend taffeta. the leopard has a kind of holographic sheen. It’s not soft like silk charmeuse; there is some stiffness and structure to the fabric. But, the label indicates 100% silk.



Thanks for your detailed answer, I assume I am familiar with this fabric. The colour is gorgeous, wear it joyfully.


----------



## MissV

880 said:


> i went to try on my silk taffeta leopard bar jacket from alternations (last pic) . Just asked my SA if price increase applied to RTW and what percentage. He said for some pieces, not across the board, not seasonals. He thinks for 30 Montaigne yes, some increasem but he‘d have to check. He didn’t give me any percentages lol. Bag prices certainly:  a Mini Lady Dior used to be $4,300 and now it’s $4,900. Book totes used to be $3,250 now it’s $3,500
> 
> outerwear coats I tried on were 5400-5700 USD (but I didn’t see a price on the reversible shearling; hooded bar 6100 USD; blouses 1300 USD; and, I think those prices were roughly the same as pre increase. Pearl East west LD was around 8K USD; small book tote 3500 USD. The fringed appliqued t shirt, size medium (only item I bought) 1300 USD. Prices are approximate. Shearling jacket is reversible to beige. Sizes are all roughly size 40, including the bar jacket, which means this particular bar jacket runs large. Bottom left jacket in the first pic belongs to DH.
> 
> SA also wanted me to try on the Uber expensive, almost couture mens crystal feather embroidered coat. Upwards of 100K, IDK.
> 
> View attachment 5301083
> View attachment 5301089
> View attachment 5301091
> View attachment 5301092
> View attachment 5301090
> View attachment 5301087
> View attachment 5301111
> View attachment 5301112
> View attachment 5301113
> View attachment 5301118


That couture jacket is amazing on you!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

880 said:


> SA also wanted me to try on the Uber expensive, almost couture mens crystal feather embroidered coat. Upwards of 100K, IDK.



Well there goes of my impression how affordable dior was  all jokes aside it was AMAZING on you. But you better wear it everyday to make it cost per wear worthy. On the other hand… what a piece to pass down with!


----------



## mmcjm

Has anyone tried the pink peony cape dress ? It's sold out.


----------



## luckylove

mmcjm said:


> Has anyone tried the pink peony cape dress ? It's sold out.



Hi! I have tried it. I am only 5'2 and it was very, very short. I love mini's but felt it was even too short for me. My SA really felt it was more of a top than a dress because even petite women were finding it way too short. He recommended wearing it with white jeans or as a chic bathing suit coverup.  The colors are lovely in it. On the other hand, Dior also produced this cape style dress in the under the sea octopus print with the same cut. I have that one and though still short, I can definitely pull that one off.


----------



## Tasha1

no words


----------



## Christofle

Tasha1 said:


> View attachment 5302951
> View attachment 5302952
> View attachment 5302953
> View attachment 5302954
> 
> 
> no words



Puma X Dior


----------



## michi_chi

Christofle said:


> Puma X Dior



Are you referring to the sportswear? I'm told the block and the exercise ball is a collaboration with the Italian company Technogym. My SA mentioned they have an event next week that he would have liked to invite me to but I'm nowhere near and wouldn't be able to make a last minute trip


----------



## Christofle

michi_chi said:


> Are you referring to the sportswear? I'm told the block and the exercise ball is a collaboration with the Italian company Technogym. My SA mentioned they have an event next week that he would have liked to invite me to but I'm nowhere near and wouldn't be able to make a last minute trip


The bag and the shoes in the last photo.


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> i went to try on my silk taffeta leopard bar jacket from alternations (last pic) . Just asked my SA if price increase applied to RTW and what percentage. He said for some pieces, not across the board, not seasonals. He thinks for 30 Montaigne yes, some increasem but he‘d have to check. He didn’t give me any percentages lol. Bag prices certainly:  a Mini Lady Dior used to be $4,300 and now it’s $4,900. Book totes used to be $3,250 now it’s $3,500
> 
> outerwear coats I tried on were 5400-5700 USD (but I didn’t see a price on the reversible shearling; hooded bar 6100 USD; blouses 1300 USD; and, I think those prices were roughly the same as pre increase. Pearl East west LD was around 8K USD; small book tote 3500 USD. The fringed appliqued t shirt, size medium (only item I bought) 1300 USD. Prices are approximate. Shearling jacket is reversible to beige. Sizes are all roughly size 40, including the bar jacket, which means this particular bar jacket runs large. Bottom left jacket in the first pic belongs to DH.
> 
> SA also wanted me to try on the Uber expensive, almost couture mens crystal feather embroidered coat. Upwards of 100K, IDK.
> 
> View attachment 5301083
> View attachment 5301089
> View attachment 5301091
> View attachment 5301092
> View attachment 5301090
> View attachment 5301087
> View attachment 5301111
> View attachment 5301112
> View attachment 5301113
> View attachment 5301118


You look fab in your new silk taffeta bar!!
That feather cape actually looks really remarkable on you - but seriously where and how could one wear it ??
Love that you are such a wonderful Dior brand ambassador


----------



## luckylove

Wow! I was just browsing the "celebs in Dior" and I have to say the Spring collection skirt length is sooooo skimpy even for these very slim celebs. I feel like the length might just work on shorties like me who are 5'4 or less....


----------



## chiaoapple

So both these pieces are from the mens collection. The bomber (reversible, bought late 2020) had to be altered but the sweater (bought last fall) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
is worn as is!


----------



## lulu212121

chiaoapple said:


> So both these pieces are from the mens collection. The bomber (reversible, bought late 2020) had to be altered but the sweater (bought last fall)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is worn as is!


Styled so well! I love it! Your tights are perfect.


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

I just finished watching this and thought it was really great. Lovely inside view into the making of the collection - I personally was not/am not a huge fan of that collection but I did get a much better appreciation of the themes and design elements incorporated into it. Highly recommend if you have about 1 hour to kill


----------



## periogirl28

My Dior Couture contact has got back to me. This jacket from S/S Couture 2022 is USD48K and the entire look consisting jacket, inside top and the skirt is about USD97K.


----------



## melisande

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5311265
> 
> My Dior Couture contact has got back to me. This jacket from S/S Couture 2022 is USD48K and the entire look consisting jacket, inside top and the skirt is about USD97K.


This is a very pretty suit!


----------



## 880

cross post from chanel RTW thread

an article from FT ”Dazzling Iterations of Haute Couture” (link unavailable)

Quote from the article:

For Maria Grazia Chiuri at Dior, haute couture is about craft, and the work of the ateliers. “Couture brands have a responsibility to support this knowledge,” she said backstage before a show smothered with embroidery, dripping in technique, a feast for the eyes that represented thousands of hours of work by Dior’s seamstresses. For Chanel, couture is about the clients. “Our objective is to give to our customers what they want to have,” says Bruno Pavlovsky, Chanel’s president of fashion. “Haute couture is the ultra luxury experience. It’s unique.” He does reason, however, that the show — for Chanel, and everyone else — is about the image. “You can consider that the advertising budget,” he said, an hour or so before Charlotte Casiraghi, 11th in line to the throne of Monaco, rode a horse through a Constructivist manège to memorably begin Chanel’s punt for this season’s couture trade

my dior SA kindly extended an invitation to the Paris show (dior to cover hotel, some lunches and dinners, events , and a car and driver as well as set up optional couture, atelier, and archive appts, and the reopening of the flagship). For some clients (Saks dior and others, not us) dior will also cover airfare. Sadly DH and I are unable to go. We cannot make the dates work. There is no guarantee such an invitation would ever be extended again as my SA had to strongly advocate to get it (we are new to the brand). But, from what I’ve heard it will be splendid. If anyone here is attending, I hope they will share the excitment


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

880 said:


> cross post from chanel RTW thread
> 
> an article from FT ”Dazzling Iterations of Haute Couture” (link unavailable)
> 
> Quote from the article:
> 
> For Maria Grazia Chiuri at Dior, haute couture is about craft, and the work of the ateliers. “Couture brands have a responsibility to support this knowledge,” she said backstage before a show smothered with embroidery, dripping in technique, a feast for the eyes that represented thousands of hours of work by Dior’s seamstresses. For Chanel, couture is about the clients. “Our objective is to give to our customers what they want to have,” says Bruno Pavlovsky, Chanel’s president of fashion. “Haute couture is the ultra luxury experience. It’s unique.” He does reason, however, that the show — for Chanel, and everyone else — is about the image. “You can consider that the advertising budget,” he said, an hour or so before Charlotte Casiraghi, 11th in line to the throne of Monaco, rode a horse through a Constructivist manège to memorably begin Chanel’s punt for this season’s couture trade
> 
> my dior SA kindly extended an invitation to the Paris show (dior to cover hotel, some lunches and dinners, events , and a car and driver as well as set up optional couture, atelier, and archive appts, and the reopening of the flagship). For some clients (Saks dior and others, not us) dior will also cover airfare. Sadly DH and I are unable to go. We cannot make the dates work. There is no guarantee such an invitation would ever be extended again as my SA had to strongly advocate to get it (we are new to the brand). But, from what I’ve heard it will be splendid. If anyone here is attending, I hope they will share the excitment



 How exciting! I would probably rearrange my entire life/quit job/leave everyone behind if I were to ever receive such an invite (joking, of course, I know how difficult it can be to make these kind of things work when you have prior obligations). I really hope that you will get the opportunity again as you will continue to be good friends of the brand in the years to come.


----------



## Tasha1

My friend's daughter got a bunch of invites for Paris mode shows. She is a blogger. 
She wondered if I was interested in it. The young lady didn't manage to attend  lots of them.
There was also a lady here, a regular visitor at the  Dior shows. Even when she stopped buying Dior, she continued receiving invites.


----------



## boomer1234

880 said:


> cross post from chanel RTW thread
> 
> an article from FT ”Dazzling Iterations of Haute Couture” (link unavailable)
> 
> Quote from the article:
> 
> For Maria Grazia Chiuri at Dior, haute couture is about craft, and the work of the ateliers. “Couture brands have a responsibility to support this knowledge,” she said backstage before a show smothered with embroidery, dripping in technique, a feast for the eyes that represented thousands of hours of work by Dior’s seamstresses. For Chanel, couture is about the clients. “Our objective is to give to our customers what they want to have,” says Bruno Pavlovsky, Chanel’s president of fashion. “Haute couture is the ultra luxury experience. It’s unique.” He does reason, however, that the show — for Chanel, and everyone else — is about the image. “You can consider that the advertising budget,” he said, an hour or so before Charlotte Casiraghi, 11th in line to the throne of Monaco, rode a horse through a Constructivist manège to memorably begin Chanel’s punt for this season’s couture trade
> 
> my dior SA kindly extended an invitation to the Paris show (dior to cover hotel, some lunches and dinners, events , and a car and driver as well as set up optional couture, atelier, and archive appts, and the reopening of the flagship). For some clients (Saks dior and others, not us) dior will also cover airfare. Sadly DH and I are unable to go. We cannot make the dates work. There is no guarantee such an invitation would ever be extended again as my SA had to strongly advocate to get it (we are new to the brand). But, from what I’ve heard it will be splendid. If anyone here is attending, I hope they will share the excitment


Wow that sounds like a dream!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Leather bar with possibly the most popular dress in our little community! Happy lunar new year for those who celebrate.


----------



## Tasha1

xiaoxiao said:


> Leather bar


fainted


----------



## xiaoxiao

Tasha1 said:


> fainted



:Ty: as a dear friend said I certainly have gotten a lot of mileage out of this one.


----------



## TankerToad

xiaoxiao said:


> Leather bar with possibly the most popular dress in our little community! Happy lunar new year for those who celebrate.


Everything is amazing in this photo 
But OMG your hair !
So so beautiful 
Could be an advertisement !!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TankerToad said:


> Everything is amazing in this photo
> But OMG your hair !
> So so beautiful
> Could be an advertisement !!



 thank you so much TT!! You are so kind. I gotta let my hairdresser know for sure, he also has been proud of my progress


----------



## 880

xiaoxiao said:


> thank you so much TT!! You are so kind. I gotta let my hairdresser know for sure, he also has been proud of my progress


+1000 with @TankerToad! You look beautiful and I love your hair ! Also love your outfit and the leather bar jacket! agree it’s one of the most popular dresses on the thread lol
I’m going to wear my UTS dress today (it’s warm where I am right now)


----------



## fibbi

xiaoxiao said:


> Leather bar with possibly the most popular dress in our little community! Happy lunar new year for those who celebrate.


Beautiful outfit!


----------



## xiaoxiao

880 said:


> +1000 with @TankerToad! You look beautiful and I love your hair ! Also love your outfit and the leather bar jacket! agree it’s one of the most popular dresses on the thread lol
> I’m going to wear my UTS dress today (it’s warm where I am right now)



 @880 !!! Oh and I saw the weather, how crazy has it been??? Have fun today and hope you have a GREAT day!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

fibbi said:


> Beautiful outfit!



Thank you so so much!!!


----------



## 880

Dior RTW packs well on vacation Bc it rolls up. A carry on roller can carry a surprising amount. Our friends hosted us in Dubai and on the second to last night, took us to Nammos, a beach club. Much to my surprise, it turned out to be a collaboration with dior concept stores. I snapped a few pics for my SA, and it’s written up here









						Dior's Unique Concept Store at Nammos in Dubai
					

Dior has unveiled a unique concept store in collaboration with wasp




					www.lofficielarabia.com
				




i was happy to have worn dior, but it didn’t seem like other people did or cared. The store said more people focused on dior during the day . Though I would have loved to have chatted with the friendly SA, it was too embarrassing to leave my group thst long. I didn’t take pics of the interior but right side facing the entrance was RTW, left was bags. Light gold metallic, some pink and green/blue (Thankfully not my palette, or I might have skipped dinner lol)







a few outfits from the week, starting with the one I wore to Nammos. Some chanel but mainly dior. chanel silk charmeuse baseball jersey 2020 sale; black tie cardigan 2021; and short sleeved cardigan 2021;

dior gray leopard hoodie dress and matching sling backs (if you have chunky feet like I do, I am sad to report they are really not comfy); leopard silk taffeta jacket 2022; black  plumetis tulle skirt; white j’dior and navy embroidery t shirts; palm tech taffeta skirt 2021; blue leopard denim jacket; Under the sea dress; navy dior camo shorts, sale 2020. Dior pearl act 1 ? Sandals; birkenstock slip on sneakers (necessary bc the sling backs broke my feet to the point of having to buy flip flips in the Dubai mall). 

Kelly longue wallet as a clutch; craie mini Della cavalleria


----------



## 880

incidentally, I walked into the concierge desk at 1 am after Nammos. I was still wearing my palm skirt, and directly ahead of me was a woman in a cute oblique track suit. I was grateful that we weren’t wearing the same pattern, or DH would have started laughing.  As it was, we both had Christian dior emblazoned in blue stripe down our legs. There is a lot of dior in the wild here.


----------



## stockcharlie

880 said:


> Dior RTW packs well on vacation Bc it rolls up. A carry on roller can carry a surprising amount. Our friends hosted us in Dubai and on the second to last night, took us to Nammos, a beach club. Much to my surprise, it turned out to be a collaboration with dior concept stores. I snapped a few pics for my SA, and it’s written up here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior's Unique Concept Store at Nammos in Dubai
> 
> 
> Dior has unveiled a unique concept store in collaboration with wasp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lofficielarabia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was happy to have worn dior, but it didn’t seem like other people did or cared. The store said more people focused on dior during the day . Though I would have loved to have chatted with the friendly SA, it was too embarrassing to leave my group thst long. I didn’t take pics of the interior but right side facing the entrance was RTW, left was bags. Light gold metallic, some pink and green/blue (Thankfully not my palette, or I might have skipped dinner lol)
> 
> View attachment 5317447
> View attachment 5317446
> View attachment 5317445
> View attachment 5317444
> 
> 
> a few outfits from the week, starting with the one I wore to Nammos. Some chanel but mainly dior. chanel silk charmeuse baseball jersey 2020 sale; black tie cardigan 2021; and short sleeved cardigan 2021;
> 
> dior gray leopard hoodie dress and matching sling backs (if you have chunky feet like I do, I am sad to report they are really not comfy); leopard silk taffeta jacket 2022; black  plumetis tulle skirt; white j’dior and navy embroidery t shirts; palm tech taffeta skirt 2021; blue leopard denim jacket; Under the sea dress; navy dior camo shorts, sale 2020. Dior pearl act 1 ? Sandals; birkenstock slip on sneakers (necessary bc the sling backs broke my feet to the point of having to buy flip flips in the Dubai mall).
> 
> Kelly longue wallet as a clutch; craie mini Della cavalleria
> 
> View attachment 5317488
> View attachment 5317460
> View attachment 5317461
> View attachment 5317462
> View attachment 5317463
> View attachment 5317464
> View attachment 5317465
> View attachment 5317471


Love all of your outfits! My favorite is the tulle skirt look. It seems like a very fun trip indeed, thank you for sharing! Always good to see the love for Dior around the world


----------



## Poohbear18

Sorry if someone has asked this already. But I’m hunting for this dress and wonder what season is this and the price of it? 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

Poohbear18 said:


> Sorry if someone has asked this already. But I’m hunting for this dress and wonder what season is this and the price of it?
> Thank you in advance!


This is Cruise 2022, and is in stores right now. Not sure about the price. It may be on www.dior.com.


----------



## platanoparty

Poohbear18 said:


> Sorry if someone has asked this already. But I’m hunting for this dress and wonder what season is this and the price of it?
> Thank you in advance!


This one is 10k USD, when I tried to see it in person when the collection launched, my SA let me know there were only 3 in my size (40) but you may have luck if you are a different size!


----------



## mmcjm

platanoparty said:


> This one is 10k USD, when I tried to see it in person when the collection launched, my SA let me know there were only 3 in my size (40) but you may have luck if you are a different size!


Omg 10k usd.  this is the dress jisoo wore. From blackpink.


----------



## mmcjm

Wondering if anyone got this ? A mod shot would be great


----------



## 880

thank you @stockcharlie for your kind words 



platanoparty said:


> This one is 10k USD, when I tried to see it in person when the collection launched, my SA let me know there were only 3 in my size (40) but you may have luck if you are a different size!


My SA put a size 40 in my dressing room a few weeks ago. I was going to try it on, but balked bc
1. 10K usd price. Honestly if a dior item is going to cost more than I spend chanel jacket, it has to be both sturdy and have some fashion longevity. And I’d rather have something like a coat, many of which are 4-8K usd.
2. There were thingies sewn on it that didn’t look too sturdy, and the fabric didn’t feel all that sturdy either
3. There was no side or back zipper that I saw,IDK
4. I was actually worried that I would be able to slide it over my head, but not easily shimmy it off.

note on size /price: I find that the more expensive an item is, the more likely it will be cut a bit generously. This looked big enough size 40 (same size I took in under the sea dress) but I didn’t want to risk it. JMO


----------



## xiaoxiao

880 said:


> 1. 10K usd price. Honestly if a dior item is going to cost more than I spend chanel jacket, it has to be both sturdy and have some fashion longevity. And I’d rather have something like a coat, many of which are 4-8K



Totally agree with this too @880  and may I also say that I am eating my own words when previously I said Dior was more affordable than Chanel  I think the dress is BEAUTIFUL and I think it would suit some people’s lifestyle but def def not mine. And yes absolutely, if it’s $10k I would rather spend it on a classic Chanel jacket that will last for years and years (and only would go up in prices!).


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> Bc it rolls up



yes, yes, especially tulle skirts, and no issue to strike


----------



## TankerToad

After a Chanel appointment rushed up to see the Dior
They pulled this from the back - a really lovely off white with pink jacket 
This are miserable photos but I grabbed it - almost missed my flight in the name of fashion 
But this was too special to leave behind - excited to style this


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> After a Chanel appointment rushed up to see the Dior
> They pulled this from the back - a really lovely off white with pink jacket
> This are miserable photos but I grabbed it - almost missed my flight in the name of fashion
> But this was too special to leave behind - excited to style this


you look like a model! Stunning! I am so happy you got this and that yu didn’t miss your flight! But, now want to run off to the chanel RTW thread to hear what you got at chanel too!  Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## TankerToad

So Dior RTW experts:
Is this called a Bar Jacket?


----------



## Tasha1

TankerToad said:


> Is this called a Bar Jacket?




yes,

mine is dark blue


----------



## periogirl28

TankerToad said:


> So Dior RTW experts:
> Is this called a Bar Jacket?


Congrats! I think yours is the seasonal Bar Jacket from Cruise 2022. Each collection has slightly modified ones and this one has black buttons. The Montaigne collection consists of only the black or cream Bar, in single or double breasted options. AFAIK the original vintage Dior is Cream, single breasted. My pic from the Dior, Designer of Dreams exhibit, Paris.


----------



## xiaoxiao

This is so so beautiful, and reminds me of all the Thierry Mugler my mom used to wear when I was young.  thanks so much for sharing and bringing back the good old days memories @periogirl28 !



periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! I think yours is the seasonal Bar Jacket from Cruise 2022. Each collection has slightly modified ones and this one has black buttons. The Montaigne collection consists of only the black or cream Bar, in single or double breasted options. AFAIK the original vintage Dior is Cream, single breasted. My pic from the Dior, Designer of Dreams exhibit, Paris.
> View attachment 5319585


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> The Montaigne collection consists of only the black or cream Bar, in single or double breasted options



mine was from the very beginning of the renewed Montagne collection and it is dark blue, but I have never seen the blue later any more


----------



## periogirl28

Tasha1 said:


> mine was from the very beginning of the renewed Montagne collection and it is dark blue, but I have never seen the blue later any more


I know what you mean. The Navy version seems not to be currently available now. It was the first one I tried on.


----------



## fibbi

Trying this ( I believe is summer collection?) I am getting this skirt ( toile de jouy is always my favourite) but do you think with this top everything becomes too busy pattern ? I am still thinking about the top. And wide horizontal stripe I m not too sure either…


----------



## xiaoxiao

fibbi said:


> Trying this ( I believe is summer collection?) I am getting this skirt ( toile de jouy is always my favourite) but do you think with this top everything becomes too busy pattern ? I am still thinking about the top. And wide horizontal stripe I m not too sure either…



Love the top with your jeans!! Or even a plain skirt or pants.


----------



## 880

fibbi said:


> Trying this ( I believe is summer collection?) I am getting this skirt ( toile de jouy is always my favourite) but do you think with this top everything becomes too busy pattern ? I am still thinking about the top. And wide horizontal stripe I m not too sure either…


I love mixing pattern on pattern and think it’s cute for summer with either the skirt or jeans!  Also agree with @xiaoxiao that it can be worn with many other things! Plus,  the Horizontal stripe is broken up with another pattern.

Having said that, I love that top, but dh and SA didnt like it on me, so I regretfully passed. They keep me from going too much with pattern and silhouette lol


----------



## Tasha1

fibbi said:


> Trying this ( I believe is summer collection?) I am getting this skirt ( toile de jouy is always my favourite) but do you think with this top everything becomes too busy pattern ? I am still thinking about the top. And wide horizontal stripe I m not too sure either…



i like this skirt.  How long is it?


----------



## mmcjm

Everything is sold out online wth.. 





fibbi said:


> Trying this ( I believe is summer collection?) I am getting this skirt ( toile de jouy is always my favourite) but do you think with this top everything becomes too busy pattern ? I am still thinking about the top. And wide horizontal stripe I m not too sure either…


What is the oblique one u have hanging at the side ??
I think with the skirt it's a bit much imo. But I'm not a fashion expert lol. I love the skirt


----------



## mmcjm

Please has anyone tried this combo??? Pls show me


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

fibbi said:


> Trying this ( I believe is summer collection?) I am getting this skirt ( toile de jouy is always my favourite) but do you think with this top everything becomes too busy pattern ? I am still thinking about the top. And wide horizontal stripe I m not too sure either…


I have this top in a variation from a couple seasons back and it's one of my most worn tops! In fact, I have to deliberately NOT pull for it sometimes because it so light and airy, simply cut but at the same time more interesting than a typical breton stripe top. I think you would not regret purchasing it  

Editing to say I think with the skirt it is maybe a bit too much but it also might look better with some neutral-colored sandals or slides?


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

mmcjm said:


> Everything is sold out online wth..



That's normally what happens when new collection arrives - I think the selection goes up before the availability. If you check back in a day or two, sizes should become available


----------



## fibbi

Tasha1 said:


> i like this skirt.  How long is it?


I am 5”2 so I think the skirt should be around knee height for taller person . For me it’s longer than knee .


----------



## fibbi

mmcjm said:


> Everything is sold out online wth..
> What is the oblique one u have hanging at the side ??
> I think with the skirt it's a bit much imo. But I'm not a fashion expert lol. I love the skirt


It’s is this one: https://www.dior.com/en_ca/products...ith-hood-blue-dior-oblique-technical-cashmere


----------



## TankerToad

Had a fun Dior day today 
Picked up this super classic blue Dior jacket 
Love the simplicity and the vaguely retro 70s vibe
Tried it with some Dior fine jewelry
Last photo is a close up of jewelry with the Hermes twillaine cardi I was wearing
Last photo is the Dior window display


----------



## fibbi

TankerToad said:


> Had a fun Dior day today
> Picked up this super classic blue Dior jacket
> Love the simplicity and the vaguely retro 70s vibe
> Tried it with some Dior fine jewelry
> Last photo is a close up of jewelry with the Hermes twillaine cardi I was wearing
> Last photo is the Dior window display


Looking gorgeous!


----------



## platanoparty

TankerToad said:


> Had a fun Dior day today
> Picked up this super classic blue Dior jacket
> Love the simplicity and the vaguely retro 70s vibe
> Tried it with some Dior fine jewelry
> Last photo is a close up of jewelry with the Hermes twillaine cardi I was wearing
> Last photo is the Dior window display


What a great jacket! It looks like it will be a versatile addition for your wardrobe. Is this from the new collection? I just got an email that it launched but I thought it wasn’t for another few weeks. Thanks for sharing these beauties with us!


----------



## mishelbe

Hi.  Has anyone purchased this or seen it in person?  Love the cannage design but not sure of the material.


----------



## fibbi

mishelbe said:


> Hi.  Has anyone purchase this or has seen it in person?  Love the cannage design by not sure of the material.
> View attachment 5324407
> View attachment 5324408


Yes I have seen in the boutique. It’s like polyester material. I like as I think it’s wind and water resistant . Good for weather here.


----------



## mishelbe

Thanks fibbi!  Added bonus that it is wind and water resistant! 


fibbi said:


> Yes I have seen in the boutique. It’s like polyester material. I like as I think it’s wind and water resistant . Good for weather here.


----------



## fibbi

mishelbe said:


> Thanks fibbi!  Added bonus that it is wind and water resistant!


I think I shouldn't really say "resistent" but more like "repellent". I feel like it's more for early spring / autumn weather.


----------



## Polypocket

TankerToad said:


> Had a fun Dior day today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this super classic blue Dior jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the simplicity and the vaguely retro 70s vibe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it with some Dior fine jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last photo is a close up of jewelry with the Hermes twillaine cardi I was wearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last photo is the Dior window display

















Very nice !! How much is the jacket ? Same material as the bar ?


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> Had a fun Dior day today
> Picked up this super classic blue Dior jacket
> Love the simplicity and the vaguely retro 70s vibe
> Tried it with some Dior fine jewelry
> Last photo is a close up of jewelry with the Hermes twillaine cardi I was wearing
> Last photo is the Dior window display


You look fabulous with the new jacket and the dior fine jewelry!  I love your style 

@mishelbe, the material is poly or synthetic SA per @fibbi. I have a dior skirt made of the material, and some TPFers have the quilted bar jacket (I’m pretty sure that @jp824 has it)

The material is a bit puffy, so IMO it would be good to try on. My skirt (I bought the Two in one - really two skirts clamped together) ran large, and when I tried the puffy bar jacket on, it ran a bit large too.


----------



## mmcjm

.


----------



## mmcjm

Which is nicer white or black????? This is size 34.ugh.
Also do you all like the new pumps ??


----------



## mmcjm

Sorry something went wrong with my original post, the left is size 36 and right size 38.
 The white is size 34 !


----------



## xiaoxiao

mmcjm said:


> Sorry something went wrong with my original post, the left is size 36 and right size 38.
> The white is size 34 !



I love both colors but if I had to choose one: it’s the white.


----------



## periogirl28

Went to check out S/S yesterday. 
@TT, love the jacket on you.


----------



## periogirl28

mishelbe said:


> Hi.  Has anyone purchased this or seen it in person?  Love the cannage design but not sure of the material.
> View attachment 5324407
> View attachment 5324408


Just tried both of these yesterday together with the matching skirts and Bermudas. SA is holding some items for me to consider, including proposing the sweater Mmcjm tried. He says that one is very popular.


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> Went to check out S/S yesterday.


OMG. paradise

did you try an orange light blue coat on? and a black orange green dress?


----------



## periogirl28

Tasha1 said:


> OMG. paradise
> 
> did you try an orange light blue coat on? and a black orange green dress?


Not not yet. I am going back again later as he is receiving more items in a few days. Anyone think these colourblocks look like the new Hermes LE lipsticks?  Will update.


----------



## mmcjm

periogirl28 said:


> Just tried both of these yesterday together with the matching skirts and Bermudas. SA is holding some items for me to consider, including proposing the sweater Mmcjm tried. He says that one is very popular.


Can u post what u tried please ? We don't have any of the new stock yet . Only the sweaters..


----------



## mmcjm

xiaoxiao said:


> I love both colors but if I had to choose one: it’s the white.


Thank u. I love the white too but I'm afraid it's too small size 34. I paid for the black one..apparently the white one was an old season??


----------



## periogirl28

mmcjm said:


> Can u post what u tried please ? We don't have any of the new stock yet . Only the sweaters..


Ah I see. I didn’t actually take pics this round as was rushing but will share next appt. Congrats on your sweater!


----------



## xiaoxiao

mmcjm said:


> Thank u. I love the white too but I'm afraid it's too small size 34. I paid for the black one..apparently the white one was an old season??



Oh!!! Had no idea! And it wasn’t marked down?


----------



## TankerToad

Polypocket said:


> Very nice !! How much is the jacket ? Same material as the bar ?


Thank you 
I’ll send you a photo of the tags when I get back from this trip


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> You look fabulous with the new jacket and the dior fine jewelry!  I love your style
> 
> @mishelbe, the material is poly or synthetic SA per @fibbi. I have a dior skirt made of the material, and some TPFers have the quilted bar jacket (I’m pretty sure that @jp824 has it)
> 
> The material is a bit puffy, so IMO it would be good to try on. My skirt (I bought the Two in one - really two skirts clamped together) ran large, and when I tried the puffy bar jacket on, it ran a bit large too.


@880 What do you think of this jewelry - I know you’ve tried some it on- I’m seriously thinking of getting this set ?
Here is another better photo of my lovely SA trying it with the Dior jacket I bought yesterday


----------



## TankerToad

platanoparty said:


> What a great jacket! It looks like it will be a versatile addition for your wardrobe. Is this from the new collection? I just got an email that it launched but I thought it wasn’t for another few weeks. Thanks for sharing these beauties with us!


I’m new to Dior so not sure what collection / season ??
I’ll post a photo of the tag when I get back


----------



## mugly

mishelbe said:


> Hi.  Has anyone purchased this or seen it in person?  Love the cannage design but not sure of the material.
> View attachment 5324407
> View attachment 5324408


I tried it on at their trunk show and ordered it in white. The material is like a very light and thin puffer jacket material


----------



## mishelbe

Thank you so much fibbi, 880, periogirl128 and mugly!  Appreciate it!


----------



## fibbi

mmcjm said:


> Thank u. I love the white too but I'm afraid it's too small size 34. I paid for the black one..apparently the white one was an old season??


I love the black one! Congrats !


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> @880 What do you think of this jewelry - I know you’ve tried some it on- I’m seriously thinking of getting this set ?
> Here is another better photo of my lovely SA trying it with the Dior jacket I bought yesterday


i think it would look lovely on you. I tried on the doubled short one, not this one? It looked a bit small on me, but it’s bc i have a bigger frame and am much shorter than you (5’2”, size 40 chanel; variable dior). I do think it’s very nice looking on your SA too! So happy you got the perfect bar  jacket and this blue one too! Hugs


----------



## mmcjm

Just wondering if anyone also buys lv rtw here?? Sorry off topic. I'm trying to decide between a dior coat or an lv coat and they both look about the same. Is there any difference in quality? I already have a max mara coat in brown. I'm looking for black or blue long one. Thanks !


----------



## MissV

mmcjm said:


> Just wondering if anyone also buys lv rtw here?? Sorry off topic. I'm trying to decide between a dior coat or an lv coat and they both look about the same. Is there any difference in quality? I already have a max mara coat in brown. I'm looking for black or blue long one. Thanks !



Hi! I am new to Dior rtw but have been buying LV rtw for a while now, what jackets are you thinking of? Is it the wrap one?


----------



## jp824

mmcjm said:


> Which is nicer white or black????? This is size 34.ugh.
> Also do you all like the new pumps ??


Love both on you, but I like the white one just a tiny bit more!


----------



## jp824

mishelbe said:


> Hi.  Has anyone purchased this or seen it in person?  Love the cannage design but not sure of the material.
> View attachment 5324407
> View attachment 5324408


I just tried this on today and ended up with the white one. It’s great for spring/summer and very light.  Much lighter than the cannage bar jacket which I have as well.


----------



## jp824

TankerToad said:


> Had a fun Dior day today
> Picked up this super classic blue Dior jacket
> Love the simplicity and the vaguely retro 70s vibe
> Tried it with some Dior fine jewelry
> Last photo is a close up of jewelry with the Hermes twillaine cardi I was wearing
> Last photo is the Dior window display



Love the jacket and jewelry on you!


----------



## jp824

Picked up the white cannage jacket today.  It’s very light and easy to wear.  I was tempted to get the black one too but I think it’s too close to my cannage bar jacket.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Picked up the white cannage jacket today.  It’s very light and easy to wear.  I was tempted to get the black one too but I think it’s too close to my cannage bar jacket.
> View attachment 5328020


You look amazing! Love the whole outfit including the jeans! Hugs


----------



## mmcjm

jp824 said:


> Picked up the white cannage jacket today.  It’s very light and easy to wear.  I was tempted to get the black one too but I think it’s too close to my cannage bar jacket.
> View attachment 5328020


Very nice!!! What sort of material is that ?
Is it warm for winter or more spring or autumn.


----------



## mmcjm

What do you guys think of this ?


----------



## jp824

mmcjm said:


> Very nice!!! What sort of material is that ?
> Is it warm for winter or more spring or autumn.


Thanks! It’s 100% polyester.  The material is thin and light so it’s good for spring/autumn but I’ve also used it when it’s very cold out with a Uniqlo heat tech turtleneck and it kept me warm enough.


----------



## platanoparty

mmcjm said:


> What do you guys think of this ?


I think it’s so cute! I think it could be very versatile styled separately and with different layers (tights turtleneck etc)


----------



## periogirl28

mmcjm said:


> What do you guys think of this ?


Very, very cute.


----------



## periogirl28

Baby Dior boy’s sweatshirt, size 12+


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5331531
> 
> Baby Dior boy’s sweatshirt, size 12+


Love everything about this pic! You look amazing!


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> Love everything about this pic! You look amazing!


Thank you, just staying warm and safe.


----------



## periogirl28

Trying out colour blocks at Dior, the suits fit so well and love the new “Small” size Book Tote.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5334238
> View attachment 5334239
> 
> Trying out colour blocks at Dior, the suits fit so well and love the new “Small” size Book Tote.



Kawaii!!!!  loving the spring colors.


----------



## Le Lion

mmcjm said:


> What do you guys think of this ?



My first thought is this:





and if you like this style, go for it!


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> Trying out colour blocks at Dior, the suits fit so well and love the new “Small” size Book Tote.



I am holidaying and my boutique got the spring stuff, some questions
the red jacket -what is made of? fabric?

the red set is perfect on you, unfortunately my age and knees don't let to wear short skirts.


----------



## 880

Le Lion said:


> My first thought is this:
> 
> View attachment 5334293
> 
> 
> 
> and if you like this style, go for it!


I seem to recall that an interview somewhere with MGC had her citing this as an inspiration lol

@Tasha1 , short skirt with opaque hose would look lovely on you! Hugs


----------



## yukongolden

mmcjm said:


> What do you guys think of this ?


Very Nice, if you decIDE to get it, tell us if it runs true to size. It’s very pretty for real


----------



## yukongolden

mmcjm said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 5324767
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324773


Did this Dior  sweater run small? Is the quality thick or thin? Do you recommend getting it?


----------



## Sylly

mmcjm said:


> Which is nicer white or black????? This is size 34.ugh.
> Also do you all like the new pumps ??


I have the white one, and get so many compliments when I wear it. I bought mine at the end of September, so there were no other colors available back then. I love the look of the black, but I think the white is the best choice for me because it looks so nice with jeans and skirts. But every time I see the black, I want that one too 
Either way, you can’t go wrong.


----------



## Sylly

yukongolden said:


> Did this Dior  sweater run small? Is the quality thick or thin? Do you recommend getting it?


I bought the white one last fall. It was pretty much an impulse purchase since my BFF and I were just browsing RTW at Neimans. I had just purchased a bag the week before, so I wasn’t planning another purchase, but wanted to see if Neimans had a blue and white striped DIOR sweater that was sold out at the DIOR boutique. They didn’t have it either, but the SA was so excited about this one, and asked if I would try it on. So I did. And I LOVED it the moment I tried it on. It is cropped, but not super cropped; the puffed sleeves are subtle, but gives a little extra interest to the sweater.
I am somewhere between 5’4” and 5’5” and weigh around 115 pounds. I usually wear a size 4 in US sizing, but the one I bought was a 38, or US 6. And it was a perfect fit. 
It is a wool/cashmere blend (70/30) and a loose knit. It feels wonderful on; not heavy or bulky.

So all in all, this impulse buy turned out to be one of my very favorite purchases.


----------



## periogirl28

Tasha1 said:


> I am holidaying and my boutique got the spring stuff, some questions
> the red jacket -what is made of? fabric?
> 
> the red set is perfect on you, unfortunately my age and knees don't let to wear short skirts.


The suit is actually a hot pink. I don’t know why the Bond St changing room lighting is such. I believe the set is 85% wool, 15% silk mix.


----------



## xiaoxiao

What a glowing review!! Do you think it wld look ok on a woman in her early 40’s, who, imho, looks her age? I always worry I would look like a middle aged woman trying too hard to look younger than her age…. >_<



Sylly said:


> I bought the white one last fall. It was pretty much an impulse purchase since my BFF and I were just browsing RTW at Neimans. I had just purchased a bag the week before, so I wasn’t planning another purchase, but wanted to see if Neimans had a blue and white striped DIOR sweater that was sold out at the DIOR boutique. They didn’t have it either, but the SA was so excited about this one, and asked if I would try it on. So I did. And I LOVED it the moment I tried it on. It is cropped, but not super cropped; the puffed sleeves are subtle, but gives a little extra interest to the sweater.
> I am somewhere between 5’4” and 5’5” and weigh around 115 pounds. I usually wear a size 4 in US sizing, but the one I bought was a 38, or US 6. And it was a perfect fit.
> It is a wool/cashmere blend (70/30) and a loose knit. It feels wonderful on; not heavy or bulky.
> 
> So all in all, this impulse buy turned out to be one of my very favorite purchases.


----------



## Sylly

xiaoxiao said:


> What a glowing review!! Do you think it wld look ok on a woman in her early 40’s, who, imho, looks her age? I always worry I would look like a middle aged woman trying too hard to look younger than her age…. >_<



I am 56, and understand completely. There are many things I just won’t wear, but this particular piece is actually fairly classic in my mind. When the SA first showed me this sweater, I was unsure because of the name across the front, but once I tried it on I was sold. The only thing that might be a concern that it is a bit cropped; but by sizing up, it would probably hit at a lower and more flattering length. I tried on and bought the 38, the 34 probably would have for fine as well, but I am thinking I would not like it because it would have hit higher on the waist. My only other RTW piece from DIOR is another sweater that I purchased before this one. It is a more traditionally cut sweater style, which I bought at least four months before this one, but I have not worn it yet. I going away for a Girls Weekend on Friday, and this white DIOR sweater is already in my suitcase.

And let me honestly say that early 40’s is PRIME TIME! That is when many people, myself included, really come into their own style. It is also a time when many women start to concentrate on what THEY want. I LOVED that time of life!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

mmcjm said:


> What do you guys think of this ?


Cute! And gives me Cluesless vibes, in the best possible sense


----------



## fibbi

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5331531
> 
> Baby Dior boy’s sweatshirt, size 12+


I wish I can fit in the kids section too I love quite a few things there!


----------



## Sylly

xiaoxiao said:


> What a glowing review!! Do you think it wld look ok on a woman in her early 40’s, who, imho, looks her age? I always worry I would look like a middle aged woman trying too hard to look younger than her age…. >_<


One more thing: I just watched Sophie Shohet YouTube shopping vlog, and she featured two of these sweaters, the pink and navy (dark navy that looks black in some lighting).
She said they are selling out fast in London. She tried both of those colors on, and they both looked fantastic on her. She is very slim, and taller than average, and I noticed the sweater hit higher on the waist than mine. 

Here is a link to the video:


----------



## Tasha1

Sylly said:


> One more thing: I just watched Sophie Shohet YouTube shopping vlog, and she featured two of these sweaters, the pink and navy (dark navy that looks black in some lighting).
> She said they are selling out fast in London. She tried both of those colors on, and they both looked fantastic on her. She is very slim, and taller than average, and I noticed the sweater hit higher on the waist than mine.
> 
> Here is a link to the video:





I watched her too
The fit depends not only on your size, also on your body proportions.If compare  someone with  a longer trunk and a shorter trunk but the same height, the garment looks different.


----------



## periogirl28

Tasha1 said:


> I watched her too
> The fit depends not only on your size, also on your body proportions.If compare  someone with  a longer trunk and a shorter trunk but the same height, the garment looks different.


Agree there. I have a very short torso so this would be at my waist, with extra fabric I think. My SA in London also said this sweater is very popular and showed it to me in 2 colours.


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> I have a very short torso



me too,  so all this oversized stuff makes me bulky


----------



## xiaoxiao

Thank you so so much!! It’s really funny that you think that 40’s was the golden era, where I, in my 40’s, think 30’s was. Kind of reminds me of “midnight in Paris”. 

Well because of your encouragement, I actually went in to try it on. I usually wear 40 in Dior, but this sweater I could do 38. While I absolutely adore the cut, I ultimately passed because of the logo in the front. I have no problem at the back coz I usually hide it anyway but in the front was a bit tough for me to ignore. I did, however, ask my sales to keep an eye for the future collections, should they decide to make a plain one. 

Here are a couple of quick shots I took today while deciding. And really, thanks again! I love your perspectives! 





Sylly said:


> I am 56, and understand completely. There are many things I just won’t wear, but this particular piece is actually fairly classic in my mind. When the SA first showed me this sweater, I was unsure because of the name across the front, but once I tried it on I was sold. The only thing that might be a concern that it is a bit cropped; but by sizing up, it would probably hit at a lower and more flattering length. I tried on and bought the 38, the 34 probably would have for fine as well, but I am thinking I would not like it because it would have hit higher on the waist. My only other RTW piece from DIOR is another sweater that I purchased before this one. It is a more traditionally cut sweater style, which I bought at least four months before this one, but I have not worn it yet. I going away for a Girls Weekend on Friday, and this white DIOR sweater is already in my suitcase.
> 
> And let me honestly say that early 40’s is PRIME TIME! That is when many people, myself included, really come into their own style. It is also a time when many women start to concentrate on what THEY want. I LOVED that time of life!


----------



## Sylly

xiaoxiao said:


> Thank you so so much!! It’s really funny that you think that 40’s was the golden era, where I, in my 40’s, think 30’s was. Kind of reminds me of “midnight in Paris”.
> 
> Well because of your encouragement, I actually went in to try it on. I usually wear 40 in Dior, but this sweater I could do 38. While I absolutely adore the cut, I ultimately passed because of the logo in the front. I have no problem at the back coz I usually hide it anyway but in the front was a bit tough for me to ignore. I did, however, ask my sales to keep an eye for the future collections, should they decide to make a plain one.
> 
> Here are a couple of quick shots I took today while deciding. And really, thanks again! I love your perspectives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336244


It looks amazing on you! But I understand about the logo in front, that was the first thing I thought about too.
And funny you mention the logo on the back - that is the other DIOR sweater I have, which I bought about 6 months before this one, and I have still not worn it yet. But that is because of the flattering fit of this one I think - I tend to think of it first
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. But I think in the long run, I will get a lot of use out of the logo in the back sweater since it is hard to judge the past two years because most people have not been out of the house very much.


----------



## xiaoxiao

We are sweeter twins!!! Got the light grey one with letters on the back too.  I think the new cut indeed is much more flattering, and the dark color is def more slimming. I also liked how it can be layered with a shirt underneath it, but atlas, the lego is just too much for me.  Maybe they will come up with one with the lego at the back in the future! 



Sylly said:


> It looks amazing on you! But I understand about the logo in front, that was the first thing I thought about too.
> And funny you mention the logo on the back - that is the other DIOR sweater I have, which I bought about 6 months before this one, and I have still not worn it yet. But that is because of the flattering fit of this one I think - I tend to think of it first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336256
> View attachment 5336257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I think in the long run, I will get a lot of use out of the logo in the back sweater since it is hard to judge the past two years because most people have not been out of the house very much.


----------



## Sylly

xiaoxiao said:


> We are sweeter twins!!! Got the light grey one with letters on the back too.  I think the new cut indeed is much more flattering, and the dark color is def more slimming. I also liked how it can be layered with a shirt underneath it, but atlas, the lego is just too much for me.  Maybe they will come up with one with the lego at the back in the future!


That is awesome, you have excellent taste  
And for me, I am enjoying a fantastic mid life crisis (not actually a crisis, just an excuse to shop!) that at my age, if something is flattering, I will overlook the logo on front.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Sylly said:


> That is awesome, you have excellent taste
> And for me, I am enjoying a fantastic mid life crisis (not actually a crisis, just an excuse to shop!) that at my age, if something is flattering, I will overlook the logo on front.


You look wonderful!!! Thank you for being my inspiration.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Well I did go home with a couple of other stuff today… the ever popular light weight down bar jacket in black has become a part of the permanent collection! I had a hard time to choose between my regular size or a size up: ultimately I took the slightly bigger one. Hope when I lose my Covid weight I could wear it with a sweater inside! First pix button up pix is a size up, the second is my regular size. Which one fits better you reckon?  

Also I got a pair of black slightly cropped pants. It’s a real struggle to find pants that fit me because of my, um, thighs and tummy so I’m pleasantly surprised those fit alright! 

Also tried on a couple of new dresses that came in but wasn’t too crazy about the length so I passed…


----------



## Sylly

xiaoxiao said:


> Well I did go home with a couple of other stuff today… the ever popular light weight down bar jacket in black has become a part of the permanent collection! I had a hard time to choose between my regular size or a size up: ultimately I took the slightly bigger one. Hope when I lose my Covid weight I could wear it with a sweater inside! First pix button up pix is a size up, the second is my regular size. Which one fits better you reckon?
> 
> Also I got a pair of black slightly cropped pants. It’s a real struggle to find pants that fit me because of my, um, thighs and tummy so I’m pleasantly surprised those fit alright!
> 
> Also tried on a couple of new dresses that came in but wasn’t too crazy about the length so I passed…


Everything looks fabulous on you!


----------



## averagejoe

xiaoxiao said:


> Well I did go home with a couple of other stuff today… the ever popular light weight down bar jacket in black has become a part of the permanent collection! I had a hard time to choose between my regular size or a size up: ultimately I took the slightly bigger one. Hope when I lose my Covid weight I could wear it with a sweater inside! First pix button up pix is a size up, the second is my regular size. Which one fits better you reckon?
> 
> Also I got a pair of black slightly cropped pants. It’s a real struggle to find pants that fit me because of my, um, thighs and tummy so I’m pleasantly surprised those fit alright!
> 
> Also tried on a couple of new dresses that came in but wasn’t too crazy about the length so I passed…


Wow that jacket looks incredibly flattering on you, in either size.


----------



## fibbi

xiaoxiao said:


> Thank you so so much!! It’s really funny that you think that 40’s was the golden era, where I, in my 40’s, think 30’s was. Kind of reminds me of “midnight in Paris”.
> 
> Well because of your encouragement, I actually went in to try it on. I usually wear 40 in Dior, but this sweater I could do 38. While I absolutely adore the cut, I ultimately passed because of the logo in the front. I have no problem at the back coz I usually hide it anyway but in the front was a bit tough for me to ignore. I did, however, ask my sales to keep an eye for the future collections, should they decide to make a plain one.
> 
> Here are a couple of quick shots I took today while deciding. And really, thanks again! I love your perspectives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336244


It looks so good on you !!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

averagejoe said:


> Wow that jacket looks incredibly flattering on you, in either size.



Thank you @averagejoe! Glad I sized up - it’s a good car coat when it’s a bit looser.


----------



## mmcjm

yukongolden said:


> Very Nice, if you decIDE to get it, tell us if it runs true to size. It’s very pretty for real


Unfortunately it's all sold out. I didn't bother trying =(


----------



## mmcjm

xiaoxiao said:


> Well I did go home with a couple of other stuff today… the ever popular light weight down bar jacket in black has become a part of the permanent collection! I had a hard time to choose between my regular size or a size up: ultimately I took the slightly bigger one. Hope when I lose my Covid weight I could wear it with a sweater inside! First pix button up pix is a size up, the second is my regular size. Which one fits better you reckon?
> 
> Also I got a pair of black slightly cropped pants. It’s a real struggle to find pants that fit me because of my, um, thighs and tummy so I’m pleasantly surprised those fit alright!
> 
> Also tried on a couple of new dresses that came in but wasn’t too crazy about the length so I passed…


Looks good! Is that jacket warm?? I feel like I've asked this question before lol. 
Did u get the dior sweater in the end ?


----------



## mmcjm

I tried some stuff today when I went to pick up my sweater. I ordered 38  then I changed my mind to get 36 but my SA said it was already sold out in the whole country.. so I just took 38 =( I feel it's a bit loose. After someone here mentioned about the logo, I'm a bit worried that it might look a bit too much ? 

Anyway  i tried the 2 piece suit with the skort and that skort was sooo short. Could barely cover my butt!!It was size 36 and I could barely zip it up my waist. Which is weird because my Montaigne skort is 36 and fits with some room? Why are the skort sizing so weird.
Also I tried this green dress/jacket and it was so tight! Size 36 and we couldn't tighten the belt around my waist. It looks nice I think but a little too like fashionable? I would feel funny walking around dressing like that. What do you guys think? 
I liked the skirt . Is this the print skirt that I see alot of ladies here wearing it ? But it's the shorter version. Tbh the material feels so flimsy? Is it meant to be like that? 
Finally I'm not sure about the Mary Jane's. I feel like someone w long legs would suit. The ankle straps make my legs look shorter.


----------



## fibbi

mmcjm said:


> I tried some stuff today when I went to pick up my sweater. I ordered 38  then I changed my mind to get 36 but my SA said it was already sold out in the whole country.. so I just took 38 =( I feel it's a bit loose. After someone here mentioned about the logo, I'm a bit worried that it might look a bit too much ?
> 
> Anyway  i tried the 2 piece suit with the skort and that skort was sooo short. Could barely cover my butt!!It was size 36 and I could barely zip it up my waist. Which is weird because my Montaigne skort is 36 and fits with some room? Why are the skort sizing so weird.
> Also I tried this green dress/jacket and it was so tight! Size 36 and we couldn't tighten the belt around my waist. It looks nice I think but a little too like fashionable? I would feel funny walking around dressing like that. What do you guys think?
> I liked the skirt . Is this the print skirt that I see alot of ladies here wearing it ? But it's the shorter version. Tbh the material feels so flimsy? Is it meant to be like that?
> Finally I'm not sure about the Mary Jane's. I feel like someone w long legs would suit. The ankle straps make my legs look shorter.


I love the green jacket! But I *think* the pairing skort is a bit short but shoes are nice!   
I bought that blue skirt and yes the material is flimsy... I was a bit regretting but I think if I pair with a more sturdy under skirt then it may be better.


----------



## xiaoxiao

mmcjm said:


> Looks good! Is that jacket warm?? I feel like I've asked this question before lol.
> Did u get the dior sweater in the end ?




Thank you!! It’s a good jacket for the fall or maybe spring, and wld suit winter in Asia but for Europe or the east coast NA I would say one cod even wear it as a middle layer in the winter, under a loose coat (as I am intended to for the upcoming trio). 

Sadly I didn’t get the crop sweater, but I’m the future I would def when they come out with a plain version. 

Btw I love that green jacket on you!!!! So elegant AND hip at the same time.


----------



## mmcjm

xiaoxiao said:


> Thank you!! It’s a good jacket for the fall or maybe spring, and wld suit winter in Asia but for Europe or the east coast NA I would say one cod even wear it as a middle layer in the winter, under a loose coat (as I am intended to for the upcoming trio).
> 
> Sadly I didn’t get the crop sweater, but I’m the future I would def when they come out with a plain version.
> 
> Btw I love that green jacket on you!!!! So elegant AND hip at the same time.


Thanks I might try that cannage jacket next time if this is a classic piece now ?  I need to save more money first ☺️ as the sweater was already very expensive. Especially if it's warm as it's quite fitting and makes you look slim. Puffy jackets can make u look frumpy but this doesn't! 
I know what u mean about that sweater.. I'm hoping my hair covers the logo a little bit  
Did u try anything else? Pls post more. I like to see what others try.


----------



## mmcjm

fibbi said:


> I love the green jacket! But I *think* the pairing skort is a bit short but shoes are nice!
> I bought that blue skirt and yes the material is flimsy... I was a bit regretting but I think if I pair with a more sturdy under skirt then it may be better.


Thanks! Yes skort is very very short. I'm still undecided bout the shoes. Would u buy them?   I'm afraid the straps will give me blisters.
Congrats on the skirt !!I don't think youshould regret as I love the print. It's the same print they have on the bags. I can't spell it.my husband says it looks nice too. But I can't bring myself to buy it. If I could I would haha


----------



## averagejoe

mmcjm said:


> I would feel funny walking around dressing like that. What do you guys think?
> I liked the skirt . Is this the print skirt that I see alot of ladies here wearing it ? But it's the shorter version. Tbh the material feels so flimsy? Is it meant to be like that?



If you would feel funny walking around dressed in the green jacket, then don't get it. You should get pieces that make you feel confident when you wear them.

Also, the skirt looks really good on you. I haven't felt the material before, but maybe it is "flimsy" so that it can have some volume without being heavy (?).


----------



## averagejoe

mmcjm said:


> I'm still undecided bout the shoes. Would u buy them?   I'm afraid the straps will give me blisters.


Also a piece that you shouldn't buy if you already are on the fence about them. There are always tons of nice shoes out there, and new ones being released.


----------



## 880

xiaoxiao said:


> Well I did go home with a couple of other stuff today… the ever popular light weight down bar jacket in black has become a part of the permanent collection! I had a hard time to choose between my regular size or a size up: ultimately I took the slightly bigger one. Hope when I lose my Covid weight I could wear it with a sweater inside! First pix button up pix is a size up, the second is my regular size. Which one fits better you reckon?
> 
> Also I got a pair of black slightly cropped pants. It’s a real struggle to find pants that fit me because of my, um, thighs and tummy so I’m pleasantly surprised those fit alright!
> 
> Also tried on a couple of new dresses that came in but wasn’t too crazy about the length so I passed…


What thighs and tummy? You look amazing! Hugs


----------



## fibbi

mmcjm said:


> Thanks! Yes skort is very very short. I'm still undecided bout the shoes. Would u buy them?   I'm afraid the straps will give me blisters.
> Congrats on the skirt !!I don't think youshould regret as I love the print. It's the same print they have on the bags. I can't spell it.my husband says it looks nice too. But I can't bring myself to buy it. If I could I would haha


I love the print of the dress too it's a rather impluse buying  

For shoes, comfort has to come first. Over the years I had bought shoes "love at first sight" but ends up in "display" on the shelf...seriously I can't stand shoes that give me blister no matter how pretty they are...


----------



## xiaoxiao

mmcjm said:


> Thanks I might try that cannage jacket next time if this is a classic piece now ?  I need to save more money first ☺️ as the sweater was already very expensive. Especially if it's warm as it's quite fitting and makes you look slim. Puffy jackets can make u look frumpy but this doesn't!
> I know what u mean about that sweater.. I'm hoping my hair covers the logo a little bit
> Did u try anything else? Pls post more. I like to see what others try.



Highly highly recommend the cannage jacket! And yes the black is a permanent collection so just get it when you’re ready. No hurry. 

I did try on SO many things but you were right: I didn’t take all the pix. I will do so going forward if that pleases you.


----------



## mmcjm

xiaoxiao said:


> Highly highly recommend the cannage jacket! And yes the black is a permanent collection so just get it when you’re ready. No hurry.
> 
> I did try on SO many things but you were right: I didn’t take all the pix. I will do so going forward if that pleases you.


Thanks i will try it on next time. And yes pls do take more pics !


----------



## mmcjm

averagejoe said:


> If you would feel funny walking around dressed in the green jacket, then don't get it. You should get pieces that make you feel confident when you wear them.
> 
> Also, the skirt looks really good on you. I haven't felt the material before, but maybe it is "flimsy" so that it can have some volume without being heavy (?).


Yes thanks!! Definitely not getting the green jacket lol. Yes it is soo light and airy perhaps perfect for hot summer so u won't be sweating lol.


----------



## periogirl28

mmcjm said:


> Yes thanks!! Definitely not getting the green jacket lol. Yes it is soo light and airy perhaps perfect for hot summer so u won't be sweating lol.


I can say, you wear that green really well but if it’s not love for you and it’s not comfy, it’s better to pass, just like the shoes. The Toile used for the skirt  is a very light gauzy fabric, good for hot weather, very comfortable. I love it so much I have a few items in that material. The skirt should come with a lining underskirt and I hope you feel wonderful wearing it. I think this collection has lots to love, I have trouble deciding what to get.


----------



## jp824

xiaoxiao said:


> Well I did go home with a couple of other stuff today… the ever popular light weight down bar jacket in black has become a part of the permanent collection! I had a hard time to choose between my regular size or a size up: ultimately I took the slightly bigger one. Hope when I lose my Covid weight I could wear it with a sweater inside! First pix button up pix is a size up, the second is my regular size. Which one fits better you reckon?
> 
> Also I got a pair of black slightly cropped pants. It’s a real struggle to find pants that fit me because of my, um, thighs and tummy so I’m pleasantly surprised those fit alright!
> 
> Also tried on a couple of new dresses that came in but wasn’t too crazy about the length so I passed…


Love the black bar jacket on you!  I’ll be using mine for travel.  I’ll just make sure I’m not wearing it the same time as you when I come visit you…lol. 

And thighs and tummy…you are imagining it my dear…


----------



## jp824

mmcjm said:


> I tried some stuff today when I went to pick up my sweater. I ordered 38  then I changed my mind to get 36 but my SA said it was already sold out in the whole country.. so I just took 38 =( I feel it's a bit loose. After someone here mentioned about the logo, I'm a bit worried that it might look a bit too much ?
> 
> Anyway  i tried the 2 piece suit with the skort and that skort was sooo short. Could barely cover my butt!!It was size 36 and I could barely zip it up my waist. Which is weird because my Montaigne skort is 36 and fits with some room? Why are the skort sizing so weird.
> Also I tried this green dress/jacket and it was so tight! Size 36 and we couldn't tighten the belt around my waist. It looks nice I think but a little too like fashionable? I would feel funny walking around dressing like that. What do you guys think?
> I liked the skirt . Is this the print skirt that I see alot of ladies here wearing it ? But it's the shorter version. Tbh the material feels so flimsy? Is it meant to be like that?
> Finally I'm not sure about the Mary Jane's. I feel like someone w long legs would suit. The ankle straps make my legs look shorter.


Everything looks great on you.  I do love that green jacket but totally understand the need to be comfortable with what you’re wearing.


----------



## jp824

Just wanted to share this Dior skirt that I picked up from TRR.  I have no idea from what season, but I just love the fit.


----------



## xiaoxiao

jp824 said:


> Love the black bar jacket on you!  I’ll be using mine for travel.  I’ll just make sure I’m not wearing it the same time as you when I come visit you…lol.
> 
> And thighs and tummy…you are imagining it my dear…



We have so many overlaps J, wld need to coordinate outfits when we do see each other.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Just wanted to share this Dior skirt that I picked up from TRR.  I have no idea from what season, but I just love the fit.


Love this! You look amazing! Hugs


----------



## TankerToad

Tried on the infamous Dior crop sweater yesterday 
Sized up one size, but it still felt too short for my waist 
Love it on everyone else, tho.
My store just got them in and they still have all sizes


----------



## TankerToad

Also tried on his cute sweater set 
Very thick knit and very soft 
Not sure about the back logo


----------



## xiaoxiao

TankerToad said:


> Tried on the infamous Dior crop sweater yesterday
> Sized up one size, but it still felt too short for my waist
> Love it on everyone else, tho.
> My store just got them in and they still have all sizes



I  this on you!! So striking against your light color hair.


----------



## dotty8

mmcjm said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 5324767
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324773





mmcjm said:


> Which is nicer white or black????? This is size 34.ugh.
> Also do you all like the new pumps ??



Both versions look gorgeous on you


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

Has anyone seen this in your local boutiques and tried it on? Finally found  at shirt that doesn’t scream Christian Dior loudly.. would love to see action pics if any of you ladies tried it..


----------



## fibbi

bagsofguiltypleasure said:


> Has anyone seen this in your local boutiques and tried it on? Finally found  at shirt that doesn’t scream Christian Dior loudly.. would love to see action pics if any of you ladies tried it..


I have seen in the boutique but didn't try on (not my size). I got the skirt but not this one.


----------



## Tasha1

bagsofguiltypleasure said:


> Has anyone seen this in your local boutiques and tried it on? Finally found at shirt that doesn’t scream Christian Dior loudly.. would love to see action pics if any of you ladies tried it..



I tried it on




didn't buy, the cotton is hard and thick and I liked Hermes more, that is nearly twice cheaper, the tee wasn't flattering me at all


----------



## Tasha1

I bought a coat of my dream  




and the  orange skirt our dear @periogirl28  showed here. The length difference is significant ( nearly 2 cm) size 38 and 40. @880 was right, that the skirt asks for opaque tights.
I will show the full look tomorrow
some pics in the change room






pic 1- gorgeous skirt but not for my shape
pic 2,3 a sweater, tight sleeves and wide torse
pic 4 a copy of @periogirl28 pic, the jacket is bulky
pic 5 a nice silky dress, but very tight sleeves, I feel uncomfortable


----------



## platanoparty

Tasha1 said:


> I bought a coat of my dream
> 
> View attachment 5340429
> 
> 
> and the  orange skirt our dear @periogirl28  showed here. The length difference is significant ( nearly 2 cm) size 38 and 40. @880 was right, that the skirt asks for opaque tights.
> I will show the full look tomorrow
> some pics in the change room
> View attachment 5340440
> View attachment 5340441
> View attachment 5340442
> View attachment 5340445
> View attachment 5340447
> 
> pic 1- gorgeous skirt but not for my shape
> pic 2,3 a sweater, tight sleeves and wide torse
> pic 4 a copy of @periogirl28 pic, the jacket is bulky
> pic 5 a nice silky dress, but very tight sleeves, I feel uncomfortable


I felt that dress was too tight in there sleeves too I was so sad because it was great otherwise! But I love the orange outfit on you and that Toile de Juoy sweater is amazing! Thanks for modeling such great looks for us


----------



## periogirl28

Tried on this set my SA put together for me, just for fun. Toile skorts and hooded gilet plus t-shirt. Am waiting for other items to arrive in my size.


----------



## Zinupop

New to Dior Rtw! 

Really LOVE looking at all the photos shared in this thread! Here are some of the outfits I tried! 

The pink sweater is really pretty but unfortunately it feels a little itchy on my bare skin, so had to pass. In the end I got the leggings and long blouse.

Given how thin the material is for the long blouse, I wonder how it will wear overtime! Happy to hear any experience from anyone! 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Zinupop

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5341014
> 
> Tried on this set my SA put together for me, just for fun. Toile skorts and hooded gilet plus t-shirt. Am waiting for other items to arrive in my size.


So nice!!! I like the skort but it is out of stock for my area. So didn't even get to see a piece in real life. Haha. Thank you so much for sharing this as I was hoping to see how it fits!


----------



## Tasha1

Zinupop said:


> New to Dior Rtw!
> 
> Really LOVE looking at all the photos shared in this thread! Here are some of the outfits I tried!
> 
> The pink sweater is really pretty but unfortunately it feels a little itchy on my bare skin, so had to pass. In the end I got the leggings and long blouse.
> 
> Given how thin the material is for the long blouse, I wonder how it will wear overtime! Happy to hear any experience from anyone!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 5341019
> View attachment 5341020
> View attachment 5341021
> 
> View attachment 5341018


I like the dress in the 3rd pic, it fits you perfectly, but I didn't try it yesterday, I found the fabric rough. I don't know if it softens after washing.


----------



## Zinupop

Tasha1 said:


> I like the dress in the 3rd pic, it fits you perfectly, but I didn't try it yesterday, I found the fabric rough. I don't know if it softens after washing.


I like it too! The fitting of 34 was perfect. However, I read that the material is not v breathable, hence had to give it a miss! You should try it the next time you visit Dior!


----------



## yukongolden

Anyone have any real pictures off the little red Vichey short sleeve red checkered short sleeve sweater and the navy blue cardigan of the same print?  Is it see through light gauge? Is it thin or thick? Both are summer 2022 rtw dior


----------



## periogirl28

yukongolden said:


> Anyone have any real pictures off the little red Vichey short sleeve red checkered short sleeve sweater and the navy blue cardigan of the same print?  Is it see through light gauge? Is it thin or thick? Both are summer 2022 rtw dior


I don’t have pics but it’s lightweight but comfy thickness. Not see through. If this is the right one I am thinking of.


----------



## 880

Subscribe to read | Financial Times
					

News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




					www.ft.com
				




Dior article dreams do not have a price in FT (i cannot paste a link here)

dior profits jumped by 50% btwn 2019 and present time (during the pandemic)  in large part due to the collaborations; heavily branded merchandise; success of bags other than LD; fashion shows; and push by influencers. Dior has roughly the same number of boutiques as Hermes or chanel, half that of gucci or LV.


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

Tasha1 said:


> I tried it on
> 
> View attachment 5340427
> 
> 
> didn't buy, the cotton is hard and thick and I liked Hermes more, that is nearly twice cheaper, the tee wasn't flattering me at all


Thanks for sharing. I’ll try it on at my local boutique this weekend.. will share action pics and my two cents


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

880 said:


> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> 
> News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ft.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior article dreams do not have a price in FT (i cannot paste a link here)
> 
> dior profits jumped by 50% btwn 2019 and present time (during the pandemic)  in large part due to the collaborations; heavily branded merchandise; success of bags other than LD; fashion shows; and push by influencers. Dior has roughly the same number of boutiques as Hermes or chanel, half that of gucci or LV.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chocopie

yukongolden said:


> Anyone have any real pictures off the little red Vichey short sleeve red checkered short sleeve sweater and the navy blue cardigan of the same print?  Is it see through light gauge? Is it thin or thick? Both are summer 2022 rtw dior


Is it this one? 



If so, it’s pretty airy and lightweight but still somewhat warm. It’s definitely of a lighter (less dense) gauge than the short sleeved star sweater. It was an unexpected purchase but definitely one of my favorites this collection!


----------



## yukongolden

chocopie said:


> Is it this one?
> View attachment 5342086
> View attachment 5342090
> 
> If so, it’s pretty airy and lightweight but still somewhat warm. It’s definitely of a lighter (less dense) gauge than the short sleeved star sweater. It was an unexpected purchase but definitely one of my favorites this collection!


Yes! This one is it!!! It looks cute, what great pictures , so appreciated. I like it, but I don’t want it to be cropped like so many of the Chanel sweaters today. Does it run small? Definitely cute color way


----------



## yukongolden

periogirl28 said:


> I don’t have pics but it’s lightweight but comfy thickness. Not see through. If this is the right one I am thinking of.


This one is cute too, but the second item I am curious about is the cardigan, it’s in a navy blue. chocopie so graciously posted pics , so now I know what the material is like. Now, I want to see real pics of this one as to be informed about what looks like in real life. If you notice Dior only put horn buttons in the model video on Dior’s website, but when it went to production, they added CD logo buttons, which I think was a nice touch. So many times chanel takes away details, like double zip features on cardigans from runway rtw items when they trickle down to the stores for customers to buy. That’s sad! I haven’t confirmed that the cd buttons are really on the cardigan, so that’s why if anyone has real pictures…post them so we can all see. 
.


----------



## yukongolden

Does it have cd logo buttons or not? That’s is the question…who has real life pics…so we can solve the mystery.


----------



## chocopie

yukongolden said:


> Yes! This one is it!!! It looks cute, what great pictures , so appreciated. I like it, but I don’t want it to be cropped like so many of the Chanel sweaters today. Does it run small? Definitely cute color way


I only tried on and subsequently purchased one size larger than I typically wear. I have broad shoulders and thought this size might be better for the extra length. And since the fabric isn’t as bulky as the star sweater, I don’t mind the extra fabric.
I took some photos for you as a comparison. Vichy sweater = sz 38, Star sweater = 36. Please don’t mind the leggings!!


----------



## yukongolden

chocopie said:


> I only tried on and subsequently purchased one size larger than I typically wear. I have broad shoulders and thought this size might be better for the extra length. And since the fabric isn’t as bulky as the star sweater, I don’t mind the extra fabric.
> I took some photos for you as a comparison. Vichy sweater = sz 38, Star sweater = 36. Please don’t mind the leggings!!
> View attachment 5342566
> View attachment 5342567
> View attachment 5342568


You looks fabulous!!! I figured they were not tts… so appreciative for the great advice/ pictures! You made that sweater look good, not the other wAy around.


----------



## platanoparty

chocopie said:


> I only tried on and subsequently purchased one size larger than I typically wear. I have broad shoulders and thought this size might be better for the extra length. And since the fabric isn’t as bulky as the star sweater, I don’t mind the extra fabric.
> I took some photos for you as a comparison. Vichy sweater = sz 38, Star sweater = 36. Please don’t mind the leggings!!
> View attachment 5342566
> View attachment 5342567
> View attachment 5342568


Both look so great on you! And your slippers are very adorable. It's nice to see this red color in real life as I think the images online seem a bit duller


----------



## chocopie

platanoparty said:


> Both look so great on you! And your slippers are very adorable. It's nice to see this red color in real life as I think the images online seem a bit duller


Yes! I don’t usually wear too much color, but I have been enamored by this season’s offerings. I also purchased the bright pink skirt suit that was modeled by another member here, and I am loving that as well.


----------



## Tasha1

my new coat and a skirt


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Tasha1 said:


> View attachment 5343103
> View attachment 5343104
> 
> 
> my new coat and a skirt


LOVE that coat! So fabulous


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

So here's the action pic of the t shirt i got. Love the print and the fact that it doesnt shout DIOR in words..
Tried on a few other items.. had to make some choices...
The dress in similar print somehow is not flattering.. material is comfortable though.. comes in a knee length skirt version too


----------



## mmcjm

TankerToad said:


> Tried on the infamous Dior crop sweater yesterday
> Sized up one size, but it still felt too short for my waist
> Love it on everyone else, tho.
> My store just got them in and they still have all sizes


What size is this ??did u not get it ?? I think it looks great on you!


----------



## TankerToad

mmcjm said:


> What size is this ??did u not get it ?? I think it looks great on you!


I’m normally a 36 and this was a 38


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> View attachment 5343103
> View attachment 5343104
> 
> 
> my new coat and a skirt


Love the coat! So happy for you! Wish i could see in person! Hugs


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> Love the coat! So happy for you! Wish i could see in person! Hugs



thank you, darling, and I want to thank  your SA for the full information about this coat. Any good information  is priceless nowadays

Loads of thanks for your likes here , dear Dior lovers))))


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> thank you, darling, and I want to thank  your SA for the full information about this coat. Any good information  is priceless nowadays
> 
> Loads of thanks for your likes here , dear Dior lovers))))



apologies, I forgot to reply; he is so happy for you! You look amazing in it!

for March 8 International woman’s day, dior sent a little treat of 8 macaroons and a card shaped like an 8, diors favorite number and a symbol of the diversity of women . A bit OT, but whoever does their stationary is fabulous


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Has anyone seen and/or tried this jacket/skirt? I was told it was not going to be available for the US market and it's of course the set I want most from this collection...


----------



## platanoparty

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Has anyone seen and/or tried this jacket/skirt? I was told it was not going to be available for the US market and it's of course the set I want most from this collection...
> 
> View attachment 5347878


I loved this jacket too! I have reached out to my SAs to find out more, I'll let you know if they have any better news for us USA folks  

@880 I love your little gift thank you for sharing! So glad you got a treat from them. I love how they always find ways to remind us of the magical person Mr. Dior was, too!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Stepped out of my comfort zone and got the brightest spring/ summer skirt I could find  love that it’s cotton and has pockets!!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Went to pick up the black sheer tuxedo top and long cannage jacket I had reserved and also tried on the leather skort (I recall someone asked about it here? on me I don't think it's TOO short but definitely could not go any shorter I'm 5'3" and also had to size up 1 size for it to actually button   ), striped silk/cotton top (Love! was one size too large so needed to order the smaller size), and wide leg denim which I want to make work for myself so badly but alas it's not happening ... The blouse and long jacket I loved (please excuse the wrong color undergarment)


----------



## 880

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Went to pick up the black sheer tuxedo top and long cannage jacket I had reserved and also tried on the leather skort (I recall someone asked about it here? on me I don't think it's TOO short but definitely could not go any shorter I'm 5'3" and also had to size up 1 size for it to actually button   ), striped silk/cotton top (Love! was one size too large so needed to order the smaller size), and wide leg denim which I want to make work for myself so badly but alas it's not happening ... The blouse and long jacket I loved (please excuse the wrong color undergarment)
> 
> View attachment 5350540
> View attachment 5350541
> View attachment 5350542
> View attachment 5350543
> View attachment 5350544
> View attachment 5350545


You look amazing! And your legs look so long!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

880 said:


> You look amazing! And your legs look so long!


Thank you!! It is an optical illusion for sure haha


----------



## TankerToad

xiaoxiao said:


> Stepped out of my comfort zone and got the brightest spring/ summer skirt I could find  love that it’s cotton and has pockets!!


How positively fun and very very flattering on you - you look amazing !


----------



## ardenp

chocopie said:


> I only tried on and subsequently purchased one size larger than I typically wear. I have broad shoulders and thought this size might be better for the extra length. And since the fabric isn’t as bulky as the star sweater, I don’t mind the extra fabric.
> I took some photos for you as a comparison. Vichy sweater = sz 38, Star sweater = 36. Please don’t mind the leggings!!
> View attachment 5342566
> View attachment 5342567
> View attachment 5342568


I've been thinking about this pink sweater after seeing it in NYC and regretted but trying it on.  May I ask how tall you are? They both look great on you!


----------



## Poohbear18

Thank you so much in advance for all the helps of all the veterans in Dior rtw. Im new to dior RTW and im caught a spell on this set of dior and it’s impossible to find it! 
Does anyone happen to know if this sets still in store and could be available for purchase? 
Thank you so much


----------



## chocopie

ardenp said:


> I've been thinking about this pink sweater after seeing it in NYC and regretted but trying it on.  May I ask how tall you are? They both look great on you!



Thank you!! I should have mentioned previously. I am 5’4”


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Poohbear18 said:


> Thank you so much in advance for all the helps of all the veterans in Dior rtw. Im new to dior RTW and im caught a spell on this set of dior and it’s impossible to find it!
> Does anyone happen to know if this sets still in store and could be available for purchase?
> Thank you so much


Looks like skirt is available online in a few sizes but jacket is showing sold out - best way to find out if any stores still have it is call customer service number listed - they are able to see stock across stores and can tell if you if it can be located (you can then contact the store directly to place the order). Also, the SS22 stuff just started trickling into stores (and online) so good chance more will arrive; if you can't find the jacket now, save the link and check periodically because stock does replenish. 






						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com
				









						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## Poohbear18

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Looks like skirt is available online in a few sizes but jacket is showing sold out - best way to find out if any stores still have it is call customer service number listed - they are able to see stock across stores and can tell if you if it can be located (you can then contact the store directly to place the order). Also, the SS22 stuff just started trickling into stores (and online) so good chance more will arrive; if you can't find the jacket now, save the link and check periodically because stock does replenish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com


Cant ask for better response! Thank you!!!


----------



## may3545

Wearing my striped dress now that weather is warming up.


----------



## jojoxiexie

Does anyone know when the pre fall collection will be released? Thanks!


----------



## fibbi

jojoxiexie said:


> Does anyone know when the pre fall collection will be released? Thanks!


I got notice from SA that it can be ordered. But not sure the release date, usually 2 - 3 months after order?!


----------



## jojoxiexie

fibbi said:


> I got notice from SA that it can be ordered. But not sure the release date, usually 2 - 3 months after order?!


Thank you! Do you have to pay a deposit at order or the full amount? I usually wait until it reaches stores but lots of times there are no sizes ):


----------



## fibbi

jojoxiexie said:


> Thank you! Do you have to pay a deposit at order or the full amount? I usually wait until it reaches stores but lots of times there are no sizes ):


Yes I paid deposit. Since I usually need large size and there are not that many hitting the store, almost zero chance I can just pickup an item from the store without pre-order.


----------



## Lizziemama

anyone knows if this coat is seasonal or classic? Will it restock in the coming seasons if it sold out? SA said no sale or discount. TIA


----------



## jojoxiexie

fibbi said:


> Yes I paid deposit. Since I usually need large size and there are not that many hitting the store, almost zero chance I can just pickup an item from the store without pre-order.


Thanks!


----------



## TankerToad

A few weeks ago at a conference in a warm location I was finally able to wear my Cruise Dior pants and my new Dior jacket 
Loved wearing this whole look
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## averagejoe

Lizziemama said:


> anyone knows if this coat is seasonal or classic? Will it restock in the coming seasons if it sold out? SA said no sale or discount. TIA


This item should be pretty popular, like the navy version of it, and will most likely never go on sale because it sells well.


----------



## Lizziemama

averagejoe said:


> This item should be pretty popular, like the navy version of it, and will most likely never go on sale because it sells well.


Thank you averagejoe! I hope I can find my size


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> A few weeks ago at a conference in a warm location I was finally able to wear my Cruise Dior pants and my new Dior jacket
> Loved wearing this whole look
> Thanks for letting me share


Love this and also love your VCA!


----------



## opadiva

Hi ladies, has anyone had an experience of altering the signature tulle skirts, whether sizing up or down? I would like to have the waist taken in but not sure if that is possible in case the pleats will unravel. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## 880

opadiva said:


> Hi ladies, has anyone had an experience of altering the signature tulle skirts, whether sizing up or down? I would like to have the waist taken in but not sure if that is possible in case the pleats will unravel. Thanks for your advice!



My mom has your skirt. I asked my dior SA whether it could be taken in.  He said the skirt will definitely lose pleating, and he suggested wearing the skirt lower on the hips or waist. Although dior technically can re do the pleating, he said it would cost 2K USD so it was unclear to me whether anyone has ever had it done.  I got the vague impression that for a VVIP, the charge might be waived, but dior would strongly prefer not to do it. If I had pursued this inquiry further, I’m sure my SA would suggest my mom give the skirt to me or belt or tuck a top into it.

My dry cleaner did tell me with respect to another skirt (I also have a tulle and cashmere brunello skirt with box pleats) that pleats will not stay permanently crisp if the skirt is tinkered with unless the skirt is entirely synthetic. A specialty dry cleaner may or may not be able to help you but it probably is on a case by case basis.

If you have a superb third party tailor; a strong desire to experiment; and, don’t mind paying for the gamble, I wonder if a seam could be sewn at the top of the pleats and new waist fitted into the slip (thereby holding or stitching the pleats in place).  At that point, a new waistband might be cut on the curve of your body and pieced in, but unless you have a strong and trusting tailor relationship, I doubt it would even be attempted. Either of these options entail rebuilding the skirt; changing the look; and creating more structure. 

i am having dior redo the sewn in slip on a plumetis tulle skirt (dior makes this dropped waist tulle skirt every season) but it’s easier bc it has a dropped waistband and it’s not being taken in. Essentially dior will reattach a new slip from the inside of the waistband.

For a cocktail dior is hosting for LVMH Hennessy (dior runway look from winter last year) plus the only LV I kept )black and white Stephen Sprouse knitting needle long alma)


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Does anyone have the knit bar jacket? The 30 MONTAIGNE black version, specifically. Wondering if you can share how it's held up with wear? Any issues with it losing its shape after a while? Thanks in advance!


----------



## opadiva

@880 Thanks for your advice, much appreciated!


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> My mom has your skirt. I asked my dior SA whether it could be taken in.  He said the skirt will definitely lose pleating, and he suggested wearing the skirt lower on the hips or waist. Although dior technically can re do the pleating, he said it would cost 2K USD so it was unclear to me whether anyone has ever had it done.  I got the vague impression that for a VVIP, the charge might be waived, but dior would strongly prefer not to do it. If I had pursued this inquiry further, I’m sure my SA would suggest my mom give the skirt to me or belt or tuck a top into it.
> 
> My dry cleaner did tell me with respect to another skirt (I also have a tulle and cashmere brunello skirt with box pleats) that pleats will not stay permanently crisp if the skirt is tinkered with unless the skirt is entirely synthetic. A specialty dry cleaner may or may not be able to help you but it probably is on a case by case basis.
> 
> If you have a superb third party tailor; a strong desire to experiment; and, don’t mind paying for the gamble, I wonder if a seam could be sewn at the top of the pleats and new waist fitted into the slip (thereby holding or stitching the pleats in place).  At that point, a new waistband might be cut on the curve of your body and pieced in, but unless you have a strong and trusting tailor relationship, I doubt it would even be attempted. Either of these options entail rebuilding the skirt; changing the look; and creating more structure.
> 
> i am having dior redo the sewn in slip on a plumetis tulle skirt (dior makes this dropped waist tulle skirt every season) but it’s easier bc it has a dropped waistband and it’s not being taken in. Essentially dior will reattach a new slip from the inside of the waistband.
> 
> For a cocktail dior is hosting for LVMH Hennessy (dior runway look from winter last year) plus the only LV I kept )black and white Stephen Sprouse knitting needle long alma)
> View attachment 5365861


Well!! Just look at you!
Love this totally
But just wondering ….
Can I move into your closet ?
So many beautiful things in there to see.
Yay! Dior cocktails - hope you saved one for me


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> Well!! Just look at you!
> Love this totally
> But just wondering ….
> Can I move into your closet ?
> So many beautiful things in there to see.
> Yay! Dior cocktails - hope you saved one for me


Thank you so much! Hugs


----------



## TankerToad

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Does anyone have the knit bar jacket? The 30 MONTAIGNE black version, specifically. Wondering if you can share how it's held up with wear? Any issues with it losing its shape after a while? Thanks in advance!


I bought the heavy wool version but has to return it- for me it was itchy - I’m not particularly sensitive but this jacket was itchy to me


----------



## melisande

Just wondering whether anybody has tried this skirt... curious about the fit. Is it a wider waist?


----------



## 880

dior taffeta bar jacket FW2021; off the shoulder 30 Montaigne off the shoulder jacket SS2021; gaucho pants; leopard denim jacket, FW2021, hoodie dress; houndstooth bomber; faux denim shirt sleeved jacket Ss2022; tulle skirt;plaid vest, sale 2021


----------



## Tasha1

@880  how sophisticated, beautiful and elegant on you


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> @880  how sophisticated, beautiful and elegant on you


Awwwh! Thank you! Back at ya! 
Hope you’ve been able to wear your coat on your trips! Hugs


----------



## Dlnc8818

Picked this coat up in February ! Still absolutely obsessed ! Don’t want to put it away for spring ;(


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> dior taffeta bar jacket FW2021; off the shoulder 30 Montaigne off the shoulder jacket SS2021; gaucho pants; leopard denim jacket, FW2021, hoodie dress; houndstooth bomber; faux denim shirt sleeved jacket Ss2022; tulle skirt;plaid vest, sale 2021
> View attachment 5369355
> View attachment 5369356
> View attachment 5369357
> View attachment 5369358
> View attachment 5369359
> View attachment 5369360
> View attachment 5369361
> View attachment 5369362


So many great outfit!


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> dior taffeta bar jacket FW2021; off the shoulder 30 Montaigne off the shoulder jacket SS2021; gaucho pants; leopard denim jacket, FW2021, hoodie dress; houndstooth bomber; faux denim shirt sleeved jacket Ss2022; tulle skirt;plaid vest, sale 2021
> View attachment 5369355
> View attachment 5369356
> View attachment 5369357
> View attachment 5369358
> View attachment 5369359
> View attachment 5369360
> View attachment 5369361
> View attachment 5369362


Fabulous in every way!!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

880 said:


> dior taffeta bar jacket FW2021; off the shoulder 30 Montaigne off the shoulder jacket SS2021; gaucho pants; leopard denim jacket, FW2021, hoodie dress; houndstooth bomber; faux denim shirt sleeved jacket Ss2022; tulle skirt;plaid vest, sale 2021
> View attachment 5369355
> View attachment 5369356
> View attachment 5369357
> View attachment 5369358
> View attachment 5369359
> View attachment 5369360
> View attachment 5369361
> View attachment 5369362


So much . You look fabulous, as always!


----------



## 880

Thank you so much @fibbi , @DR2014 , and @tanya^luv^purse for your kind words! Hugs


----------



## Tasha1

my disappointment in Dior quality
After the second time the skirt came apart at the back seam. rotten threads?


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Tasha1 said:


> my disappointment in Dior quality
> After the second time the skirt came apart at the back seam. rotten threads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371980


That's awful! Hopefully they can repair or replace but what a hassle.


----------



## averagejoe

Tasha1 said:


> my disappointment in Dior quality
> After the second time the skirt came apart at the back seam. rotten threads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371980





tanya^luv^purse said:


> That's awful! Hopefully they can repair or replace but what a hassle.


This will be an easy repair by the in-house seamstress and can be done on-site, although this should not have happened in the first place.


----------



## Tasha1

averagejoe said:


> This will be an easy repair by the in-house seamstress and can be done on-site, although this should not have happened in the first place.



yes, you are right, I called my SA and she said, it would be repaired by their seamstress. I have to go to Zurich, the whole trip will cost me a half day. If they don't manage to repair it immediately, they will ship the skirt to my home. 
 I value  my time , how will they compensate it? It is not the first time when Dior makes mistakes and after that they offer  me  so called impeccable service. 

When I lived in Holland, I had enough useless trips to the boutique because of the negligence of my SA and I and closed my eyes on it, because he was good at seeing what I should have and not. Came home with a security tag, had to go back, the extra slip,  I got  for free, first, the slips were both made in a wrong way, had to come back to see the seamstress ( in Amsterdam- you make an appointment when she is available, luckily in Zurich  it is better, she is available immediately) then I went to pick up my slips, came to pick up a jacket ( had an appointment) they forgot to order it etc

Having read @Tracey's  horrible story and my issue, I wonder what is wrong with Dior?
I understand, the world is not perfect, but so many human mistakes .....


----------



## averagejoe

Tasha1 said:


> yes, you are right, I called my SA and she said, it would be repaired by their seamstress. I have to go to Zurich, the whole trip will cost me a half day. If they don't manage to repair it immediately, they will ship the skirt to my home.
> I value  my time , how will they compensate it? It is not the first time when Dior makes mistakes and after that they offer  me  so called impeccable service.
> 
> When I lived in Holland, I had enough useless trips to the boutique because of the negligence of my SA and I and closed my eyes on it, because he was good at seeing what I should have and not. Came home with a security tag, had to go back, the extra slip,  I got  for free, first, the slips were both made in a wrong way, had to come back to see the seamstress ( in Amsterdam- you make an appointment when she is available, luckily in Zurich  it is better, she is available immediately) then I went to pick up my slips, came to pick up a jacket ( had an appointment) they forgot to order it etc
> 
> Having read @Tracey's  horrible story and my issue, I wonder what is wrong with Dior?
> I understand, the world is not perfect, but so many human mistakes .....


Be sure to voice how they inconvenienced you so many times to your SA and maybe even the store manager. Hopefully they can provide something to compensate for all the time spent commuting.


----------



## Tasha1

The skirt was repaired immediately due to my kind SA, as she had reserved a seamstress' time as I came.
The seamstress said, probably, it had happened while I was taking a seat, the thread was tensed and broken down. Fortunately, the skirt was not tight.
I asked about this inconvenient trip and time, I understood   the Sa's reaction , you should be happy to get the service free. The boutique was full, they sell a lot, my conclusion was, ok ,at least my SA is very good.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Got the new season overall for our Easter trip. Surprisingly flattering and very comfortable! True to size, if anyone is interested.


----------



## melisande

I know this one has been discussed, but just wondering if anybody has any try-on pictures or additional impressions to share re: this jkt?


----------



## Dlnc8818

Went in for the t…but couldn’t resist the sweater


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Dlnc8818 said:


> Went in for the t…but couldn’t resist the sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377016
> View attachment 5377017


I know I'm going to cave eventually and buy this tshirt... but so far I have resisted


----------



## Dlnc8818

tanya^luv^purse said:


> I know I'm going to cave eventually and buy this tshirt... but so far I have resisted


That’s exactly what happened to me with the sweater


----------



## fibbi

Dlnc8818 said:


> Went in for the t…but couldn’t resist the sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377016


Love the grey sweater havent seen that before !


----------



## fibbi

Ok finally my macrocannage coat is back after alteration . Pair with my new caro and monogram cloud shirt dress . Also wear the j’dior pump . Happy with this nite outfit!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

fibbi said:


> Ok finally my macrocannage coat is back after alteration . Pair with my new caro and monogram cloud shirt dress . Also wear the j’dior pump . Happy with this nite outfit!


We are coat twins! I really love this coat, think it's so practical and chic.


----------



## 880

fibbi said:


> Ok finally my macrocannage coat is back after alteration . Pair with my new caro and monogram cloud shirt dress . Also wear the j’dior pump . Happy with this nite outfit!


You look lovely! So glad you got this!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Dior friends, need your advice: tried these shorts today and completely unexpectedly fell in love. Would have been a no brained, except they nearly $4K usd! I was kind of taken aback, that’s almost bar jacket territory and I leave in a 4 season climate so though I will definitely get to wear them, it will be difficult to get a ton of use out of them. 

anyway, I’m torn - would appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## Dlnc8818

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Dior friends, need your advice: tried these shorts today and completely unexpectedly fell in love. Would have been a no brained, except they nearly $4K usd! I was kind of taken aback, that’s almost bar jacket territory and I leave in a 4 season climate so though I will definitely get to wear them, it will be difficult to get a ton of use out of them.
> 
> anyway, I’m torn - would appreciate your thoughts!



Super cute and great fit, but I agree - 4k is a lot for something that’s an option to wear only a few months out of the year.


----------



## luckylove

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Dior friends, need your advice: tried these shorts today and completely unexpectedly fell in love. Would have been a no brained, except they nearly $4K usd! I was kind of taken aback, that’s almost bar jacket territory and I leave in a 4 season climate so though I will definitely get to wear them, it will be difficult to get a ton of use out of them.
> 
> anyway, I’m torn - would appreciate your thoughts!



Though they look lovely on you, the price point is far too high for what it is IMHO. Limited use and too recognizable a pattern to be worn on repeat. For me, I would take a pass...


----------



## fibbi

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Dior friends, need your advice: tried these shorts today and completely unexpectedly fell in love. Would have been a no brained, except they nearly $4K usd! I was kind of taken aback, that’s almost bar jacket territory and I leave in a 4 season climate so though I will definitely get to wear them, it will be difficult to get a ton of use out of them.
> 
> anyway, I’m torn - would appreciate your thoughts!


It looks super lovely on you but seriously for that price....I will pass. I would get something that can use more time of the year. Or some classic piece instead.


----------



## periogirl28

luckylove said:


> Though they look lovely on you, the price point is far too high for what it is IMHO. Limited use and too recognizable a pattern to be worn on repeat. For me, I would take a pass...





fibbi said:


> It looks super lovely on you but seriously for that price....I will pass. I would get something that can use more time of the year. Or some classic piece instead.



What they both said.


----------



## periogirl28

Afternoon Tea at the lobby of The Peninsula. BabyDior girl’s Cannage shift dress and Tribales. Happy Easter!


----------



## averagejoe

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Dior friends, need your advice: tried these shorts today and completely unexpectedly fell in love. Would have been a no brained, except they nearly $4K usd! I was kind of taken aback, that’s almost bar jacket territory and I leave in a 4 season climate so though I will definitely get to wear them, it will be difficult to get a ton of use out of them.
> 
> anyway, I’m torn - would appreciate your thoughts!


These are so flattering, but holy! $4K USD is a lot for a pair of shorts! I personally wouldn't get them at this price for a seasonal print.


----------



## Tasha1

tanya^luv^purse said:


> nearly $4K usd



my wool Dior  coat from this collection is also $4K

 after a couple times of use they would  need to be  dry-cleaned, definitely at  a very good  dry-cleaner, where the price is not cheap


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> Afternoon Tea at the lobby of The Peninsula. BabyDior girl’s Cannage shift dress and Tribales. Happy Easter!


lovely and  a shift dress is very complimentary on you


----------



## periogirl28

Tasha1 said:


> lovely and  a shift dress is very complimentary on you


Thank you!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

911snowball said:


> I know I risk being blacklisted off this thread but, yes ladies, I did the unthinkable.. I defringed the Penelope.  When these jackets first came out, I really admired the way they fit.  All three of the fringe pieces were extremely flattering.  However, I am too old and decidedly uncool to wear them and the length was odd for my shorter height.  So, I thought long and hard about doing it but I have created the piece that works for me. Sorry for the dark dressing room pic, we are doing round two of alterations on it (shoulder tweak) but you get the idea.
> 
> dani-tobi, I saw Sponge Bob in a huge size and I agree it has issues but I can visualize!! Assuming my size finally gets here, I will take one for the team and transform it - depad the shoulders, slim the arms just a bit etc etc . The beautiful shade of PINK!! is so flattering on , I can't wait to work on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360266





Dlnc8818 said:


> Super cute and great fit, but I agree - 4k is a lot for something that’s an option to wear only a few months out of the year.





luckylove said:


> Though they look lovely on you, the price point is far too high for what it is IMHO. Limited use and too recognizable a pattern to be worn on repeat. For me, I would take a pass...





fibbi said:


> It looks super lovely on you but seriously for that price....I will pass. I would get something that can use more time of the year. Or some classic piece instead.





periogirl28 said:


> What they both said.





averagejoe said:


> These are so flattering, but holy! $4K USD is a lot for a pair of shorts! I personally wouldn't get them at this price for a seasonal print.





Tasha1 said:


> my wool Dior  coat from this collection is also $4K
> 
> after a couple times of use they would  need to be  dry-cleaned, definitely at  a very good  dry-cleaner, where the price is not cheap


I decided to pass on the shorts. Agree with everyone's sentiment - they are lovely but not at that price - sad face - there will always be other items to admire and buy.  Thank you everyone for the input!


----------



## dotty8

Dlnc8818 said:


> Went in for the t…but couldn’t resist the sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377016
> View attachment 5377017



I love both


----------



## fibbi

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5380807
> View attachment 5380811
> View attachment 5380813
> View attachment 5380814
> View attachment 5380815
> 
> Afternoon Tea at the lobby of The Peninsula. BabyDior girl’s Cannage shift dress and Tribales. Happy Easter!


Love how the dress look on you. Happy Easter !


----------



## periogirl28

fibbi said:


> Love how the dress look on you. Happy Easter !


Thank you kindly!


----------



## 880

@tanya^luv^purse , agree with posters above re rhe shorts and am glad you didn’t get them. Honestly even at 40 or 50% off I’d find them too expensive. 



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5380807
> View attachment 5380811
> View attachment 5380813
> View attachment 5380814
> View attachment 5380815
> 
> Afternoon Tea at the lobby of The Peninsula. BabyDior girl’s Cannage shift dress and Tribales. Happy Easter!


You look beautiful and your pics look so delicious! Happy Easter


----------



## Hanash

Hello Dior experts - I wondered if I could ask for some help. I am thinking of buying a Dior off shoulder cashmere montaigne long coat which is from an online seller - looks amazing  but it is in a size 34. I am usually a size 8 UK but petite build. The dimensions given seem fine apart from the waist measurement of 30cm across the front of the coat. I am a 27 inch waist. Could you guys advise on how dior RTW fits - does it run small to size? Does anyone have this coat perhaps and can advise on how it looks too?


----------



## Hanash

ps can Dior RTW be taken up/ down a size like Chanel RTW ?


----------



## melisande

Hanash said:


> ps can Dior RTW be taken up/ down a size like Chanel RTW ?


Generally no, to this. That claim is particularly Chanel's.  It isn't always true for Chanel RTW, either. Mainly just refers to the classic Chanel jacket with the panel construction.


----------



## fibbi

Hanash said:


> ps can Dior RTW be taken up/ down a size like Chanel RTW ?


I think it really depends on the piece. My macrocanage jacket is taken up a bit but not as much as I thought. But the denim pleat skirt ...It got upsize a few inches...I guess at least 2 sizes...


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Got to wear my silk shirt today - can it be that Spring is finally here to stay?!


----------



## Hanash

Do Dior clothes have special buttons in general or are they based more on the cut?


----------



## 880

Hanash said:


> Hello Dior experts - I wondered if I could ask for some help. I am thinking of buying a Dior off shoulder cashmere montaigne long coat which is from an online seller - looks amazing  but it is in a size 34. I am usually a size 8 UK but petite build. The dimensions given seem fine apart from the waist measurement of 30cm across the front of the coat. I am a 27 inch waist. Could you guys advise on how dior RTW fits - does it run small to size? Does anyone have this coat perhaps and can advise on how it looks too?


hopefully someone who is a size 34 will chime in. that persons reply will of course be much more accurate than mine.

I do not have this coat, but I have two off the shoulder double breasted pieces : a top that dior called a sleeveless jacket ans a dress. I generally take the same size in dior Montaigne as I do in a chanel jacket (size 40)

I find that dior waists run very small and the sizing is extremely variable (I have jackets from size 36-42)
in a standard bar jacket, I sometimes size up to a 42 solely bc of the small waist, but I have a silk taffeta bar that is a 40

there is very little seam allowance compared to chanel. Letting something out at dior is done on a case by case basis in consultation with the head tailor at flagship. It takes a long time and sometimes requires interim fittings. if your item is double breasted, there is a chance that the buttons can be moved, but if it’s a flat finish fabric there may be marks that show.

the buttons on a dior jacket, even a bar jacket or a Montaigne piece also vary considerably, but they are not finished or embellished like chanel. it has taken months for me to get fabric covered buttons in the correct size to replace current buttons that do not fit and stress the buttonholes, and my items are all from the boutique (I was told they had to get the buttons from Paris ; I was like, really?

if you are not certain of the measurements, and/or if this item is not returnable, I would strongly suggest passing
JMO AND YMMV


----------



## Tasha1

I want to add that the garments from the same collection don't fit one size.
My short skirt (S/S2022) is size 40, I managed to fit size 38 but tight, and I couldn't zip  another skirt from the same collection size 38 ( I have also size 38) even my waist is 26 inches. The dress size 40 was small in waist at all.The same ado with a bar jacket, depends on a season, either perfect fit or should be altered.



880 said:


> if you are not certain of the measurements, and/or if this item is not returnable, I would strongly suggest passing



even a T-shirt


----------



## Hanash

880 said:


> hopefully someone who is a size 34 will chime in. that persons reply will of course be much more accurate than mine.
> 
> I do not have this coat, but I have two off the shoulder double breasted pieces : a top that dior called a sleeveless jacket ans a dress. I generally take the same size in dior Montaigne as I do in a chanel jacket (size 40)
> 
> I find that dior waists run very small and the sizing is extremely variable (I have jackets from size 36-42)
> in a standard bar jacket, I sometimes size up to a 42 solely bc of the small waist, but I have a silk taffeta bar that is a 40
> 
> there is very little seam allowance compared to chanel. Letting something out at dior is done on a case by case basis in consultation with the head tailor at flagship. It takes a long time and sometimes requires interim fittings. if your item is double breasted, there is a chance that the buttons can be moved, but if it’s a flat finish fabric there may be marks that show.
> 
> the buttons on a dior jacket, even a bar jacket or a Montaigne piece also vary considerably, but they are not finished or embellished like chanel. it has taken months for me to get fabric covered buttons in the correct size to replace current buttons that do not fit and stress the buttonholes, and my items are all from the boutique (I was told they had to get the buttons from Paris ; I was like, really?
> 
> if you are not certain of the measurements, and/or if this item is not returnable, I would strongly suggest passing
> JMO AND YMMV



Thank you both 880 and Tasha1 for your advice. I purchased the coat as it is returnable and thought it was worth trying. Love the style and material and haven’t seen many around like this. It’s a snug fit but I can do the buttons up - look is very slimming and feminine. Can wear a thin layer under (shirt or bodysuit). Might slightly move the buttons without altering the look. Buttons rather non descript. Would welcome any feedback and info - I think this is from 2018 but can’t find exact images from anywhere.


----------



## 880

Hanash said:


> Thank you both 880 and Tasha1 for your advice. I purchased the coat as it is returnable and thought it was worth trying. Love the style and material and haven’t seen many around like this. It’s a snug fit but I can do the buttons up - look is very slimming and feminine. Can wear a thin layer under (shirt or bodysuit). Might slightly move the buttons without altering the look. Buttons rather non descript. Would welcome any feedback and info - I think this is from 2018 but can’t find exact images from anywhere.
> View attachment 5392485


It looks fabulous! Congrats !


----------



## candymonstr

Hanash said:


> ps can Dior RTW be taken up/ down a size like Chanel RTW ?


I’ve had a bar jacket taken down a size before, thought they did a great job!


----------



## Hanash

candymonstr said:


> I’ve had a bar jacket taken down a size before, thought they did a great job!



In my case it was whether the coat could be taken up a size as I thought 34 might be a bit small - as it turns out  there is not enough fabric to do this as the seams are very precisely sewn. I guess that mantra really does belong to the Chanel jackets


----------



## Wwoman10013

Hanash said:


> Thank you both 880 and Tasha1 for your advice. I purchased the coat as it is returnable and thought it was worth trying. Love the style and material and haven’t seen many around like this. It’s a snug fit but I can do the buttons up - look is very slimming and feminine. Can wear a thin layer under (shirt or bodysuit). Might slightly move the buttons without altering the look. Buttons rather non descript. Would welcome any feedback and info - I think this is from 2018 but can’t find exact images from anywhere.
> View attachment 5392485


I believe this is Fall 2019.


----------



## Hanash

Wwoman10013 said:


> I believe this is Fall 2019.


Thanks. If anyone finds an image from the catwalk please do share!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hanash said:


> Thank you both 880 and Tasha1 for your advice. I purchased the coat as it is returnable and thought it was worth trying. Love the style and material and haven’t seen many around like this. It’s a snug fit but I can do the buttons up - look is very slimming and feminine. Can wear a thin layer under (shirt or bodysuit). Might slightly move the buttons without altering the look. Buttons rather non descript. Would welcome any feedback and info - I think this is from 2018 but can’t find exact images from anywhere.
> View attachment 5392485




Oh my goodness you look MEGA!!! Absolutely stunning and fit just right.


----------



## Hanash

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh my goodness you look MEGA!!! Absolutely stunning and fit just right.


Thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## 880

During spring or fall, I look over my closet and try to wear pieces that have been ignored  I ended up wearing pic #2 to the VCA spring blooms cocktail (my chanel SA, who is my style icon, gave it a quick thumbs up) but I will probably wear the other variations later this year

(dior plaid vest and hat; techno palm skirt, striped dress; sleeveless navy double breasted jacket worn as a top; chanel metallic and boucle jackets; Hermes black techno moto zip cardigan; brunello rain poncho jacket; Athleta leggings; h mini Craie dells cavalier is and kim jones airline seat belt crossbody saddle). Vintage from my own closet, Sonia rykiel floral flats; chanel ballet flats; Vince slip on sneakers

Some of these pics crossposted in VCA discussion thread and H in action


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> During spring or fall, I look over my closet and try to wear pieces that have been ignored  I ended up wearing pic #2 to the VCA spring blooms cocktail (my chanel SA, who is my style icon, gave it a quick thumbs up) but I will probably wear the other variations later this year
> 
> (dior plaid vest and hat; techno palm skirt, striped dress; sleeveless navy double breasted jacket worn as a top; chanel metallic and boucle jackets; Hermes black techno moto zip cardigan; brunello rain poncho jacket; Athleta leggings; h mini Craie dells cavalier is and kim jones airline seat belt crossbody saddle). Vintage from my own closet, Sonia rykiel floral flats; chanel ballet flats; Vince slip on sneakers
> 
> Some of these pics crossposted in VCA discussion thread and H in action
> 
> View attachment 5395792
> View attachment 5395793
> View attachment 5395794
> View attachment 5395795
> View attachment 5395796
> View attachment 5395797
> View attachment 5395798


Love all your outfit! So chic!


----------



## Tasha1

fibbi said:


> So chic!



 tres chic


----------



## SpicyTuna13

880 said:


> During spring or fall, I look over my closet and try to wear pieces that have been ignored  I ended up wearing pic #2 to the VCA spring blooms cocktail (my chanel SA, who is my style icon, gave it a quick thumbs up) but I will probably wear the other variations later this year
> 
> (dior plaid vest and hat; techno palm skirt, striped dress; sleeveless navy double breasted jacket worn as a top; chanel metallic and boucle jackets; Hermes black techno moto zip cardigan; brunello rain poncho jacket; Athleta leggings; h mini Craie dells cavalier is and kim jones airline seat belt crossbody saddle). Vintage from my own closet, Sonia rykiel floral flats; chanel ballet flats; Vince slip on sneakers
> 
> Some of these pics crossposted in VCA discussion thread and H in action
> 
> View attachment 5395792
> View attachment 5395793
> View attachment 5395794
> View attachment 5395795
> View attachment 5395796
> View attachment 5395797
> View attachment 5395798



I LOVE that skirt! Wonderfully styled, too!


----------



## 880

Thank you @fibbi , @Tasha1 , and @SpicyTuna13 for your kind words! Hugs


----------



## stockcharlie

880 said:


> During spring or fall, I look over my closet and try to wear pieces that have been ignored  I ended up wearing pic #2 to the VCA spring blooms cocktail (my chanel SA, who is my style icon, gave it a quick thumbs up) but I will probably wear the other variations later this year
> 
> (dior plaid vest and hat; techno palm skirt, striped dress; sleeveless navy double breasted jacket worn as a top; chanel metallic and boucle jackets; Hermes black techno moto zip cardigan; brunello rain poncho jacket; Athleta leggings; h mini Craie dells cavalier is and kim jones airline seat belt crossbody saddle). Vintage from my own closet, Sonia rykiel floral flats; chanel ballet flats; Vince slip on sneakers
> 
> Some of these pics crossposted in VCA discussion thread and H in action
> 
> View attachment 5395792
> View attachment 5395793
> View attachment 5395794
> View attachment 5395795
> View attachment 5395796
> View attachment 5395797
> View attachment 5395798


Lovely outfits! You are a walking inspiration on Dior RTW


----------



## periogirl28

At Dior for prefall. Cannage jacket too large in 36, skirt also too large in a 38. Will as usual, wait for stock to arrive.


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> During spring or fall, I look over my closet and try to wear pieces that have been ignored  I ended up wearing pic #2 to the VCA spring blooms cocktail (my chanel SA, who is my style icon, gave it a quick thumbs up) but I will probably wear the other variations later this year
> 
> (dior plaid vest and hat; techno palm skirt, striped dress; sleeveless navy double breasted jacket worn as a top; chanel metallic and boucle jackets; Hermes black techno moto zip cardigan; brunello rain poncho jacket; Athleta leggings; h mini Craie dells cavalier is and kim jones airline seat belt crossbody saddle). Vintage from my own closet, Sonia rykiel floral flats; chanel ballet flats; Vince slip on sneakers
> 
> Some of these pics crossposted in VCA discussion thread and H in action
> 
> View attachment 5395792
> View attachment 5395793
> View attachment 5395794
> View attachment 5395795
> View attachment 5395796
> View attachment 5395797
> View attachment 5395798


Always love seeing your outfits and how you mix and match them!  See you soon!


----------



## jp824

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5398659
> View attachment 5398660
> 
> At Dior for prefall. Cannage jacket too large in 36, skirt also too large in a 38. Will as usual, wait for stock to arrive.


Love the outfit on you!  What color is your B ostrich?


----------



## jp824

Picked up this short sleeve knit jacket for layering in the office this summer.  



I also get a lot of mileage out of this white cannage jacket


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Picked up this short sleeve knit jacket for layering in the office this summer.
> 
> View attachment 5399327
> 
> I also get a lot of mileage out of this white cannage jacket
> 
> View attachment 5399330


Love you in both of these! Cannot wait to see you! Hugs


----------



## periogirl28

jp824 said:


> Picked up this short sleeve knit jacket for layering in the office this summer.
> 
> View attachment 5399327
> 
> I also get a lot of mileage out of this white cannage jacket
> 
> View attachment 5399330


Love these jackets!


----------



## 880

Am excited about this and thought some of you might be too 








						The dark history of Chanel, Dior and YSL will be laid bare in Apple TV’s fascinating new series
					

A fashion thriller filled with glamour, rivalry and deceit? Colour us intrigued.




					www.stylist.co.uk


----------



## periogirl28

Lunch at Dior, in the privacy of my changing room. Some new prefall  arrivals, special Lady Diors, exceptional jewellery and watches. Flowers couriered over with my invitation, fragrant roses to celebrate  the launch of Miss Dior Rose Essence. Happy weekend!


----------



## periogirl28

Oops forgot to include OOTD. Toile cape dress and kinda not matching D Ways.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5403480
> 
> Oops forgot to include OOTD. Toile cape dress and kinda not matching D Ways.



Absolutely in love with the cape dress on you!!  has been achieved.


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> Absolutely in love with the cape dress on you!!  has been achieved.


Thank you, that's really kind of you.


----------



## stockcharlie

Tried out a couple items, and brought the oblique walk n dior sneakers home! Love the new floral cashmere shawl, a bit pricey for what it’s worth but man is it soft and pretty  def getting on my list. Thanks to my SA for the lovely bouquet!


----------



## BB8

stockcharlie said:


> Tried out a couple items, and brought the oblique walk n dior sneakers home! Love the new floral cashmere shawl, a bit pricey for what it’s worth but man is it soft and pretty  def getting on my list. Thanks to my SA for the lovely bouquet!
> 
> View attachment 5404385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404390


Nice! How did you find the fit/sizing and comfort of the star sneakers?


----------



## stockcharlie

BB8 said:


> Nice! How did you find the fit/sizing and comfort of the star sneakers?


The fit is great, TTS. I am a size 7, and 37 fits perfectly. Really like how the top “hugs” the ankle. Highly recommend!


----------



## caffelatte

stockcharlie said:


> Tried out a couple items, and brought the oblique walk n dior sneakers home! Love the new floral cashmere shawl, a bit pricey for what it’s worth but man is it soft and pretty  def getting on my list. Thanks to my SA for the lovely bouquet!
> 
> View attachment 5404385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404390



Congrats! I also love the floral scarf on you!


----------



## JeanGranger

stockcharlie said:


> Tried out a couple items, and brought the oblique walk n dior sneakers home! Love the new floral cashmere shawl, a bit pricey for what it’s worth but man is it soft and pretty  def getting on my list. Thanks to my SA for the lovely bouquet!
> 
> []



Did you try this sneakers?


----------



## stockcharlie

JeanGranger said:


> Did you try this sneakers?
> View attachment 5404679


I did. I found those sneakers a little bit big for me. I’m usually 7 in sneakers and 37 was a little loose w/o socks. I think 36 or 36.5 would be a better fit. Part of the reasons might be the sneakers are a little on the heavy side. Would advise trying on at the boutique before purchasing  good luck!


----------



## LKNN

Does anyone have this dress/ tried it on before and know if it runs true to (your regular Dior dress/ skirt) size?


----------



## BB8

stockcharlie said:


> The fit is great, TTS. I am a size 7, and 37 fits perfectly. Really like how the top “hugs” the ankle. Highly recommend!


Thanks so much for the info! I haven't been able to get out to my local Dior to try them on, so this is very helpful.


----------



## JeanGranger

stockcharlie said:


> I did. I found those sneakers a little bit big for me. I’m usually 7 in sneakers and 37 was a little loose w/o socks. I think 36 or 36.5 would be a better fit. Part of the reasons might be the sneakers are a little on the heavy side. Would advise trying on at the boutique before purchasing  good luck!


 thanks for that. I just purchased a pair loving the looks but not sure about the fit. A little tight on my left picky toe


----------



## Daystar

JeanGranger said:


> thanks for that. I just purchased a pair loving the looks but not sure about the fit. A little tight on my left picky toe


I’m usually a size US 6, 36.5 in most designer shoes. Was thinking to go for usual 36.5 in the star sneakers. Does this make sense? Trying to decide between the star vs the walk n Dior with the sock high top above. Do you like these?


----------



## Dlnc8818

Could not pass up this little black dress when I saw it in the store today!
And a pretty stationery/postcard set as a belated Mother’s Day gift from my sweet SA.


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Dlnc8818 said:


> Could not pass up this little black dress when I saw it in the store today!
> And a pretty stationery/postcard set as a belated Mother’s Day gift from my sweet SA.


I love that dress on you! Such a classic and chic dress.


----------



## Dlnc8818

tanya^luv^purse said:


> I love that dress on you! Such a classic and chic dress.



Thank you so much!!! I’m hoping to get a ton of use out of it!


----------



## xiaoxiao

An oldie but a goodie for date night last night. Ended up wearing a black thin dior belt as well but forgot to take a pix with it… I love how the past seasons dresses can also be relevant today, truly timeless. 

Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## 880

xiaoxiao said:


> An oldie but a goodie for date night last night. Ended up wearing a black thin dior belt as well but forgot to take a pix with it… I love how the past seasons dresses can also be relevant today, truly timeless.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!



Love this ! You look amazing! I’m wearing a dior dress from last summer; dior bucket hat from sale; and a pair of sweats from the year before last

Yesterday, I tried on a leather pleated skirt and a lattice skirt cover, (the latter is shown on the runway over bike shorts? )  but wasn’t really in love, so passed. I also found an amazing vintage gold silver dress and coat on eBay, located in the UK, for anyone who is a small size (I am not, or I would have snapped this up).

Authentic Christian Dior Boutique Vintage 60s Dress & Jacket - Numbered pieces (last pic)


----------



## couturequeen

Mens bomber


----------



## 880

Tried on a few more things, but I didn’t fall in love with anything so bought nothing
(I have enough Dior charcoal grey leopard and beige cavalry twill or denim type fabric)


----------



## lulu212121

The Dior boutique I stopped in at had very, very little. The few items I liked were not available in my size. The RTW was almost as bare as Chanel. Plenty of handbags, slg, and jewelry.


----------



## LKNN

880 said:


> Love this ! You look amazing! I’m wearing a dior dress from last summer; dior bucket hat from sale; and a pair of sweats from the year before last
> 
> Yesterday, I tried on a leather pleated skirt and a lattice skirt cover, (the latter is shown on the runway over bike shorts? )  but wasn’t really in love, so passed. I also found an amazing vintage gold silver dress and coat on eBay, located in the UK, for anyone who is a small size (I am not, or I would have snapped this up).
> 
> Authentic Christian Dior Boutique Vintage 60s Dress & Jacket - Numbered pieces (last pic)
> 
> View attachment 5409690
> View attachment 5409691
> View attachment 5409681
> View attachment 5409682
> View attachment 5409692
> View attachment 5409680
> View attachment 5409694


I love the the two skirts! Did you happen to try either of them on? Wondering about the fit and density of the pleats.


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> Tried on a few more things, but I didn’t fall in love with anything so bought nothing
> (I have enough Dior charcoal grey leopard and beige cavalry twill or denim type fabric)
> 
> View attachment 5412249
> View attachment 5412251
> View attachment 5412252
> 
> View attachment 5412250
> View attachment 5412254
> View attachment 5412258



 very nice looks as usual  and the dress seems to have with the right length for me. What kind of fabric is it? soft? When I was in Paris, I was told that charcoal grey leopard stuff was made of taffeta silk


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> very nice looks as usual  and the dress seems to have with the right length for me. What kind of fabric is it? soft? When I was in Paris, I was told that charcoal grey leopard stuff was made of taffeta silk


thanks! I think it Is the right length for us. But not the taffeta silk of the prior season. I didn’t buy bc the neckline was too high; it felt both heavy and stretchy (like it would bag out and become misshapen on the hanger; and I bought a dress of similar fabric from Hermes in Paris with the same stretchy synthetic feel for €700 or 800. So though this was a deal for dior price wise,  it was a no for me. Fabric content of the Hermes (I believe a mix of cotton, elastane, and poly). I bought the H dress bc its versatile, light, packable (doesnt wrinkle and doesn’t take up space). The dior is pretty but none of the other things. Too heavy for summer, and yet the material is not suitable for fall/winter, IDK. i got the bridesmaid wearing leopard ans channeling dark academia but not really successfully vibe. If there is a stretch peplum bar jacket of the same material and feel, I might consider it, but diors cheap buttons are starting to irritate me a bit. FYI,  I think the dior  runs TTS or a bit large.

Not Soft IMO. in the 1980s, a few contemporary department store designers Andrea Jovine and Adrienne vittadini used this type of fabric quite a bit. Thick, stretchy, a bit rough but with a non nubbly texture that makes you think it smooth.


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> I didn’t buy bc the neckline was wrong; it felt both heavy and stretchy (like it would bag out; and I bought a similar dress from Hermes in Paris with the same stretchy synthetic feel for €700 or 800. So though this was a deal price wise for dior, it was a no for me. Fabric content of the Hermes



thanks, dear @*880 *,  it is clear, I will skip it, I think, the neckline would be wrong as well


----------



## tutu2008

Went in with the intent to try on and buy the black tulle skirt today, which fit a little snug. So I tried on the ivory for size reference, only to absolutely fall in love with it! The ivory instantly made me feel beautiful, and yes, I did a twirl lol. The feelings the ivory gave me changed my mind from ordering the black skirt. But I didn’t purchase the ivory because, well, is it really a practical color? It’s slightly transparent but also isn’t as versatile as a black one, right? Truth be told, I can’t stop thinking of it. 

I did buy the cardigan which is a great year-around piece. It’s a softer and lighter wool, mixed with cashmere. Not one of their itchy/thick/stiff knitwear.


----------



## averagejoe

tutu2008 said:


> Went in with the intent to try on and buy the black tulle skirt today, which fit a little snug. So I tried on the ivory for size reference, only to absolutely fall in love with it! The ivory instantly made me feel beautiful, and yes, I did a twirl lol. The feelings the ivory gave me changed my mind from ordering the black skirt. But I didn’t purchase the ivory because, well, is it really a practical color? It’s slightly transparent but also isn’t as versatile as a black one, right? Truth be told, I can’t stop thinking of it.
> 
> I did buy the cardigan which is a great year-around piece. It’s a softer and lighter wool, mixed with cashmere. Not one of their itchy/thick/stiff knitwear.
> View attachment 5412605


My is that ever pretty! The white may not work year-round as it has a bit more of a spring-summer feel, but we usually don't try on clothes that make us instantly fall in love. That's got to mean it's worth it, right?


----------



## tutu2008

averagejoe said:


> My is that ever pretty! The white may not work year-round as it has a bit more of a spring-summer feel, but we usually don't try on clothes that make us instantly fall in love. That's got to mean it's worth it, right?


You know I just need a tiny bit of enabling, ha ha! I also realize the outfit as a whole doesn’t really go. I was trying on the cardigan with a pair of pants, and kept it on…


----------



## winks

stockcharlie said:


> Tried out a couple items, and brought the oblique walk n dior sneakers home! Love the new floral cashmere shawl, a bit pricey for what it’s worth but man is it soft and pretty  def getting on my list. Thanks to my SA for the lovely bouquet!
> 
> View attachment 5404385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404390


is this the scarf?  





						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## stockcharlie

tutu2008 said:


> Went in with the intent to try on and buy the black tulle skirt today, which fit a little snug. So I tried on the ivory for size reference, only to absolutely fall in love with it! The ivory instantly made me feel beautiful, and yes, I did a twirl lol. The feelings the ivory gave me changed my mind from ordering the black skirt. But I didn’t purchase the ivory because, well, is it really a practical color? It’s slightly transparent but also isn’t as versatile as a black one, right? Truth be told, I can’t stop thinking of it.
> 
> I did buy the cardigan which is a great year-around piece. It’s a softer and lighter wool, mixed with cashmere. Not one of their itchy/thick/stiff knitwear.
> View attachment 5412605


I love the ivory tulle skirt on you! If a little of enabling is what you need, guess you have the votes from me and averagejoe how often do you come across a piece that makes your heart sing?


----------



## stockcharlie

winks said:


> is this the scarf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com


YES! Ain’t it pretty?


----------



## 880

@tutu2008 , I love the ivory tulle on you! If you love wearing it, then it’s very versatile. I think the outfit you put together coordinates well



LKNN said:


> I love the the two skirts! Did you happen to try either of them on? Wondering about the fit and density of the pleats.


Hi, yes, I did try them on in pics 3 and 4 of the post above. Will repost pics (I took a size 40 which seems to be my size in dior leather skirts. In H leather skirts, I believe I am a 38. In chanel, 38-40 depending. My waist is the issue as it is large for my size. I’m holding the first one together bc I didn’t have a top so my A line sun dress is beneath, but my SA confirmed that this is my size. For thr first skirt with pleats and grommets, I was not happy about the increased price 7100 USD. Last season a dior leather skirt was 4K but without the workmanship.

note: the lattice is completely see through (like an alaia laser cut belt) and the lattice doesn’t go all the way around (opening on the size (my SA said that’s on purpose) so it’s like a 4K apron lol. At 54, I’m too old for a leather lattice apron, no matter how much I diet lol.


----------



## lulu212121

stockcharlie said:


> Tried out a couple items, and brought the oblique walk n dior sneakers home! Love the new floral cashmere shawl, a bit pricey for what it’s worth but man is it soft and pretty  def getting on my list. Thanks to my SA for the lovely bouquet!
> 
> View attachment 5404385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404390


I love that floral shawl, too! It's beautiful  I have it on my wishlist, but I did pick up the Mitzah version to use for now. The store only got in 1 shawl and 2 Mitzahs.


----------



## lulu212121

880 said:


> @tutu2008 , I love the ivory tulle on you! If you love wearing it, then it’s very versatile. I think the outfit you put together coordinates well
> 
> 
> Hi, yes, I did try them on in pics 3 and 4 of the post above. Will repost pics (I took a size 40 which seems to be my size in dior leather skirts. In H leather skirts, I believe I am a 38. In chanel, 38-40 depending. My waist is the issue as it is large for my size. I’m holding the first one together bc I didn’t have a top so my A line sun dress is beneath, but my SA confirmed that this is my size. For thr first skirt, I was not happy about the increased price. Last season a dior leather skirt was 4K but without the workmanship of pleats or grommets.
> 
> note: the lattice is completely see through (like an alaia laser cut belt) and the lattice doesn’t go all the way around (opening on the size (my SA said that’s on purpose) so it’s like a 4K apron lol. maybe I’m too old, but IDK what is the point
> 
> View attachment 5412690
> View attachment 5412691


The skirt looks really nice on you from your pictures.


----------



## LKNN

880 said:


> @tutu2008 , I love the ivory tulle on you! If you love wearing it, then it’s very versatile. I think the outfit you put together coordinates well
> 
> 
> Hi, yes, I did try them on in pics 3 and 4 of the post above. Will repost pics (I took a size 40 which seems to be my size in dior leather skirts. In H leather skirts, I believe I am a 38. In chanel, 38-40 depending. My waist is the issue as it is large for my size. I’m holding the first one together bc I didn’t have a top so my A line sun dress is beneath, but my SA confirmed that this is my size. For thr first skirt with pleats and grommets, I was not happy about the increased price 7100 USD. Last season a dior leather skirt was 4K but without the workmanship.
> 
> note: the lattice is completely see through (like an alaia laser cut belt) and the lattice doesn’t go all the way around (opening on the size (my SA said that’s on purpose) so it’s like a 4K apron lol. At 54, I’m too old for a leather lattice apron, no matter how much I diet lol.
> 
> View attachment 5412690
> View attachment 5412691



lol— nonsense, you look great in the lattice (apron)! My apologies for making you repost these… I think the dress underneath threw me off/ didn’t see the skirts but I see them clearly now when I zoomed into the photo. You’re right, 7k seems a bit over the top (Chanel leather pricing). My husband is traveling to my where my “home store” is so I was thinking of having him pick at least one of the two up sight unseen (lol) but seems too risky. Great catch on the alaia vibes btw— totally seeing that now. 
You’re mod shots are always so helpful! Thanks!


----------



## winks

stockcharlie said:


> YES! Ain’t it pretty?



so so pretty! I am headed to Paris in 2 weeks and will def. check it out!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Wow!! The ivory makes you look like walking on clouds.  I would not have stopped wearing it everyday!!! Tbh with you, the white one is much more special than the black one. You actually made me want to try on the white how!!! I’d say go for it. 



tutu2008 said:


> Went in with the intent to try on and buy the black tulle skirt today, which fit a little snug. So I tried on the ivory for size reference, only to absolutely fall in love with it! The ivory instantly made me feel beautiful, and yes, I did a twirl lol. The feelings the ivory gave me changed my mind from ordering the black skirt. But I didn’t purchase the ivory because, well, is it really a practical color? It’s slightly transparent but also isn’t as versatile as a black one, right? Truth be told, I can’t stop thinking of it.
> 
> I did buy the cardigan which is a great year-around piece. It’s a softer and lighter wool, mixed with cashmere. Not one of their itchy/thick/stiff knitwear.
> View attachment 5412605


----------



## DR2014

tutu2008 said:


> You know I just need a tiny bit of enabling, ha ha! I also realize the outfit as a whole doesn’t really go. I was trying on the cardigan with a pair of pants, and kept it on…


I love the skirt on you, if you love it you will find all kinds of ways to wear it! Also, I really like it with the cardigan also, the outfit has a great vibe to it.


----------



## tutu2008

Wow, thank you all for the love!! 
You’re right, any piece is what you make it - and it can be as versatile as I choose. I will be going back for the ivory skirt! Thanks again for all the kind words and advice! You all are the best!


----------



## Tasha1

I like the skirt too, easy wearable 
enjoy


----------



## sheeby

Got these two RTW items a couple of weeks back. Thrilled for both, and as always love the ease of buying Dior, with awesome service. I really wanted a casual, cannage coat and this was a great choice. When I first received it, I was nervous about the “cutouts” around the hips but turns out it’s brilliant, as I carry weight around my mid-section, very clever design. Longer in the back for nice coverage. I also picked up this sleeveless sweater/vest. It’s beautiful in person, super easy to wear, and a fantastic price point. My last Chanel t-shirts were 30-40% more than this lovely knit!

This process was a huge breath of fresh air as well!  I am suffering serious fatigue from Chanel shenanigans!  And super wearable pieces as well!


----------



## DR2014

sheeby said:


> Got these two RTW items a couple of weeks back. Thrilled for both, and as always love the ease of buying Dior, with awesome service. I really wanted a casual, cannage coat and this was a great choice. When I first received it, I was nervous about the “cutouts” around the hips but turns out it’s brilliant, as I carry weight around my mid-section, very clever design. Longer in the back for nice coverage. I also picked up this sleeveless sweater/vest. It’s beautiful in person, super easy to wear, and a fantastic price point. My last Chanel t-shirts were 30-40% more than this lovely knit!
> 
> This process was a huge breath of fresh air as well!  I am suffering serious fatigue from Chanel shenanigans!  And super wearable pieces as well!
> 
> View attachment 5413541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413543


Oh I am crazy for that jacket! Looks great on you!


----------



## periogirl28

At DS' school for Prize Giving. Almost all the Mummies wore some version of this "summer school visit" look. Denim or cotton jacket/ cardigan/ shawl plus summer dress plus sneakers/ wedges/ espadrilles. 
Dior hat, dress, espadrilles. Hermes denim jacket.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5413930
> 
> At DS' school for Prize Giving. Almost all the Mummies wore some version of this "summer school visit" look. Denim or cotton jacket/ cardigan/ shawl plus summer dress plus sneakers/ wedges/ espadrilles.
> Dior hat, dress, espadrilles. Hermes denim jacket.



I know this is the Dior rtw thread but may I just say I love that Hermes denim jacket on you! Is it from this season?


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> I know this is the Dior rtw thread but may I just say I love that Hermes denim jacket on you! Is it from this season?


Thank you dear! It's a few seasons  old but I do love it and wear it a lot. I'm just lucky I found that it fitted perfectly.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear! It's a few seasons  old but I do love it and wear it a lot. I'm just lucky I found that it fitted perfectly.



I know that feeling! It does fit you very well indeed.


----------



## may3545

The Under the Sea dress again!


----------



## Miarta

I’m not sure, maybe 3 years old dress.


----------



## Christofle

Miarta said:


> View attachment 5415568
> View attachment 5415569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not sure, maybe 3 years old dress.


The sunflowers in the background


----------



## Miarta

more Dior………


----------



## TankerToad

tutu2008 said:


> Went in with the intent to try on and buy the black tulle skirt today, which fit a little snug. So I tried on the ivory for size reference, only to absolutely fall in love with it! The ivory instantly made me feel beautiful, and yes, I did a twirl lol. The feelings the ivory gave me changed my mind from ordering the black skirt. But I didn’t purchase the ivory because, well, is it really a practical color? It’s slightly transparent but also isn’t as versatile as a black one, right? Truth be told, I can’t stop thinking of it.
> 
> I did buy the cardigan which is a great year-around piece. It’s a softer and lighter wool, mixed with cashmere. Not one of their itchy/thick/stiff knitwear.
> View attachment 5412605


Absolutely love the ivory on you


----------



## TankerToad

xiaoxiao said:


> Wow!! The ivory makes you look like walking on clouds.  I would not have stopped wearing it everyday!!! Tbh with you, the white one is much more special than the black one. You actually made me want to try on the white how!!! I’d say go for it.


This!
Truth !!


----------



## jp824

Picked up this beige cotton gabardine dress but I’m not a fan of the belt with Christian Dior screaming from the back so I swapped it with my H CDC belt.


Getting lots of mileage out of this white jacket at work.


----------



## periogirl28

Dioriviera launch plus rainbow S/S 22 collection at the Bond Street flagship in London.


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> Dioriviera launch plus rainbow S/S 22 collection at the Bond Street flagship in London.


I see my orange skirt in the 5th pic


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5416537
> View attachment 5416538
> View attachment 5416539
> View attachment 5416540
> View attachment 5416541
> View attachment 5416542
> 
> Dioriviera launch plus rainbow S/S 22 collection at the Bond Street flagship in London.


I love the TDJ print in the bright colors but wonder if these items have any longevity - contemplating the skort in the blue color at the moment but can't make up my mind about it.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Picked up this beige cotton gabardine dress but I’m not a fan of the belt with Christian Dior screaming from the back so I swapped it with my H CDC belt.
> View attachment 5416128
> 
> Getting lots of mileage out of this white jacket at work.
> View attachment 5416131


Love these! You look amazing! And we’re twins on the CDC belt


----------



## Meta

Denim dress from FW21 paired with ZARA blazer and Keds.


----------



## periogirl28

Meta said:


> Denim dress from FW21 paired with ZARA blazer and Keds.
> View attachment 5417527


You wear Dior so well. I really love this look!


----------



## Hanash

Meta said:


> Denim dress from FW21 paired with ZARA blazer and Keds.
> View attachment 5417527



The perfect Dior model!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Meta said:


> Denim dress from FW21 paired with ZARA blazer and Keds.
> View attachment 5417527



Absolutely love the grey with denim.


----------



## xiaoxiao

First purchase of the season, inspired by our beloved @jp824! Also grabbed the white belt since the original belt it came with is a but too loud with the huge Dior sign at the bank… 

Fwiw I had to size down, and alter a bit down around the waist. Second pix is with the original belt without alteration.


----------



## Meta

periogirl28 said:


> You wear Dior so well. I really love this look!





Hanash said:


> The perfect Dior model!





xiaoxiao said:


> Absolutely love the grey with denim.


Thank you for all your kind words.


----------



## stockcharlie

xiaoxiao said:


> First purchase of the season, inspired by our beloved @jp824! Also grabbed the white belt since the original belt it came with is a but too loud with the huge Dior sign at the bank…
> 
> Fwiw I had to size down, and alter a bit down around the waist. Second pix is with the original belt without alteration.


Love it with the white belt! You looked great in the dress


----------



## jp824

xiaoxiao said:


> First purchase of the season, inspired by our beloved @jp824! Also grabbed the white belt since the original belt it came with is a but too loud with the huge Dior sign at the bank…
> 
> Fwiw I had to size down, and alter a bit down around the waist. Second pix is with the original belt without alteration.


Love the dress on you.  I can see you getting a lot of wear on this dress.  So glad your boutique got it!


----------



## xiaoxiao

jp824 said:


> Love the dress on you.  I can see you getting a lot of wear on this dress.  So glad your boutique got it!



Thank you for the heads up about the dress!! remember my sales was like no one in EU had this? -_- I suspected the dress literally walked all the way from Paris to here, since it’s been more than 2 weeks now that you received yours across the pond!!


----------



## starrysky7

tanya^luv^purse said:


> I love the TDJ print in the bright colors but wonder if these items have any longevity - contemplating the skort in the blue color at the moment but can't make up my mind about it.



I saw this collection and instantly loved the bright TDJ print, but I also question the longevity. I will keep my eyes out for similar styles that are non-designer...


----------



## periogirl28

Pleated lace trimmed skirt from A/W 22 in action with Chanel jacket. London weather is unpredictable even in summer!


----------



## Pursedoctor

Hi everyone! I've been a longtime lurker. I'm popping out of lurker-dom to thank all of you who post in this thread! I appreciate all the info about sizing, availability etc. and your wonderful pictures!! Thanks to all of you I took the plunge and bought my first ever luxury RTW piece at Dior (macrocannage bar jacket) and am over the moon in love with it. Will post a pic when I overcome my shyness. Thank you again!!


----------



## periogirl28

Pursedoctor said:


> Hi everyone! I've been a longtime lurker. I'm popping out of lurker-dom to thank all of you who post in this thread! I appreciate all the info about sizing, availability etc. and your wonderful pictures!! Thanks to all of you I took the plunge and bought my first ever luxury RTW piece at Dior (macrocannage bar jacket) and am over the moon in love with it. Will post a pic when I overcome my shyness. Thank you again!!


I love that jacket! Hope you decide  to share it with us. Welcome to the Dior side!


----------



## fice16

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5421121
> 
> Pleated lace trimmed skirt from A/W 22 in action with Chanel jacket. London weather is unpredictable even in summer!



Looks great!  I pre-ordered the non-lace pleaded trim skirt from A/W22, also thinking of pairing with the Chanel jacket(s) or other jackets.


----------



## periogirl28

fice16 said:


> Looks great!  I pre-ordered the non-lace pleaded trim skirt from A/W22, also thinking of pairing with the Chanel jacket(s) or other jackets.


I got mine to pair with my Bar and Cannage jackets for A/W. This was a necessary yet happy accident due to weather changes.


----------



## Miarta

Purging my closet …Dior lovers,this is runway look I forgot when shoes too …


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Miarta said:


> Purging my closet …Dior lovers,this is runway look I forgot when shoes too …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427269
> View attachment 5427270


fabulous look and love the shoes!


----------



## LKNN

Father's Day brunch outfit. Love how easy going this dress is.


----------



## 880

thought this was a nice article re RTW cruise 

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/06/17/style/dior-cruise.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## paronet

tutu2008 said:


> Went in with the intent to try on and buy the black tulle skirt today, which fit a little snug. So I tried on the ivory for size reference, only to absolutely fall in love with it! The ivory instantly made me feel beautiful, and yes, I did a twirl lol. The feelings the ivory gave me changed my mind from ordering the black skirt. But I didn’t purchase the ivory because, well, is it really a practical color? It’s slightly transparent but also isn’t as versatile as a black one, right? Truth be told, I can’t stop thinking of it.
> 
> I did buy the cardigan which is a great year-around piece. It’s a softer and lighter wool, mixed with cashmere. Not one of their itchy/thick/stiff knitwear.
> View attachment 5412605


this looks great! 
I'm considering to get the black one, but I can't try it in store. What size do you ladies recommend if I have a 26.5" waist?


----------



## noegirl

Miarta said:


> Purging my closet …Dior lovers,this is runway look I forgot when shoes too …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427269
> View attachment 5427270




This whole look is stunning on you!!!


----------



## periogirl28

paronet said:


> this looks great!
> I'm considering to get the black one, but I can't try it in store. What size do you ladies recommend if I have a 26.5" waist?


I think size 34 will fit.


----------



## Frivole88

tutu2008 said:


> Went in with the intent to try on and buy the black tulle skirt today, which fit a little snug. So I tried on the ivory for size reference, only to absolutely fall in love with it! The ivory instantly made me feel beautiful, and yes, I did a twirl lol. The feelings the ivory gave me changed my mind from ordering the black skirt. But I didn’t purchase the ivory because, well, is it really a practical color? It’s slightly transparent but also isn’t as versatile as a black one, right? Truth be told, I can’t stop thinking of it.
> 
> I did buy the cardigan which is a great year-around piece. It’s a softer and lighter wool, mixed with cashmere. Not one of their itchy/thick/stiff knitwear.
> View attachment 5412605


love the cardigan! may I know how it fit? is it TTS? thanks


----------



## tutu2008

Frivole88 said:


> love the cardigan! may I know how it fit? is it TTS? thanks


I got the size FR36 / US4 which for US sizing is TTS for me. I’m normally a size Small or 4 in tops. Being a D cup, I didn’t want any odd gapping when I have the cardigan buttoned up, and since there’s some stretch to the fabric, there wasn’t any. It’s a lovely piece!


----------



## tutu2008

paronet said:


> this looks great!
> I'm considering to get the black one, but I can't try it in store. What size do you ladies recommend if I have a 26.5" waist?


The sizing in this skirt is tricky. My waist measures same as yours, but our body types may still be different. I normally wear a size 36, sometimes 38, but in this skirt the 40 was most comfortable because of where it’s intended to sit on the hips. As you can see in online photos, the skirt on top has a wide flat band and that is where the zipper closure is - with zero stretch, no give whatsoever.. In this skirt, hip measurements may be more accurate. It’s a beautiful and flattering skirt once you find the right size though!


----------



## LKNN

Plumetis Tulle in ecru and leather skort from last season.


----------



## periogirl28

Trunk show Cruise 2023


----------



## periogirl28

First two jackets are Cruise 2023. Last is my OOTD, BabyDior Boy's hoodie, women's lace trim pleated skirt.


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> First two jackets are Cruise 2023. Last is my OOTD, BabyDior Boy's hoodie, women's lace trim pleated skirt.
> 
> View attachment 5630360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630362


I like the collection. Do you remember how much the black jacket priced? Thank you


----------



## periogirl28

Tasha1 said:


> I like the collection. Do you remember how much the black jacket priced? Thank you


Ah my SA has sent the catalogue. The jacket is £4200.


----------



## Tasha1

periogirl28 said:


> Ah my SA has sent the catalogue. The jacket is £4200.


Thanks a lot,

I asked my Sas in Paris and  Zurich about this catalogue and they both sent me this








						DIOR WOMEN - CRUISE 2023 COLLECTION - ELOOKBOOK
					

DIOR WOMEN - CRUISE 2023 COLLECTION - ELOOKBOOK




					www.dior.com
				




Is it possible for you to take a picture of this catalogue? I would ask it again.


----------



## periogirl28

Tasha1 said:


> Thanks a lot,
> 
> I asked my Sas in Paris and  Zurich about this catalogue and they both sent me this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIOR WOMEN - CRUISE 2023 COLLECTION - ELOOKBOOK
> 
> 
> DIOR WOMEN - CRUISE 2023 COLLECTION - ELOOKBOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for you to take a picture of this catalogue? I would ask it again.


PMed you.


----------



## periogirl28

Autumn in London.


----------



## Wwoman10013

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Does anyone have the knit bar jacket? The 30 MONTAIGNE black version, specifically. Wondering if you can share how it's held up with wear? Any issues with it losing its shape after a while? Thanks in advance!


hi there, I have the knit bar jacket since the spring and can see the jacket will be susceptible to stretching with wear between washes. In the meantime, I have not worn it after a few wears when I realized several buttons fell off.  I have been hoping to get replacement buttons through my SA since the summer but no go.  I am a bit annoyed because I will need to obscure with a scarf or find other buttons before I can wear it again.  . Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## 880

Wwoman10013 said:


> hi there, I have the knit bar jacket since the spring and can see the jacket will be susceptible to stretching with wear between washes. In the meantime, I have not worn it after a few wears when I realized several buttons fell off.  I have been hoping to get replacement buttons through my SA since the summer but no go.  I am a bit annoyed because I will need to obscure with a scarf or find other buttons before I can wear it again.  . Any other suggestions are welcome.


It took me six months to get replacement buttons on a dress bc dior sold it to me with buttons that were too big for the button holes. Go back and insist they come up with a solution. BC quite frankly, the buttons may not have been sewn on properly in the first place.  (also insist on keeping the original buttons). But be prepared to wait bc apparently the Paris flagship doesn’t give the other stores a supply for replacements.


----------



## Jesssk

Fall in love with this cruise 2023 jacket in Ecru colour, I had to get it! Anyone got this piece as well?


----------



## periogirl28

Casual, comfortable Dior (boy's hoodie and women's espadrilles) at the Museo Reina Sofia. Wishing you all a very happy weekend, from Madrid.


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

Jesssk said:


> Fall in love with this cruise 2023 jacket in Ecru colour, I had to get it! Anyone got this piece as well?
> 
> View attachment 5647033


Looks great on you! I haven't got anything from Cruise yet but going to take a look at the collection next week. Stay tuned


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

periogirl28 said:


> First two jackets are Cruise 2023. Last is my OOTD, BabyDior Boy's hoodie, women's lace trim pleated skirt.
> 
> View attachment 5630360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630362


Wow that black jacket is stunning and the red version in the photo earlier is beautiful also. Did you find it wearable? As is, could it be a multi-tasking black jacket or does it wear more like a special occasion piece?


----------



## periogirl28

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Wow that black jacket is stunning and the red version in the photo earlier is beautiful also. Did you find it wearable? As is, could it be a multi-tasking black jacket or does it wear more like a special occasion piece?


Well honestly I would find it a challenge to wear often, so special occasion for me only. It's very distinctive to this Seville collection but some people will be able to carry it off amazingly. The detail and fit is wonderful. I have a Black hooded Bar from last year (?) which I still haven't worn, so I passed on this one.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

I am new to Dior RTW and wanted to know if Dior typically launches their collections online concurrently with their in-store launches and if they share the same distribution system. For example, Chanel RTW is only available in store unless your  SA offers to ship an order directly to you. Also, LV ships from their warehouse if you order online and have a separate inventory system than their boutiques.  Max Mara atelier ships directly from Italy no warehouse. The reason I am asking is because the Closest boutique is about two hours away and it is a fairly small location with limited selection.


----------



## periogirl28

Ok let me be really frank. Due to size inconsistencies, I would not risk buying Dior RTW online. I have never done it and when trying on items in person, every season there seems to be huge variations and I am pretty sure it's not me changing sizes between 34 to 38 in a few weeks! I have been a RTW customer in Europe since 2015. I have also read many not so good stories here, about Dior customer service in the US. I am not sure where you are located and I do realise your difficulty. But yes they do seem to launch the collections around the same time in stores and online, pretty sure their inventory are separate. HTH.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

periogirl28 said:


> Ok let me be really frank. Due to size inconsistencies, I would not risk buying Dior RTW online. I have never done it and when trying on items in person, every season there seems to be huge variations and I am pretty sure it's not me changing sizes between 34 to 38 in a few weeks! I have been a RTW customer in Europe since 2015. I have also read many not so good stories here, about Dior customer service in the US. I am not sure where you are located and I do realise your difficulty. But yes they do seem to launch the collections around the same time in stores and online, pretty sure their inventory are separate. HTH.


I really appreciate your candor. Thank you so much because I think you just saved me a lot of headaches .  A lot of North American stores have very limited RTW pieces even if they do carry the line. Flagships are better though. They have one size in stock and they end up ordering for you anyways. I think I am better off sticking to what I know and what is familiar. Also, this gives me an excuse to make a trip to London. I’ve wanted to check out the new cafe at Harrods and perhaps I could try on the RTW pieces while I am there. Thank you for your insight. Your ecru jacket is beautiful BTW. I will continue to admire all the lovely postings till then!


----------



## periogirl28

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I really appreciate your candor. Thank you so much because I think you just saved me a lot of headaches .  A lot of North American stores have very limited RTW pieces even if they do carry the line. Flagships are better though. They have one size in stock and they end up ordering for you anyways. I think I am better off sticking to what I know and is familiar. Also, this gives me an excuse to make a trip to London. I’ve wanted to check out the new cafe at Harrods and perhaps I could try on the RTW pieces while I am there. Thank you for your insight. Your ecru jacket is beautiful BTW. I will continue to admire all the love postings till then!


Thank you kindly. Please visit Harrod's in the next few weeks if you can, as the Dior takeover is amazing per my SAs. They have exclusive mini bags and RTW pieces, as well as the Dior cafe. Have a lovely time and safe travels. PM me if you need a SA name.


----------



## periogirl28

After lunch at Le Restaurant Monsieur Dior and the end of La Galerie exhibit. All Dior except my bag.


----------



## periogirl28

Just wanted to share the laser cut details on this leather skirt from current Cruise 2023. Pic taken at Dior Ave Montaigne flagship.


----------



## Tasha1

I visited my boutique yesterday. Sad news, a price increase in January up 10% and they produce less and more expensive. Very difficult to get some pieces.


----------



## 880

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I am new to Dior RTW and wanted to know if Dior typically launches their collections online concurrently with their in-store launches and if they share the same distribution system. For example, Chanel RTW is only available in store unless your  SA offers to ship an order directly to you. Also, LV ships from their warehouse if you order online and have a separate inventory system than their boutiques.  Max Mara atelier ships directly from Italy no warehouse. The reason I am asking is because the Closest boutique is about two hours away and it is a fairly small location with limited selection.


I believe launch is concurrent, but that boutiques do not share same distribution system.
TPF members have shared horror stories about the customer service on line.
Agree with @periogirl28 re size variations. I have found outerwear to run a bit large and classic bar jackets a bit small. I have a thicker waist for my size, and sometimes have to let out or size up
BTW, Dior is an LVMH company.

@periogirl28 , I love your entire outfit, and of course your fabulous bag too


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> I believe launch is concurrent, but that boutiques do not share same distribution system.
> TPF members have shared horror stories about the customer service on line.
> Agree with @periogirl28 re size variations. I have found outerwear to run a bit large and classic bar jackets a bit small. I have a thicker waist for my size, and sometimes have to let out or size up
> BTW, Dior is an LVMH company.
> 
> @periogirl28 , I love your entire outfit, and of course your fabulous bag too


Thank you!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

880 said:


> I believe launch is concurrent, but that boutiques do not share same distribution system.
> TPF members have shared horror stories about the customer service on line.
> Agree with @periogirl28 re size variations. I have found outerwear to run a bit large and classic bar jackets a bit small. I have a thicker waist for my size, and sometimes have to let out or size up
> BTW, Dior is an LVMH company.
> 
> @periogirl28 , I love your entire outfit, and of course your fabulous bag too


Ahh…nuff said. Thank you for chiming in!  My purchases will definitely be in person then!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5653705
> 
> After lunch at Le Restaurant Monsieur Dior and the end of La Galerie exhibit. All Dior except my bag.





periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5653822
> 
> Just wanted to share the laser cut details on this leather skirt from current Cruise 2023. Pic taken at Dior Ave Montaigne flagship.


Soooo pretty. I love living vicariously through you! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Soooo pretty. I love living vicariously through you! Thank you so much for sharing!


You are too kind. Please post if you do make it to Harrod’s and the Dior takeover. I won't be able to share that.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Tasha1 said:


> I visited my boutique yesterday. Sad news, a price increase in January up 10% and they produce less and more expensive. Very difficult to get some pieces.


Wow, I guess it was inevitable.

Are you in the US?


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5653822
> 
> Just wanted to share the laser cut details on this leather skirt from current Cruise 2023. Pic taken at Dior Ave Montaigne flagship.


WOW!


----------



## periogirl28

Dior holiday packaging, fashion.


----------



## Tasha1

Gal4Dior said:


> Wow, I guess it was inevitable.
> 
> Are you in the US?


No, Switzerland


----------



## xiaoxiao

It’s been awhile… but so happy to have found a dress that wld fit me without tailoring. Happy to share I dropped one dress size woohoo. (Ps it comes with a silk belt but I think it looks better without on me)


----------



## xiaoxiao

I also have a similar dress but in dark blue, here worn with a white cardigan… Interestingly enough they make VERY similar silk dresses few seasons back… but why mess with perfection haha. Thanks for letting me share!


----------

